# [HowTo] Flash AMD R9-290/290X



## Speedy1612 (16. November 2013)

Willkommen zu meinem *AMD R9-290/290X* Flash Guide ​

 *1.    Grundlegendes *​
 Eure Karte Besitzt ein Dual BIOS , weshalb es auch nicht allzu schlimm ist wenn das Flashen den ein oder anderem nicht gelingt. Die Richtung des BIOS Schalters ist bei der R9-290 nicht wichtig da beide BIOSe gleich sind , bei den R9-290X  sollte der BIOS Schalter zu den STROMANSCHLÜSSEN zeigen da dort der sog. ÜBER Mode ist mit mehr TDP.​
*2.    USB Stick Vorbereiten​* 

Zuallerst brauchen wir einen USB Stick  , diesen müssen wir mit dem Programm : *HP USB Disk Bootable machen*.   Wie auf dem Bild zusehen , benutzen wir das *FAT32 Format* , Bitte einen* Haken bei  QUICK Format machen und bei Create a DOS startup disk using system files located at :*  Nun kommt eine leere Zeile und daneben ein Kasten mit 3 Punkten , dort draufklicken :  Es Öffnet sich ein neues Fenster mit : Ordner Suchen , dort müsst Ihr den Ordner* win98boot*   wählen.  Hiernach nun *START* Klicken, je nach Stick kann das schon etwas dauern.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ihr habt nun einen Bootbaren USB Stick  , was nun noch fehlt ist das* neue BIOS* was eingespielt werden muss.  Ihr öffnet nun den USB Stick dort müsst ihr die exe Datei  atiflash draufziehen und das   *ASUS.ROM Bios* zieht Ihr auch mit auf den  USB Stick.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*3.    Der eigentliche Flash Vorgang*​
Nun müsst Ihr  den PC rebooten ,  während des *Herrauffahren   F11 Drücken bei anderen Boards evt F8 ( *!!!   Nun solltet Ihr eine Manuele Auswahl treffen können, mit was Gebootet werden soll.  Wählt nun euren USB Stick aus.  Es kommt nun ein Schwarzer Bildschirm  oben links steht Windwos 98 danach C:// !  

Nun gebt Ihr folgenden Befehl ein :     *atiflash -s 0 backup.rom*  Dieser Befehl gibt euch eine* Sicherung eures Aktuellen BIOSes* auf den Stick , gut aufbewahren !!!!  

Danach  geht es nun an die Wurst : * atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom *  Es ist wichtig das Ihr das –f schreibt sonst kommt eine SSID Check Error.   Nun sollte eine Vorgang kommen der das neue BIOS drauf Flasht.  Ist alles geglückt, sollte dort  sowas wie :  Bitte Neustarten      kommen.  

Computer Rebooten    und FERTIG !  

*4.Nachtrag​*
*Mit HawaiiInfo kann man mittlerweile auslesen ob unlockbar oder nicht .*

*LOCKED R9 290's dann kommt  R1: F8010005 or F8200005

UNLOCKABLE R9 290's report R1: F8000005*


Dafür braucht Ihr diese Tools : 

*MemoryInfo* : MemoryInfo 1005
und *HawaiiInfo *: hawaiinfo12.zip â€” RGhost â€” file sharing

HawaiiInfo muss im MemoryInfo Ordner Entpackt werden , dann einfach auf HawaiiInfo.exe und Zack Fertig 


Ihr braucht nun noch das ASUS GPU Tweak Tool  oder den MSI Afterburner .  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Mit dem Programm Memory Info wird angezeigt welcher Baustein bei euch verbaut ist.   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis jetzt hat das Flashen zu einer R9-290X nur bei Karten von der Firma TUL  geklappt.

*Nachfolgend für eine Übersicht würde Ich euch gerne bitten sowas anzufertigen :  

BITTE nur noch SO (genau so) : 

Speedy1612 | PowerColor R9-290 OC | Unlocked
*
 Würde somit gerne eine Tabelle anfertigen .    ​
*Anbei füge Ich noch mein PowerColor BIOS an , ASUS 290 BIOS und das ASUS 290X Bios an  , sämtliche Programme wie Memory Info und das HP Tool sind dort drin.  Es gibt noch ein PT1 und PT3 Bios was Ich aber extra hier nicht eingefügt habe da hier das Risiko zu groß ist die Karte zu Schrotten* 

Ich Danke auch an dieser Stelle Duvar für seine Außerordentliche Hilfe 


 Ich übernehme keine Garantie fals etwas bei dem Flash Vorgang Schief läuft, ferner gebe Ich auch keine Garantie das Ihr nachher eine R9-290X Besitzt. !!!!!  


Quelle:*AMD R9 290X BIOS FLASHING GUIDE* - Overclockers UK Forums 


*Programme und das ganze Schnickschnack *:https://www.dropbox.com/sh/l5u1kxa2vw2pb48/dM80Qdlc1G 





*LISTE :*​  



Speedy1612  *PowerColor R9-290 OC* / Hyinx H5GQ2H24AFR / *Unlocked* 
CrAzYc0w    /*PowerColor R9-290 OC* / Hyinx H5GQ2H24AFR / *Unlocked* 
picknicker0 /*Powercolor R9 -290 O*C / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / *Unlocked* 
cartago2202 /*Powercolor R9 -290 OC* / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG /* Unlocked*
 titanslayer / *PowerColor R9-290* / Unbekannt   /* Unlocked* 
zoidberg80 /* PowerColor R9-290*/ Elpdia EDW2032BBBG /* Unlocked* 
Chris87 /* PowerColor R9-290* / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / *Unlocked*
 tinshooter / *Powercolor R9 290 OC* / Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR / *unlocked*
 Sternekoch / *VTX3D Radeon R9 290 */ Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR /* Unlocked* 
Topasx /*Powercolor R9-290 OC* /Elpdia EDW2032BBBG /*Unlocked* 
KetanestCola / *PowerColor R9-290* / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / *Unlocked* 
Rizoma /*PowerColor R9-290 OC* / Hyinx H5GQ2H24AFR / *Unlocked* 
JackMad / *PowerColor R9-290 OC* / Hyinx H5GQ2H24AFR / *Unlocked* 
picknicker0 /*Powercolor R9 -290 O*C / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / *Unlocked* ( 2te Karte)
KlMARl /*Powercolor R9 -290 OC* / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG /* Unlocked*
Nowater/*Powercolor R9 -290 OC* / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG /* Unlocked*
soLofox / *PowerColor R9 290 OC* / Elpida EDW2032BBBG / *Unlocked*
khaAk / *Powercolor R9 -290 OC* / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / *Unlocked*
M4gic /* VTX R9 290 X Edition* / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / *Unlocked*
Desert991 / *Powercolor R9 -290 OC* / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / *Unlocked*
Desert991 \ *XFX R9 290X Core Edition* \ H5GQ2H24AFR \ *unlocked*
JaniZz/*PowerColor R9-290 OC* / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG /* UNLOCKED!*
Aer0 / *Powercolor R9-290 OC* / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / *Unlocked *
Kenner /*Powercolor R9 -290 OC* / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG /* Unlocked*
tuningmaster /*Powercolor R9 -290 OC* / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / *Unlocked*
aggro23/ *VTX-3D R9-290 X-Edition */Unbekannt / *Unlocked*
Smurfigo / *Powercolor OC* / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / *Unlocked *
DonRottweiler/*vtx 290 x-edition*. Elpdia EDW2032BBBG *unlocked *
Kenner /*Powercolor R9 -290 OC* / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / *Unlocked *
Ralle@ /* Powercolor OC* / Hyinx H5GQ2H24AFR / *Unlocked *
Smil0r / *VTX3D R9 290 X-Edition */ Elpdia EDW2032BBBG? / *Unlocked *
Smurfigo /**PowerColor R9-290 OC**/ Elpdia EDW2032BBBG /**Unlocked*
RealZonk/ *PowerColor R9 290 OC */ Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / *Unlocked *
Hornissentreiber/ *PowerColor R9 290 OC* / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / *Unlocked *

Blade28213 / HIS R9-290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG/ LOCKED 
Ultravore /PowerColor R9-290 OC / Elpida EDW2032BBBG / Locked 
Yaso / Asus Radeon R9 290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / locked 
vd29 / XFX R9-290 / Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR / Locked
 tayik / XFX R9-290 / Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR / Locked 
 Vega2002 / Gigabyte R9-290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / locked 
Wolfgrel /Sapphire R9-290 /     Elpdia EDW2032BBBG /     Locked 
M4gic / Sapphire R9-290 /     Hyinx H5GQ2H24AFR /     Locked 
McZonk / Sapphire R9-290 / Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR / Locked 
WC-Ente / Sapphire R9 290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Locked 
picknicker0 / (2 X ) Gigabyte R9-290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Locked 
MK9 / Sapphire R9-290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Locked
SilentMan22 / MSI R9-290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Locked
Dnik / Sapphire R9 290 / Elpida EDW2032BBBG / Locked
JaniZz PowerColor R9-290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / locked 
SamsiteSix / PoweColor R9-290 OC/ Unbekannt / Locked
tuningmaster /Powercolor R9 -290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / locked (2. Karte)
dooz / Gigabyte R9-290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Locked
Manni75/PowerColor R9-290 OC / Elpida EDW2032BBBG /*Locked 
Haldi / Powercolor OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Locked 
SkullEye77/Powercolor R9 290 OC/Elpdia EDW2032BBG/locked
HWK / *2x* PowerColor R9 290 OC/ Elpdia EDW2032BBBG/ Locked

*F.A.Q*

*Geht meine Garantie beim FLASHEN und KÜHLERWECHSEL verloren ?*
JA geht Sie !

*Wann kommen Custom Designs ?*
Bis jetzt wird gesagt im Januar 

*Wie Flashe Ich ?*
Bitte nochmal Hochscrollen und das HOW TO Lesen 

*Wie ziehe Ich ein Backup ?*

Genauso wie man das Asus.ROM rübergezogen hat 


*Wie lange gibt es noch Unlockbare Karten ?*

Meine Glaskugel weiß das leider nicht

*Hat die Karte den  Über Modus ?*

Ja das Asus ROM ist der Übermodus 

*Gibt es den Quiet Modus ?`*

Nein dazu einfach das normale BIOS nehmen , Quiet Modus nur rund 850mhz

*Geht das auch mit MSI , Asus , Sapphire Karten ?*

NEIN nur Karten der Firma TUL  ( PowerColor, VTX-3D, Club3D) vereinzelt kommt es vor das eine Handvoll XFX dabei ist.

*Hat schon jemand seine Karte geschrottet ?*

Nein das HOW TO ist Narren Sicher !

*Woran erkenne Ich eine Freigeschaltete Karte ?
*
2816 Shader !

*Die Befehle gehen nicht*

C://atiflash(leerzeichen)-p(leerzeichen)-f(leerzeichen)0(leerzeichen)ASUS.ROM

*Ich habe einen Blackscreen nach dem Flash*

Das Sapphire Bios Flashen und/oder Mainboard BIOS Updaten

*Sehe Ich von Außen ohne Installation im PC  ob die Karte Freischaltbar ist ?*

Mit Röntgengeräten vllt anders jedoch nicht ​


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Weitere nützliche Links:

*PRESSE SAMPLE BIOS:* VGA Bios Collection: ATI R9 290X 4096 MB | techPowerUp
Läuft bei vielen besser (290X ubermode Bios), die Pressesamples schnitten unter anderem auch wegen diesem Treiber so gut ab 
Afterburner mehr Spannung (+200mV, normal nur +100mV möglich) [Official] AMD R9 290X / 290 Owners Club - Page 953

Afterburner Einstellung für extreme Spannungen 290x/290 voltage control with MSI AB (stock bios) guide. - Overclockers UK Forums
Ihr braucht nicht unbedingt das Asus Bios zu flashen, könnt zB das uberbios eures eigenen Herstellers der X Version flashen, oder das Pressesample.
Passt aber auf, ihr könnt eure Karte schrotten, der user in dem Thread empfiehlt am besten maximal 200mV einzustellen.

*Aktueller AMD Treiber*

AMD Catalyst

(Wenn der overdrive tab beim CCC verschwindet bei euch nach dem installieren des neuen Treibers (siehe oben) wundert euch nicht, scheint wohl ein Bug zu sein, falls der alte Treiber problemlos lief, lasst den drauf,
Leute die mit Black Screens geplagt sind, können es sich aussuchen, entweder ohne Blackscreen aber ohne CCC oder mit CCC und Black screens, um sauber zu installieren solltet ihr folgende Schritte durchführen)

1.Ladet euch den neuen Treiber oben runter (vom 20.12.2013, also aktuell derzeit)
2.Benutzt den express uninstaller und deinstalliert den alten Treiber (müsste beim Treiber mit bei sein)
3.Ladet euch das ddu Tool runter (link unten, unter MSI Afterburner)
4.Trennt den Rechner vom Internet
5.Startet den Rechner im abgesicherten Modus
6.Nutzt nun das ddu Tool zum bereinigen letzter Reste
7.Installiert den neuen Treiber


*Tool zum Speicher auslesen eurer R9 290 (X) + um zu sehen ob eure GPU (R9 290) freischaltbar ist ohne sie aufzuschrauben*

MemoryInfo 1005

Is your R9 290 unlockable? FIND OUT HERE!

*ASUS GPU Tweak*

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download GPU Tweak


*Aktueller MSI Afterburner*

MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 17 Download


*Programm zum sauberen deinstallieren des alten Treibers (Nvidia/AMD)*

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/550192/display-driver-uninstaller-ddu-v7-1/


*Weitere nützliche Software*

Download | RadeonPro - AMD Radeon
Atiman Uninstaller v.7.0.2
GPU-Z Video card GPU Information Utility
https://www.sapphireselectclub.com/ssc/TriXX/
Download
Download Fraps 3.5.99 free version
Valley Benchmark | Unigine: real-time 3D engine (game, simulation, visualization and VR)
Download Futuremark 3DMark (2013) v1.10 | techPowerUp


*Für Monitor(e)*

AMD/ATI Pixel Clock Patcher
Custom Resolution Utility (CRU)


*Bezüglich Downsampling mit AMD Karten:*

AMD Downsampling mit jedem Catalyst ! - YouTube
Diesen Thread ab hier bis zum Ende erst mal lesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...d-79xx-downsampling-thread-faq-bilder-26.html
Bei Fragen am besten unseren Pro AnonHome1234 lieb fragen in dem Thread...
Update: Die PN Flut hat ihn dazu veranlasst einen extra Thread zu öffnen  Sry Anon und Danke für den Thread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...lyst-registry-methode-stand-30-11-2013-a.html


*Verbrauch bei sehr starkem Übertakten:*

Link zu einem Thread wo ihr sehen könnt, wie viel die 290er Serie von AMD in etwa verbrauchen kann, wenn ihr es drauf ankommen lässt und richtig stark übertaktet (CPU+GPU)
290X PSU Power Output Tests

Wie ihr seht kann die Leistungsaufnahme bei sehr starkem OC 600W betragen unter Furmark (CPU 4770k mit 1,46V und GPU mit 1.368V).
Für Zocker die ihrer CPU 1.25V (Verbrauch ca 140W beim i7 4770k mit der Spannung ohne GPU) geben und ihrer GPU max 1.25V können mit einem 480W - 580W E9 von BeQuiet!  
höchstwahrscheinlich ihren Rechner ohne Probleme nutzen.


*Netzteilempfehlung:*

Falls ihr jedoch sowieso ein neues Netzteil holt, dann greift gleich zum 580W Modell.(Falls stärker übertaktet werden soll)
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Beim Spielen steigt der Verbrauch nicht so stark an wie bei Furmark (empfehle Furmark erst gar nicht zu nutzen)
Bencher hingegen sollten sich schon ein 650W P10 Netzteil von BeQuiet! gönnen be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bei 2 solcher Karten empfehle ich mindestens dieses Netzteil: be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 850W ATX 2.31 (P10-850W/BN203) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


*Nachrüstkühler:*

Falls ihr euch das Referenzmodell kauft (den mit dem shice Kühler) solltet ihr über einen Nachrüstkühler nachdenken, falls ihr euch und der Karte einen Gefallen tun wollt.
Zusätzlich müsstet/könntet ihr dann folgendes kaufen: 
Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland + EKL Alpenföhn Simm Zub passive DRAM/VRAM-Chip Kühler (84000000063) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


*Tutorial:* 

Umbauanleitung: AMDs Radeon R9 290 auf Arctics Accelero Xtreme III umgerüstet - Kühler geht immer, leiser auch
Überarbeitetes Tutorial von einem user hier (Thx an idontkn0w123)  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...wto-flash-amd-r9-290-290x-81.html#post5890045
Gibt übrigens auch andere Nachrüstkühler, will jetzt aber nicht alle aufzählen hier...


*Informationen bezüglich der Garantie nach einem Umbau:*

Ihr verliert die Garantie mit dem Umbau, manch ein Hersteller soll jedoch per Kulanz es akzeptieren,
wenn man bei Problemen wieder den Original Kühler drauf schraubt und es einschickt, geht aber nicht davon aus.
Falls ihr beim Umbau die Karte zerstört oder iwas beschädigt, gibt es natürlich 100% keine Garantie...

So das wars dann mal von mir hier, hilft eventuell dem einen oder anderen.
Geht bitte auch nicht davon aus, dass ich hier irgendetwas aktualisiere (Treiber etc).



Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## Oozy (16. November 2013)

Danke für das How-To


----------



## CrAzYc0w (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

CrAzYc0w / PowerColor R9-290 OC / Hyinx H5GQ2H24AFR / Unlocked


----------



## Westcoast (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Danke an Speedy1612 und an Duvar für das schöne How to Flash.

bei einem dualbios kann man es sicherlich wagen aus einer AMD R9 290 ein X modell zu flashen. hoffe amd wird da nicht bald einen riegel vorschieben.


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Habe mal noch paar zusätzliche Sachen oben in meinen post rein editiert, hoffe stört dich nicht speedy, 
kannst den Text von mir aus kopieren und in deinen Startpost packen, dann editiere ich meine 2 posts, also den oberen und den hier jetzt. 
Hab das nur der Übersicht halber gemacht, damit die Leute nicht ewig suchen müssen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. November 2013)

Gut Ergänzt Duvar , 

Für die  Übersichtlichkeit  lassen wir es,so,wie es jetzt ist.


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. November 2013)

M4gic schrieb:


> M4gic / Sapphire R9-290 /           Hyinx  H5GQ2H24AFR / Locked
> 
> Ich habe alles versucht... Asus, Powercolor, Ati, die OC Varianten.
> Naja bis auf mehr MHz hat es nichts gebracht.
> Das flashen ist aber super easy und einen Versuch ist es auf jeden Fall wert



Du hast auch vorher mal mein PowerColor Bios genommen ??


----------



## Wolfgrel (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Wolfgrel / Sapphire R9-290  / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Locked 

Hab alles so gemacht wie beschrieben Speedy, das Powercolor Bios funktioniert auch normal aber nachdem das 290x Bios drauf ist bleibt der Bildschirm Schwarz 

@M4gic hast du ein Bild nach dem "update" ?


----------



## Rene85 (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Rene85 / Sapphire R9-290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Locked 

Habe es probiert  mit einer Sapphire r9 290 "elpida" leider ohne Erfolg , ich hatte die Hoffnung durch dein Bios.... und deiner atiflash version , die DEVICE ID wird nicht geflasht die ist scheinbar bei mir schreibgeschützt , PC neu gebootet Bild da aber Shader bleiben die alten. siehe screenshot.

ps. : Powercolor r9 oc ist bestellt. 

auf Welche Position sollte der Schalter sein bzw. welche Position hat dein Bios Schalter Speedy  ? LINKS oder Rechts


----------



## CrAzYc0w (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*



Rene85 schrieb:


> Rene85 / Sapphire R9-290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Locked
> 
> auf Welche Position sollte der Schalter sein bzw. welche Position hat dein Bios Schalter Speedy  ? LINKS oder Rechts


 
Das ist anscheinend egal, ich habs mit dem Schalter auf links gemacht, im Overclocker.uk forum wird empfohlen den Schalter auf Rechts zu stellen


EDIT: BTW der User cHio aus dem Hluxx Forum hat sich 4x Powercolor 290 OC bestellt und davon hat er nur 2 Stück geunlocked bekommen. Es ist also nicht garantiert das sich jede Powercolor 290 OC freischalten lässt!


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Ich habe gelesen, das dass ASUS BIOS  bei manchen Mainboards rumzickt und einen Black Screen herrvorruft. 

Bitte versucht mal einer bei dem es nicht geklappt hat das BIOS seines Herstellers ( als X Version ) zu Flashen

Habe hier nun das Powercolor R9-290X und Sapphire R9-290X BIOS

Gleicher LINK wie OBEN ! 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/l5u1kxa2vw2pb48/dM80Qdlc1G


----------



## WC-Ente (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Hat bei mir leider nicht geklappt :/

WC-Ente / Sapphire R9 290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Locked


----------



## McZonk (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

McZonk / Sapphire R9-290  / Hynix  H5GQ2H24AFR / Locked


----------



## Rene85 (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

interessant  was manche Leute so für Geld haben^^ spaß beiseite , wenn es klappt hat man ein super deal gemacht^^ die armen Händler , aber so ist das nunmal.


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

BITTE ! Alle bei denen es nicht geklappt hat, das PowerColor und das Sapphire Probieren 

Vielleicht klappt das, Ich weiß es nicht


----------



## picknicker0 (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

picknicker0  /   (2 X )  Gigabyte R9-290          / Elpdia  .................. / Locked 

                                   Powercolor R9 -290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG /  Unlocked


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

WOW Klasse schon 3 PowerColors Unlocked !


----------



## Rene85 (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

@ Speedy gemacht getan Sapphire r9 290X bios @ r9 290 

OHNE ERFOLG.


----------



## Wolfgrel (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Ich hab es auch mit dem Sapphire 290x Bios versucht wieder schwarzer Bildschirm 
Ich frag mich woran das liegt... hab ein MSI Z87-G45 board.


----------



## McZonk (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> BITTE ! Alle bei denen es nicht geklappt hat, das PowerColor und das Sapphire Probieren
> Vielleicht klappt das, Ich weiß es nicht


 Das wird nichts bringen


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Die Power Color Verkäufe sind explodiert, bei MF schon ausverkauft und meist verkaufte


----------



## Speedy1612 (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*



Duvar schrieb:


> Die Power Color Verkäufe sind explodiert, bei MF schon ausverkauft und meist verkaufte


   Wo bleibt meine Provision ?


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Sei morgen 20 Uhr Reinoldi Kirche, dann bekommste deine Provision. 
Man könnte auch beim Referenzkühler nur mal ordentliche "frische" Wärmeleitpaste auftragen, würde der Karte auch zu gute kommen zB Gelid Extreme...
Falls ihr keinen Nachrüstkühler verbauen wollt...


----------



## sepei (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Hab mir 2 XFX bestellt. Hoffe die lassen sich unlocken wenn nicht werde ich sie wohl zurückschicken


----------



## Thanatos57 (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*



Duvar schrieb:


> würde der Karte auch zu gute kommen zB Gelid Extreme....



Der Tipp ist wohl tom`s Hardware zu verdanken 
Hier der Link
AMD Radeon R9 290X im Test: Wärmeleitpasten-Tuning und Effizienz-Check - Die Retail-Karte und ein paar nackte Tatsachen

Da sieht man auch gleich,in welch einem-fast schon "katastrophalen" -Zustand die Referenzkarten ausgeliefert werden


----------



## Duvar (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Oh den link kannte ich noch net, thx werd ich mir mal durch lesen.
Hab nur immer mitbekommen wie verhärtet und beschis... die Paste ist die da genutzt wurde.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*



Thanatos57 schrieb:


> AMD Radeon R9 290X im Test: Wärmeleitpasten-Tuning und Effizienz-Check - Die Retail-Karte und ein paar nackte Tatsachen
> 
> Da sieht man auch gleich,in welch einem-fast schon "katastrophalen" -Zustand die Referenzkarten ausgeliefert werden


 
Also, das ist mal eine wichtige Information. Danke für den Link. Ich habe schon bei zwei meiner früheren Grakas große Temperaturprobleme gehabt, die ich jedesmal auf die WLP zurückführen konnte. Das Zeug hatte jedesmal ungefähr die Konsistenz von trockenem Knetgummi. Jedesmal bei ganz neuen Grafikkartentypen wohlgemerkt, sodass man ausschließen kann, dass Alterung der Grund gewesen sein könnte. Und beide Male bei Nvidia-Karten in Custom-Designs. Das Problem betrifft also offensichtlich nicht nur AMD. Einfach unbegreiflich, dass derartig teure High-End-Hardware mit einem solchen Billig-Artikel wie WLP praktisch ruiniert wird, noch dazu bei einer komplett neuen Serie wie der R9. Man sollte meinen, dass die AMD-Manager ein Interesse daran haben müssten, die neue Serie im besten Licht darzustellen.

Das erinnert mich an die Explosion der Challenger. Die explodierte, weil die NASA ein paar Dollar für die Dichtungsringe der Feststoffbooster sparen wollte. Sie hätten teurere Ringe nehmen können, die große Temperaturdifferenzen aushalten konnten, oder billige, die das nicht konnten. Natürlich entschieden sie sich für die billige Variante und als der Start mehrfach verschoben werden musste und ein Wetterumschwung zu Minusgraden auf der Startrampe führte, wurden die Dichtungsringe porös und dichteten beim Start nicht mehr richtig. Das Ergebnis ware sieben tote Astronauten und mehrere hundert Millionen Dollar Verlust. Kosteneinsparungen sind doch was Schönes. 

Tschuldigung wegen dem Exkurs, aber bei solchen Sachen bekomme ich einen Hals!

Munter bleiben!


----------



## tayik (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

tayik / XFX R9-290 / Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR / Locked

allerdings funktioniert bei mir dein PowerColor R9 290 Bios sehr gut. Die vorher genannten Probleme mit den anderen ROMS (Beim booten wird nichts mehr angezeigt, Mauszeiger doppelt, ein weiterer Monitor) treten nicht auf und ich kann im MSI AB jetzt die Spannung verstellen. Das wiederum wird belohnt mit 1200MHz/5000MHz und 14621 Punkten im 3DMark11(P) (AMD Radeon R9 290 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-3770K Processor,Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd. Z77X-UD5H). Daher vielen Dank!

Habe mir noch eine XFX R9 290 bestellt  mal schauen was da geht...die Shader sind mir allerdings nicht so wichtig > Hauptsache die Karte hat wieder den Hynix RAM. Sobald ich die Karte in der Hand halte werde ich berichten.

PS: An alle die jetzt eine R9 290X haben Glückwunsch  finde ich gut


----------



## Vega2002 (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Vega2002 / Gigabyte R9-290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / locked


----------



## vd29 (16. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

vd29 / XFX R9-290 / Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR / Locked

Hatte mir erhofft, dass mein erster Beitrag zu mehr Euphorie neigt, aber leider bleibt es bei den 2560 Shadern.
Aber zumindest laufen alle ROM benchstable. Die powercolor Rom ist die beste weil nur hier kein voltage lock vorhanden ist. Spannung lässt sich dann auch entsprechend ändern. muss ich aber nicht haben, Leistung ist ja stock eh ausreichend. höchstens undervolten oder mit stock voltage max oc

entweder powercolor hat hier nen kleinen Exklusivvertrag mit amd zwecks Imageaufbesserung 
oder es ist halt eine Charge, die da etwas früh vom band gerutscht ist 

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß an die Glücklichen


----------



## cartago2202 (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

cartago2202 /Powercolor R9 -290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / *Unlocked*


----------



## McZonk (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Interessant wäre es nochmal zu bestätigen, ob sich bei allen *erfolgreichen* Usern die *Device-ID* verändert hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sepei (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Wo und unter welcher bezeichnung habt ihr eure XFX Karten die nicht unlockbar waren gekauft?


----------



## padd (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Sind die r9 290 wirklich so extrem laut? Ich frage weil ich derzeit eine 7970 mit tripleslot kühler habe, die auch unter last ziemlich leise ist. Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich die gegen eine r9 290 von powercolour eintausche  Die Spielerei mit dem kostenlosen upgrade auf eine x reizt mich schon ziemlich


----------



## PolsKa (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

ja sind sehr laut


----------



## beren2707 (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Wenn dann nur mit Wechselkühler. Die ist mit Referenzkühler ingame abartig laut und heiß, wenn man einen ACX III für ~42€ draufschnallt, ist sie aber leiser und kühler als alle Customkarten der 7970 mit Luftkühlung. Man kommt also, wenn man auf die Lautstärke achtet, am Ende bei ~390€ an.


----------



## Knuffiboer (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Super Sache mit dem unlocken  Hat jemand schon eine ASUS R9 290 freigeschaltet, bzw. was davon gelesen? Bisher scheint es bei XFX und PowerColor zu klappen, die ASUS Karten kann ich nirgendwo finden. Meine wird nächte Woche wohl endlich kommen...


----------



## vd29 (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

meine xfx die nicht unlockbar ist hab ich hier erworben
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=110102&agid=2448&pvid=9ncseodvl_0&ref=27


----------



## zoidberg80 (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Powercolor R9 290 OC Elpdia EDW2032BBBG UNLOCKED

Ich habe hierzu das Powercolor X Bios verwendet (1030 Mhz).

@Speedy: das in deinem Paket ist in der Tat zu klein. Ich habe meins aus der GPU Datenbank von GPU-Z


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

*UPDATE   der Liste*  

Durchweg nur PowerColor


Ich greife hier auch mal PoLsKas Post auf :

Also falls jemand einen anderen Kühler montiert kann er ja mal nachgucken.

215-0852020=290
215-0852000=290x 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer den Kühler mal demontiert und auf den Silbernen Rahmen schaut weiß schon vorher ob das Flashen klappt oder nicht.


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Jop speedy du könntest eigentlich auch das Power Color X Bios drauf flashen, weiss nur nicht wie es mit dem GPU Tweak dann ausschaut zwecks Spannungsregulierung, mit dem neuen Afterburner kann man ja nur 100 mV drauf geben.


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Ich habe schon alle 290X BIOS durch , alle Funktionieren 

Welche BIOS Datei ist kaputt ?


----------



## zoidberg80 (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Ich habe schon alle 290X BIOS durch , alle Funktionieren
> 
> Welche BIOS Datei ist kaputt ?


 
Die Bios Datei in deiner Dropbox von dem 290X ist mit ~60 KB zu klein. Das Bios muss ~131KB haben.

In der GPU Z Datenbank sind 3 Versionen des X Bios. Nur eine ist korrekt. Warum läuft die Powercolor X eigentlich mit 1030 Mhz? Ich habe jetzt vorher nicht geschaut. Braucht die Karte nun einen geringeren Vcore als die 290 oder ist der identisch?

Danke für Eure tolle Arbeit... insbesondere Speedy


----------



## CrAzYc0w (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Wie siehts jetzt eigentlich mit Overclocking bei uns aus ? Da wir ja offensichtlich richtige 290X Chips haben, sind das etwa die schlechteren die aussortiert worden ?


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Ich kann OCen wie Sau....    bis jetzt hat mich noch keiner im Heaven 3.0 geschlagen 

Viel Interessanter jedoch ist das man Game Stable höhere Takte erreicht als wie mit dem  R9-290 BIOS



Zoidberg80:   dann ist mir wohl beim umbenennen der ROM ein Fehler unterlaufen..... SORRY


----------



## McZonk (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Also falls jemand einen anderen Kühler montiert kann er ja mal nachgucken.


 Sprich du (und somit auch all die anderen erfolgreichen Flasher) haben echt 290X selektierte GPUs drauf und damit offensichtlich eine echte, "gelabelte" 290X bekommen?

Thema OC: Wie wärs mit dem passenden 290(X)-Overclocking Sammel-Fred?


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Ganz genau es waren von Anfang an 290X er !!  die nur mit einem BIOS zu 290er gemacht worden sind. 

Das würde meine Vermutung bestätigen das aus Zeitgründen und Release Druck 290Xer zu 290er gemacht worden sind um den Markt zu bedienen


----------



## zoidberg80 (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Kein Problem wegen dem Bios, habe es ja bemerkt (jemand hatte das schon ein paar Seiten vorher geschrieben). Ich habe gerade im Furmark festgestellt das der Takt wirklich wesentlich besser stabil gehalten wird.

@McZonk: Oder es sind aussortierte X Karten welche nicht den Ansprüchen der "echten" X genügten. Die Frage ist ob unsere nun "X" Karten wirklich stabil laufen werden. Aktuell konnte ich noch keine Bildfehler etc feststellen. Meine Karte läuft noch mit dem Stock Lüfter. Aus diesem Grund werde ich auch nicht weiter übertakten. Aber die Chance ist groß das es echte X Karten sind. Ob wohl das Ueber Bios läuft?

Hat einer eine Antwort wegen der anliegenden Vcore. Sind die bei der X höher oder niedriger?


----------



## Norisk699 (17. November 2013)

Wäre mal interessant ob es schon Powercolors gab die "NICHT unlockbar" waren...

Bisher höre ich immer nur von erfolgreichen Versuchen bei Powercolor bis auf vereinzelte Ausnahmen in US-Foren / UK-Foren.


----------



## sepei (17. November 2013)

und im HWLuxx hat sich einer 4 gekauft und 2 waren davon unlockbar


----------



## McZonk (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*



zoidberg80 schrieb:


> @McZonk: Oder es sind aussortierte X Karten welche nicht den Ansprüchen der "echten" X genügten. Die Frage ist ob unsere nun "X" Karten wirklich stabil laufen werden. Aktuell konnte ich noch keine Bildfehler etc feststellen. Meine Karte läuft noch mit dem Stock Lüfter. Aus diesem Grund werde ich auch nicht weiter übertakten. Aber die Chance ist groß das es echte X Karten sind. Ob wohl das Ueber Bios läuft?


 Das ist eher auszuschließen, da die GPUs nach der Produktion bereits gebint/gelabelt werden (und hier offensichtlich das Kriterium zur X bestanden haben, schließlich sind sie so gelabelt). Es lässt sich eher die Vermutung aussprechen, dass Hersteller einen Engpass erfahren haben und so ein Umlabeln kurzfristig für Abhilfe sorgen sollte.


----------



## beren2707 (17. November 2013)

Dann heißts also schnell sein. Für ~350€ die Chance auf eine 290X, das ist schon verlockend.
Würde mich jedoch interessieren, wie es bei anderen Werten aussieht (besonders der nötigen VGPU), vlt. liegt da ja der Hund begraben und man muss die Mehrleistung mit höheren Spannungen erzwingen. Aber grundsätzlich ist es für Interessenten einer 290/290X eine super Sache.


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

Nein Mehrleistung erreiche Ich sogar mit weniger Vcore !


----------



## beren2707 (17. November 2013)

Das ist eine super Nachricht und macht die Tatsache der Flashbarkeit nur noch besser.


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

Vielleicht Interessiert es ja den ein oder anderen was die Welt nun über uns zu sagen hat 

Russland , England, USA, Spanien , Korea, China, Indien, Schweiz usw

[VC] PowerColor Radeon R9 290 unlocked into R9 290X?
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 unlocked into R9 290X? | VideoCardz.com
AMD Radeon R9 290 zur Radeon R9 290X freischalten?
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 unlocked into R9 290X? - Overclockers UK Forums
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 unlocked into R9 290X?
Some R9 290's unlocking to R9 290X with BIOS flash - PC Message Board for PC - GameFAQs
Radeon R9 290 mit BIOS-Update zu R9 290X freischalten?
Hardware News - =RLD= Battle Forum
Thread AMD Radeon R9 290 zur Radeon R9 290X freischalten? | Grafikkarten | Omgili
VGA AMD Radeon R9 290 dapat di Unlock Menjadi R9 290X? | Jagat Review
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 unlocked into R9 290X?
http://www.modlabs.net/news/8780-vi...et-byt-razblokirovana-do-r9-290x#.UojIqMTmOTo
Powercolor R9 290 upplåsbart till 290X ? - Nyheter - Artiklar - Nyheter - TechSweden.org - Sveriges extremaste hårdvarusite
Radeon R9 290 R9 290X? | THG.RU
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 OC
AMD Radeon R9 290 zur Radeon R9 290X freischalten? – HardwareLuxx | Spiele-sZene.de
Custom Built PC help - Page 7 - Anarchy Online Bulletin Board
Ýíòóçèàñò óòâåðæäàåò, ÷òî ïðåâðàòèë Radeon R9 290 â Radeon R9 290X :: Overclockers.ru
turn radeon r9 290 into radeon r9 290x,microsoft ceo could be kevin turner,
AMD Radeon R9 290
Powercolor radeon r9 290 mutada en una r9 290x - Taringa!
å¤©ä¸ŠæŽ‰é¦…é¥¼èŠ‚å¥ R9 290å¯å¼€æ ¸å˜æˆR9 290X - ChinaDIYã€ä¸­å›½DIYç½‘ã€‘â€”è®©æˆ‘ä»¬ç”Ÿæ´»æ›´ç²¾å½©ï¼
è¬ä¸­ç„¡ä¸€ï¼å¤–åœ‹çŽ©å®¶R9 290ç«Ÿç„¶èƒ½é–‹æ ¸æˆR9 290X - é¡¯å¡è¨Žè«– - é›»è…¦é ˜åŸŸ HKEPC Hardware - å…¨æ¸¯ No.1 PCè¨Žè«–å€ - Powered by Discuz!
AMD
VGA AMD Radeon R9 290 dapat di Unlock Menjadi R9 290X? — SindikasiNET


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

Hier mal eine auseinandergebaute R9-290X    

Bitte mal auf die GPU Schauen    2000 !!!!

http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&es...23&start=53&ndsp=65&ved=1t:429,r:83,s:0,i:339


----------



## PolsKa (17. November 2013)

eigentlich kann man den Speicher weglassen,da es doch nur am Chip liegt. Jemanden im luxx forum ist auch der Flash mit der VTX3D gelungen.


----------



## beren2707 (17. November 2013)

VTX3D = TUL. TUL = Powercolor, VTX3D und Club3D.


----------



## hanzy4cheap (17. November 2013)

Hört sich echt gut an.. jetz muss man noch glück haben und die richtige karte erwischen damit es auch funktioniert...

Hat schon wer erfahrunng mit den karten im "crossfire" ??


----------



## Stiffmeister (17. November 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> eigentlich kann man den Speicher weglassen,da es doch nur am Chip liegt. Jemanden im luxx forum ist auch der Flash mit der VTX3D gelungen.



Hast nen Link dazu?


----------



## beren2707 (17. November 2013)

Link.

Edit: Gratulation speedy, du bist auf der Main.


----------



## Haldi (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*



McZonk schrieb:


> Thema OC: Wie wärs mit dem passenden 290(X)-Overclocking Sammel-Fred?



Darauf warte ich schon Lange! (auf CB haben sie schon angefangen, bis jetzt keine resultate) 
was man so sieht dürfte wohl 1150-1250mhz ein Mittelwert für das Maximale OC der Karten werden. 

Also da wir hier einen echten 290 X chip verbaut haben auf der Powercolor dürfte da wohl die gleichen limite anliegen wie bei den anderen 290X
Wie sieht denn das bei den 290 chips aus ? Gehen die gleich hoch?


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

GameStable bei mir :   R9-290    =   1200/5400       R9-290X =  1170/6400 

Wenn es mir tatsächlich noch in den Fingern Jucken sollte, dann zieh Ich mir das PT1 Bios drauf unter Wakü und dann geht die Lutzi....   


Gewaltiger Unterschied


----------



## Aer0 (17. November 2013)

4096MB PowerColor Radeon R9 290 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 
diese dort bestellt, in paar tagen gebe ich bescheid obs geklappt hat, ich hoffe ich habe gute chancen


----------



## McZonk (17. November 2013)

Mein Kärtchen läuft grad mit 54% Lüfter mit 1150/5500 durch den 3DMark11. Die Performance ist schon..... beeindruckend  (X5106). Das wird mit dem Wakühler dann definitiv noch richtig interessant.

Das ist aber auch der letzte Benchmark für heute, sonst droht noch der Gehörsturz!


----------



## Aer0 (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Wird meine erste Karte mit radiallüfter, fürs erste gebe ich mich mit mehr shader zufrieden übertaktet wird dann i-wann mit neuem kühler^^


----------



## McZonk (17. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Den neuen Kühler wirst du sehr schnell "wollen".


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2013)

Leute einige haben ja schon diese Karten und manche sogar unlocked, wo bleiben die Resultate in der Benchmarksektion?
Brauchen mehr Werte dort  Benchmarks


----------



## beren2707 (17. November 2013)

Nach ca. 5 Sekunden unter Volllast wird er wohl Alt+Tab nutzen und ein ACX/MK-26 fliegt in den Warenkorb. 
Ganz ehrlich, die 290 ist höllisch laut, das macht keinen Spaß. Selbst durch einen geschlossenen KH ist sie problemlos hindurchzuhören und Silentfanatiker hören die Karte noch drei Räume nebenan.


----------



## Gast1651007402 (17. November 2013)

Ich konnte meine 290 OC von Powercolor mit Elpdia Speicher ebenfalls zur 290X freischalten.


----------



## beren2707 (17. November 2013)

Da wird die Nachfrage nach Modellen von Powercolor und seinen Schwesterfirmen wohl sprunghaft ansteigen. Kämpfe selbst noch mit mir, aber es wäre so unsinnig in meinem Fall. Das Bastelfieber muss bekämpft werden, muss weniger in PCGHX lesen...


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

*auch Interessant zu sehen wieviele neue Mitglieder aufeinmal hier Schreiben 


derzeit fast 50:50        8 Locked  und 7 Unlocked*


----------



## Aer0 (17. November 2013)

Verständnissfrage zur Anleitung:

Erst powercolor.rom flashen und direkt danach asus.rom, oder zwischendurch rebooten?

//


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

Das PowerColor muss nicht mehr zwingend drauf, es reicht jetzt das Asus !

Werde das noch abändern.


----------



## Gast1651007402 (17. November 2013)

Wieso eigentlich ein ASUS 290X ROM und kein PowerColor 290X ROM? Hat das einen bestimmten Grund?


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2013)

Weil man beim Asus Bios mit dem Asus GPU Tweaker die Spannung höher anheben kann wie zB mit dem aktuellen Afterburner.


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

Chris87 schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich ein ASUS 290X ROM und kein PowerColor 290X ROM? Hat das einen bestimmten Grund?


Weil das Asus Offene VCore hat.

Man kann jedes 290X Bios nehmen egal welches.


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

Ich möchte die euch mal auf etwas Hinweisen , Ich habe verzweifelt gesucht wie Ich die RAM Temperatur finde bis Ich mich entschlossen habe Grafiktreiber zu Cleanen und den GPU Tweak runterzuschemißen,   das neue GPU Tweak von der Seite von Asus gezogen und den Beta 11 9.2 Installiert.

Jetzt habe ich auch keine Verschiebungen mehr im GPU Teak  

*Was Ich aber sagen sollte wer es Schafft über 6000 zu kommen BITTE  in Games nicht höher als 6000mhz am Speicher geben ,  Ich konnte beobachten das bis  6000mhz alles Sauber ausgelesen wird, über 6000mhz  zB    6400 oder 6600    fängt GPU-Z Sehr Stark an Durchzudrehen ,  der Speicher hat aufeinmal  -1 C*  oder -125C*  die Spannungen drehen durch.   

Wer höher als 6000    bei  24/7 geht Riskiert das der Memory Kaputt geht. * 

Ich Spreche nun von meiner Erfahrung !  

Beim Benchen sicherlich kein Problem aber auf Dauer denke Ich kommt das definitiv nicht gut !!! 

Es sind bei dem Wert Schließlich schon 600mhz mehr als Stock !!!


6600mhz oder 6400mhz und Heaven Läuft ohne Probleme !  Auch Temps werden richtig ausgelesen , beim Gaming nicht !


----------



## Aer0 (17. November 2013)

Wird automatisch die spannung erhöht wenn man den ram höher taktet, oder wo ist da die gefahr?


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

Jedes Overcklocking ist eine Gefahr ! 

Du betreibst ja Komponenten über Ihrer Spezifikation.


----------



## Aer0 (17. November 2013)

aber bei cpus z.b. führt takterhöhung nur zu etwas höherem stromverbrauch, die lebensdauer singt dabei so gut wie garnicht, nur die spannungserhöhung führt zur merklich schnelleren verschleiß


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> aber bei cpus z.b. führt takterhöhung nur zu etwas höherem stromverbrauch, die lebensdauer singt dabei so gut wie garnicht, nur die spannungserhöhung führt zur merklich schnelleren verschleiß




Ich denke man muss sich dadrüber nicht Unterhalten wenn schon die Auslese Programme Verrückt Spielen, halte ich es für nicht gerade förderlich einen so hohen Takt anzusetzen.   Denn dann muss ja etwas nicht mehr im Reinen sein. 

Aber wie gesagt es war ein Hinweis keiner muss Ihn befolgen


----------



## tinshooter (17. November 2013)

tinshooter / Powercolor R9 290 OC / Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR / unlocked

Euch allen hier ein riesen Dankeschön & natürlich ganz besonders Dir, Speed1612 !!!


----------



## ULKi22 (17. November 2013)

Jetzt juckt's mich aber auch gewaltig in den Fingern.
Eine 290X für 350€ ist echt ein guter Preis. 
Mal sehen, vlt hol ich mir ein und hunger mich dann durch den nächsten Monat, oder kaufe etwas weniger Cola


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. November 2013)

Ich mach das alles nur noch von Mantle abhängig, ist das gut werden 2 290er gekauft  Ich hab zwar atm einen Monitor aus meinem Eyefinitysetup verliehen und für FullHD ist das totaler Overkill aber....[Hirnamputiert]"YOLO"[/Hirnamputiert]


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

*Dank Tinshooter ist es nun    50/50   *


----------



## SilentMan22 (17. November 2013)

Wowowowow, also langsam kann ich mich nicht mehr halten. Morgen wird an einem anderen PC getestet.


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Wowowowow, also langsam kann ich mich nicht mehr halten. Morgen wird an einem anderen PC getestet.



Was wird am anderen PC gegestet ?


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2013)

Die Sapphire 290X kostet ja auch nur noch 425€, falls wer auf Nummer Sicher gehen will


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (17. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Die Sapphire 290X kostet ja auch nur noch 425€, falls wer auf Nummer Sicher gehen will



Da der Leistungsunterschied 290 zur 290X nicht besonders groß ist lohnt sich das auch wenn die 290 nicht unlockbar ist überhaupt nicht


----------



## Duvar (17. November 2013)

Jop lohnt sich auch nicht, die 2 FPS Unterschied reißen auch nix, zumindest wenn es auf selbem Takt läuft bei beiden Karten.


----------



## Fizzl (17. November 2013)

gelöscht.


----------



## SilentMan22 (17. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Was wird am anderen PC gegestet ?


 
Ja an einem anderen halt, nicht an dem Rechner an dem täglich sitze und arbeite usw. ^^ Halt nicht der in Sig.  Falls du jetzt schon wissen willst welche R9 dann dran glauben muss, es ist eine von MSI.


----------



## Blade28213 (17. November 2013)

Blade28213 / HIS R9-290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG/ LOCKED

Allgemeine Frage: Du zeigst in deiner Anleitung, dass du die "ASUS290.ROM" als "ASUS.ROM" auf den Stick kopiert.
Ist das ein Missverständnis? Meiner Meinung nach ist das doch die ROM der normalen R9 290 NICHT X.

Ich habe die "ASUS.ROM" aus dem Unterordner "Asus R9-290X BIOS" genommen: Richtig/falsch? Kann ich irgendwie überprüfen ob ich das richtige ROM geflashed habe?

Grüße


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

Du nimmst das BIOS aus dem Ordner welches du am besten magst  und so sind Sie gekennzeichnet asus.rom ist das 290X und das asus290.rom das normale


----------



## Blade28213 (17. November 2013)

Okay danke, dann scheint meine aber wirklich nicht entlockbar zu sein...

Aber immerhin: Ich habe auf meiner R9 290 den ACX III drauf und spiele @1100GHZ (+16,2%) wunderbar bei max 60°C, eine tolle Grafikkarte.


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

Welcher Memory Takt ?
Und Vcore gleich ?


----------



## Progs-ID (17. November 2013)

Sehr schöner Guide.


----------



## Blade28213 (17. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Welcher Memory Takt ?
> Und Vcore gleich ?


 
Habe bisher nur an der GPU Clock gedreht, derzeitiger Stand ist folgender:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DonRottweiler (17. November 2013)

Nabend Community und besonders, nabend Speedy,

jetzt  habt ihres es doch tatsächlich geschafft, dass sich einer der größten Forenmuffel bei selbigen anmeldet.

Verfolge das Thema seit der ersten Stunde als stiller Mitleser. Eigentlich wollte ich auf die Customversionen warten, aber jetzt kann ich nicht mehr und ich mußte auch zuschlagen.
Habe mir gerade 2 PowerColor 290 bestellt und bin gespannt. Ich habe zwar keine großen Erfahrungen mit dem flashen vom bios aber dank Dualbios kann ja nicht viel schiefgehen und die ANleitung ist ja auch relativ idiotensicher.

Also, ich bin gespannt und werde euch dann mitteilen wie es bei meinen beiden aussieht.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Blade28213 (17. November 2013)

Ich hoffe du hast gleich einen Extra Kühler mitbestellt, denn ohne fangen die Ohren beim Spielen an zu bluten


----------



## Fizzl (17. November 2013)

Preislich sollten die Customs doch ca bei dem selben Preis wie ref. + Kühler sein, oder?


----------



## DonRottweiler (17. November 2013)

Blade28213 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast gleich einen Extra Kühler mitbestellt, denn ohne fangen die Ohren beim Spielen an zu bluten



bin ich gerade noch bei. Wird wohl der aqua computer kryographics Hawaii.


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

Von der Optik ein Geiler Kühler !

Ich warte nun schon fast 3 Wochen auf meine Backplate  

Wie ist den die Stimmung hier für einen R9-290/290X Overcklocking Thread ??? Besteht da Bedarf ?


----------



## beren2707 (17. November 2013)

Na auf jeden. Hab zwar keine 290(X), wird aber trotzdem sehr interessant werden. Der HD 7XXX-Thread ist ja auch recht gut angenommen worden, da wirds hier wohl ähnlich sein (vlt. sogar noch etwas mehr dank dieser Flashmöglichkeit).


----------



## KetanestCola (17. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Von der Optik ein Geiler Kühler !
> 
> Ich warte nun schon fast 3 Wochen auf meine Backplate
> 
> Wie ist den die Stimmung hier für einen R9-290/290X Overcklocking Thread ??? Besteht da Bedarf ?


 
Na sicher - würde sich bestimmt lohnen. Meine Powercolor r9 290 ist gestern angekommen - leider konnte ich mangels Zeit bis jetzt nur einbauen und kurz mal mit BF4 testen - bin heute Arbeiten - werde mich morgen auch mal an dem Flashen versuchen.
Zum ende des Monats wird auch noch ein Wasserkühler drauf geschnallt  - da freue ich mich schon wie ein kleines Kind zu Weihnachten


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...clocking-undervolting-thread.html#post5869227    Bidde


----------



## vd29 (17. November 2013)

gibt's da zwei Tabellen für 290 und 290x oder muss ich mich da mit handycap messen 
evt noch n muster angeben 
bsp: his 290 hynix biosversion taktraten usw.


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

Ich brauche erstmal ein paar Ergebnisse Jungs 

Kann gerne eine 290X und 290 Tabelle machen


----------



## PolsKa (17. November 2013)

wäre es nicht besser nur für die 290 Karten ein thread zu machen? die 280er sind ja nur umgelabelte 7970 Karten. Mich würden nur die hawaii chips interessieren.


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

Hast Recht , Sorry !

Edit : ist geändert


----------



## Stuxnet (17. November 2013)

Ihr habt mich dazu bewegt mal wieder zu schreiben  
Echt tolle Community!
Ich hab mich dann für eine PowerColor R9 290 entschieden, auf der ich noch einen Promilatech MK-26 mit Noiseblocker B12-PS packe 
Benchmarks samt OC folgen


----------



## MaxPa (17. November 2013)

Playstation 4 macht Probleme - Moto G vorgestellt - AMD stellt neue CPU-Generation vor - YouTube

da ist der Speedy wieder


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

Das ist ja der Wahnsinn *.*


----------



## MaxPa (17. November 2013)

das ist übelst krass


----------



## Schmendreck (17. November 2013)

Hey! Das wollte ich doch posten!


----------



## Speedy1612 (17. November 2013)

Jetzt habe Ich später als Alter Opa immer ne gute Geschichte zu Erzählen mitm Rollator


----------



## Ultravore (18. November 2013)

Hey Leute! Nette Community hier.

Ich komme leider mit nicht so guten Neuigkeiten zu euch. Voller Freunde habe ich soeben meine PowerColor R9 290 OC mit dem Asus 290X BIOS geflasht.
Das Ergebnis: kein unlock. Es bleibt bei 2560 Shadern
Die Vermutung, Powercolor würde für alle R9 290 Karten 290X chips von AMD genutzt haben ist also leider nicht ganz richtig. Schade eigentlich (vor allem für mich lol)
Hier, für deine Liste Speedy ^^ Danke trotzdem für das gute Tutorial

Ultravore PowerColor R9-290 OC / Elpida EDW2032BBBG / Locked

Meine Karte hat die Seriennummer AFG1310000963
Hab nochmal ein paar Bilder angehängt als Beweis.


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Das tut mir leid für durch , aber gesagt das alle PowerColor Unlockbar sind haben wir nicht  !

Es war lediglich die Rede das TUL wohl aus Zeitdruck , Teils 290X Karten per BIOS zur 290 gemacht hat um den Markt zu bedienen.


----------



## Ultravore (18. November 2013)

Ja, hatte ich auch nicht so gemeint. Nur die bisherigen Ergebnisse bei den PowerColor Karten waren ja sehr vielversprechend, daher die Vermutung.
Ich denke mal bei den neueren Karten wird ein unlock jetzt immer unwahrscheinlicher da sie jetzt genug Chips auf Lager haben. Kommt wohl drauf an ob AMD bald die teildefekten Chips ausgehen oder nicht.

Naja was solls, das Leben geht weiter  Ich bin mit der Leistung der Karte ohnehin schon sehr zufrieden.


----------



## topasx (18. November 2013)

Wo hast du denn deine Karte bestellt / gekauft? Und wann war das? Das wäre evtl noch interessant.


----------



## Rene85 (18. November 2013)

Ultravore schrieb:


> Hey Leute! Nette Community hier.
> 
> Ich komme leider mit nicht so guten Neuigkeiten zu euch. Voller Freunde habe ich soeben meine PowerColor R9 290 OC mit dem Asus 290X BIOS geflasht.
> Das Ergebnis: kein unlock. Es bleibt bei 2560 Shadern
> ...


 
Wo bestellt?


----------



## Ultravore (18. November 2013)

Bei Mindfactory. Die hatten gerade ne neue Lieferung bekommen.
Die wurde am 11.11 an mich verschickt.


----------



## Haldi (18. November 2013)

Uff.... das wäre die erste Powercolor 290 die sich nicht Freischalten liese! Du hast nicht zufällig vor den Kühler ab zu schrauben und den Chip drunter zu betrachten oder? Btw: Model war " AXR9 290 4GBD5-MDH/O" ?

Nun brauchen wir wohl noch die Serien nummer aller anderen Karten die sich freischalten liesen!


----------



## PolsKa (18. November 2013)

Nein,es gab auch schon andere von powercolor wo es nicht geklappt hat.


----------



## Gast1651007402 (18. November 2013)

Ich habe meine Karte am Samstag von Mindfactory erhalten und sie ließ sich freischalten.


----------



## franzthecat (18. November 2013)

Hallo Speedy 

Was ist in dem fall rebooten Neustart ausführen und beim Hochfahren F11 Drücken?

Versucht bitte erstmal das POWERCOLOR.ROM und dadrauf das ASUS.ROM ziehen ! das steht fettgedrückt unten.

Oberhalb bei der beschreibung vorm fettgedruckten steht das man das ASUS.ROM dazuzieht vom POWERCOLOR.ROM keine rede?

Mit was fängt man jetzt an ? ich geh davon aus das für jedes XXX.ROM rebooted wird.Nur mit welchen fängt man jetzt an?

Wenn man eine Powercolor Grfk hat solte das POWERCOLOR.ROM ausreichned sein oder nun was nun?


----------



## franzthecat (18. November 2013)

Das hab ich aus versehen aufgemacht.


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Wie es im Thread steht  reicht das Asus den mit dem Freischalten lag es nicht an dem BIOS von PowerColor


----------



## Ultravore (18. November 2013)

Haldi schrieb:


> Uff.... das wäre die erste Powercolor 290 die sich nicht Freischalten liese! Du hast nicht zufällig vor den Kühler ab zu schrauben und den Chip drunter zu betrachten oder? Btw: Model war " AXR9 290 4GBD5-MDH/O" ?
> 
> Nun brauchen wir wohl noch die Serien nummer aller anderen Karten die sich freischalten liesen!


Ja, "AXR9 290 4GBD5-MDH/OC" um genau zu sein. Aber es gibt ja zur Zeit eh nur dieses eine Modell bei Powercolor. Der einzige Indikator wird wohl die Nummer auf dem Chip sein und nee ich will den Kühler erstmal nicht runternehmen, erst wenn es vernünftige Custom Kühler gibt die auch die Spawas usw anständig kühlen. Dann kann ich da mal nachschauen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Spawas  werden hervorragend durch Accelero III oder den  MK gekühlt.


----------



## Yaso (18. November 2013)

Darfst mich gerne auch eintragen 

 Yaso / Asus Radeon R9 290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / locked

Kauft man sich extra die Asus damit man schön von Werk aus kein Vlock hat und dann verkauft der Hersteller von dem normalweise die ganzen schrott Karten mit Spulenfiepen kommen die besten Chips 

Ne Spaß beiseite, Glückwunsch an die Leute die die Karten freischalten konnten aber es ist ja kein Weltuntergang wenn es nicht geht.
Ich hätte mich wahrscheinlich auch eher über die ~100€ gefreut die ich gespart hätte und weniger über die 2-3 FPS die ich mehr hätte, Geiz ist Geil 

Aber wegen sowas die Karte zurückschicken und ne Powercolor kaufen wäre mir dann doch zu albern,nachher bekommt man ne Krüppelkarte die sich nicht übertakten lässt und futsch ist die Mehrleistung


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2013)

Ach übrigens gibt es schon die BF4 Edition für 359€ Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Battlefield 4 Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (21227-00-50G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## linuswue (18. November 2013)

Kann ich das Bios Update an der 290er auch durchführen wenn zeitgleich eine 7970 im ersten PCI-E Slot als Haupgrafikkarte arbeitet und die 290er im zweiten Slot?


----------



## Sternekoch (18. November 2013)

Bei mir hat es auch geklapt...

Sternekoch / VTX3D Radeon R9 290 / Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR / Unlocked

Ging super einfach... 

Danke Speedy1612


----------



## franzthecat (18. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Wie es im Thread steht  reicht das Asus den mit dem Freischalten lag es nicht an dem BIOS von PowerColor


 
Danke für die antwort ;dann ist das halt so.


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Bitte Bitte Sternekoch 

Und wieder eine Unlocked


----------



## topasx (18. November 2013)

So, meine 290 liegt jetzt vor mir, mal sehen was der Abend bringt...


----------



## Duvar (18. November 2013)

Sternekoch schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es auch geklapt...
> 
> Sternekoch / VTX3D Radeon R9 290 / Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR / Unlocked
> 
> ...


 
Sauber HGW Sternekoch, hey Leute ich suche eine neue gute Pfanne 
Ist die gut?  Fällt mir grad auf, weil er sich Sternekoch nennt, hat er vllt auch besonderes Interesse am Kochen und weiss es bzw schätzt den Geschmack besonders saftigem Bratguts mit feinen Röstaromen 
Bratpfanne 28cm - Eisenstahl +Bienenwachs - de Buyer Mineral B Element: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt


----------



## KetanestCola (18. November 2013)

Scheinbar bin ich zu Doof zum Flashen... hab nach Aleitung den USB Stick mit dem HP Tool Bootfähig gemacht.
Laut der Beschreibung soll ja dann atiflash drauf - sowie das ASUS Bios - hab ich auch rüberkopiert.

Beim neustart (bei mir F12) im Bootmenü werden mir dann 2 USB Sticks angezeigt - 1x UEFI Flash sowie 1x Flash
Wenn ich UEFI Flash nehme startet Windows ganz normal durch - und bei Flash bekomme ich kurz Windows 98 zu gesicht, dann den Dospromt.

Gebe dann atiflash –s 0 backup.rom ein - dann quittiert er mit der Fehlermeldung "Invalid Command"

wenn ich "dir" eingebe, sehe ich die Atiflash.exe sowie die ASUS.rom Datei.

Habs jetzt mit mehreren USB Sticks versucht - leider kein Erfolg. Oder muss ich da grundsätzlich im BIOS vom Mainboard was ein/umstellen?
Gigabyte Z87X-D3H

vielleicht kann mir da jemand helfen...

@Duvar: Bin zwar kein Sternekoch/Koch - hab die schmiedeeisern Pfanne aus dem Aldi - die ist echt Top !


----------



## linuswue (18. November 2013)

linuswue schrieb:


> Kann ich das Bios Update an der 290er auch durchführen wenn zeitgleich eine 7970 im ersten PCI-E Slot als Haupgrafikkarte arbeitet und die 290er im zweiten Slot?



Hat jemand bitte eine Info für mich? Danke


----------



## Aer0 (18. November 2013)

linus ersetz die 0 durch die nummer der 290 in der liste


----------



## linuswue (18. November 2013)

Danke


----------



## KetanestCola (18. November 2013)

Würde denn das Flashen auch mit ATI Winflash funktionieren? Oder sagt ihr  - um Himmels willen bloß nicht   Hab jetzt mal ein Foto gemacht - wäre nett, wenn mal jemand drüberschauen würde 

Mittlerweile wird mit bei dem Befehl
atiflash -i
Auch "No Adapter found" ausgegeben...


----------



## hwk (18. November 2013)

KetanestCola schrieb:


> Würde denn das Flashen auch mit ATI Winflash funktionieren? Oder sagt ihr - um Himmels willen bloß nicht  Hab jetzt mal ein Foto gemacht - wäre nett, wenn mal jemand drüberschauen würde
> 
> Mittlerweile wird mit bei dem Befehl
> atiflash -i
> Auch "No Adapter found" ausgegeben...


Da ist offensichtlich ein riesen Fehler im ersten Post hier, das 





> *atiflash –s 0 backup.rom*


 sollte denke ich eher sowas wie *"atiflash -s 0 backup.rom"* sein....

Und 





> *atiflash –p –f 0 powercolor.rom *


 ist dann eher *atiflash -p -f 0 powercolor.rom". *


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Sorry aber das was Ich habe und was du schreibst ist 1:1 das selbe

Also Ich konnte ohne Probleme so flashen und die anderen glaube 13 oder 14 auch.


----------



## Legacyy (18. November 2013)

Also bei mir steht das auch so komisch da 

Bist du mit  dem Handy online? Da sieht das oft richtig  aus, aber am PC dann nicht.


----------



## hwk (18. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Sorry aber das was Ich habe und was du schreibst ist 1:1 das selbe
> 
> Also Ich konnte ohne Probleme so flashen und die anderen glaube 13 oder 14 auch.


 
bist du mit dem Smartphone drin?... oder dein Browser formatiert das anders... aber schau mal bitte KetanestCola's Post an... dann weißt du warum ich es erwähne.

Edit: du hast also so geflasht?


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Bin mit SmartPhone Online muss ja Arbeiten


----------



## hwk (18. November 2013)

Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben 
Im normalen Browser steht bei den Flash-Befehlen im ersten Post "&n.d.a.s.h;" (ohne Punkte) anstatt "-", siehe dazu auch meinen Screenshot aus meinem vorherigen Post.


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

hwk schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben
> Im normalen Browser steht bei den Flash-Befehlen im ersten Post "&n.d.a.s.h;" (ohne Punkte) anstatt "-"


 
Schreib mir die Befehle bitte eben hier hin , kann ja sein das doch was Falsch war...  Ich änder das später dann


----------



## hwk (18. November 2013)

*atiflash &.n.d.a.s.h;s 0 backup.rom* (ohne die Punkte), sollte wohl *atiflash -s 0 backup.rom *sein.
und *atiflash &.n.d.a.s.h;p &.n.d.a.s.h;f 0 backup.rom *(ohne Punkte) dann wohl *atiflash -p -f 0 backup.rom.*
Die App oder das Smartphone macht aus &.n.d.a.s.h; halt ein "-".

Es kann nicht nur sein, dass was falsch ist... es ist definitiv so, wenn man einen normalen Browser am PC nutzt


----------



## Haldi (18. November 2013)

Oh.... @Ultravore hast du ein Backup des BIOS gemacht vor dem Flashen?
Könntest du das hier hochladen?

Und könnte jemand anders der ein Erfolgreichen Unlock von einer Powercolor 290 OC durchgeführt hat das original BIOS hochladen?

Ich frag mich ob es da einen unterschied gibt.


----------



## Aer0 (18. November 2013)

ketanestcola, ati winflash als admin?


----------



## PolsKa (18. November 2013)

Haldi schrieb:


> Oh.... @Ultravore hast du ein Backup des BIOS gemacht vor dem Flashen?
> Könntest du das hier hochladen?
> 
> Und könnte jemand anders der ein Erfolgreichen Unlock von einer Powercolor 290 OC durchgeführt hat das original BIOS hochladen?
> ...


 

Das liegt nicht an dem Bios,sondern an dem Chip! Wenn es nicht geht,dann geht es halt nicht...Zum unlocken kannst du jedes 290x Bios nehmen.


----------



## KetanestCola (18. November 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> ketanestcola, ati winflash als admin?


 
Ja- ATI Winflash (Version 2.3.0) als Admin gestartet. Da bekomme ich die Meldung "Eigenständige ATI Video Karte konnte nicht gefunden werden"

Die IGP vom Core i7 habe ich im Bios von vorneherein schon deaktiviert gehabt.

Das Bild vom Posting weiter oben war der Flash Versuch über den USB Stick mit DOS.


----------



## hwk (18. November 2013)

KetanestCola schrieb:


> Das Bild vom Posting weiter oben war der Flash Versuch über den USB Stick mit DOS.


 Dann mach es nochmal vom USB stick mit DOS und den richtigen Befehlen:

"*atiflash -s 0 backup.rom"*
*"atiflash -p -f 0 <name>.rom*"


----------



## KetanestCola (18. November 2013)

Habe ich bereits versucht - leider ebenfalls ohne Erfolg.
(siehe neues Foto)
ich bekomme immer die Ausgabe "Adapter not Found"

In Windows wird die Karte aber richtig erkannt - und GPUZ zeigt mir auch alles "normal" an.


----------



## hwk (18. November 2013)

KetanestCola schrieb:


> ich bekomme immer die Ausgabe "Adapter not Found"


 Im ersten Bild aus deinem früheren Post hat es die Karte aber gefunden... nur hast du da die Befehle flasch eingegeben, was hast du zwischenzeitlich verändert?
Oder wurde sie einfach so plötzlich nicht mehr gefunden?


----------



## KetanestCola (18. November 2013)

Nein - wurde quasi einfach so nicht mehr gefunden...
Das hat mich ja auch gewundert dass die Karte erst erkannt wurde und dann nicht.

ATI Winflash hat von vorne herein keine Karte gefunden.


----------



## hwk (18. November 2013)

kannst evtl mal mit BIOS schalter auf der Karte in der anderen Position ausprobieren, ob sie dann erkannt wird.


----------



## KetanestCola (18. November 2013)

Ich werde es gleich nochmal versuchen - melde mich dann wieder


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Tatsache es stand wirklich im Browser diese Hyroglypen    Warscheinlich weil Ich letztens was per Smartphone abgeändert habe, *Danke an hwk für den Hinweis ! *


----------



## Rizoma (18. November 2013)

hey speedy kann es sein das 25MB für das Asus Bios nen bissel viel ist oder wo hast du das Asus Bios her


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Die Dropbox hat 25Mb weil da alle Programme mut drin sind die man braucht.

Memory Tool  3 Biose und die Dateien zum erstellen des USB Sticks


----------



## KetanestCola (18. November 2013)

So- habe es jetzt mit beiden schalterstellungen an der Grafikkarte nochmal versucht - keine Veränderung. Weder im DOS Modus "Adapter not Found"
Eben so im Win Modus " Eigenständige ATI Video Karte konnte nicht gefunden werden"

Booten tut der Rechner Problemlos - in beiden schalter Stellungen - ebenso wird die GPU durch GPUZ korrekt erkannt.
Habe das Original BIOS über GPUZ gesichert - beim Flashversuch (also "atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom" ) sieht es für einen Moment so aus als würde er arbeiten - dann kommt wieder Adapter nicht gefunden - gefolgt von einer Fehlermeldung sowie der Aufforderung die "1" zu drücken. 

Jetzt bin ich mit meinem Latein echt am Ende...




hwk schrieb:


> kannst evtl mal mit BIOS schalter auf der Karte in der anderen Position ausprobieren, ob sie dann erkannt wird.


----------



## Rizoma (18. November 2013)

Ach so ändere mal die nahmen auf etwas verständliches und evtl. wäre eine reine Asus BIOS Datei als allein Download für Leute die schon alle Programme haben sinnvoll


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Dein Wunsch sei mir befehl Rizoma


----------



## Rizoma (18. November 2013)

KetanestCola schrieb:


> So- habe es jetzt mit beiden schalterstellungen an der Grafikkarte nochmal versucht - keine Veränderung. Weder im DOS Modus "Adapter not Found"
> Eben so im Win Modus " Eigenständige ATI Video Karte konnte nicht gefunden werden"
> 
> Booten tut der Rechner Problemlos - in beiden schalter Stellungen - ebenso wird die GPU durch GPUZ korrekt erkannt.
> ...



Habe gerade das gleiche Problem


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Welche CCC  Version habt Ihr und in welchem Slot steckt die Karte ???


----------



## flasha (18. November 2013)

Hat jmd. die Karte noch mitm Stockkühler laufen? Würd gern ma sehen:hören wie laut die Karte beim spielen ist. Könnte jmd. ein Video hochladen? 

Dieser Umbau schreckt mich ein wenig ab, vorallem der Garantieverlust. Aber zur Zeit hänge ich hier ohne Grafikkarte. (RMA) Will endlich wieder spielen. ;( Bei den Customs weiß man auch nicht wann die kommen werden und wie teuer diese dann sind.  Verdammt...


----------



## Rizoma (18. November 2013)

Oberster PCIe (wird auch vom MB Hersteller für Grafikkarten empfohlen) slot CCC Version sollte im DOS Mode eigentlich egal sein habe aber eben noch das aktuellste installiert
und meine restlichen Komponenten sind in der Signatur


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

äußerst komisch


----------



## Rizoma (18. November 2013)

*Problem gelöst! *Die auf Techpowerup angebotenen Version von ATIFlash ist nicht die neuste mit der Version Von Speedy aus dem Ordner hat es geklappt keine Ahnung wo der seine Version her hat 

Rizoma /            *PowerColor R9-290 OC* / Hyinx H5GQ2H24AFR / *Unlocked*

Gekauft heute bei Bora Computer

Nen Screenshot bei der Karte kann ich weg lassen oder?


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Wer hat nochmal über die 25MB gemeckert ?

Ach genau der Rizoma  

Die 25MB haben sich gelohnt oder nich ? 

Spass )))


----------



## Rizoma (18. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Wer hat nochmal über die 25MB gemeckert ?
> 
> Ach genau der Rizoma
> 
> ...



 Schande über mein Haupt


----------



## topasx (18. November 2013)

Ich hab' ne doofe Frage. Ich habe jetzt meine 290 eingebaut und wollte eben mit cpuz auslesen - das Problem ist, dass nur ein paar Daten gezeigt werden...


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Du musst mit GPU-Z auslesen


----------



## KetanestCola (18. November 2013)

Danke nochmal an Rizoma! Dadurch konnte ich mein Problem auch lösen 
Hatte nach den ersten erfolgreichen Versuchen ATIFlash separat heruntergeladen - und damit hat es tatsächlich nicht hingehauen.

Ich kann also ebenfalls Vollzug melden:

KetanestCola / PowerColor R9-290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked

Gekauft bei Mindfactory.

Auch nochmal einen herzlichen Dank an Speedy1612!


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Hättet Ihr mal sofort mein all in one Paket geladen ......


----------



## topasx (18. November 2013)

Komisch... kaum macht man's richtig... 
So, jetzt wird geflasht, mal sehen was in meinem Überraschungsei steckt...........


----------



## KetanestCola (18. November 2013)

Hatte ich ja - nur nachdem es nicht funktioniert hatte (mit den Hieroglyphen) hatte ich dann ein anderes genommen  - aber egal nochmals tüchtigen Dank!


----------



## topasx (18. November 2013)

hat funktioniert. Powercolor 290 - bestellt 14. oder 15. bei MF

Edit: Speicher Elpdia




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizoma (18. November 2013)

Irgend wie bin ich von der Lautstärke überrascht entweder ich hab nen Supertolles 1AAA+ Produkt abbekommen oder ich bin Taub meine alte XFX HD 7950 Double Dissapation war mit ihren Custom Kühler lauter als die R9 290 Stock


----------



## Aer0 (18. November 2013)

ich hab ne hd 6870 double dispiration, darf ich hoffen, dass die 290 leiser ist?


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

UPDATE der Liste 


*Sauber Jungs  gefällt mir wie die derzeit aussieht *

*Derzeit mehr Unlocked Karten als Locked Karten !!!*


----------



## Rizoma (18. November 2013)

JA ich hatte mich damals auch von der Tollen optik ein wenig blenden lassen aber der DD Kühler von XFX ohne Vaporchamber (7970 hatte mit Vaporchamber) ist rotz sieht gut aus aber bringt nix.



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> UPDATE der Liste
> 
> 
> Sauber Jungs  gefällt mir wie die derzeit aussieht


 entweder bin ich blind oder du hast was falsch gemacht deine liste ist immer noch von 17.xx uhr


----------



## beren2707 (18. November 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> ich hab ne hd 6870 double dispiration, darf ich hoffen, dass die 290 leiser ist?


Nein, ist sie nicht. Deine DD hat vlt. ~3,5 Sone, die 290 hat etwas mehr. Aber nicht verzagen...ACX III kaufen.


----------



## Rizoma (18. November 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Nein, ist sie nicht. Deine DD hat vlt. ~3,5 Sone, die 290 hat etwas mehr. Aber nicht verzagen...ACX III kaufen.


 meine 7950 DD sollte auch nur ich glaub 2,2 sone haben und sie hat gebrüllt bis jetzt muss ich sagen ist die 290 stock leiser


----------



## JackMad (18. November 2013)

Erst einmal herzlichen Dank an Speedy1612 für diese arbeit.
Hab soeben das Asus-Bios draufgespielt und es hat funktioniert, wie geil ist das den... Jetzt noch am Wochenende den Arctic-Kühler verbauen und alles passt, soooo günstig habe ich auch noch nie solch eine Karte gekauft 

JackMad / PowerColor R9-290 OC / Hyinx H5GQ2H24AFR / Unlocked

Gekauft vor 2 Wochen bei vibuonline bevor sie ausverkauft war ^^ Ich hatte die letzte bestellt hrrrhhrrrrr


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Bist du blind Rizoma ? 


HAMMER noch eine !!!!


----------



## Rizoma (18. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Bist du blind Rizoma ?
> 
> 
> HAMMER noch eine !!!!


 nö mein Post war 19:27 deine liste wurde 19:28 aktualisiert 

Powercolor machen gerade ihr Geschäft des Lebens


----------



## zoidberg80 (18. November 2013)

Läuft eigentlich das Ueber Bios auf den 290(x) geflashten Karten? Wenn ja wo bekomme ich das her?


----------



## Aer0 (18. November 2013)

ich merke gerade vibuonline, wo ich bestellt habe kriegt gerade neue nachgeliefert, und davon krieg ich dann eine geliefert, hoffentlich ist das keine "neue normale"


----------



## Rene85 (18. November 2013)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/304527-howto-flash-amd-r9-290-290x-2.html#post5864828

@ speedy


----------



## Rizoma (18. November 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> ich merke gerade vibuonline, wo ich bestellt habe kriegt gerade neue nachgeliefert, und davon krieg ich dann eine geliefert, hoffentlich ist das keine "neue normale"



VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (VXR9 290 4GBD5-MDHX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Ist ebenfalls eine PowerColor nur für nen 20´ger mehr

Edit: Vergesst das mit BF4 hatte mich verschaut


----------



## Aer0 (18. November 2013)

hab ja schon bestellt und bezahlt, ich nehm die auch , ich hoffe nur, dass die neue lieferung nicht "normal" ist ^^ abe rich muss sagen das ist ein gutes angebot


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

So Liste ist nun auch übersichtlicher 

Hoffe es gefällt


----------



## Rizoma (18. November 2013)

jep ist besser so


----------



## JackMad (18. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> HAMMER noch eine !!!!



Hab mich extra angemeldet um die frohe Botschaft zu verkünden 
Ich denke mal, dass seeeehr viele noch dabei sind allerdings hier nicht angemeldet sind aber nachdem musste ich mich nunmal einfach bedanken. Also DANKE nochmals, dass muss Weihnachten erstmal noch toppen


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Es freut mich das meine Arbeit so "fruchtet"


----------



## Norisk699 (18. November 2013)

Mann Mann Mann...

Speedy, es wird langsam Zeit dass du ein Spendenkonto einrichtest... wenn dir jeder nur 1 € per Paypal zukommen lässt... 

(ich warte immer noch auf meine Lieferung...Mindfactory... drückt mir die Daumen dass ich noch eine Powercolor der alten Ausfertigung erwische *g*)


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Ich glaube da werde Ich keinen cent zusammen bekommen


----------



## SilentMan22 (18. November 2013)

SilentMan22 / MSI R9-290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Locked

Schade eigentlich, habe aber alles versucht, bei der MSI geht leider nichts.


----------



## tinshooter (18. November 2013)

Hey Leute,

habe gestern meine Powercolor -dank euch- erfolgreich unlocked. Schwebe noch immer im 7. Himmel! Was mich etwas verwundert, ist die Tatsache, dass ich nach jedem PC-Neustart über AMD CCC die Leistungsgrenzeinstellungen hochschrauben muss, damit die GPU auch die vollen 1000Mhz bringt. Es scheint so, als würde sich die Karte wenn ich nix verändere bei 880 Mhz einpendeln und das, obwohl eine Wakü verbaut ist und die Karte selbst unter Volllast nur 48° heiß wird. Sobald ich die Leistungsgrenze hochdrehe (+50%), kann ich die 1000 Mhz ohne Probleme über längeren Zeitraum laufen lassen.
Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme oder was mach' ich nur falsch???


----------



## vd29 (18. November 2013)

Bei mir macht die r9 290 auch nur ca 890-895 auf stock trotz acx. Ich muss plus 15%geben damit die 947 gehalten werden.
Musst im CCC den haken setzen und übernehmen.dann powerlimit setzten und übernehmen. Dann sollte es auch bei neustart passen.
Ps. Kumpel von mir seine sapphire mit hynix ist locked


----------



## Aer0 (18. November 2013)

@tinyshooter

oc und stell die leistunggrenze mit dem asus tool ein, das sollte bei jedem neustart die einstellungen automatisch laden.


----------



## tinshooter (18. November 2013)

Ihr seid spitze! Danke für die rasche Beantwortung. Klappt nun hervorragend.


----------



## DonRottweiler (18. November 2013)

Nabend zusammen, sagt mal, was mache ich falsch wenn ich mir den Bootstick erstelle und die atiflash.exe nicht mit drauf ist?
Kann ich die ruhig manuell reinkopieren? Dann mußte ich allerdings nach dem booten im Dos erst die atiflash.exe starten.


----------



## flasha (18. November 2013)

Wahrscheinlich ist die Powercolor nun ausgelutscht oder?  Bei MF und Co. steht nun, bestellt. Welche Alternativ Modelle sollen aus der selben Schmiede sein?


----------



## DonRottweiler (18. November 2013)

u.a. VTX3D Radeon R9 290, soweit ich weiß


----------



## Smil0r (18. November 2013)

Psssht!! Sag das nicht so laut


----------



## flasha (18. November 2013)

Es scheinen aber alle auf den Pc Zug aufgefahren zu sein.  Hat keiner sonst ne VTX oder C3D probiert?

Danke Don!


----------



## Gast1651007402 (18. November 2013)

Vermutlich nicht, weil die teurer sind und bis zum Wochenende war die PowerColor ja auch noch gut lieferbar.
Als ich von Donnerstag auf Freitagnacht bestellt habe, waren bei MF erst ca. 30 Karten verkauft und nun über 120.


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. November 2013)

Chris87 schrieb:


> Vermutlich nicht, weil die teurer sind und bis zum Wochenende war die PowerColor ja auch noch gut lieferbar.
> Als ich von Donnerstag auf Freitagnacht bestellt habe, waren bei MF erst ca. 30 Karten verkauft und nun über 120.



Warum aufeinmal nur so viele PowerColor Karten verkauft worden sind ??? 

Aber das ist ja der Hammer von 30 auf 120 o.O


----------



## Knuffiboer (18. November 2013)

Sollte morgen meine bestellte ASUS Karte nicht bei MF eintreffen, bzw. über den 21.11. hinaus geschoben werden, dann werde ich auch zu einer Powercolor greifen... Die Erfolgsquote ist bislang ja wirklich ausgezeichnet. Die Frage ist nur, wie lange dieser Zustand anhalten wird. Naja, auch mit einer normalen 290 fährt man ganz gut, der Unterschied bei gleichem Takt beträgt nur knapp 4%...^^ Trotzdem eine super Sache, aber mit Sicherheit so nicht gewollt.


----------



## DonRottweiler (18. November 2013)

DonRottweiler schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen, sagt mal, was mache ich falsch wenn ich mir den Bootstick erstelle und die atiflash.exe nicht mit drauf ist?
> Kann ich die ruhig manuell reinkopieren? Dann mußte ich allerdings nach dem booten im Dos erst die atiflash.exe starten.



Kann mir da mal jemand weiterhelfen, bitte?


----------



## KetanestCola (18. November 2013)

Ich hatte das zu beginn auch so verstanden - aber du musst das atiflash programm selbst auf den Stick kopieren.

Meines Wissens nach ist das atiflash schon nach dem Boot gestartet.
Einfach die 
atiflash -s 0 backup.rom (zur Sicherung des BIOS)
und 
atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom
zum Flashen des Asus 290X Bios (musst du natürlich auch auf den Stick kopieren)
Ach ja - vor dem Dateinamen (backup.rom sowie asus.rom) handelt es sich um eine Zahl (0) - hab da immer schwierigkeiten das auseinander zu halten 

Viel Erfolg!



DonRottweiler schrieb:


> Kann mir da mal jemand weiterhelfen, bitte?


----------



## Norisk699 (18. November 2013)

KetanestCola schrieb:


> Ich hatte das zu beginn auch so verstanden - aber du musst das atiflash programm selbst auf den Stick kopieren.
> 
> Meines Wissens nach ist das atiflash schon nach dem Boot gestartet.
> Einfach die
> ...


 
Ja, die Info dass man die Datei selber auf den Stick packen muss wurde im Info-Thread vergessen schätze ich. Oder ist es ein absichtlich eingebauter N00b-Schutz? 

Ne, im Ernst: 
Mach den Stick wie beschrieben mit dem HP-Progrämmchen und pack die atiflash.exe und eine (oder mehrere *g*) .rom dateie(n) drauf und gehe dann wie beschrieben vor.


----------



## DonRottweiler (18. November 2013)

Alles klar, danke. Dann bin ich ja gewappnet. Fehlen nur noch die 290er von MIX. Hoffe man kann sich auf den Laden verlassen. Hab da heute extra nochmal angerufen und man hat mir meine Bestellung bestätigt und zugesagt, dass ich noch zwei ergattert habe und diese spätestens morgen in den Versand gehen.


----------



## MK9 (18. November 2013)

Bin gerade auch am rumprobieren..

Frage: Wie bekomme ich.. wenn ich das 1.Bios zerschossen hab (Sapphire r9 290 mit der asus.rom)es wieder aufgerufen über atiflash oder so? kommt nur schwarzer Bildschirm..


----------



## PolsKa (18. November 2013)

Mal mit dem anderen Schalter booten und wieder herunterfahren. Dann wieder auf das kaputte Bios switchen und flashen. Oder geht das so auch nicht?


----------



## MK9 (18. November 2013)

Nee geht so leider auch nicht! Dachte auch das es so funktioniert!?


----------



## SilentMan22 (18. November 2013)

Speedy was ist mit der Liste passiert und wieso fehlen dort manche?


----------



## MK9 (18. November 2013)

Hat sonst noch jemand einen Tip? Wollte noch mal die X-Varianten von Sapphire und Powercolor probieren..


----------



## Rizoma (18. November 2013)

was hast du für eine CPU und Mainboard?


----------



## MK9 (18. November 2013)

MSI Z87-G45 Gaming und 4770K...


----------



## Rizoma (18. November 2013)

Stell mal im Bios ein das deine HD Grafikkarte der CPU benutzt wird stecke den Monitor an die CPU Graka soll schalte auf das kaputte Bios deiner Graka und versuch sie mit dem original Bios zu flashen


----------



## Ultravore (19. November 2013)

Man ich komm mir jetzt schon ein bisschen verarscht vor. Warum hab ausgerechnet ich ne PowerColor erwischt die sich nicht unlocken lässt :/
Da möchte man sie am liebsten gleich zurückschicken...
Aber das da jetzt steht das über 120 Stück verkauft wurden ist echt hart ^^ Als ich meine kaufte stand da noch ne 20


----------



## MK9 (19. November 2013)

Danke an Rizoma! Hat so funktioniert..aber ansonsten nix zu machen! Also für die Statistik..

MK9 / Sapphire R9-290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Locked


----------



## KlMARl (19. November 2013)

.........so seit Jahren les ich mit (bin auch nicht mehr der jüngste), aber jetzt musste ich mich doch mal anmelden.

Am 14.11. hab ich bei Mindfactory bestellt, heute ist sie angekommen: Elpdia aber 2000`er GPU, ACX drauf geschnallt....und

KlMARl /Powercolor R9 -290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked !!

....nach dem ich eine 7970GHz zur R9-280 geflasht hatte (was natürlich nur kosmetischer Natur war) ist das natürlich die Krönung.

Danke an alle für die anregenden Diskussionen und besonders an Speedy für seine erstklassige Betreuung.


----------



## vd29 (19. November 2013)

Wahnsinn wie powercolor hier alle anderen Hersteller aussticht.
War wohl n kluger Schachzug.
Btw Es heißt doch eigentlich elpida und nicht elpdia. 
Und hat zufällig jemand mal auf den speicherchips gelesen welcher genaue Typ das ist um zu wissen für wieviel gbps der gedacht ist?


----------



## Stiffmeister (19. November 2013)

vd29 schrieb:


> Wahnsinn wie powercolor hier alle anderen Hersteller aussticht.
> War wohl n kluger Schachzug.
> Btw Es heißt doch eigentlich elpida und nicht elpdia.
> Und hat zufällig jemand mal auf den speicherchips gelesen welcher genaue Typ das ist um zu wissen für wieviel gbps der gedacht ist?


 
 Ob das sooo klug war glaub ich nicht. Bestenfalls ist das positive Werbung für Powercolor.
 Ich glaube kaum, dass ATI die 2000er Chips zum gleichen Preis wie die von der 290er verkauft.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. November 2013)

Wie ist das denn bei MSI mit dem flashen? Verliert man da die Garantie?


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Ja , bei jedem Flash Verliert man die Garantie


Aber da Dual Bios kann man es immer wieder zurück setzen


----------



## Aer0 (19. November 2013)

bei allen verlierst du die garantie, im notfall kannste aber mit ner anderen gpu, oder z.b. auch igpu zurückflashen


----------



## Duvar (19. November 2013)

Warum fehlt hier plötzlich das Asus Bios in der Liste?^^
Video Bios Collection | techPowerUp
Bewahrt euer Asus Bios gut auf und guten Morgen zusammen.
Gratuliere allen die ihre Karten frei schalten konnten 
Bei denen bei denen es nicht geklappt hat... Kopf hoch und kein Trübsal blasen, eure Karten sind auch  und unmerklich langsamer als die X Version.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Das Asus Bios war daoch noch nie in der Liste oder ?

Also Ich habe es noch nie gefunden dort , habe gestern deshalb versucht meins Hochzulanden und die meinten : Ist schon in unserer Liste


----------



## Duvar (19. November 2013)

Im US Forum steht, ASUS könnte veranlasst haben könnte, dass es dort verschwindet und dass sie suchen warum man dort die shader frei schalten kann etc pp...


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Aber das ist ja,totaler Mumpitz, da reicht jedes Normale 290X Bios.....


----------



## Duvar (19. November 2013)

Ist ja auch egal, steht halt bei einem comment bei oc.net, eh unwichtig...
Wie laufen die Benches Männer? 
Wann habt ihr vor die Benchmarksektion mal zu beehren? 
Werdet dort vermisst


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Ich habe nen neuen Highcore Hingelegt  

Aber das war noch nicht alles 

Schau mal im OC Thread


----------



## Duvar (19. November 2013)

Jop gesehen, meinte jetzt nicht nur dich, hier haben doch schon genug Leute ne Karte, bist ja so ziemlich der einzige der da bencht^^
Der extreme Score hat sich gut verbessert, der andere so lala, die Karte hat auf jeden Fall das Potential Platz 1 zu knacken, nur da muss man schon über 1300MHz raus hauen.
Hab schon scores von 6600+ gesehen beim extreme Test, aber deine 5900+ sind schon sehr gut, der mit dem 6.6k+ score hat auch seine CPU natürlich höher betaktet.
Was hat Powercolor jetzt zgl BF4 gesagt, hast ja mit denen gesprochen, hättest das mal für die Com abklären können.
Ich hatte gestern einen link gepostet, dass nur Karten ab 13.11. Kaufdatum, eventuell ein Anrecht auf BF4 hätten (Aussage von AMD)
Hängt aber auch vom Boardpartner selber ab, es wurde gefragt, wie schaut es aus mit den early adoptern und die Anmtwort von AMD war, sry darauf haben sie keinen Einfluss gehabt, hing auch mit den Vertragsvereinbarungen mit Dice und Co ab... Bedeutet also, Leute die die 290X/290 ohne dem BF4 Bundle gekauft haben vor dem 13.11. haben auf keinen Fall einen Anrecht auf das Game.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Leute die Generell eine PowerColor gekauft haben , haben KEINE Chance BF4 zu bekommen , das ist die Aussage von PowerColor

Ich habe ja mit dem Support geschrieben und noch einige andere dinge erfahren


----------



## Matze211 (19. November 2013)

Kann man eigentlich prinzipiell sagen, dass die Sapphire 290 gelocked sind? Würde mich mal interessieren.
 Kann da eigentlich schon jemand was zu sagen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Matze211 schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich prinzipiell sagen, dass die Sapphire 290 gelocked sind? Würde mich mal interessieren.
> Kann da eigentlich schon jemand was zu sagen.



Überall steht es doch .... NUR Karten, der Firma TUL ....  Teils waren auch vereinzelt XFX Karten dabei...


----------



## Aer0 (19. November 2013)

speedy  teile mit uns was der support dir noch erzählt hat


----------



## Matze211 (19. November 2013)

Dann lohnt sich das Flashen auch nicht, bzw. das Probieren. Wollte das eigentlich morgen in Angriff nehmen, aber so...
Nur, wenn du sagst, dass das nur mit TUL-Karten geht, aber im selben Satz erwähnst, dass das auch mit ner XFX ging... HM... merkst du was?
Ich will dich eigentlich nicht angreifen, ganz im Gegenteil, find das super, was du da gemacht hast.
Aber wenn nur eine dabei ist, die nicht aus der Tul-Gruppe ist, dann heisst das für mich, dass es auch mit anderen Karten geht.


----------



## solofox (19. November 2013)

verdammt, ich konnte auch nicht widerstehen. habe eben eine powercolor bei vibuonline bestellt. wollte erst eine VTX3D kaufen, aber mal ehrlich: wenn die karte sowieso schon ~375EUR inkl. versand kostet, kann man auch fast gleich eine 290X kaufen.

die powercolor kostet nun 348EUR inkl. versand und ich bin mal gespannt


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Matze211 schrieb:


> Dann lohnt sich das Flashen auch nicht, bzw. das Probieren. Wollte das eigentlich morgen in Angriff nehmen, aber so...
> Nur, wenn du sagst, dass das nur mit TUL-Karten geht, aber im selben Satz erwähnst, dass das auch mit ner XFX ging... HM... merkst du was?
> Ich will dich eigentlich nicht angreifen, ganz im Gegenteil, find das super, was du da gemacht hast.
> Aber wenn nur eine dabei ist, die nicht aus der Tul-Gruppe ist, dann heisst das für mich, dass es auch mit anderen Karten geht.



Dann Probier es doch 

Weltweit was mir bekannt ist gab es nur Karten der Firma TUL !  Im Overclockers UK sind glaube Ich 2 XFX Karten ,also nicht erwähnenswert. 

Nirgendswo hat,einer eine MSI Asus oder Sapphire  Unlocked !  

Und wenn du dir die Liste anschaust sind dort nur Karten der Firma TUL Unlocked  der Rest ist Locked !

Deine Chance geht leider gegen 0  

Aber du hättest den Vorteil von Unlocked Vcore


----------



## hwk (19. November 2013)

Speedy hast du irgendwas am Startpost gemacht? Der hat bei mir plötzlich irgendwie keine bis sehr wenige Zeilenumbrüche, weder im Firefox noch IE, 
d.h. wenn ich das Fenster größer mache "verschiebt" sich der Text und dem sind wohl selbst 2560 Pixel nicht genug. 

Sieht dann ungefähr so aus:


----------



## vd29 (19. November 2013)

Speedy erzähl doch mal was du vom powercolor Support gehört hast.
Oder muss ich selber anrufen mit meiner xfx :*)


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Ja das Problem ist mir Bekannt ! 

Mein Ipad Air hat das Verursacht -.-*

Werde es heute Nachmittag Fixen ! 

Hier mal was vom Support , Ich gehe von dem Text klar davon aus das dass alles so gewollt war ! Und aufjedenfall Marketing mit im Spiel war !


----------



## vd29 (19. November 2013)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand probiert die 7950 zu unlocken 
Oder die 7850
Gibt ja sogar schon nen thread zum Titan unlocken zu einer 780ti

Absoluter Hammer was speedy.ins rollen gebracht hat.

Powercolor ist Grad im ranking Beliebtheit mächtig hochgeschossen.
Denke die haben die Chance gesehen massig abzusetzen mit ref Design.
Die customs werden aber leider sicher wieder nix.
Von daher alles richtig gemacht.

Sorry sollte in den laber thread


----------



## linuswue (19. November 2013)

Hi speedy, wo finde ich den bitte die Benchmarks von der 290 unlocked gegen die 290X von denen du sprichst?


----------



## Duvar (19. November 2013)

Auf jeden Fall solltet ihr die Wärmeleitpaste (billiger Rotz) austauschen gegen eine gute wie zB Gelid Extreme.
Werd das demnächst auch auf dem Customdesign durchführen, man spart echt an den falschen Ecken...


----------



## Matze211 (19. November 2013)

HM... Ich probiers trotzdem 
Ma gucken, vielleicht geht mit meiner ja doch...
Spass beiseite:
Schade, dass nur die Tul-Karten gehen. 
Ich freu mich trotzdem auf mein Kärtchen. Accelero Hybrid drauf und dann #GIB IHM#.


----------



## picknicker0 (19. November 2013)

2. Karte ist da , P-Color 290 OC, Asic=73% Speicher Elpdia, nach dem X flash auch hier alles vorhanden.  Rockn Roll  . Werde das CF später mal ein wenig testen.


----------



## Sternekoch (19. November 2013)

Hallo, ich hab mein VTX3D R9 290 bei Caseking gekauf sie war auch freischaltbar.

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VTX3D » VTX3D Radeon R9 290, X-Edition, 4096 MB DDR5, DP, HDMI, DVI

LG Sternekoch


----------



## flasha (19. November 2013)

Sternekoch schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab mein VTX3D R9 290 bei Caseking gekauf sie war auch freischaltbar.
> 
> Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VTX3D » VTX3D Radeon R9 290, X-Edition, 4096 MB DDR5, DP, HDMI, DVI
> 
> LG Sternekoch



Deshalb auch X-Edition


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. November 2013)

vd29 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand probiert die 7950 zu unlocken
> Oder die 7850
> Gibt ja sogar schon nen thread zum Titan unlocken zu einer 780ti
> 
> ...



 Was soll das bringen? Ich hätte eine 7950 mit Dual Bios, wenn du mir sagst was das bringt könnte ichs mal testen.

Gibts denn irgendne TUL Marke die Garantie auf Kühlerwechsel gibt? 

Ich hab keine Lust nen ACX II draufzuschnallen,  zu flashen und wenn was ist die ~400€ innen Sand gesetzt zu haben.


----------



## Rizoma (19. November 2013)

nein afik gibt es das nur MSI für AMD Karten und auch nur dann wenn der original kühler im RMA fall wieder montiert wird und der Fehler nicht auf den Umbau zurück zu führen ist.


----------



## PolsKa (19. November 2013)

Ja Powercolor. Müsste eigentlich dann auch bei den anderen ohne probleme gehen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Leute Ihr und eure Garantie..... Schickt Ihr da Karte echt mit dem anderen Kühler in eine RMA ???? 

Dann seid Ihr selber Schuld, jeder Normalo würde den Originalen Drauf machen und gut....

Nene....


----------



## PolsKa (19. November 2013)

Geht ja nicht um den Kühler,sondern um das Montieren. Es gibt Hersteller wo durch die demontage des eigenen Kühlers die Garantie verfällt wie zb XFX. Egal weswegen sie defekt ist. Und sowas sieht man locker,auch wenn kein Aufkleber auf den Schrauben ist.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=25248498&postcount=109

Sapphire erlaubt es nun auch. Gibbo ist der Shopbetreiber von overlockers.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. November 2013)

Ja das bekommen die trotzdem mit außer sie sind blind.

Aber mit Sapphire Karten klappt es doch nicht?


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ja das bekommen die trotzdem mit außer sie sind blind.



Und wieso stellst du dann die Frage nach der Garantie ? 

Das ist mir dann Schleierhaft... Sorry....


----------



## PolsKa (19. November 2013)

Weil manche es aus Kulanz halt erlauben  Speedy ist noch nicht richtig wach,hat in der Nacht zuviele Benchmarks gemacht 

Also wenn es Gibbo schon sagt,dann wird es Sapphire erlauben.War mir aber ehrlich gesagt auch neu.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. November 2013)

Kann ja sein, dass eine andere TUL Marke trotzdem Garantie gibt. Das weiß ich ja nicht.
Zu TUL gehören ja mehrere Markennamen.

Hast du denn schonmal eine in RMA gegeben bei der du den Kühle getauscht hast?


----------



## PolsKa (19. November 2013)

Meinst du mich?


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. November 2013)

Nope, nicht direkt. Primär meinte ich speedy, aber alle anderen die schonmal ne Karte nach nem Kühlertausch in RMA gegeben haben, können mit gerne sagen was passiert ist. Hab bis jetzt noch keinen gefunden.


----------



## PolsKa (19. November 2013)

Also wenn du ihn tauschen willst,würde ich den Hersteller vorher anschreiben. So bist du dann auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Doch Ich bin schon lange wach 

Aber mir wachsen immer die gleichen Fragen langsam aus den Ohren raus .....

Und Ich habe dann auch nicht lust jede Frage zum 30mal wieder zu beantworten...

Glaube das kann man mir auch nicht übel nehmen. 

Sorry


----------



## Hilzerak (19. November 2013)

Zugegebener Maßen habe ich jetzt nicht die kompletten 28 Seiten gelesen.
Aber nachdem ich auf meiner 290X das Asusbios geflashed hab, zeigt der GPU-Temperatur Sensor plötzlich 10° weniger an 
Hat das noch wer, oder kann mir hier einer den Grund sagen oO 

Vorher hatte ich unter Vollast 51 und jetzt 41 Grad (Wakü) ohne sonstige Änderungen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Was hattest du den vorher für ein Bios drauf ?

Jedes BIOS iat ja sozusagen anders, viele die eine normale 290 haben und mein PowerColor OC Bios drauf gemacht haben sagen auch das die Karte nun besser läuft.

Würde mir da keine gedanken machen sondern mich eher drüber freuen 

Kann auch sein das dass Asus Bios weniger  Core anlegt


----------



## Hilzerak (19. November 2013)

Habe eine XFX R9-290X.
Das mit den Core glaube ich nicht denn selbst wenn ich jetzt per GPUTweak auf 1,3 stelle bin ich gerade mal bei 43.

Aber nungut, mir solls recht sein 
Dann werde ich mal ein bisschen takten 
Wie weit kann man denn gefahrenlos die Core hochtreiben? Habe im OC-Thread schon werte von bis zu 1,368V gefunden.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Also 24/7 würde ich nich mehr wie 1,3V geben....


Zum Benchen hatte Ich schon über 1.4V aber ohne droop also echte 1.4V


----------



## PolsKa (19. November 2013)

Also wirklich gesund für den Dauerbetrieb würde ich 1,3V sagen. Mehr würde ich nie im Leben geben. Später hast du dann eh nur 0,05V für 100HZ mehr. Lohnt also nicht wirklich.


----------



## Rizoma (19. November 2013)

selbst 1,3 halte ich schon für viel bei den HD7950/70 wurde immer so gesagt max. 1,25 und das waren ebenfalls 28nm Chips allerdings wurden die nicht so heiß


----------



## Hilzerak (19. November 2013)

Reden wir hier gerade von wirklich anliegenden oder von eingestellten?
Sprich ich habe aktuell 1300mV eingestellt aber höchste anliegende war 1218mV.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. November 2013)

Sorry falls das schonmal gefragt wurde, aber:
Welche ist denn nun besser?
Eine Powercolor R9-290 oder eine VTX3D R9-290 X-Edition? Die VTX3D wäre ja speziell dafür, aber die Powercolor gehen ja scheinbar öfter?


----------



## DonRottweiler (19. November 2013)

Mir hat leider gerade MIX Computer meine Bestellung abgesagt:

Sehr geehrte/r Rottweiler,

leider müssen wir Ihnen mitteilen, dass wir Ihre Bestellung 270415932 vom 17.11.2013 noch nicht ausliefern können.


Artikel-Nr. Bezeichnung
----------------------------------------------------------
JEXO01 Pow 4GB D5 X R9 290 R
Zur Zeit ist die Lieferfrist für diesen Artikel in Klärung.








So ein Mist. Dabei habe ich gestern noch mit denen telefoniert. Jetzt hab ich mir nochmal zwei VTX3D bei Caseking bestellt. Mal sehn was daraus wird.


----------



## solofox (19. November 2013)

ich glaube die sind im prinzip beide gleich, nur dass die powercolor etwas günstiger ist.

Produktvergleich PowerColor Radeon R9 290 OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-MDH/OC), VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (VXR9 290 4GBD5-MDHX) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. November 2013)

Ah, ok hab den Powercolor Support mal angeschrieben mit meinem Premium Englisch  Mal sehen was sie zu Garantie nach flashen und Kühlerwechseln sagen.


----------



## vd29 (19. November 2013)

Bei welchen Hersteller sind denn Aufkleber auf den schrauben,außer xfx? Powercolor?


----------



## solofox (19. November 2013)

@*Pommesbunker*

BIOS flash werden sie bestimmt nicht tolerieren. kühler kann man ja evtl. vorsichtig wechseln, dass man hinterher nichts mehr vom anderen sieht. wobei das auch nichts bringt, da man ja die wärmeleitpaste austauscht.


----------



## PolsKa (19. November 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ah, ok hab den Powercolor Support mal angeschrieben mit meinem Premium Englisch  Mal sehen was sie zu Garantie nach flashen und Kühlerwechseln sagen.


 

du hast jetzt nicht wirklich wegen dem flashen nachgefragt oder? ... Dann kriegst du nun eh keine Garantie mehr,egal was du machst. Hoffe du hast einen fake namen benutzt,sonst dumm gelaufen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

There are few successful reports came
as well as posted reviews on site
AMD R9-290 Shader Unlock - YouTube
AMD 290 transform to 290x

“May I remind self tuning voids the warranty!”

best regards,
JASE LIN




da hast du deine PowerColor Antwort


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. November 2013)

Hmm. Mir ist das Risiko eigl fast immernoch zu hoch.

@Polska Sowas wird eh über den MF Account meiner Mutter gekauft.


----------



## Rizoma (19. November 2013)

wenn es kein Risiko bei der Sache gäbe würden hier gefühlte 30% der User mit einer geflashten 290 rum laufen


----------



## beren2707 (19. November 2013)

Ein Risiko ist es eigtl. nicht (wenn man eh den Kühler wechselt, die Garantie ist so oder so dahin), Dual-BIOS sei Dank. Ich will bloß kein Geld für den kleinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil von der 7970 zur 290(X) ausgeben. Hätte ich keine 7970, dann hätte ich bereits zwei Tage nach Threaderöffnung eine 290 von Powercolor mit ACX III im Rechner gehabt und geflasht hätte ich sie auch zu 100%.


----------



## Rizoma (19. November 2013)

Ich muss demnächst mal ein paar Bildchen von meiner 7950@ACX III machen und sie unter das Volk bringen da sie keinen Vlock hat sollte sie ihre Abnehmer finden


----------



## beren2707 (19. November 2013)

Ach, daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht... Du bringst mich auf Ideen, das ist nicht gut.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. November 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ein Risiko ist es eigtl. nicht (wenn man eh den Kühler wechselt, die Garantie ist so oder so dahin), Dual-BIOS sei Dank. Ich will bloß kein Geld für den kleinen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil von der 7970 zur 290(X) ausgeben. Hätte ich keine 7970, dann hätte ich bereits zwei Tage nach Threaderöffnung eine 290 von Powercolor mit ACX III im Rechner gehabt und geflasht hätte ich sie auch zu 100%.


 
Was würdest du denn machen wenn deine 7970  oder eine 290 den Geist aufgibt?

@Bei meiner bin ich mir nicht sicher :/

Kommen denn vielleicht auch mal Benchmarks von so einer geunlockten 290? Dann wüsste man auch ob sie die volle Leistung einer 290X hat.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Was würdest du denn machen wenn deine 7970  oder eine 290 den Geist aufgibt?
> 
> @Bei meiner bin ich mir nicht sicher :/
> 
> Kommen denn vielleicht auch mal Benchmarks von so einer geunlockten 290? Dann wüsste man auch ob sie die volle Leistung einer 290X hat.


 

Leute eay....  es sind doch überall Benchmarks im Umlauf , einfach auch mal die Sufu benutzen.... oder in dem Overcklocking Thread schauen oder  auf der Main von PCGH..... 

Man kann doch nicht immer alles 30 mal durchkauen..... bisschen eigenarbeit sollte doch wohl drin sein 


*Hier:*Klick


----------



## beren2707 (19. November 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Was würdest du denn machen wenn deine 7970  oder eine 290 den Geist aufgibt?


Lehrgeld zahlen und eine neue Karte kaufen? 
Da ich aber i.d.R. weiß, was ich mache und bislang jede meiner Karten mit Kühlerwechsel noch lebt (aktuell ältestes in Betrieb befindliches Modell: X800XT mit Arctic S2 + Turbo Module ), würde ich das Risiko aktuell blind eingehen. Gegen einen vorzeitigen Defekt kann man i.d.R. nichts machen, ich blieb bislang glücklicherweise davon verschont.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. November 2013)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Lehrgeld zahlen und eine neue Karte kaufen?
> Da ich aber i.d.R. weiß, was ich mache und bislang jede meiner Karten mit Kühlerwechsel noch lebt (aktuell ältestes in Betrieb befindliches Modell: X800XT mit Arctic S2 + Turbo Module ), würde ich das Risiko aktuell blind eingehen. Gegen einen vorzeitigen Defekt kann man i.d.R. nichts machen, ich blieb bislang glücklicherweise davon verschont.



Hmm. Dann muss ich mal ausloten was bei meiner geht. Dann kann ich ja mal schauen was die bringt.


----------



## PolsKa (19. November 2013)

Also das pcb ist ja eh 1:1 von der 290x Karte. Wenn du die Karte unlockt hast,dann hast du einen 290x Chip. Also vom prinzip ist es eine 290X Karte. Bis auf evt weniger Cudas/DP was manche behaupten. Da kann nix kaputt gehen. Mit dem Flashen schaltest du nur die Shaders auf dem Chip frei,vorhanden sind sie ja schon.


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. November 2013)

Nein, ich meine wenn sie einfach mal kaputt geht, nicht jetzt direkt wegen flashen. Mal schauen, nach Weihnachten bin ich schon nah dran vom Geld her.


----------



## Matze211 (19. November 2013)

Trotzdem probieren. Wenn sie kaputt ist und das nicht auf das flashen zurückzuführen ist, dann auf jeden Fall zurückschicken. Mehr als sie dir zu deinen Lasten wieder zu schicken kann eigentlich nicht passieren.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Die Chance im Dezember oder Januar noch Unlockbare Karten gibt ist eh denke ich mal ausgeschlossen


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. November 2013)

Das hab ich mir fast gedacht.


Naja, wenn ihr jetzt alle ne 290 und ACX III kauft seid ihr ja auch nicht mehr weit von ner 290x weg. 
Das wäre dann eher die Zeit zu der ich das Geld hätte, und ich kauf mir lieber ne 290x custom. Möglichst von MSI.


----------



## Rizoma (19. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Die Chance im Dezember oder Januar noch Unlockbare Karten gibt ist eh denke ich mal ausgeschlossen



Sehe ich auch so ich würde auch sagen das alle Custom Karten die demnächst kommen auch schon nicht mehr unlockbar sind.



Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir fast gedacht.
> 
> 
> Naja, wenn ihr jetzt alle ne 290 und ACX III kauft seid ihr ja auch nicht mehr weit von ner 290x weg.
> Das wäre dann eher die Zeit zu der ich das Geld hätte, und ich kauf mir lieber ne 290x custom. Möglichst von MSI.



naja das die 290x gerade so im Preis fallen liegt mit Sicherheit an den unlockbaren 290´er die Saphire 290x ist alleine heute um 55€ gefallen so langsam bekommen natürlich auch die Onlineshops mit was abgeht


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Das hab ich mir fast gedacht.
> 
> Naja, wenn ihr jetzt alle ne 290 und ACX III kauft seid ihr ja auch nicht mehr weit von ner 290x weg.
> Das wäre dann eher die Zeit zu der ich das Geld hätte, und ich kauf mir lieber ne 290x custom. Möglichst von MSI.




Die meisten hier haben nun eh eine 290X zzgl OC


----------



## beren2707 (19. November 2013)

Und i.d.R noch einen besseren Kühler (mit ACX III oder MK-26) als jede kommende Customkarte. Einziges Manko ist die Garantie, aber irgendwas muss man eben opfern, wenn man das Beste fürs Geld möchte.


----------



## PolsKa (19. November 2013)

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus,ist es nun eine vollwertige 290x? Gab da ja im luxx eine diskussion,wurde mir da aber alles bisschen zu doof und habe es nicht mehr verfolgt.


----------



## Rizoma (19. November 2013)

JA es ist eine vollwertige 290x zu erkennen an der Nummer die am Chip dran ist 215-0852000 = 290x


----------



## Matze211 (19. November 2013)

Ich denke, dass so ziemlich jeder Hersteller kulant ist und die gegebenenfalls tauschen würde, wenn man den alten Kühler wieder draufschnallt. Ausser XFX vielleicht... Waren die nicht mal Nvidia-Premium-Boardpartner...?
Sry, aber das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> JA es ist eine vollwertige 290x zu erkennen an der Nummer die am Chip dran ist 215-0852000 = 290x


 

Das wollen die aber alle irgendwie nicht glauben  

Weiß nich wie oft man das noch sagen soll ..... selbst PCGH sagt doch das es vollwertige Chips sind und nur per BIOS deraktiviert worden sind


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Die meisten hier haben nun eh eine 290X zzgl OC



Ja, aber wenn ich mir im ~Februar ne Msi 290x kaufe und nen ACX III draufschnalle zahle ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht so viel mehr. 

Und falls sie euch doch kaputt gehen und ausgetauscht werden bekommt ihr dann ja auch eine Unlockbare wahrscheinlich,


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Pommesbunker schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn ich mir im ~Februar ne Msi 290x kaufe und nen ACX III draufschnalle zahle ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht so viel mehr.
> 
> Und falls sie euch doch kaputt gehen und ausgetauscht werden bekommt ihr dann ja auch eine Unlockbare wahrscheinlich,


 


Sorry aber du widersprichst dir selber !   Oben hast du noch geschrieben das es dir zu gewagt ist auf eine 290er einen ACIII zu machen ..... und jetzt kommst du mir mit ner 290X und nem AC III 

Und selbst wenn eine Unlockbare ist , die ist nur 1-2 FPS langsamer also wayne....

Außerdem verstehe Ich nicht warum alle Welt immer sagt das was kaputt geht ? 




Matze211 schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass so ziemlich jeder Hersteller kulant ist und die gegebenenfalls tauschen würde, wenn man den alten Kühler wieder draufschnallt. Ausser XFX vielleicht... Waren die nicht mal Nvidia-Premium-Boardpartner...?
> Sry, aber das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.


 
*
Und auf meine Freuen die sich ganz Besonders ... Die kommt dann wieder zurück mit nem Zettel wo drauf Steht: "FU** YOU" und in Schleife EIngepackt das kaputte ding  XD*


----------



## Norisk699 (19. November 2013)

Interessant wird es werden, ab wann die Powercolor R9 290 NICHT MEHR UNLOCKBAR sind.
Also ab wann "die guten" ausverkauft sind.

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, ab wann hier im Thread viele schreiben dass er eine Powercolor erwischt haben (aus einer späteren Produktionswoche?) die nicht mehr unlockbar ist...

Bis jetzt sieht es ja aus als wenn die meisten (oder mindestens jede zweite?) Powercolor eigentlich eine echte R9 290x ist und nur mit Bios gezügelt wurde...


----------



## solofox (19. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Das wollen die aber alle irgendwie nicht glauben
> 
> Weiß nich wie oft man das noch sagen soll ..... selbst PCGH sagt doch das es vollwertige Chips sind und nur per BIOS deraktiviert worden sind


 

naja, bleibt die frage, OB es vollwertige R9 290X chips sind, ODER ob die wirklich nicht das niveau eines R9 290X chips halten konnten und daher als 290er auf den markt kamen.

diese frage wird auch nur powercolor selbst beantworten können. alles andere ist reine spekulation. die 290er karten mögen als 290X laufen, aber ob sie dauerhaft fehlerfrei bei allen usern laufen, bleibt eine weitere frage.


----------



## Haldi (19. November 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> JA es ist eine vollwertige 290x zu erkennen an der Nummer die am Chip dran ist 215-0852000 = 290x


 
Und wie sieht es mit dem PCB aus? Da gibt es ja 2 verschiedene Varianten.
Kann man die nun zuordnen?


----------



## Rizoma (19. November 2013)

solofox schrieb:


> naja, bleibt die frage, OB es vollwertige R9 290X chips sind, ODER ob die wirklich nicht das niveau eines R9 290X chips halten konnten und daher als 290er auf den markt kamen.
> 
> diese frage wird auch nur powercolor selbst beantworten können. alles andere ist reine spekulation. die 290er karten mögen als 290X laufen, aber ob sie dauerhaft fehlerfrei bei allen usern laufen, bleibt eine weitere frage.



Bestelle dir ne 290x und eine von den 290´er wo bekannt ist das nix Freischaltbar ist zB. von Saphire ich wette mit dir wenn du die Kühler abschraubst steht an der 290x 215-0852000 und an der 290 von Saphire 215-0852020

beide PCB´s von 290 und 290x sind identisch


----------



## Duvar (19. November 2013)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Interessant wird es werden, ab wann die Powercolor R9 290 NICHT MEHR UNLOCKBAR sind.
> Also ab wann "die guten" ausverkauft sind.
> 
> Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, ab wann hier im Thread viele schreiben dass er eine Powercolor erwischt haben (aus einer späteren Produktionswoche?) die nicht mehr unlockbar ist...
> ...


 


Ich hoffe nur, dass die Händler dann keine RMA Welle erhalten, obwohl die non X Version nicht nennenswert langsamer ist auf selbem Takt...
Mich verwundert es außerordentlich wie tatsächlich viele mit der Hoffnung eine X Version zu zaubern die Karten wie verrückt gekauft haben, nur mit dieser Hoffnung
und wenn es nicht klappt sind wohl manche am Boden zerstört obwohl die Karte verdammt nochmal nicht nennenswert langsamer ist als eine tatsächliche X Version.
Ob man bei Taktraten bei beiden Karten von 1000/1250MHz nun 50 FPS und bei dem anderen 51,6 FPS hat ist doch total Rille Leute


----------



## Rizoma (19. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass die Händler dann keine RMA Welle erhalten, obwohl die non X Version nicht nennenswert langsamer ist auf selbem Takt...
> Mich verwundert es außerordentlich wie tatsächlich viele mit der Hoffnung eine X Version zu zaubern die Karten wie verrückt gekauft haben, nur mit dieser Hoffnung
> und wenn es nicht klappt sind wohl manche am Boden zerstört obwohl die Karte verdammt nochmal nicht nennenswert langsamer ist als eine tatsächliche X Version.
> Ob man bei Taktraten bei beiden Karten 1000/1250MHz nun 50 FPS und bei dem anderen 51,6 FPS hat ist doch total Rille Leute



wer die Karte Freischalten will und was anderes als Karten von TUL kauft ist selber schuld


----------



## PolsKa (19. November 2013)

ja schon klar,habe das ja auch gepostet mit dem Chip  aber jmd hatte in anderen Benches weniger punkte als eine richtige 290x


----------



## solofox (19. November 2013)

das ist mir klar.

darauf wollte ich aber nicht hinaus.

es ist nicht von powercolor oder AMD bestätigt, dass die 2000er chips auf den 290er karten wirklich auch das niveau einer 290X halten können. vielleicht wurden sie ganz einfach DARUM als 290er verkauft und nicht als 290X.


----------



## Duvar (19. November 2013)

Ich kann es schon verstehen, versuche ja auch überall zu sparen, aber diese Geizmentalität muss doch auch mal irgendwo seine Grenze haben 
Ist aber eine gute Sache, AMDs Verkaufszahlen können ruhig bissl steigen...
Stärkere Konkurrenz ist gut für den Endkunden 
Kauft ihr Landratten kauft Arrrrr, Kapitän Rotbart hat gesprochen


----------



## Rizoma (19. November 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> ja schon klar,habe das ja auch gepostet mit dem Chip  aber jmd hatte in anderen Benches weniger punkte als eine richtige 290x


jeder Chip ist ein Unikat daher kommen auch kleine Punkt Differenzen. und dazu kommt das niemand auch nur ansatzweise zu 100% die gleiche PC Konfiguration hat was wiederum Differenzen ergibt 



solofox schrieb:


> das ist mir klar.
> 
> darauf wollte ich aber nicht hinaus.
> 
> es ist nicht von powercolor oder AMD bestätigt, dass die 2000er chips auf den 290er karten wirklich auch das niveau einer 290X halten können. vielleicht wurden sie ganz einfach DARUM als 290er verkauft und nicht als 290X.



Du wirst weder von AMD noch von TUL eine Bestätigung hören weil sie damit ihren Umsatz Ruinieren. Wozu gibt es 2 Chip Nummern wenn wie du sagst eine beides sein könnte ? Und wenn eine Nummer beides sein könnte wie will AMD in der Produktion sicherstellen das nicht ausversehen der Falsche Chip verlötet wird ?


----------



## Nowater (19. November 2013)

Juchuuuuu...

Powercolor R9 -290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked

ALB Computer is teurer im Preis, deswegen hat der noch nen paar Alte...


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Also langsam Zweifel Ich an den Versand von manchen Leuten 

Wozu gibt es den die Serien Nummer ?

Wollt Ihr nun auch PCGH Anzweifeln mit Ihren Aussagen ?

Und jeder der meinen Post gelesen hätte mit PowerColor wüsste was los ist. 

Und nein es gibt keine 2 PCB Version alles Identisch 


Ich kann da Rizoma nur zustimmen.



Desweitern wird niemand gezwungen seine Karte zu Flashen , wer mit der Leistung seiner 290 nicht zufrieden ist hätte sich vorher das überlegen müssen 



UPDATE der Liste 


*Mehr Unlocked Karten als Locked Karten !*


----------



## Rizoma (19. November 2013)

Die Chips werden aus dem Wafer geschnitten und dann zur Teststation gebracht dort werden sie getestet und Sortiert nach Voll Funktionstüchtig (R9 209x)=  215-0852000 , Teildefekt (R9 290) = 215-0852020 und Abfall = Mülleimer dann gehen die Dinger in ein Lager wo sie je nach bedarf raus geholt und verarbeitet werden. Sollte wie in Kalenderwoche 37 aufgetreten ein Engpass bei den 290 Chips entstehen werden wenn genügend 290X Chips auf Lager sind diese für die 290 verwendet. Solle dabei AMD extremen Zeit Duck haben wie es vor den Launch von 2 Karten in Kurzer zeit schon mal vor kommen kann wird eben der Chip übers BIOS beschnitten hat AMD genug zeit wie es im Späteren verlauf normal ist wird der Chip per Lasercut beschnitten und zu 215-0852020 umgelabelt (warum das?  ganz einfach weil nen Lasercut auch von AMD nicht rückgängig gemacht werden kann)


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Sorry aber du widersprichst dir selber !   Oben hast du noch geschrieben das es dir zu gewagt ist auf eine 290er einen ACIII zu machen ..... und jetzt kommst du mir mit ner 290X und nem AC III
> 
> Und selbst wenn eine Unlockbare ist , die ist nur 1-2 FPS langsamer also wayne....
> 
> ...



Les mal, da steht MSI


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Die Chips werden aus dem Wafer geschnitten und dann zur Teststation gebracht dort werden sie getestet und Sortiert nach Voll Funktionstüchtig (R9 209x)=  215-0852000 , Teildefekt (R9 290) = 215-0852020 und Abfall = Mülleimer dann gehen die Dinger in ein Lager wo sie je nach bedarf raus geholt und verarbeitet werden. Sollte wie in Kalenderwoche 37 aufgetreten ein Engpass bei den 290 Chips entstehen werden wenn genügend 290X Chips auf Lager sind diese für die 290 verwendet. Solle dabei AMD extremen Zeit Duck haben wie es vor den Launch von 2 Karten in Kurzer zeit schon mal vor kommen kann wird eben der Chip übers BIOS beschnitten hat AMD genug zeit wie es im Späteren verlauf normal ist wird der Chip per Lasercut beschnitten und zu 215-0852020 umgelabelt (warum das?  ganz einfach weil nen Lasercut auch von AMD nicht rückgängig gemacht werden kann)


 
Diese Antwort ist TOP ! 
Aber auch mit dieser Antwort werden die alle nicht zufrieden sein und wieder nach nem Bench einer Unlocked  290er Fragen 



@pommersbunker : vllt erstmal selber deinen Post lesen    "* ~Februar ne Msi 290x kaufe und nen ACX III draufschnalle *"





*Desweitern würde Ich euch BITTEN   hier beim Thema zubleiben... letzten 5-7 Seiten was Ich da gelesen habe  gehts nur um  "Soll Ich Flashen oder Soll Ich nicht Flashen ....... "  das muss man sich schon selber Fragen und muss nicht ausdiskutiert werden. 
Und auch schon mehrfach gesagt :

2 Biose (kaum Riskio)
Garantie so oder so futsch
es sind und bleiben VOLLWERTIGE 290X

Für neue User wird das einfach zu unübersichtlich und dann kommen wieder immer die selben Fragen

Muss hier am Tag mittlerweile ein duzend Mails beantworten und hier im Forum überall Speedy Speedy Speedy...

Das soll jetzt auch nicht "pissig" rüberkommen aber es ist einfach zu unübersichtlich und wer es sich nicht zutraut soll es bitte auch ganz lassen *​


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. November 2013)

Ja was soll dass mit Garantie zu tun haben? MSI ist doch kulant und erlaubt Kühlerwechsel, wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## sepei (19. November 2013)

Speedy1612 warum hast du eigentlich eine Powercolor gekauft und kein anderes Modell denn hättest du eine andere gehabt würde wahrscheinlich nicht mal bekannt sein das das funktioniert?


----------



## Pommesbunker (19. November 2013)

Das hat doch jemand in nem Englischen Forum entdeckt wenn ich das richtig verstehe.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

*Wäre noch immer schön wenn man beim Thema bleibt für alles andere ist der Laber Thread da !

Wenn es jetzt nicht klappt werde Ich leider einen MOD zum bereinigen holen müssen.*


----------



## sepei (19. November 2013)

Nein warum ausgerechnet Powercolor? Wäre meine letzte Wahl


----------



## Rizoma (19. November 2013)

sepei schrieb:


> Speedy1612 warum hast du eigentlich eine Powercolor gekauft und kein anderes Modell denn hättest du eine andere gehabt würde wahrscheinlich nicht mal bekannt sein das das funktioniert?


Speedy war nicht der Entdecker durch Speedy wurde es nur groß bekannt


----------



## MaxRink (19. November 2013)

Ich werds gleich mal mit meiner Sappire versuchen. Das Asus290 und das Asus290X müssten die besten sein.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Ich werds gleich mal mit meiner Sappire versuchen. Das Asus290 und das Asus290X müssten die besten sein.




Für die Stabilität und OC wurde mir mehrfach geschrieben das mein Originales PowerColor BIOS sehr gut sein soll  ( laut Aussagen von Usern)

Jedoch beim 290er Asus BIOS hast du offene Vcore

mit dem PowerColor "nur" 100mv mehr im Afterburner


----------



## MaxRink (19. November 2013)

Dache PC hat VLock? Sry, bin grad nur mobil on und kann nich alle Posts durchgehen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Dache PC hat VLock? Sry, bin grad nur mobil on und kann nich alle Posts durchgehen.



mit dem neuen Afterburner BETA 17   kann man +100mv zur GPU dazu geben   (außer bei Asus BIOSen)  dafür musst du den GPU Tweak nehmen


----------



## MaxRink (19. November 2013)

Dachte das Asus wäre das ohne VLock. Mpsste dann das POWERCOLOR.ROM aus deinem zip sein.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Ja steht in meinem Post ja auch 

Jedoch meinte Ich nur das viele mir gesagt haben das Powercolor sei Stabiler und OC Tauglicher und per Afterburner geht noch zusätzlich 100mv mehr Vcore....   


Wenn deine aber Unlockbar ist dann ist das Asus.ROM das beste


----------



## Rene85 (19. November 2013)

Rene85 / Sapphire R9-290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Locked

hatte ich schon auf seite 2 Post #1 ...

Danke bitte nachtragen


----------



## MaxRink (19. November 2013)

MaxRink/ Sapphire R9-290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Locked (Blackscreen mit allen 290X-BIOSES)
Und bei meiner Sapphire ist es im Afterburner ausgegraut.


----------



## tayik (19. November 2013)

Meine zweite XFX R9 290 kam heute und siehe da die Shader sind freischaltbar. Wie kann ich im Crossfire den Memory der zweiten Karte auslesen?

Interessant ist bei meiner ersten XFX R9 290 die locked war steht auf der Verpackung Ver P.0, bei der zweiten Ver 1.1. Was auf dem Rahmen der GPU steht kann ich erst sagen wenn auch der Umbau auf Wasser erfolgt ist.

Habe trotzdem hier auch das PowerColor ROM ohne X drauf, damit beide Karten gleich sind...


----------



## Knuffiboer (19. November 2013)

Mhm, interessant. Naja, mal schauen. Was mir aufgefallen ist, die Verkäufe der Powercolor bei MF gehen zurück. Standen wir heute morgen noch bei über 130 liegen wir jetzt bei über 110 0.o Naja, ich werde morgen abwarten, hoffentlich wird die ASUS endlich mal lieferbar.


----------



## sepei (19. November 2013)

Kann man das von außen erkennen? @tayik


----------



## zoidberg80 (19. November 2013)

@Speedy: Lässt sich jetzt eigentlich das Ueber-Bios ebenfalls flashen? Ist das höher getaktet oder lediglich von den Settings angepasst das der Lüfter höher dreht, so dass der Takt länger gehalten wird?


----------



## tayik (19. November 2013)

@sepei Ja steht außen auf der Verpackung, weiß allerdings nicht ob dies ein Hinweis auf die Unlock'barkeit ist.


----------



## sepei (19. November 2013)

Ja hab mir nun 2 Powercolor und 2 XFX bestellt wobei de XFX morgen eintreffen sollten und die Powercolor noch nichteinmal beim Händler angekommen sind.
Bei den Powercolor kann ja auch sein das es eine neue Charge mit den Richtigen Chips sind und dann nichtmehr unlockbar sind wobei auch die XFX unlockbar sein könnten.
Weiß nicht ob ich die XFX morgen annehmen sollte.
Was steht den genau auf der Verpackung? bzw wo steht das ein Foto wäre hilfreich
Danke


----------



## vd29 (19. November 2013)

Meine xfx ist auch Version 1.1 aber locked
Also wohl.leider kein indiz


----------



## Matze211 (19. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ich kann es schon verstehen, versuche ja auch überall zu sparen, aber diese Geizmentalität muss doch auch mal irgendwo seine Grenze haben
> Ist aber eine gute Sache, AMDs Verkaufszahlen können ruhig bissl steigen...
> Stärkere Konkurrenz ist gut für den Endkunden
> Kauft ihr Landratten kauft Arrrrr, Kapitän Rotbart hat gesprochen



Ähhh??? Rotbart, ich dachte der is Weiß???



MaxRink schrieb:


> Ich werds gleich mal mit meiner Sappire versuchen. Das Asus290 und das Asus290X müssten die besten sein.


 
Hab ich schon gefragt, mit Sapphire geht es definitiv nicht.


----------



## tayik (19. November 2013)

Anbei ein Bild der Verpackungen


----------



## Rene85 (19. November 2013)

ich hab die Möglichkeit eine VTX3d oder eine Powercolor 290 zubekommen , welche sollte ich nehmen ? was meint ihr ? VTX3d ist ja auch Powercolor also TUL corparation.

beide Karten sind "alte" Lagerbestände.


----------



## Rizoma (19. November 2013)

Rene85 schrieb:


> ich hab die Möglichkeit eine VTX3d oder eine Powercolor 290 zubekommen , welche sollte ich nehmen ? was meint ihr ? VTX3d ist ja auch Powercolor also TUL corparation. beide Karten sind alte Lagerbestände.



die billigere ^^



tayik schrieb:


> Anbei ein Bild der Verpackungen



Die Aufkleber hinten auf den Karten wären evtl. interessanter


----------



## Matze211 (19. November 2013)

Die Powercolor natürlich.


----------



## vd29 (19. November 2013)

Würde die vtx nehmen,weil von den powercolor schon so viele weg sind.
Aber ernsthaft Leute. So was ist doch pures glück.
Entweder es geht oder eben nicht.
Meine geht ja auch nicht aber mit acx ist alles Top. 
Retournieren ist nicht fair. Man bekommt ja das was man bezahlt hat.


----------



## Aer0 (19. November 2013)

sepei, ich krieg bald auch eine powercolor der neuen charge, bin auf deine ergebnisse gespannt.


----------



## Rizoma (19. November 2013)

vd29 schrieb:


> Würde die vtx nehmen,weil von den powercolor schon so viele weg sind.
> Aber ernsthaft Leute. So was ist doch pures glück.
> Entweder es geht oder eben nicht.
> Meine geht ja auch nicht aber mit acx ist alles Top.
> Retournieren ist nicht fair. Man bekommt ja das was man bezahlt hat.



bis jetzt gab es nur eine einzige PC die nicht freigeschaltet werden konnte das hat nix mehr mit Glück zu tun sondern eher mit sehr viel Pech wenn es nicht klappt da die Warscheinlichkeit eine gute PC zu bekommen wesentlich höher ist


----------



## Rene85 (19. November 2013)

ich habe die von Caseking genommen VTX3d und diese ist ja schon länger Lagernd  Powercolor und VTX3d gehören zusammen... welchen nun  ? kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## Norisk699 (19. November 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> bis jetzt gab es nur eine einzige PC die nicht freigeschaltet werden konnte das hat nix mehr mit Glück zu tun sondern eher mit sehr viel Pech wenn es nicht klappt da die Warscheinlichkeit eine gute PC zu bekommen wesentlich höher ist


 
Tja, Tor 1 oder Tor 2...  Gambling... nimm Powercolor, versuche das flashen. Wenn es klappt hast du gewonnen 

Wenn nicht... naja... deine Garantie ist dann streng genommen erloschen und somit auch dein Widerrufsrecht... Also wenn du unbedingt das "X" haben willst die andere auch probieren und hoffen... wenn nicht hast du eben zwei nicht umtauschbare non-X rumliegen... naja...es gibt schlimmeres... 

Notfalls mit 20-40 € Verlust weiterverkaufen...


EDIT:  James Bonds Röntgenbrille würde jetzt echt gut helfen... 


Ich persönlich hab auch zwei Bestellungen grad unterwegs zu mir. Ich mach die erste auf und probier es. Wenn es klappt mach ich die zweite aber trotzdem auf und probier`s auch mit der. Und wenn es zweimal nicht klappt... kann man nix machen. Dann gibts eben ein vorzeitiges Crossfire-Weihnachtsgeschenk für mich... Oder ich verkaufe eine hier im Marktplatz...
Mir kommts jetzt aber weniger auf`s Geld an als vielmehr auf das dass ich auch so eine freischaltbare haben und flashen will. 
Ob ich jetzt wenns dumm läuft 30-40 € verliere weil ich eine gebraucht weiterverkaufen muss... WAYNE...
Hier gehts ganz klar nicht ums Geld sondern ums Prinzip 



Achja, hat jetzt eigentlich hier schon mal jemand den ÜBER-MODUS auf eine dieser Karten geflasht?
Klappt das? Würde mich nämlich reizen... so schön eine normale R9 290 auf X flashen und dann mit Accelero Xtreme III und ÜBER-MODUS... hätte was...


----------



## vd29 (19. November 2013)

Rizoma
Es melden sich logisch fast nur die wo es geklappt hat. 
Finde die Option ja gut aber der Zugewinn ist so gering.
Die Händler freuen sich nicht wenn einer 12 Karten bestellt, alle flasht und 11 zurückschickt.
Es sollte alles im Rahmen bleiben.


----------



## Rizoma (19. November 2013)

Rene85 schrieb:


> ich habe die von Caseking genommen VTX3d und diese ist ja schon länger Lagernd  Powercolor und VTX3d gehören zusammen... welchen nun  ? kann mich nicht entscheiden


ja nimm die billigere von beiden



vd29 schrieb:


> Rizoma
> Es melden sich logisch fast nur die wo es geklappt hat.
> Finde die Option ja gut aber der Zugewinn ist so gering.
> Die Händler freuen sich nicht wenn einer 12 Karten bestellt, alle flasht und 11 zurückschickt.
> Es sollte alles im Rahmen bleiben.



wenn du mal in den Start Post schaust siehst du das sich nicht nur die melden wo es geklappt hat das hält sich die wage.


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Das Über Bios ist doch drauf.... Heißt nix anderes wie mehr TDP und höhere C* bis zum Runtertakten und höhere Lüfter alle Unlocked Karten haben den Über Modus an. Der Quiet Modus läuft im Schnitt auch nur mit ~850mhz (laut reviews)

Zu den Unlocken , es wird bestimmt noch viele geben die es geschafft haben aber hier nicht angemeldet sind. 

Aber man sieht eine klare Tendenz dazu das mehr Unlocked sind.

Bei Ultravote bin Ich mir ehrlich auch nich sicher ob er das falsche Bios geflasht hat. (Die einzigste nicht unlocked PowerColor)


----------



## zoidberg80 (19. November 2013)

Danke für die Antwort Speedy. Dachte bei der regulären X sind es 2 unterschiedliche Bios Versionen. Eins mit weniger Lüfterdrehzahl und geringerem Takt und eins mit mehr Takt und höherer Lüfterdrehzahl.

Wenn ich nun also bei mir die Lüfterdrehzahl erhöhe (oder eben einen Custom Kühler verbaue) bin ich quasi im Über Mode?

Unf den Quiet Modus würde ich erhalten wenn ich den Lüfter drossel? Oder ist das nicht machbar?

Edit: alles klar, habe es verstanden. Danke dafür


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

zoidberg80 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort Speedy. Dachte bei der regulären X sind es 2 unterschiedliche Bios Versionen. Eins mit weniger Lüfterdrehzahl und geringerem Takt und eins mit mehr Takt und höherer Lüfterdrehzahl.


Genau. Quiet. ~850mhz   40-45% Lüfter (laut Reviews)            
          Über.     1000mhz   Mehr Fan Speed   

  Was Ich aus den UK Forum weiß, ist das Asus Über BIOS für 480W ausgelegt ist.   

Also 290 Unlocken und Ihr habt den Über Modus !  Eine gute Kühlung vorausgesetzt !


----------



## Nowater (19. November 2013)

Ich muss es einfach sagen.....Boaaaah ey fuk, das ist ja schweinelaut bei 50% und ab 70% rennen meine Katzen und Hunde  davon...gleich ma Arctic bestellt...


----------



## Speedy1612 (19. November 2013)

Nowater schrieb:


> Ich muss es einfach sagen.....Boaaaah ey fuk, das ist ja schweinelaut bei 50% und ab 70% rennen meine Katzen und Hunde  davon...gleich ma Arctic bestellt...




Ich hoffe du hast dir auch in dem Zuge gleich noch zusätzliche VRam Kühler bestellt den beim Accellero fehlen welche , Duvar hat es schon mehrfach erwähnt gehabt.

Aber nicht das beim zusammen bauen die große Überraschung kommt


----------



## Rizoma (19. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast dir auch in dem Zuge gleich noch zusätzliche VRam Kühler bestellt den beim Accellero fehlen welche , Duvar hat es schon mehrfach erwähnt gehabt.
> 
> Aber nicht das beim zusammen bauen die große Überraschung kommt



Ich könnte wetten die Antwort ist nein


----------



## Nowater (20. November 2013)

Neeee, keine bestellt...hier liegen nen nen paar Dutzend aus Alu und 24 Kupfer rum


----------



## Speedy1612 (20. November 2013)

Nowater schrieb:


> Neeee, keine bestellt...hier liegen nen nen paar Dutzend aus Alu und 24 Kupfer rum



Der Mann ist gewappnet   ich wollte dich nur drauf Hinweisen 

Gute Nacht Männers !


----------



## Smurfigo (20. November 2013)

Kurze Frage zum Kühlerwechsel, was für nen Schraubendreher brauch ich, um den Referenzkühler von der 290 abzubekommen. Das sind doch so ganz kleine Schrauben... will mir jetzt kein falsches Set kaufen. Danke schonmal!


----------



## tayik (20. November 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Die Aufkleber hinten auf den Karten wären evtl. interessanter



Nicht wirklich, das eine ist einfach die EAN daher gleich, und aus den Seriennummer kann man meiner Meinung nach nichts erkennen.

1 Karte Ver P.0 : OWU0406*6 / ASIC = 77.5
2 Karte Ver 1.1 : OWU0548*4 / ASIC = 74.3

Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl wirklich zwei völlig verschiedene Karten zu haben. Beide reagieren sehr unterschiedlich auf die verschiedenen BIOS Versionen. Vor allem die erste Karte ist eine Zicke  Habe inzwischen auf beide Karten wieder das Original Bios geflasht. Leistung ist auch so im Überfluss da


----------



## Haldi (20. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mich verwundert es außerordentlich wie tatsächlich viele mit der Hoffnung eine X Version zu zaubern die Karten wie verrückt gekauft haben, nur mit dieser Hoffnung
> und wenn es nicht klappt sind wohl manche am Boden zerstört obwohl die Karte verdammt nochmal nicht nennenswert langsamer ist als eine tatsächliche X Version.


 
Naja eigentlich wollte ich ja nicht schon wieder Upgraden, da meine beiden 7970 noch fleissig laufen! Aber wenn man eine "echte" 290X für 430chf bekommt..... 
Eine 290 würde ich mir nie Kaufen, da geb ich lieber die 100-120chf mehr aus und kaufe eine 290X. Die Karte wird sowieso bis zum anschlag übertaktet und auf 5760x1080 pixel ist jedes Frame wertvoll.
Jetzt hoff ich nur ich krieg noch eine Charge der Powercolor 290 die sich freischalten lässt xD und bis 1300mhz übertaktet!




Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Und nein es gibt keine 2 PCB Version alles Identisch


 
Oh sorry, ich dachte das Pic wurde hier gepostet, war also doch OCN.

290X



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



290



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Forums Post: The R9 290 -> 290X Unlock Thread - Page 4

Allerdings ist's nicht ganz sicher ob das nicht nen review Board ist oder was anderes komisches.
Es gibt andere Stimmen die behaupten ihr 290 PCB sähe exakt gleich aus wie die 290X.


----------



## Speedy1612 (20. November 2013)

Sorry aber sieht doch ein Blinder mit'm Krückstock das auf beiden PCBs andere GPUs sind o.O  Also Ich habe das der 290X ... Wird wieder nur eine Verschwörungstheorie sein das dass Unlocken angeblich nicht klappt.


Und das was als angebliches 290 PCB gekennzeichnet ist , hat eine 2000er GPU angeblich.

Definitiv Fake den die Chip größe ist auch viel zu klein dafür


----------



## Am2501 (20. November 2013)

So eine "günstige" 290X reizt schon, aber auf das Gefrickel mit dem Arctic Accelero Xtreme III habe ich echt kein Bock! Aber toller Thread hier!


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Sorry aber sieht doch ein Blinder mit'm Krückstock das auf beiden PCBs andere GPUs sind o.O  Also Ich habe das der 290X ... Wird wieder nur eine Verschwörungstheorie sein das dass Unlocken angeblich nicht klappt.
> 
> 
> Und das was als angebliches 290 PCB gekennzeichnet ist , hat eine 2000er GPU angeblich.
> ...


 Ich würde nicht mal sagen Fake auf dem 2000´er PCB steht definitiv eine nummer und dahinter ES damit könnte dies ein engineering sample sein was natürlich nicht zu 100% dem Finalen Produkt entsprechen muss.


----------



## Yaso (20. November 2013)

Hab mal bei mir den Kühler abgenommen, bei mir ganz klar nen 290er Chip und zur Elite gehört er auch nicht 
Aber diese Pampe von Wärmeleitpaste hatte eher was von alter Knete, wenn man man den Kühler auseinander nimmt wird einem erst klar was für eine Katastrophe dort auf die Karten geschraubt, bei dünnen Kühlrippen muss man nur Husten und die fliegen weg


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

Yaso schrieb:


> Hab mal bei mir den Kühler abgenommen, bei mir ganz klar nen 290er Chip und zur Elite gehört er auch nicht



Ha damit weis ich was vor dem ES auf dem einen PCB steht. Und zwar die Produktions Woche bei Yaso steht 1338 (38. Woche 2013) und auf dem einem PCB steht eine unleserliche Nummer mit ES dahinter damit bin ich mir 100% ig sicher das es sich um ein Engerneering Sample handelt leider lässt sich die Nummer nicht erkennen dann wüsten wir von wann es ist.


----------



## eruanno (20. November 2013)

Also ich hätte gesagt 1316 ES, würde ja zu deiner Vermutung passen 
Ein weiterer Unterschied ist übrigens links oben, sieht für mich aus als hätte da ursprünglich doch noch eine Crossfire Brücke hin sollen? Allerdings meine ich, dass dort 1336 (bei der 6 unsicher) steht, sollte also ein Modell sein, das im Handel ist?


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

eruanno schrieb:


> Also ich hätte gesagt 1316 ES, würde ja zu deiner Vermutung passen
> Ein weiterer Unterschied ist übrigens links oben, sieht für mich aus als hätte da ursprünglich doch noch eine Crossfire Brücke hin sollen? Allerdings meine ich, dass dort 1336 (bei der 6 unsicher) steht, sollte also ein Modell sein, das im Handel ist?



Dann wäre dies sogar noch nen verdammt frühes ES und wäre Kalenderwoche 16 (15.04-21.04) Produziert

Die Lötstellen für die CrossFire Brücke hat meine auch das ist also aktuell und 1336 wird wohl eine der ersten für den Handel sein denn die 1337 sind die Karten die die als 290 auf dem Markt sind aber sich zur 290x Flashen lassen


----------



## eruanno (20. November 2013)

Also wenn wir von demselben Bild sprechen http://imageshack.us/a/img837/2056/klic.jpg dort ist das definitiv eine 16.
Was mich momentan mehr stört ist dass Yaso eine '2020' Kennung hat, aber offenbar eine 290, die sich nicht freischalten lässt?
edit: Blödsinn, sorry. habe mich vertan, die 2020 ist ja die 290, dachte das sei die 290x


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

nein Yasos Kennung endet auf 2020 und ist damit eine waschechte 290 die nicht freigeschaltet werden kann und ich meine die Lötstellen oben links auf dem PCB von 1336


----------



## Haldi (20. November 2013)

1316 ? Das wäre ja seeeeeeehr früh! Allerdings wenn man bedenkt das der Chip Schwarz ist (erscheint) und abgerundete Ecken hat... (btw.. da sind Rote kreise! Wer schaut denn bitteschön auf den Chip ? ^^) Die nummer scheint ja eine 215-0852000 zu sein. 

Also scheint wohl das hier das echte PCB zu sein:
http://imageshack.us/a/img850/35/8fk4.jpg

Ach mist... schon wieder nicht dieser Thread... iwer hat bei nem Kühlertausch ordentliche Fotos gemacht. Hier niemand?

Bei dem Model von Toms Hardware steht jedenfalls nichts von wegen ES drauf...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PCB scheint auch identisch zu sein. Aber wer weis was die Reviewer für Hardware bekommen....


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

Haldi schrieb:


> 1316 ? Das wäre ja seeeeeeehr früh! Allerdings wenn man bedenkt das der Chip Schwarz ist (erscheint) und abgerundete Ecken hat... (btw.. da sind Rote kreise! Wer schaut denn bitteschön auf den Chip ? ^^) Die nummer scheint ja eine 215-0852000 zu sein.
> 
> Also scheint wohl das hier das echte PCB zu sein:
> http://imageshack.us/a/img850/35/8fk4.jpg
> ...



Die vom Tom ist aus der Woche 36 und kein Es mehr sondern die fertige wie sie in den Handel kommt außerdem hat tom die Kennung 2000 und damit ist seine Karte eine umgelabelte 290x


----------



## eruanno (20. November 2013)

Ja, sorry das ging jetzt ein bisschen durcheinander mit dem Editieren. Ich bin auch nciht mehr auf die Lötstellen eingegangen und habe mittlerweile gesehen, dass diese auf dem finalen PCB sind. Mit der Kennung habe ich mich natürlich vertan.
Es wurde noch eine mit dem angeblich anderen Design gepostet: The R9 290 -> 290X Unlock Thread - Page 5 dort ist ebenfalls der zusatz ES dabei, die Nummer lässt sich nicht erraten. Es gibt also wohl keine 2 PCB Designs


----------



## solofox (20. November 2013)

meine powercolor kommt heute schon an (gestern bestellt, eigentlich erst ab morgen wieder auf lager) 

man bin ich gespannt!


----------



## Aer0 (20. November 2013)

@ solofox echt? ich habe vor dir im selben shop bestellt und ich habe noch keine lieferbestätigung :/


----------



## khaAk (20. November 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> @ solofox echt? ich habe vor dir im selben shop bestellt und ich habe noch keine lieferbestätigung :/



Ich hab mich jetzt auch mal angemeldet, hab da auch bei vibuonline bestellt, allerdings Sonntag.
Dann kam eine Verzögerung (Erst lieferung am 21) aber hab jetzt eine E-mail erhalten das sie schon am 19. losgeschickt wurde.
Meine Karte jetzt ca. 100km von mir entfernt. So nah aber doch so fern... (Laut DHL)


----------



## solofox (20. November 2013)

ja versandbestätigung kam heute um ~7uhr.

im tracking steht aber, dass das paket heute ankommt.

wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass ich auch nur ~70km von wilhelmshaven (mindfactory/VIBU/compuland/drivecity) entfernt wohne


----------



## Aer0 (20. November 2013)

Ups, sehe gerade ich hab auch eine bekommen, hab um diese Uhrzeit keine E-Mail erwartet 
Da hab ich doch das Glück auf eine "alte" Karte.


----------



## khaAk (20. November 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> Ups, sehe gerade ich hab auch eine bekommen, hab um diese Uhrzeit keine E-Mail erwartet
> Da hab ich doch das Glück auf eine "alte" Karte.


 
Mal schauen wer wen die X weggenommen hat.


----------



## solofox (20. November 2013)

ich denke wir werden alle wohl noch eine karte bekommen, die man unlocken kann.

schau doch mal auf die erste seite. momentan scheint es so, als dass man wohl eher pech haben müsste, eine zu erwischen die nicht unzulocken ist (von powercolor).


----------



## Speedy1612 (20. November 2013)

Ich betone immer noch das Ich glaube das er Falsh geflasht hat.

Ultravote wenn du hier noch mitliest, bitte Probier den Flash vorgang nochmal !

Meine kam übrigens auch von VibuOnline


----------



## PolsKa (20. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Ich betone immer noch das Ich glaube das er Falsh geflasht hat.
> 
> Ultravote wenn du hier noch mitliest, bitte Probier den Flash vorgang nochmal !
> 
> Meine kam übrigens auch von VibuOnline


 
Im luxx konnte einer 2 von Powercolor auch nicht flashen


----------



## flasha (20. November 2013)

Bei Vibu, MF etc. müsste nun eine neue Charge sein.


----------



## solofox (20. November 2013)

flasha schrieb:


> Bei Vibu, MF etc. müsste nun eine neue Charge sein.


 
die bekommen's doch auch nur vom großhändler. und was dort eine charge ist, weisst du nicht, oder?

können 20 karten sein, 100 karten oder auch 1000 sein.


----------



## ringo86 (20. November 2013)

hi
ich hatte den herrn speedy schon eine pm geschrieben aber er schreibt nicht zurück^^ egal

vlt kann mir ja hier jemand helfen
also.....
ich habe alles nach anleitung gemacht
aber beim booten F11 drücken passiert nichts
ich hab dann F8 gedrückt , dann kamm boot menü ich habe meinen usb stick ausgewählt dann kamm schwarzer moni
dann stand da nichts von atiflash sondern 
windows coorparation boot 98
/C:

habe ich was falsch gemacht?
danke im voraus für eure infos 
mfg


----------



## Speedy1612 (20. November 2013)

Ich warte ja auch nicht immer darauf das mir einer Schreibt , habe einen Beruf und auch eine Frau ....... So viel dazu.....

Und genau wie es im HOW TO steht muss man dann die Befehle eingeben die auf der 1 Seite stehen.


----------



## Aer0 (20. November 2013)

ringo du bist in der eingabeaufforderung, gib doch die befehle ein..


----------



## ringo86 (20. November 2013)

jo ich versteh dich speedy.....ist ja ok^^


@aero
jop hab ich gemacht aber der sagt falsche command :/


----------



## topasx (20. November 2013)

ringo86 schrieb:


> jo ich versteh dich speedy.....ist ja ok^^
> 
> 
> @aero
> jop hab ich gemacht aber der sagt falsche command :/


 
Ganz ehrlich? Ich stelle mich ja auch manchmal etwas dumm an (achtung, ich bezeichne dich ausdrücklich NICHT als dumm), aber wenn man noch nicht einmal die basics von einem kommandozeileninterpreter begriffen hat, sollte man von sowas die Finger lassen und Hardware so betreiben wie vom Hersteller verkauft. Zumindest solange bis man mit der cmd umgehen kann.


----------



## ringo86 (20. November 2013)

hmmmmmm

ok recht hast du.......
aber so schwer scheint es ja nicht zu sein ^^

ich tippe ein
atiflash -s 0 backup.rom

dann sagt der kollege bad command or wrong file name......


----------



## vd29 (20. November 2013)

Haste atiflash auch auf den Stick gezogen?
Ansonsten Seite 1 nochmal gaaaaanz langsam durchgehen.


----------



## topasx (20. November 2013)

Der Fehler wird sein, dass du das atiflash nicht vom download auf den stick kopiert hast.


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

Mal ehrlich Leute ihr schlagt euch mit nem Kommandozeilen Befehl zum Speichern des Bios rum, da weile geht es so einfach, jeder Depp hat heutzutage CPU-Z (Bitte vorher Prüfen ob es da aktuellste CPU-Z ist) auf dem Rechner da gibt es neben der ausgelesenen BIOS Version nen Button der Nennt sich "Save Bios" klickt da drauf sucht euch nen Speicherort und fertig


----------



## topasx (20. November 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich leute ihr schlagt euch mit nem Kommandozeilen befehl zum Speichern des Bios rum, daweile geht es so einfach, jeder depp hatt heut zu tage CPU-Z (Bitte vorher Prüfen ob es da aktuellste CPU-Z ist) auf dem rechner da gibt es neben der ausgelesenen BIOS version nen Button der Nennt sich "Save Bios" klickt da drauf sucht euch nen Speicherort und fertig


 
Bringt ihm halt trotzdem nichts weil er atiflash nicht auf den stick kopiert hat....?


----------



## DonRottweiler (20. November 2013)

Hi, Hab eben meine beiden vtx 290 bekommen. Erster Versuch mit dem asus 290x bios, sieht nicht gut aus. schwarzer Bildschirm, Rechner fährt nicht hoch. Auf interne gpu umgestellt und einen Monitor dort angeschlossen; Bildschirm bleibt trotzdem schwarz. Konnte es also bisher nicht zurückflashen. 

Nun meine Frage: steht die "0" in der flash commandozeile für den pcie slot? Dann könnte ich ja mal versuchen mit dem 1. bios der ersten Karte ein bild zu bekommen um dann das bios der 2. Karte zurückzuflahen. 

Naja, wenn die locked sein sollten, störts auch nicht weiter  Werden am Wochenende noch unter Wasser gesetzt und habe dann sicher genug power für 5760x1080


----------



## Speedy1612 (20. November 2013)

Ist mein How To so schwer ? 

Könnt Ehrlich sein dann bearbeite Ich es verständlicher .....


----------



## ringo86 (20. November 2013)

@magic thnx
hat so funktioniert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PolsKa (20. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Ist mein How To so schwer ?
> 
> Könnt Ehrlich sein dann bearbeite Ich es verständlicher .....


 
Nö  Hast ja nun auch extra reingeschrieben dass man atiflash rüberziehen muss. War vorher nicht so deutlich


----------



## topasx (20. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Ist mein How To so schwer ?
> 
> Könnt Ehrlich sein dann bearbeite Ich es verständlicher .....


 
Du solltest persönlich bei den Leuten vorstellig werden und den Flash selbst durchführen.

Was soll den so schwer sein. Die Anleitung wäre auch in einer Zeile leicht genug: 
1. DOS USB Bootstick machen 2. ATIFLASH drauf kopieren 3. ASUS 290X Bios auf den Stick kopieren 4. Backup atiflash -s 0  5. Bios schreiben: atiflash -p -f 0


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

So hatte mein Baby jetzt mal auf um die Knetmasse die AMD Wärmeleitpaste nennt zu wechseln. Bilder konnte ich leider keine machen dafür ist meine uralt Handycam nicht geeignet.

aber ich kann bestätigen:

Herstellungswoche: 1337 (37. Woche 2013)
Chipnummer: 215-0852000

Und auch bei mir ist die Kupferplatte die auf dem DIE auf liegt stark zerkratzt. Auserdem mit dem Richtigen Werkzeug sieht man nicht das die Karte geöffnet wurde (keine Kratzer an den Schrauben)


----------



## Schmendreck (20. November 2013)

Moinsen!

Ich war gestern Nacht drauf und dran mir eine Powercolor R9 290 zu bestellen. War mir dann aber nicht sicher ob die Karten dann noch aus der ersten Charge stammen und warte deshalb eure Berichte ab.
Von denjenigen, die heute oder morgen eine R9 290 bekommen, dürfen gerne mal berichten.


----------



## sepei (20. November 2013)

wenn ich atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom mache kommt immer format: atiflash -p "adapter num" "filename"
was mach ich falsch?
Edit: atiflashtammt aus der dropbox rar


----------



## sepei (20. November 2013)

sepei XFX R9 290 Core (P.0) / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked


----------



## khaAk (20. November 2013)

Was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen dem Elpdia- und Hynix-Speicher?


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

der hersteller es gab ne zeit da dachte man das das gelingen des freischalten am Speicher liegt ist aber mittlerweile widerlegt und eigentlich überflüssig aber es hatt sich nun mal so eingebürgert das alle den auf der Karte verwendeteten Speicher nennen ^^


----------



## sepei (20. November 2013)

sepei / XFX R9 290 Core (P.0) / Hyinx H5GQ2H24AFR / Locked


----------



## khaAk (20. November 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> der hersteller es gab ne zeit da dachte man das das gelingen des freischalten am Speicher liegt ist aber mittlerweile widerlegt und eigentlich überflüssig aber es hatt sich nun mal so eingebürgert das alle den auf der Karte verwendeteten Speicher nennen ^^


 
Das meinte ich nicht sondern, Ob z.B der Elpdia Stabilier läuft oder so, sowas halt.


----------



## sepei (20. November 2013)

Soweit ich das verfolgt habe benötigen die Hynix bekanntlich weniger Spannung und lassen sich somit besser übertakten


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

khaAk schrieb:


> Das meinte ich nicht sondern, Ob z.B der Elpdia Stabilier läuft oder so, sowas halt.



Die beiden RAM´s haben so wie es aussieht unterschiedliche Timings aber es wird ein Universal Bios derzeit benutzt dadurch neigen Eplida Karten so wie es aussieht stärker zu dem Blackscreen Phänomen da hat aber AMD schon ne Lösung angekündigt die das beheben soll


----------



## khaAk (20. November 2013)

Juhu meine 290 ist da.


----------



## DonRottweiler (20. November 2013)

DonRottweiler schrieb:


> Hi, Hab eben meine beiden vtx 290 bekommen. Erster Versuch mit dem asus 290x bios, sieht nicht gut aus. schwarzer Bildschirm, Rechner fährt nicht hoch. Auf interne gpu umgestellt und einen Monitor dort angeschlossen; Bildschirm bleibt trotzdem schwarz. Konnte es also bisher nicht zurückflashen.
> 
> Nun meine Frage: steht die "0" in der flash commandozeile für den pcie slot? Dann könnte ich ja mal versuchen mit dem 1. bios der ersten Karte ein bild zu bekommen um dann das bios der 2. Karte zurückzuflahen.


 
Hasse es ja mich selber zu zitieren. Aber ist die Frage zu blöd um beantwortet zu werden oder wurde sie einfach überlesen?



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Ist mein How To so schwer ?
> 
> Könnt Ehrlich sein dann bearbeite Ich es verständlicher .....



oder war das schon die Antwort?


----------



## Schmendreck (20. November 2013)

Vor allem ist es wichtig zu wissen, wo du diese bestellt hast und welches Fabrikat (Powercolor, XFX, etc.) diese ist.


----------



## Aer0 (20. November 2013)

@sepei das steht da in englisch
tipp: parameter


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

DonRottweiler schrieb:


> Hasse es ja mich selber zu zitieren. Aber ist die Frage zu blöd um beantwortet zu werden oder wurde sie einfach überlesen?
> 
> 
> 
> oder war das schon die Antwort?


 ob sich die karte freischalten lässt kann man derzeit nur dann relativ genau sagen wenn man unter dem kühler auf die Chipnummer schaut wo für die "0" steh kannst du sehen wenn du im DOS einfach nur atiflash eingibst dann kommt eine liste mit befehlen und wozu diese sind. die 0 sollte für die Device ID stehen


----------



## sepei (20. November 2013)

schon klar. Das Problem war die groß und Kleinschreibung.
@tayik habe anscheinend genau die selben Anzeichen wie du.
Die Hynix ist eine richtige Zicke.


----------



## Speedy1612 (20. November 2013)

sepei schrieb:


> schon klar. Das Problem war die groß und Kleinschreibung.
> @tayik habe anscheinend genau die selben Anzeichen wie du.
> Die Hynix ist eine richtige Zicke.




Hyinx Speicher ist eigentlich der Beste.... Meiner geht bis 6800mhz ohne Probleme.

Ihr dürft auch nicht vergessen das sich Core und Ram irgendwann in die Quere kommen.

Zb kann man bei 1200mhz 6000 fahren und bei 1100mhz zb  6800  (nur als Bsp.)  

Man muss da schon nen gutes Mittelmaß finden.  Am besten alles,für sich allein Probieren erst wie weit RAM geht dann schauen wie weit der Core geht.


----------



## sepei (20. November 2013)

Kann sein. Nur wie bei tayik zickt meine XFX mit Hynix Speicher. Muss ja nicht zwangsweise was schlechtes bedeuten vll haben wir 2 nur zufällig eine "nicht so gute" Karte erwischt


----------



## tayik (20. November 2013)

Zicken tut sie nur mit anderen ROMS  mit dem Original-ROM läuft es zumindest bei mir einwandfrei...naja gibt schlimmeres. Kann man den Memory der 2 Karten im CF-Modus auslesen (hatte ich schon mal gefragt)?


----------



## Speedy1612 (20. November 2013)

Wie alle anderen Werte auch mit GPU-Z


----------



## tayik (20. November 2013)

Sorry war etwas unpräzise formuliert: Meine den Speicher Typ (Hynix, ...)


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

Asus GPU Tweak meldet mir das es eine neue BIOS Version gibt current: 15.39.0.6.AS01S new: 15.39.0.6.AS02S kennt jemand den unterschied der Versionen ?


----------



## JackMad (20. November 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Asus GPU Tweak meldet mir das es eine neue BIOS Version gibt current: 15.39.0.6.AS01S new: 15.39.0.6.AS02S kennt jemand den unterschied der Versionen ?



Ja schreibt er bei mir auch allerdings wirds nicht wirklich installiert, habs 3x versucht und nix passiert, die Version bleibt die alte... Naja hauptsach sie rennt 

*Kurze Frage an alle, die den ACX III verbaut haben.
Bei dem Kühler ist ja scho eine Wärmeleitpaste drauf, wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann ich diese so also ohne sonstige Veränderung verbauen? Sprich mehr Paste, oder vielleicht doch eine andere oder ist diese vollkommend ausreichend?*


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

Die paste die auf dem ACX für das erste mal drauf ist ist OK (müsste die Arctic MX2 oder MX4 sein) und kannst du nutzen. du musst nur die kühler an den richtigen stellen verkleben und dann den ACX drauf schrauben


----------



## khaAk (20. November 2013)

So Leute mein Monitor und die 290 mögen sich nicht wirklich 
Habse aber denn noch zusammen bekommen. Jetzt wird geflasht.^^


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

JackMad schrieb:


> Ja schreibt er bei mir auch allerdings wirds nicht wirklich installiert, habs 3x versucht und nix passiert, die Version bleibt die alte... Naja hauptsach sie rennt
> 
> *Kurze Frage an alle, die den ACX III verbaut haben.
> Bei dem Kühler ist ja scho eine Wärmeleitpaste drauf, wenn ich das richtig sehe, kann ich diese so also ohne sonstige Veränderung verbauen? Sprich mehr Paste, oder vielleicht doch eine andere oder ist diese vollkommend ausreichend?*


 

Also bei mir nimmt er das neue Bios hab es mal flashen lassen hab ja das andere noch da wo ich es manuell zurück flashen kann


----------



## Speedy1612 (20. November 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Also bei mir nimmt er das neue Bios hab es mal flashen lassen hab ja das andere noch da wo ich es manuell zurück flashen kann



Und ??? Irgendwelche Änderungen ??? 

Weniger Vdroop ?


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

woran sehe ich den Vdroop  ?


----------



## khaAk (20. November 2013)

khaAk / Powercolor R9 -290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked


 

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/13/11/20/bg8.png


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2013)

Ah war es doch richtig, dass Asus was an dem Bios rumfuchteln will...
Vdroop siehst wenn du 1.4V anlegst beim Overclocking Tool, aber kaut GPU-Z nur 1.3V anliegen...


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

also eingestellt im tweak waren 1250mV und GPU-z hat mir so 1170mV angezeigt


----------



## khaAk (20. November 2013)

M4gic hast das PowerColor Bios genommen oder?

Ich hab das Asus genommen.


----------



## solofox (20. November 2013)

soLofox / PowerColor R9 290 OC / Elpida EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked



danke an den TE für das downloadpaket! 


aber der* stock kühler geht mal GAR NICHT!*


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2013)

Also siehste nun wie viel vdroop du hast, es gibt ein Mittel (Bios) dagegen, nur damit spielt ihr am besten nicht rum, in falschen Händen könnte es ungesund sein für die Karte.
Nennen sich PT1 und PT3 Bios, wobei das PT3 Bios absolut gefährlich ist, denn dort wird mehr Spannung angelegt, wie ihr einstellt 
Macht also einen Riesen Bogen um PT3....

PT1 hingegen ist nicht sooo gefährlich und es gibt auch viele die das benutzen, nur die kennen sich auch mit der Materie aus, deswegen warne ich nochmals, zerstört nicht eure Karten, ihr habt auch ohne PT1/PT3 genug Leistung,die 1-2 FPS mehr die ihr herauskitzeln könntet sind den Stromverbrauch und das Risiko nicht wert.
Vdroop muss man nicht unbedingt als was schlimmes ansehen, es schützt so gesehen eure Karte.

Btw Glückwunsch an alle unlocker.


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

So habe mal auf das alte Asus Bios zurück geflasht dabei ist mit aufgefallen das ATIflash anzeigt das die Biosversionen identisch bleiben nur der Produktname wird geändert


----------



## dnik (20. November 2013)

Dnik / Sapphire R9 290 / Elpida EDW2032BBBG / Locked

Aus diesem Grund ... werde ich wohl noch eine Powercolor kaufen (müssen).


----------



## Nowater (20. November 2013)

Abhilfe beim Stock Kühler...5Min auf 100% laufen lassen, danach kommen einem 65% flüsterleise vor


----------



## khaAk (20. November 2013)

Meine Case ist eindeutig zu klein Idle 75 C 

Die Karte ist schon bei meinem Festplatten, musste sie (Festis) sogar runter setzen und genau da muss Luft hin.


----------



## solofox (20. November 2013)

hab mich trotzdem zu früh gefreut 

meine karte gibt (allerdings sowohl als 290 wie auch 290X) bei 3D ein extrem nerviges geräusch ab. klingt nach einem knarzen. ist jedenfalls extrem nervig!

weiss jemand was das ist?

/edit

Vsync aktivieren bringt nix!


----------



## Hilzerak (20. November 2013)

Spulenfiepen?
Ist leider normal...


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

Hilzerak schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen?
> Ist leider normal...



bei mir aber erst ab 1200+ FPS


----------



## solofox (20. November 2013)

Hilzerak schrieb:


> Spulenfiepen?
> Ist leider normal...


 
SO KRASS?? nicht im ernst, oder? das ist mega laut. ehrlich. und ich hab ja vsync an!


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2013)

Wenn es zu schlimm ist, schick sie ein.


----------



## solofox (20. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Wenn es zu schlimm ist, schick sie ein.


 

es ist nicht schlimm, es ist hölle. da brauche ich gar keinen anderen kühler drauf bauen, denn dieses fiese geräusch übertrumpft ja komplett alles. 

ich werde es mal eben hochladen, wenn das so fix klappt...


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2013)

Schade, da bleibt dir nix anderes über als die Karte austauschen zu lassen, sowas muss man sich nicht geben wenn man schon paar Hundert € ausgibt.


----------



## solofox (20. November 2013)

habe das video mal eben hochgeladen. leider nur mit einem nexus 4 eben schnell aufgenommen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5Uofs1cPwg

am anfang bin ich unter windows, dann starte ich kurz den heaven benchmark im fenstermodus. das geräusch ist eindeutig zu hören. es ist aber im video nicht so deutlich und laut wie es in wirklichkeit ist.

da bin ich ja mega geschockt, wenn das normal ist.


----------



## hwk (20. November 2013)

Fix den Link... hab versucht ihn selbst zu kopieren, ist aber privat.


----------



## Rene85 (20. November 2013)

Gute Nachrichten 

VTX3D r9 290 / ASIC 70.2% / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / UNLOCKED


----------



## Speedy1612 (20. November 2013)

So Ich kann erst keine Ahnung wann alles Nachtragen .....


Neuer Wasserkühler ist Undicht -.-


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2013)

Ach du kacke, tut mir Leid für dich, hoffe die wird wieder laufen...


----------



## flasha (20. November 2013)

solofox schrieb:


> habe das video mal eben hochgeladen. leider nur mit einem nexus 4 eben schnell aufgenommen.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5Uofs1cPwg
> 
> ...



Am Ende hört man dieses fiese Geräusch...das würde mich definitv stören! Hoffentlich habe ich da mehr Glück. 

Angeregt durch meine "Kaufsucht" und natürlich diesen "Speedy Thread" habe ich nun auch zugeschlagen. Habe mir eine Powercolor bei computeruniverse geholt, zwar ein paar Euro teurer aber war sofort verfügbar und man konnte noch einen Neukunden Gutschein in Höhe von 5€ einlösen. Karte wird morgen geliefert.  Bis Dezember warten war mir dann doch etwas zu lange, zumal ich momentan nur die iGpu nutzen muss. Also war es auch ein "Notkauf".  Werde dann mal hoffen, dass ich auch eine "Powercolor Speedy Edition" bekomme. 

Danke nochmal Speedy für die ganze Mühe!


----------



## Rene85 (20. November 2013)

VERGLEICH ! nochmal auf einem selbigen PC mit orignaler XFX 290Xer und geflaster 290X




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sapphire R9 290 mit 290X Bios 2500 Shader mit 1075 mhz Core gpu clock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 VTX3d R9 290 mit 290X Bios  2800 Shader std Core clock 1000 mhz gpu clock



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Echte XFX 290X 2800 Shader std Core clock 1000 mhz gpu clock

kurz um will man an die Leistung rankommen einer echten 290X muss der NON X Käufer mal ebend 100 mhz oben drauf packen  damits passt.


----------



## Speedy1612 (20. November 2013)

Rene85 schrieb:


> VERGLEICH ! nochmal auf einem selbigen PC mit orignaler XFX 290Xer und geflaster 290X
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Definitiv nicht ..... kann bei dir auch am BIOS liegen aber Ich bin auf den normalen Werten genauso schnell wie eine normale 290X , den freigeschaltete sind und bleiben NORMALE 290X.... aber das rafft iwe keiner....  RIZOMA hat es doch super erklärt letztens ^^


Zitat RIZOMA:

Die Chips werden aus dem Wafer geschnitten und dann zur Teststation gebracht dort werden sie getestet und Sortiert nach Voll Funktionstüchtig (R9 209x)= 215-0852000 , Teildefekt (R9 290) = 215-0852020 und Abfall = Mülleimer dann gehen die Dinger in ein Lager wo sie je nach bedarf raus geholt und verarbeitet werden. Sollte wie in Kalenderwoche 37 aufgetreten ein Engpass bei den 290 Chips entstehen werden wenn genügend 290X Chips auf Lager sind diese für die 290 verwendet. Solle dabei AMD extremen Zeit Duck haben wie es vor den Launch von 2 Karten in Kurzer zeit schon mal vor kommen kann wird eben der Chip übers BIOS beschnitten hat AMD genug zeit wie es im Späteren verlauf normal ist wird der Chip per Lasercut beschnitten und zu 215-0852020 umgelabelt (warum das? ganz einfach weil nen Lasercut auch von AMD nicht rückgängig gemacht werden kann)





Achso bin wieder ONLINE...... Danke an den Baumarkt


----------



## Rene85 (20. November 2013)

Machmal nä Pause erstmal richtig lesen. Richtig lesen im Bezug auf die 2500 shader musst du 100 mhz drauflegen...  Um an die Leistung von 2800 shader anzuknüpfen 

Zum Thema blackscreens

AMD entschuldigt sich es gibt Heute noch ein neuen catalyst


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2013)

Falsche Info Rene, hab was dazu in den news gepostet...
Der Treiber bzgl der Blackscreens erscheint in paar Tagen...


----------



## Speedy1612 (20. November 2013)

Rene85 schrieb:


> Machmal nä Pause erstmal richtig lesen. Richtig lesen im Bezug auf die 2500 shader musst du 100 mhz drauflegen...  Um an die Leistung von 2800 shader anzuknüpfen
> 
> Zum Thema blackscreens
> 
> AMD entschuldigt sich es gibt Heute noch ein neuen catalyst



Dann musst du das auch so dahin schreiben , du Testes 2 290 Karten mit X Bios und sagst dann man muss 100 drauflegen.

Dann muss man schreiben als non X User muss man ca 100mhz auf den Core geben um die Leistung der X zu haben.


----------



## Rene85 (20. November 2013)

Lesen verstehen...  2 verschiedene Sachen. 
Meine benchmarks kann ich auch selbst richtig auswerten und verstehen...  8)
Danke duvar für die info zwecks Treiber..


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2013)

Kein Thema, nur merkwürdig, dass die geflashte Karte 500 Punkte weniger liefert mit ihren 2816 shadern im vgl zu der echten 290X.


----------



## McZonk (20. November 2013)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man versuchen sollte an (vermutlich) einmalig ermittelten Ergebnissen etwas abzuleiten, wenn man die Gesamtstreubreite der Ergebnisse nicht kennt (Stichwort Reproduzierbarkeit & Randbedingungen) .


----------



## Rene85 (20. November 2013)

naja... wird ich mal nicht so verbissen sehen ... anderer Treiber weis nicht ob ich den Bench mit einem beta 9.2 bzw. dem aktuelleren WHQL 13.11 gemacht hatte zum Zeitpunkt des XFX 290X Bench. Man erkennt aber im Bench trotzdem eindeutig die Freischaltung der Shader.

edit. könnte auch am Bios liegen Speicher timings usw...


----------



## vd29 (20. November 2013)

Stimmen denn die anderen Werte. Tex/Pix usw mit der 'echten' überein

Denke da sind mal ausgiebige Tests notwendig um zu klären wo die Leistung verloren geht.
Denke mal dieser Aufgabe werden sich schon ein,paar annehmen.


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2013)

Mach einfach mehr Tests, wäre interessant für viele.
Benchmarks sind gern gesehen.


----------



## dnik (20. November 2013)

> Zitat RIZOMA:
> 
> Die Chips werden aus dem Wafer geschnitten und dann zur Teststation gebracht dort werden sie getestet und Sortiert nach Voll Funktionstüchtig (R9 209x)= 215-0852000 , Teildefekt (R9 290) = 215-0852020 und Abfall = Mülleimer dann gehen die Dinger in ein Lager wo sie je nach bedarf raus geholt und verarbeitet werden. Sollte wie in Kalenderwoche 37 aufgetreten ein Engpass bei den 290 Chips entstehen werden wenn genügend 290X Chips auf Lager sind diese für die 290 verwendet. Solle dabei AMD extremen Zeit Duck haben wie es vor den Launch von 2 Karten in Kurzer zeit schon mal vor kommen kann wird eben der Chip übers BIOS beschnitten hat AMD genug zeit wie es im Späteren verlauf normal ist wird der Chip per Lasercut beschnitten und zu 215-0852020 umgelabelt (warum das? ganz einfach weil nen Lasercut auch von AMD nicht rückgängig gemacht werden kann)


 

Spekulation. Ich glaube nicht an den Lasercut.
Im Nachhinein wie oben beschrieben viel zu aufwändig. Wir reden von einer Strukturgröße von 22nm. Da hält man nicht mal eben nen Laserpointer irgendwo dran um da was zu cutten.


----------



## McZonk (20. November 2013)

Ich war so frei an dieser Stelle zwei Beiträge auszublenden. Ich hoffe die betreffenden Parteien klären ihre Differenzen entweder mittels PN, oder - noch besser - lassen sie ganz bleiben. Das gehört hier nämlich sicherlich nicht hin.


----------



## Rene85 (20. November 2013)

dnik schrieb:


> Spekulation. Ich glaube nicht an den Lasercut.
> Im Nachhinein wie oben beschrieben viel zu aufwändig. Wir reden von einer Strukturgröße von 22nm. Da hält man nicht mal eben nen Laserpointer irgendwo dran um da was zu cutten.



kommt es mal zu einer RMA ... meiner Karte lustig^^ nur noch 2500 shader das wäre natürlich s...... hoffen wir also es wird ihn nie geben^^ kaputte chips allerdings schon.


----------



## Speedy1612 (20. November 2013)

Duvar weißt du schon was zum neuen ASUS Bios ? 

Kann da leider nichts drüber finden


*UPDATE der Liste*


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Duvar weißt du schon was zum neuen ASUS Bios ?
> 
> Kann da leider nichts drüber finden


 
Sry weiß noch nix neues, hatte ja vor paar Tagen gepostet, dass Tech Power Up das Asus Bios dort entfernt hatte aus ihrer Sammlung und dass vermutlich ein neuer erscheint.
Was der genau bewirkt weiß ich nicht, würde lieber abwarten und paar Tester dieses Bios testen lassen^^ (Versuchskaninchen Prinzip )
Das neue Asus Bios deaktiviert unwiderruflich die frei schaltbaren shader. ( so nun hab ich genug Angst und Schrecken verstreut und nein ihr könnt nicht zurück flashen und eure geliebten shader zurück erlangen )


----------



## sepei (20. November 2013)

Hab das update über Asus GPU Tweak durchgeführt die "shader die unwiderruflich deaktiviert werden" blieben erhalten. Angst und Schreck vorbei


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2013)

sepei schrieb:


> Hab das update über Asus GPU Tweak durchgeführt die "shader die unwiderruflich deaktiviert werden" blieben erhalten. Angst und Schreck vorbei


 
Ist nur ein Anzeigebug, laut Asus wurden die shader der unlocker mit dem Bios unwiderruflich auf 1800 gestutzt.


----------



## Speedy1612 (20. November 2013)

Was Ich feststellen kann :

Bei 150% Target geht das Target im Desktop runter auf 100%   (sonst 150%)

RAM Springt nicht mehr sofort von 0-100

Sehe auch gerade das  ASUS vor 5 Tagen nen neuen Display Driver geuploadet hat.  Denke mal wegen den Blackscreens

http://www.asus.com/de/Graphics_Cards/R9290X4GD5/#support


----------



## Duvar (20. November 2013)

Klartext? Gut oder schlecht?
Das im idle runter getaktet wird ist ja nix neues, wo habt ihr das runter geladen?
Komme auf der Asus Support Seite nicht weiter, ist überlastet dort...


----------



## sepei (20. November 2013)

Über ASUS GPU Tweak kannst du automatisch ein Bios update machen

Edit: Im Anhang das File bzw die Rom die sich das Programm gezogen hat. Keine Garantie auf Funktion!


----------



## Speedy1612 (20. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Klartext? Gut oder schlecht?
> Das im idle runter getaktet wird ist ja nix neues, wo habt ihr das runter geladen?
> Komme auf der Asus Support Seite nicht weiter, ist überlastet dort...


 
Geht nur über den Tweak , derzeit würde Ich sagen zu Empfehlen ! 

Werde es aber nochmal mit 3DMark und BF4 Testen


Lustig , seitdem Ich meine Backplate drauf habe , habe Ich Spulenfiepen ...... O.o

Edit:  Kommando zurück Empfehle das neue Asus auf keinen Fall..... (Von meiner Seite aus )


----------



## Haldi (20. November 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob man versuchen sollte an (vermutlich) einmalig ermittelten Ergebnissen etwas abzuleiten, wenn man die Gesamtstreubreite der Ergebnisse nicht kennt (Stichwort Reproduzierbarkeit & Randbedingungen) .


 
Nu hör aber auf mit so komplizierten Fremdwörtern! 

Btt:
Ob das Asus Bios wohl etwas an der TDP gedreht hat?
Voltage ist immernoch gleich? Ich frag mich schon lange wieso nur Asus ihre voltage so hoch erlaubt. MSI hat nicht nur aus reiner Langeweile die maximale Spannung 100mV tiefer.

P.S Morgen abend sollte das Paket angekommen sein. Dann sehen wir ja ob Speedy noch zwei mehr in die Liste eintragen kann oder ob die neue Charge endlich verteilt wird.


----------



## Rene85 (20. November 2013)

speedy meine beiden karten sind nicht in der Liste siehe POST #11 und meine unlocked VTX3D  man kann ja mal was übersehen


----------



## MaxRink (20. November 2013)

Wer hat im heaven mit 1100/1300@stockv noch Spulenfiepen?


----------



## PolsKa (20. November 2013)

ich,hat aber nix mit dem takt zu tun  Bei mir kann es sein dass es am be quit e9 Netzteil liegt,habe nur 450Watt.


----------



## RealZonk (20. November 2013)

Grützi miteinander.
Als stiller Mitleser wollte ich mich nun auch mal einklicken und kann mit Freudetränen im Gesicht berichten das sich auch meine heute gelieferte Powercolor 1a freischalten läßt.

RealZonk/ PowerColor R9 290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked

Vielen Dank für diese Wertvolle Info.


----------



## MaxRink (20. November 2013)

Is ein 1KW P10, daran liegts bei mir sicher nicht.
Und er droppt gerade trotz +50% PL und 95°C target bei 80 °C die Taktrate auf Stock.
Geade getestet: Sapphire-BIOS -> Spulenfiepen und Taktdrops, bzw Takt lässt sich irgendwie nicht setzen.
ASUS -> Spulenfiepen
Edit: Afterburner versagt, Overdrive funktionert aber


----------



## PolsKa (20. November 2013)

Mitterweile hat jede Karte Spulenfiepen,manche bei 50fps und manche eben erst ab 200fps. Mich stört es nicht,weil ich eh immer Kopfhörer beim Spiele anhabe. Aber klar,ist ******** sowas.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (20. November 2013)

Hat bei mir geklappt.   Und leise und kühl ist sie dank des Accelero auch noch.  So muss das sein.  Danke, Speedy, für dein Engagement. 

Hornissentreiber/ PowerColor R9 290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Mitterweile hat jede Karte Spulenfiepen,manche bei 50fps und manche eben erst ab 200fps. Mich stört es nicht,weil ich eh immer Kopfhörer beim Spiele anhabe. Aber klar,ist ******** sowas.


 

Spulenfieben bei 1200+ FPS ok aber bei bis zu 200FPS wäre das für mich nen Rückgabegrund



dnik schrieb:


> Spekulation. Ich glaube nicht an den Lasercut.
> Im Nachhinein wie oben beschrieben viel zu aufwändig. Wir reden von  einer Strukturgröße von 22nm. Da hält man nicht mal eben nen  Laserpointer irgendwo dran um da was zu cutten.



ROFL Lasercut ist in der heutigen zeit Völlig normal!



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Edit:  Kommando zurück Empfehle das neue Asus auf keinen Fall..... (Von meiner Seite aus )



Warum nicht ?


----------



## MaxRink (20. November 2013)

Ist aber nur im Heaven so ausgeprägt. In der Cryenginedemo [100% Last] mit über 70fps ist das Fiepen nicht merklich. Auch bei 1200 fps ist es noch Leiser als bei 60 im Heaven
Rückgabe ist so ne Sache: is bei Conrad.biz gekauft, da da noch eine nicht auszahlbare Gutschrift bestand.


----------



## Rizoma (20. November 2013)

MaxRink schrieb:


> Ist aber nur im Heaven so ausgeprägt. In der Cryenginedemo [100% Last] mit über 70fps ist das Fiepen nicht merklich. Auch bei 1200 fps ist es noch Leiser als bei 60 im Heaven
> Rückgabe ist so ne Sache: is bei Conrad.biz gekauft, da da noch eine nicht auszahlbare Gutschrift bestand.



Bei Heaven hab ich nur Fieben am ende wenn der Benchmark beendet wird bei dem Bild was da noch ne weile angezeigt wird weil da läuft die Karte mit 4000+ FPS und beim 3DMARK2013 im ersten Bench da ich da auch über 1200 FPS komme


----------



## Rene85 (20. November 2013)

sind hier eigentlich auch NVIDIA umsteiger dabei ? würde mich mal interessieren


----------



## Nowater (20. November 2013)

Ja, ich. Ist meine erste AMD 
Matrox, 3dfx udn danach eigentlich nur GT, GTS und GTX in div. Ausführungen


----------



## Sonny330i (20. November 2013)

Rene85 schrieb:


> sind hier eigentlich auch NVIDIA umsteiger dabei ? würde mich mal interessieren



Jap. Hab mir eben gerade eine Powercolor 290 bestellt. Mal schauen ob sich der Wechsel lohnt  

Was ich aber richtig komisch finde,  alle Händler die die Powercolor lagernd haben, haben nur 5 Stück


----------



## Norisk699 (20. November 2013)

@ Rene85:

Bin auch ein NVIDIA-Umsteiger. 
Ich wollte aber schon längst mal weg von NVIDIA...Es hat für mich einfach das richtige Kracher-Angebot von AMD zum für mich richtigen Zeitpunkt gefehlt...
Seit Ende der 1990er hatte NVIDIA in meinen Augen immer das bessere Gesamtpaket gegen RADEON / AMD, vor allem auch waren die Treiber aus meiner persönlichen Sicht besser / aktueller.
Hier hat AMD aus meiner Sicht gut aufgeholt. 



Meine Grafikkarten-Evolution:

Spea V7 Mirage            (lol...in meinem alten AMD 486 DX2)
Riva TNT 2                  (hier beginnt die unendlich lange NVIDIA-Liste)
GeForce2 MX 200         (oder war es eine MX 400 ?...bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher...)
GeForce4 Ti 4200         (Absoluter Billig-Russen-Hersteller mit lautem Kühler für die damalige Zeit...aber mehr als Noname konnte ich mir damals nicht leisten... Unreal Tournament 2 konnte man damit aber sehr fein mit schönen Details spielen)
Geforce 7900 GTX        (wurde aber auch Zeit für einen Wechsel...)
Geforce 7900 GTX SLI   (wollte mal ein SLI-Gespann haben und außerdem: Renn endlich mit 60 FPS, verda*** S.T.A.L.K.E.R. !!!)
Geforce GTX 260          (treuer Begleiter und P/L Kracher...hat bei meiner Auswahl glaube ich nur ganz knapp gegen eine 4850er den Vorzug erhalten)
Geforce GTX 460          (treuer Begleiter und P/L Kracher)
Geforce GTX 570          (super Karte mit Accelero Xtreme II Plus drauf verbaut)
Radeon R9 280X           (Fail-Kauf, hätte gleich auf die R9 290 warten sollen...wollte aber endlich mal ins AMD-Lager wechseln)
Radeon R9 290(X?)       (mit oder ohne X...endlich hat AMD zum ersten mal Grafikkartentechnisch in meinen PC gefunden! Das sollte gefeiert werden!)


----------



## Smil0r (20. November 2013)

Joo Steige auch gerade um. Alte Karte gerad verkauft und neue Karte wird morgen bestellt.


----------



## franzthecat (21. November 2013)

Ich hab noch keine AMD Platform und RAMDisk Treiber draufgeladen nur die normalen AMD APU Grafiktreiber.
Kann ich somit zum flashen beginnen?


----------



## Smurfigo (21. November 2013)

Hatte vorher immer ATI... dann Nvidia und jetzt zurück. Meine Powercolor sollte morgen kommen. 

Wie sieht es bei den leuten, die auf eine 290X unlocken konnten mit dem Blackscreen & Hardlock Problem, was ja viele reguläre 290X betrifft, aus?


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. November 2013)

Rene85 schrieb:


> sind hier eigentlich auch NVIDIA umsteiger dabei ? würde mich mal interessieren



Nach mehreren Jahren habe ich mir wieder eine AMD-Graka zugelegt. Obwohl: meine letzte war noch von ATI, zählt das auch?  

Mir ist die Marke total egal. Ich kaufe, was ich gerade am attraktivsten finde.

Munter bleiben!



Smurfigo schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei den leuten, die auf eine 290X unlocken konnten mit dem Blackscreen & Hardlock Problem, was ja viele reguläre 290X betrifft, aus?


 
Kein Blackscreen bei mir bislang. Habe aber nur kurz mal den Kobustor angeworfen, zum Spielen hatte ich noch keine Zeit.


----------



## Rene85 (21. November 2013)

Blackscreen & Hardlock 

mit meiner 290 unlocked bisher keine Probleme , Treiber 13.11 WHQL


----------



## Rizoma (21. November 2013)

Smurfigo schrieb:


> Hatte vorher immer ATI... dann Nvidia und jetzt zurück. Meine Powercolor sollte morgen kommen.
> 
> Wie sieht es bei den leuten, die auf eine 290X unlocken konnten mit dem Blackscreen & Hardlock Problem, was ja viele reguläre 290X betrifft, aus?



Auch bei mir ich habe die Graka nicht nur billiger bekommen habe wie die X Käufer ich habe auch keine Probleme


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Auch bei mir ich habe die Graka nicht nur billiger bekommen habe wie die X Käufer ich habe auch keine Probleme



Dem kann ich mich anschließen.  

Keine der gennanten Probleme, jedoch seid gestern Spulenfiepen, denke aber das kommt vom zu Festen anziehen der Backplate


----------



## Matze211 (21. November 2013)

Ich hatte unter'm Lüfter Verpackungsmaterial. Man konnte es sehen und hab trotzdem so eingebaut.
Naja, mittlerweile hab ich die Karte wieder ausgebaut und die Plastiktüte entfernt. 
War nämlich tierisch laut. Hörte sich an als würde da was schleifen. Ist jetzt auf jeden Fall leiser ins gesamt und das "Schleifen" ist auch weg.
Kann es sein, dass bei denen die den Kühler nicht abgemacht haben, auch Schnippsel das "Spulenfiepen" erzeugt. Vielleicht wird das ja nur falsch interpretiert? 
Hab mal ein Foto davon gemacht.


----------



## MaxRink (21. November 2013)

Dann war proportional zur Lüftergeschwindigkeit, was es aber nicht ist.


----------



## Duvar (21. November 2013)

Habe mal ein nettes Video für euch, was viele Fragen beantwortet, wie zB wie schaut es aus mit dem Verbrauch, bei einer,zwei,drei oder 4 Karten.
Wie wirkt sich solch ein CF System auf die Gamingleistung aus, wie schneidet eine R9 290X gegen eine 280X mit 1150MHz ab (Sapphire Toxic)?
Welches Netzteil wäre nun empfehlenswert?
Wie schaut es aus mit 3x 2560 Monitoren? (also mehr Pixel als 4k Gaming)
Alle relevanten Fragen werden hier beantwortet AMD R9 290X 4-Way Crossfire Benchmarks - Because You Asked For It - YouTube
Beim Verbrauch müsst ihr bedenken, dass die Karte (n) (290er) nicht übertaktet sind, nur die CPU auf 4,5GHz.
Bei den FPS Werten im vgl zur 280X, könnt ihr rund 10-15% drauf rechnen bei der 290X, damit ihr in etwa seht wie eine übertaktete 290X gegen eine übertaktete 280X abschneidet.

Edit: Eine Sache nur nebenbei, ich weiß nicht ob die Karten ihren max Takt die ganze Zeit über gehalten haben, dies könnte die Resultate verfälschen.


----------



## hwk (21. November 2013)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Was ich aber richtig komisch finde, alle Händler die die Powercolor lagernd haben, haben nur 5 Stück


Das liegt daran, dass die alle zusammengehören .
Hab gestern auch mal eine bestellt, allerdings noch Kühler für Freunde dazu, die ihre Karten wohl heute bekommen, daher kann meine Lieferung leider etwas dauern weil MF nicht genug Kühler da hatte... es sei denn sie versenden die lieferbaren Teile sofort, ich befürchte aber, dass das nicht der Fall ist.
Da ich wahrscheinlich sowieso bald auf 2560x1440 beim Monitor umsteigen will, weil mir der Unterschied jetzt wo ich auf der Arbeit an einem 27" Monitor mit 2560x1440 sitze einfach zu groß ist, bei meinem privaten 27" FullHD Monitor wirkt dann abends alles so riesig , hat sich das mit dem Wechsel jetzt einfach angeboten!


----------



## Smil0r (21. November 2013)

Nur Informationshalber: VTX3D R9 290 gerade bestellt!
Mir war die Powercolor zu ausgelutscht, hat ja jeder 
Außerdem sind die VTX3D noch lagernd und hier sind so wenige die die bisher geflasht haben. Die Powercolor sind ja schon was weis ich für eine neue Charge. Und alle nicht mehr auf Lager. Die Mehrkosten sind mir eigentlich Egal. Also drückt mir die Daumen


----------



## Knuffiboer (21. November 2013)

Ich habe meine Karte gestern bei MF umbestellt, sollte morgen kommen. Ich hoffe auf eine unlockbaRe Karte, da ich den Kühler ohnehin Wechsel, werde ich mir aber erstmal die Kennung an der GPU anschauen


----------



## solofox (21. November 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Die Mehrkosten sind mir eigentlich Egal.


 

naja, laut geizhals kostet die lieferbare VTX3D R9 290 ~375EUR inkl. versand.

die günstigste R9 290X kostet knapp unter 435EUR inkl. versand.

macht also schlappe 60EUR differenz. 

die powercolor kostet immerhin 87EUR weniger. nur aus diesem grunde habe ich mir auch die PC gekauft. es muss sich ja schon irgendwo ein bisschen rechnen. die sapphire braucht man ja scheinbar gar nicht erst testen, da die chancen sehr schlecht zu sein scheinen.




Knuffiboer schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Karte gestern bei MF  umbestellt, sollte morgen kommen. Ich hoffe auf eine unlockbaRe Karte,  da ich den Kühler ohnehin Wechsel, werde ich mir aber erstmal die  Kennung an der GPU anschauen




nach dem starken spulenfiepen kann ich jedem nur raten, erstmal die 290 zu testen, bevor ihr da irgendwas dran rum schraubt und flasht. bei mir war das fiepen wirklich unerträglich.


----------



## DrDave (21. November 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Nur Informationshalber: VTX3D R9 290 gerade bestellt! Caseking
> Mir war die Powercolor zu ausgelutscht, hat ja jeder
> Außerdem sind die VTX3D noch lagernd und hier sind so wenige die die bisher geflasht haben. Die Powercolor sind ja schon was weis ich für eine neue Charge. Und alle nicht mehr auf Lager. Die Mehrkosten sind mir eigentlich Egal. Also drückt mir die Daumen


 
Stimmt, so ein VTX Aufkleber ist viel schöner


----------



## Knuffiboer (21. November 2013)

Ich hätte die Karte ohnehin intensiv getestet, auch auf Blackscreens. Aber danke für die Warnung. Spulenfiepen scheint ja mittlerweile bei allen Herstellern zu den Features zu gehören. Durch den Referenzkühler scheint das ja ein bisschen gedämpft zu werden, ich lass mich dann mal überraschen.


----------



## Duvar (21. November 2013)

Info bezüglich Garantie bei einem Kühlerwechsel bei ASUS:

Chester B Wed, 11/20/2013 09:22:37 pm
Hello XXX, thank you for contacting ASUS support. Please give me a few moments to review your information. I will be with you shortly.


XXXX Wed, 11/20/2013 09:25:04 pm
Hello Chester, I would like to know, whether installing an aftermarket cooler or an EK waterblock will void the warranty on Asus AMD R9 290. Reason for the installation: horrendous 95 and above temperatures that those cards produce, which makes it a hustle to run them in tri or qua fire ( three or four cards). Installing a waterblock would lower the temperatures to reasonable 40s and 50s under load on those cards, but I'm not sure whether ASUS allows installations of water-blocks on those cards without voiding the warranty


Chester B Wed, 11/20/2013 09:27:18 pm
Hi XXX, for your question if there is no physical damage or tampering on the device, the warranty for the graphic card will not be voided.


XXX Wed, 11/20/2013 09:28:47 pm
Please define tampering. Because removing the stock cooler means touching the warranty sticker on one of the screws


I mean, if I ever have to RMA the card, I would obviously put the stock cooler back on


but will removing the sticker to replace the cooler be classified as tampering?


Chester B Wed, 11/20/2013 09:30:56 pm
No it will not classified as tampering. Just make sure that there is no physical damage when the repair team check the Graphic when you placed it for RMA.


XXXv Wed, 11/20/2013 09:31:21 pm
Ok, thank you for clarification


That will be all


Chester B Wed, 11/20/2013 09:31:49 pm
I appreciate your time and patience. Thank you for choosing ASUS!


Ihr könnt selber den Asus Support anschreiben um euch ab zu sichern. Gerne könnt ihr auch den Support der anderen Hersteller anschreiben und dort nachhaken, je nach dem welche Karte (Hersteller) ihr euch kauft.
Falls wer Probleme mit dem englischen hat, kurze Zusammenfassung: Er fragt ob die Garantie erlischt wenn er den Kühler abbaut und einen anderen Kühler (in dem Fall auf Wasser umrüstet) drauf klatscht.
Antwort ist nein sie erlischt nicht, solange kein sichtbarer physischer Schaden beim Umbau erzeugt wurde, er fragt auch extra wegen den Stickern, wo drauf steht, dass man die Garantie verliert wenn man die abmacht.
Auch dort wurde ihm zugesichert, dass die Garantie nicht erlischt.

Quelle: [Official] AMD R9 290X / 290 Owners Club - Page 702


----------



## Knuffiboer (21. November 2013)

Interessant, nur hab ich auf Grund der miesen Verfügbarkeit die Asus Karte nicht genommen. Ich meine hier im Thread hatte doch auch jemand bei Powercolor angefragt, oder?


----------



## hwk (21. November 2013)

PowerColor Official Website - Graphics, Cases, Power Supply



> • PowerColor products sent in for RMA MUST be free of any improper use, including but not limited to physical damage from dropping, improper installation, or modification of any kind (this includes installing aftermarket cooling solutions). The warranty WILL BE VOID if the product has been damaged or altered.


----------



## ringo86 (21. November 2013)

hwk schrieb:


> PowerColor Official Website - Graphics, Cases, Power Supply


 
ist doch besch****** sowas
wieso sind die nicht so cool wie asus^^
jetzt überleg ich mein pc zurück zu schicken und dafür ne asus zu kaufen -..-


----------



## WC-Ente (21. November 2013)

Wie schaut's denn derzeit aus? Hat jemand diese Woche eine PowerColor bestellt, erhalten und schon geflasht? Um es besser zu sagen: Geht's noch mit aktuellen Karten?


----------



## solofox (21. November 2013)

ja. einfach hier lesen.


----------



## Nowater (21. November 2013)

Meine war von dieser Woche...kam am Dienstag an. PC OC


----------



## Knuffiboer (21. November 2013)

Naja, die Frage ist wie cool ist Asus im Ernstfall. Der Umbau ist eigentlich sofort ersichtlich und wenn der defekt dann am RAM oder den Wandlern auftritt, dann wird es da mit Sicherheit auch schwer. Was soll's. Glücksspiel.


----------



## Duvar (21. November 2013)

Ui Ui Uii...
Laut Gibbo, der mit HIS geredet hat, sendet AMD weiterhin fleißig das Referenzmodell ein, also keine Customlösung in Sicht.
Er tippt auf Ende Januar... Any Word on Custom R9 290Xs? - Overclockers UK Forums
Die Verkaufszahlen sollen trotzdem weiterhin steigen bei dem Referenzdesign.
Glaub viele haben kein bock zu warten 
Oh Gott wie lange werde ich noch bestraft mit der HD 4600^^

Edit: Besonders interessant ist post 21 in dem Thread...


----------



## DerEcki (21. November 2013)

Ich darf aufgrund meiner kaputten Graka mit einer leicht beschädigten 7850'er rum gammeln die mein pc andauernd zum einfrieren bringt. 
Ich warte noch ein bisschen sonst wird es ne andere .


----------



## Wexlike (21. November 2013)

Das heißt also, dass Custom 290X im Januar zu erwarten sind. 

Custom 290 ohne X kommen aber weiterhin in der 2. Dezemberwoche ?


----------



## Duvar (21. November 2013)

Nee wenn dann kommen alle zur selben Zeit.
Glaub AMD will unbedingt, dass man sich demnächst eine Custom 780 Ti kauft


----------



## Desert991 (21. November 2013)

Hey Leute,
wie finde ich heraus, ob der Flash erfolgreich war? Kann ich mich auf die ausgelesenen Ergebnisse von GPUz verlassen?


----------



## Aer0 (21. November 2013)

gpuz ist bei der shaderanzahl eigentlich verlässlich, kannst ja mal mit und ohne x benchen bei selbem takt dann siehste den unterschied


----------



## Desert991 (21. November 2013)

Ok danke.
Dann hab ich gute Nachrichten.

Desert991 / *Powercolor R9 -290 OC* / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / *Unlocked*

Gestern bestellt, heute geliefert. Gehörte schon zu der neuen Lieferung des Shops.

Gekauft bei ViBu Online.


----------



## Desert991 (21. November 2013)

Und noch eine Frage hätte ich, ist das hier hochgeladene ASUS.ROM die Über-Mode version?
Bei mir wird die Karte nämlich überhaupt nicht laut.
Gruß Desert


----------



## franzthecat (21. November 2013)

Rene85 schrieb:


> Blackscreen & Hardlock
> 
> mit meiner 290 unlocked bisher keine Probleme , Treiber 13.11 WHQL




Ich weiss nicht an was es liegt der Benchmark lauft mit höchsten ansprüchen.3D bei höchster einstellung lauft schon mal gut was mit meiner alten gtx 460 alles nicht gegangen ist;das es schon zum ruckeln beginnt denk ich das das noch mit Treiber usw besser wird. 
Dazu muss ich sagen das ich Windows 8.1 habe ; auch zwecks Derekt X 11.1 und 11.2.Ich fang erst mit dem flashen an wenn alles perfekt lauft.
Über meine alte Zotac gtx 460 1Gb über die sich einige lustig machten lieferte gute Bilder die nicht nenneswert schlechter waren ausser einen ruckler hin und wieder und alle Spiele waren gut spielbar das ist doch wichtig.
Jetzt hab ich eine Powercolor bei der der Benchmark auf höchsten ansprüchen lauft das ist schon mal was.
Und von wegen viel bessere Grafik die meisten Spiele können gar noch nicht so eine viel bessere grafik geben auch wenns die Powercolor 290 könnte ich find die grafik nur ein bischen oder etwas besser aber das wars schon.
Da macht es auch keinen sinn eine 290 zu einer 290X zu flashen.Flashen werd ich sie schon einfach um zu sehen ob es geht und vieleicht hab ich was davon wenn die neuen Spiele kommen bei den jetzigen seh ich wenig sinn darin.
Von wegen gtx 460 1Gb Steinzeit die wirklich bessere Grafik erwarte ich mir erst von Star Citizen wenn überhaupt.Bis Star Citizen kommt kann sein das eine 290X grad noch ein mittelkstandart ist Mit Maxwell 20nm Cpu erwratet man sich einen starken leistungszuwachs.


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Desert991 schrieb:


> Und noch eine Frage hätte ich, ist das hier hochgeladene ASUS.ROM die Über-Mode version?
> Bei mir wird die Karte nämlich überhaupt nicht laut.
> Gruß Desert



Und wieder diese Frage ..... Einfach mal Sufu nutzen oder paar Seiten vorher durchlesen..... Wurde ausgiebig Diskutiert......

Zb Google :  290 ueber mode     der 8 Eintrag wirst sogar auf diesen Thread verwiesen


----------



## JaniZz (21. November 2013)

ganz kurz .... die powercolor ist da!

alles gemacht wie beschieben.

blackscreen nach neustart! 

hab versucht ein blind flash auf die backup.rom zu machen....

klappt nicht.

woran liegts?


----------



## MaxRink (21. November 2013)

Brauchst ne 2. Karte


----------



## Nowater (21. November 2013)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht an was es liegt der Benchmark lauft mit höchsten ansprüchen.Die Speile haben fast alle probleme oder sind unspielbar.
> Dazu muss ich sagen das ich Windows 8.1 habe ; auch zwecks Derekt X 11.1 und 11.2.Ich fang erst mit dem flashen an wenn alles perfekt lauft.
> Meine alte Zotac gtx 460 über die sich einige lustig machten leiferte gute Bilder ausser einen ruckler hin und wieder und alle Spiele waren gut spielbar.
> Jetzt hab ich eine Powercolor bei der der Benchmark auf höchsten ansprüchen lauft aber fast kein Spiel Spilebar ist.
> Und von wegen viel bessere Grafik die meisten Spiele Können gar noch nicht so eine viel bessere grafik geben auch wenns die Powercolor könnte.



Bei mir laeuft alles problemlos nachm Flash, alles sogar auf 5% übertaktet. Bioshock, WOT etc...


----------



## Desert991 (21. November 2013)

Danke Speedy.

So und weil es so schön ist

Desert991 \ XFX R9 290X Core Edition \ H5GQ2H24AFR \ unlocked


----------



## JaniZz (21. November 2013)

Hab ne zweite karte... igpu.
Dann kann ich jetzt normal zurück flashen und es nochmal versuchen?

Wodurch kommt der blackscreen denn? Liegt das nur am board?


----------



## JaniZz (21. November 2013)

Kann vllt wenigstens jemand mal nen kleinen tipp geben wie ich die karte wieder auf beiden bios Stellungen auf stock kriege?


----------



## PolsKa (21. November 2013)

Das backup flashen


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Das backup flashen



Genau einfach per USB Stick... Das is ja der Sinn des Sticks den du Flasht das BIOS ohne Treiber...... (Die den Blackscreen verursachen)


Mit den selben Befehlen wieder im DOS das Backup Flashen

Gehe davin aus das,deine nicht Freiachaltbar ist


----------



## ringo86 (21. November 2013)

er braucht warscheinlich den befehl für bios backup, wenn er eine backup gemacht hat^^
nur zur info ich hätte den befehl dafür auch gern^^


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

ringo86 schrieb:


> er braucht warscheinlich den befehl für bios backup, wenn er eine backup gemacht hat^^
> nur zur info ich hätte den befehl dafür auch gern^^



Das steht doch auf der ersten Seite !!!!!


----------



## JaniZz (21. November 2013)

Hat sich erledigt 
Hier geht grad alles drunter und drüber ...
Also beim powercolor bios sagt er error und beim asus black screen


----------



## JaniZz (21. November 2013)

Also ist die karte jetzt locked wenn ich das bios nicht drauf kriege?

Kann das powercolor bios aufn stick nicht finden/erkennen


----------



## Sonny330i (21. November 2013)

Welches ASUS.ROM Bios muss ich nehmen, das mit X oder ohne ? 
Bin gerade am USB Stick vorbereiten. Die R290 kommt morgen.


----------



## Aer0 (21. November 2013)

mit x=mehr leistung ( wenns klappt)
ohne x=weniger leistung
meine warscheinlich gerade erfolgreich geflasht^^


----------



## Sonny330i (21. November 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> mit x=mehr leistung ( wenns klappt)
> ohne x=weniger leistung
> meine warscheinlich gerade erfolgreich geflasht^^


 
Danke dir. Na dann ganz klar mir X


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Also ist die karte jetzt locked wenn ich das bios nicht drauf kriege?
> 
> Kann das powercolor bios aufn stick nicht finden/erkennen



Wenn du nen Blackscreen nach dem Flash hast dann JA!


----------



## JaniZz (21. November 2013)

Alles klar! hab 2 powercolor! 

die erste war locked!

JaniZz PowerColor R9-290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / locked 

die zweite unlocked 

JaniZz PowerColor R9-290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / UNLOCKED!

danke!


----------



## PolsKa (21. November 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Spulenfieben bei 1200+ FPS ok aber bei bis zu 200FPS wäre das für mich nen Rückgabegrund
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also meine 2te Karte ist angekommen und auch die hat Spulenfiepen schon bei wenigen Fps... ich könnte heulen


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> also meine 2te Karte ist angekommen und auch die hat Spulenfiepen schon bei wenigen Fps... ich könnte heulen



Mein Spulenfiepen kam von einen auf den anderen Tag..... -.-

Stehe derzeit vor einem Rätsel ......


----------



## PolsKa (21. November 2013)

evt bin ich ja zu altmodisch,aber für 350euro kann man doch eine Karte mit Spulenfiepen erst ab 200fps erwarten oder nicht? Ich frage mich echt was für eine kacke sie da verbauen. Scheinen ja sehr viele Karten davon betroffen zu sein,wie auch schon bei der 7900er Serie.


----------



## Aer0 (21. November 2013)

So Geflasht wuuhuuu
Aer0 / Powercolor R9-290 OC  / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked 
Das Leistungsplus per 3Dmark ist erkennbar.

Nur habe ich eine Frage, wie verände ich die Spannung? Weder Asus Gpu tweak, noch msi afterburner 3.0 beta 17 zeigen die spannung an, noch lässt sie sich verändern..


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> evt bin ich ja zu altmodisch,aber für 350euro kann man doch eine Karte mit Spulenfiepen erst ab 200fps erwarten oder nicht? Ich frage mich echt was für eine kacke sie da verbauen. Scheinen ja sehr viele Karten davon betroffen zu sein,wie auch schon bei der 7900er Serie.



Hör mir auf mit der 7900er Serie....  

Ich hatte rund 15 Karten..... Eine Schlimmer als die andere aber nicht Harmlos sondern wie eine Grille die im Ohr sitzt....... -.-

Versteh nich warum Nvidia das in den Griff bekommt und AMD nicht....


----------



## solofox (21. November 2013)

also mit einem lauten lüfter komme ich klar. ist dann eben so, sowas kann man wechseln. garantie hin oder her, man kann etwas dagegen tun. aber diese ******** mit dem spulenfiepen geht GAR NICHT. meine powercolor 290 ist seit heute morgen wieder auf dem weg zurück zu mindfactory.

eine chance gebe ich powercolor noch, wenn die wieder so extremes fiepen hat, dann wird's eben eine nvidia. habe ich eben pech und muss mehr blechen, dafür ist ruhe.


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Naja AMD Fiept halt..... 



@Aero  auch zu dir sage Ich : Lesen oder Sufu.... Wurde auch mehrfach durchgekaut zuletzt bei PolsKa


----------



## PolsKa (21. November 2013)

Aero du musst es in den Settings freischalten,oder nimm die neuste Version von Gpu tweak. Hatte das Problem auch.

NV hat aber auch teilweise dieses Problem,ist ja nicht so dass es keine 700gtx Karten mit Spulenfiepen gibt. Nur scheinbar sind sie deutlich seltener betroffen,da hast du recht.


----------



## Axonia (21. November 2013)

Nur weil man NVIDIA kauft heißt das nicht, dass du nicht mit Spulenfiepen konfrontiert wirst. 
Auch NVIDIA hat diese Probleme. Man könnte halt nur sagen, dass es tendenziell bei AMD öfter vor kommt. 
Mich stört das fiepen aber auch extrem. Von fünf 7970 Karten, waren zwei wirklich fürchterlich. 
Selbst beim Browser fiepte es. Die letzten drei hatten nicht dieses Problem. Bzw erst ab 1000 FPS. Auch meine zuletzt verwendete 7950 war frei von fiepen. 
Man kann halt Glück oder Pech haben.


----------



## SkullEye77 (21. November 2013)

Hatte mich eigentlich gefreut, meine Powercolor R9 290 OC ist seid gestern unterwegs zu mir, aber jetzt habe ich ja richtig Angst das ich eine mit Spulenfiepen erwische O.o
Und ich kann sie, außer in meinem uralten Pc hier, nichtmal testen, da ich sie vor meinen ganzen anderen PC Teilen bestellt habe um eine unlockbare zu erwischen.. schraube einfach den Kühler ab und prüfe die Seriennummer des Chips.
Wird das Spulenfiepen leiser/unterbunden wenn man einen Wasserkühler draufschraubt?


----------



## solofox (21. November 2013)

bei mindfactory/VIBU/drivecity/compuland sind die powercolor karten nun alle weg. sind bestellt und werden am 29.11. erwartet.

also morgen in einer woche erst.


----------



## SkullEye77 (21. November 2013)

Da hab ich wohl noch Glück gehabt, meine wurde heute früh noch abgeschickt


----------



## Aer0 (21. November 2013)

hab spannungsüberwachung und kontrolle in afterburner aktiviert, außerdem auch inoffizielles overclocking und neugestartet


----------



## PolsKa (21. November 2013)

SkullEye77 schrieb:


> Hatte mich eigentlich gefreut, meine  Powercolor R9 290 OC ist seid gestern unterwegs zu mir, aber jetzt habe  ich ja richtig Angst das ich eine mit Spulenfiepen erwische O.o
> Und  ich kann sie, außer in meinem uralten Pc hier, nichtmal testen, da ich  sie vor meinen ganzen anderen PC Teilen bestellt habe um eine unlockbare  zu erwischen.. schraube einfach den Kühler ab und prüfe die  Seriennummer des Chips.
> Wird das Spulenfiepen leiser/unterbunden wenn man einen Wasserkühler draufschraubt?


 

Normalerweise ist es Temperatur unabhängig. Habe es selbst bei 60C,macht keinen Unterschied. Mit der Wasserkühlung wirst du es noch mehr merken,wenn der rest leise ist. Aber es gibt ja auch paar Karten die es scheinbar nicht haben,oder erst bei hohen FPS,was ansich normal ist. Es tritt ja auch nur unter Last auf,wenn man eh mit Headset zockt dann kann man sicherlich damit leben.

Aber wenn du den Kühler abschraubst,dann kannst du sie auch nicht mehr zurück schicken.


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Gerade mit ner Wakü hört man,Spulenfiepen den der Vorteil der Wakü ist ja das Sie Arsch Leise sein sollte  Ergo hört man das Fiepen was durch einen Lauten Lüfter unterdrückt wird.


----------



## Axonia (21. November 2013)

SkullEye77 schrieb:


> Hatte mich eigentlich gefreut, meine Powercolor R9 290 OC ist seid gestern unterwegs zu mir, aber jetzt habe ich ja richtig Angst das ich eine mit Spulenfiepen erwische O.o
> Und ich kann sie, außer in meinem uralten Pc hier, nichtmal testen, da ich sie vor meinen ganzen anderen PC Teilen bestellt habe um eine unlockbare zu erwischen.. schraube einfach den Kühler ab und prüfe die Seriennummer des Chips.
> Wird das Spulenfiepen leiser/unterbunden wenn man einen Wasserkühler draufschraubt?


 
Das Spulenfiepen hat nichts mit dem Kühlkörper zu tun. 
Das einzige was dies vermindern könnte wäre z.B Vsync.
Weil die Fiepen meist bei höheren FPS Raten vorkommt.
Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du eine erwischt, die keinen Terror macht 

Edit: Hätte wohl erst mal "f5" drücken sollen


----------



## solofox (21. November 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist es Temperatur unabhängig. Habe es selbst bei 60C,macht keinen Unterschied.


 
absolut unabhängig.

gestern unter windows alles bestens, dann direkt BF4 getestet. das fing sofort volle pulle an zu fiepen, ohne lauter zu werden oder so. 

auch lüfter hatte ich einmal auf 70% (ohren tun immer noch weh), temperaturen gingen runter, das fiepen war aber immer gleich stark.

also wakü schafft da keine abhilfe. man kann nur versuchen die dinger mit epoxidharz zu bändigen, aber an die spulen kommt man wohl schlecht ran, die sind in einem gehäuse glaube ich.


----------



## SkullEye77 (21. November 2013)

Vielen Dank, hoffe ich auch  Werde ich ja dann sehen, ich werde euch morgen mitteilen ob die letzten Powercolors auch noch unlockbar sind


----------



## franzthecat (21. November 2013)

Nowater schrieb:


> Bei mir laeuft alles problemlos nachm Flash, alles sogar auf 5% übertaktet. Bioshock, WOT etc...




 Dann werd ichs mal flashen wie beschrieben.
Hat hier schon einer beim flashen die Grfk hin gemacht.


----------



## Aer0 (21. November 2013)

So, ich habe meine Unlockte 290(x) jetzt mal getestet und muss sagen, ich bin sehr zufrieden.
Erst hatte ich mit dem ASUS tool probleme, direkt nachdem asus tweak gestartet ist blackscreen, ich musste es per abgesicherten modus entfernen und nutze die grafikkarte jetzt mit msi afterburner.
Die Spannungseinstellungen habe ich mit einem Trick von dieser Seite freigeschaltet: MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 17(2013-11-14) - Guru3D.com Forums

Mit 1ghz takt und einer benutzerdefinierten lüfterkontrolle, die bei furmark 80c mit 55% lüftergeschwindigkeit hält bin ich ganz zufrieden, mit meinem dicken headset stört mich die lautstärke nicht.
Die 1 ghz werden stabil gehalten, leider kann ich nicht mehr als -25mv undervolten, da sonst meine gpu im idle zu wenig spannung hat.

Ich bin trotzdem sehr zufrieden, danke Speedy, dank dir wurde ich zum kauf animiert und habe nun eine 290x.


----------



## franzthecat (21. November 2013)

Ich hab den Usb Stick gebootet.
Dann den Rechner neu gestartet beim Herraufahren des Rechner des F11 gedrückt.Bei mir hat sich nichts getan.


----------



## hwk (21. November 2013)

Ist nicht bei jedem Board gleich.... geh einfach ins BIOS/UEFI und stell die bootreihenfolge richtig ein


----------



## andR_ (21. November 2013)

Hey Jungs... wenn ich im GPUz 2816 Shader angezeigt bekomme, hat das freischalten doch geklappt oder?!


----------



## Aer0 (21. November 2013)

eigentlich schon mach nochmal nen 3dmark dann weist du es zu 100%


----------



## WyRoX (21. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte eig mal Nachfragen ob sich schon jemand bei Computeruniverse eine Karte geholt und erfolgreich geflasht hat, weil die zur Zeit vorrätig sind


----------



## dnik (21. November 2013)

SkullEye77 schrieb:


> Da hab ich wohl noch Glück gehabt, meine wurde heute früh noch abgeschickt


 
Habe gestern nacht um 12.02 Uhr (Mitternachtsshopping) die drittletzte bekommen  Ging heute auch schon raus. Hoffen wir mal das die noch aus der gleichen Charge kommen ...
Gibt es schon welche die sich nicht unlocken ließen. Wenn die dazu gehört halte ich lieber die Sapphire.

Gruß


----------



## SkullEye77 (21. November 2013)

dnik schrieb:


> Habe gestern nacht um 12.02 Uhr (Mitternachtsshopping) die drittletzte bekommen  Ging heute auch schon raus. Hoffen wir mal das die noch aus der gleichen Charge kommen ...
> Gibt es schon welche die sich nicht unlocken ließen. Wenn die dazu gehört halte ich lieber die Sapphire.
> 
> Gruß


 
Ja, ich habe meine genau 20 Uhr bestellt, war anscheinend richtig knapp  Einer hat auch gestern bestellt und seine heute bekommen, sie ließ sich unlocken. Bisher gab es meines Wissens nach nur eine Powercolor in diesem Forum die sich nicht unlocken ließ


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Also man muss echt sagen das,was viele machen ist Betrug und eine Bodenlose Frechheit gegenüber dem Händler und vorallem dem neuen Kunden.

So viele hier die Karten an mass bestellen und wieder zurücksenden wenn es nicht klappt. ! 

Mann kauft doch keine Karte NUR um Sie zu Unlocken ! 

Eine Normale 290 ist 1-3 FPS langsamer das merkt niemand ! 

Euer Verhalten ist Teils unmöglich , und dann kommt wieder sowas wie : Ne die Sende Ich wieder zurück die war schonmal geöffnet....


----------



## hwk (21. November 2013)

Muss ich dir recht geben Speedy...
Btw. warum wartet ihr denn bis 0:00 Uhr, bestellt doch einfach bei VibuOnline, da kostet es afaik sowieso keinen Versand (an die Leute die nicht krampfhaft versuchen unlockbare zu bekommen und Paketweise bestellen/zurückschicken)


----------



## Duvar (21. November 2013)

Fehlt nur noch, dass einer auf die Idee kommt und sich 20 Stk bestellt und alle unlockbaren mit 30€ Aufpreis weiter verkauft


----------



## SkullEye77 (21. November 2013)

Ich habe bei VibuOnline eine Karte bestellt, mehr wäre mir sowieso nicht möglich. Wenn sie ankommt schraube ich den Kühler ab und prüfe die Nummer des Chips, dann weiß ich ja ob ich sie unlocken kann oder nicht, dies zu testen ist mir noch nicht möglich. Wenn es klappt freue ich mich, wenn nicht behalte ich sie einfach, nach dem abschrauben des Kühlers kann ich sie sowieso nicht zurückschicken..


----------



## Smil0r (21. November 2013)

Jap. Deshalb hab ich mir auch direkt die etwas teurere geholt von vtx3d in der Hoffnung so doch noch eine zu bekommen so es klappt da davon nicht so viele verkauft wurden. Und es gab nur 2 positive unlocks aber keine negativen 
Und wenns doch nicht klappt shit Happens. Trotzdem ne gute Karte. 
Wäre nur nicht mit einem echt auffaltendem Spuhlen fiepen einverstanden. Wenns nur ein wenig ist okay. Shit Happens. Ein paar Jahre wird's scho nicht so auffallen neben den 8 Gehäuselüftern hrhr


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

SkullEye77 schrieb:


> Ich habe bei VibuOnline eine Karte bestellt, mehr wäre mir sowieso nicht möglich. Wenn sie ankommt schraube ich den Kühler ab und prüfe die Nummer des Chips, dann weiß ich ja ob ich sie unlocken kann oder nicht, dies zu testen ist mir noch nicht möglich. Wenn es klappt freue ich mich, wenn nicht behalte ich sie einfach, nach dem abschrauben des Kühlers kann ich sie sowieso nicht zurückschicken..



Und das ist auch kein Beinbruch den wie gesagt ausser im Schw***vergleich merkt man es eh nicht.  Ausserdem lassen sich normale 290er höher Takten weil Sie weniger Shader haben   die 1250/1700 habe ich mit den vollen Shadern zB nicht mehr Erreicht


----------



## Crapdude (21. November 2013)

Hallo,

bin auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen weil ich vorhabe mir ne neue Karte zu zulegen und hätte ein paar Fragen.
Wenn ich jetzt mir eine Powercolor kaufe habe ich dann überhaupt noch Chance eine unlockbare zu bekommen? Werden diese karten weitehin noch so produziert?
Lohnt sich der unlock überhaupt, wieviel bring mir das? 
Weil ob ich jetzt 60 oder 70 frames habe ist ja im prinzip Wurst!
Ich spiele in Auflösung 1920x1200 und möchte natürlich das alles auf hohen Qualitätseinstellungen flüssig läuft wie z.B. BF4.


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Crapdude schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin auf diesen Beitrag gestoßen weil ich vorhabe mir ne neue Karte zu zulegen und hätte ein paar Fragen.
> Wenn ich jetzt mir eine Powercolor kaufe habe ich dann überhaupt noch Chance eine unlockbare zu bekommen? Werden diese karten weitehin noch so produziert?
> ...



Ich kann mal in meine Glaskugel schauen um zu Fragen wie lange noch ......

Zu Thema FPS einfach mal wie alle anderen Lesen und nicht immer nur Sturr die Überschrift Lesen und sofort Posten ! Ca 7 Posts vorher steht was zum Thema FPS......


----------



## dnik (21. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Also man muss echt sagen das,was viele machen ist Betrug und eine Bodenlose Frechheit gegenüber dem Händler und vorallem dem neuen Kunden.



Wo ist das denn Betrug? Die Händler bieten es an und es geht ja genau das Gerät zurück, dass die vorher verkauft haben und zwar im exakt gleichen Zustand. Ich hätte (und habe schon mehrfach) kein Problem wenn ich bereits geöffnete Ware bekomme solange sie i.o. ist. Im Laden angucken, sich beraten lassen und dann online kaufen gehört sich nicht (ist aber immer noch kein Betrug). 20 Stück kaufen und vorher schon zu wissen das man sie nicht haben will ist auch nicht in Ordnung aber ein Produkt kaufen und dann zurück schicken weil es einem nicht gefällt ist vollkommen in Ordnung und das btw. sogar im Gesetz verankert. 

Wenn du danach gehst dann ist es viel mehr eine Frechheit das Gerät zu etwas unlocken wofür es nicht gedacht ist und das öffentlich public zu machen. Der Hersteller hat jetzt Einbußen weil es X Personen gibt die keine R9 290X kaufen sondern eine R9 290 und diese unlocken ... 

Zerbrecht euch nicht die Köpfe der Händler - die wehren sich schon wenn sie wollen. 

Gruß


----------



## dnik (21. November 2013)

Ah moment ich sehe grade das du mich vermutlich falsch verstanden hast. Wenn sich die Karte unlocken lässt behalte ich die natürlich. Wenn die sich nicht unlocken lässt dann geht entweder sie oder die Sapphire wieder zurück. 

Ich bestelle die mir nicht nur um mal eine ungelockte gehabt zu haben und die dann wieder zurück zu schicken. Sowas gehört sich schlichtweg nicht. 

Gruß


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

290X Karten sind derzeit sowas von mager !

Ich will mal waage Behaupten ohne das es public geworden wäre , wären nicht so viele Karten verkauft worden !!!!! 

zB.: Mindfactory von einem Abend zum Morgen über 100 Stk verkauft !

Die Hersteller Freut das doch ..... 

Und es ist Betrug was rumzuflashen und die Karte wieder zurück zusenden, Ich rede nicht von Spulenfiepen oder sowas sondern klar von den Leuten die hier nur Karten zum Unlocken kaufen.

Und wenn ein 2000er Chip drauf ist dann ist er genau dafür da um als 290X zu Arbeiten das hat nichts damit zutun etwas ausserhalb der Specs zu betreiben.

Naja Back to Topic.... 

MrZonk bitte nicht löschen, das sollte Allgemein mal gesagt werden mit der Karten bestellerei !


----------



## SamsiteSix (21. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst einmal vielen Dank für die sehr hilfreichen Infos hier, super. Also, ich habe soeben meine PC R9 290 erhalten und bin exakt nach Speedy's sehr guter Anleitung vorgegangen...der Flash-Vorgang hat soweit funktioniert, ich habe das Asus 290X Rom aufgespielt... Anbei ein Voher ( Original PC BIOS) und Nachher ( ASUS 290X BIOS) Screenshot...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollten nicht alle Shader freigeschaltet sein? Was habe ich falsch gemacht?


Bitte um eure Hilfe.

Danke & Gruß

SamsiteSix


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

SamsiteSix schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> zunächst einmal vielen Dank für die sehr hilfreichen Infos hier, super. Also, ich habe soeben meine PC R9 290 erhalten und bin exakt nach Speedy's sehr guter Anleitung vorgegangen...der Flash-Vorgang hat soweit funktioniert, ich habe das Asus 290X Rom aufgespielt... Anbei ein Voher ( Original PC BIOS) und Nachher ( ASUS 290X BIOS) Screenshot...
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach , deine Karte lässt sich NICHT freischalten.


----------



## franzthecat (21. November 2013)

hwk schrieb:


> Ist nicht bei jedem Board gleich.... geh einfach ins BIOS/UEFI und stell die bootreihenfolge richtig ein




Servus hwk

Ich habe  das so im BIOs gemacht mit der Reihenfolge UEFI -P1 Samsung SSD-DVDRAM  dann Beenden und Änderungen Speichern gedrückt und beim Hochfahren des Rechner F11 gedrückt leider hat sich nichts getan
(Es kommt nichts zum aufwählen oder gar mit atiflash. Das hat doch nichts mit Cmd zu tun wo die anschließende Eingabe erflogt.ich warte darauf das sich so ein ähnliches Fenster von selbst öffnet ?)
(win98boot hab ich ohne pfeilchen anklicken verschoben)
Gibt es die möglichkeit das über Cmd zu atiflash -s 0 backup /rom  atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom fertig zu machen mit diesen Eingaben?


----------



## Crapdude (21. November 2013)

Sry, mein Gott hatte nicht gerade Lust hier 60 Seiten zu lesen. 
Aber ich finde es toll wie man hier empfangen wird! 
Ich war der Meinung man kein das Forum nutzen um sich hier auszutauschen, aber irgendwie gibts in jedem Forum einen der sofort angepisst ist wenn zum 3. mal die gleiche Frage kommt. 
Das bist scheinbar hier du! Hi!
Vllt lese ich noch und finde die Antwort oder auch nicht, um rauzufinden ob man mit der Karte BF4 sauber spielen kann...
Manchmal macht der Ton die Musik, aber vllt ist das auch einfach deine Art!?
Anstatt hier ne belanglose Antwort zu schreiben, hättes mir die Antwort auf meine Frage geben koennen.
Zu der Glaskugel, mich hätte nur interessiert ob hier jemand in letzter Zeit eine UNLOCKBARE gekauft hat. 
Mehr nicht!


----------



## Duvar (21. November 2013)

Versuchs mal mit zB F8 und im Bios muss du deinen eingesteckten USB Stick an erste Position setzen.


----------



## Smil0r (21. November 2013)

Ärgere dich doch nicht gleich so. Da gibts irgendwo in deinem fenster eine Suchfunktion. Das ist so eine Erfindung die man irgendwann mal wegen Leuten wie dir da hingezaubert hat. Auch google kann man befragen. Da wird sogar auf dieses Forum verwiesen


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Crapdude schrieb:


> Sry, mein Gott hatte nicht gerade Lust hier 60 Seiten zu lesen.
> Aber ich finde es toll wie man hier empfangen wird!
> Ich war der Meinung man kein das Forum nutzen um sich hier auszutauschen, aber irgendwie gibts in jedem Forum einen der sofort angepisst ist wenn zum 3. mal die gleiche Frage kommt.
> Das bist scheinbar hier du! Hi!
> ...




Ich habe fast alle Fragen über 30mal beantwortet und bekomme immer wieder die gleichen "dämlichen Fragen" auch per PN .... Irgendwann ist mal gut ! 

Denn wenn du keine Lust hast 60 Seiten zu Lesen habe Ich keine Lust zum 60mal die Frage zu beantworten !  
Wer das nicht Nachvollziehen kann , kann gerne mal meinen Account für nen Tag bekommen und sehen wie einen das nach ner Zeit nervt !

Man kann auch mal Eigeninitiative zeigen und die Suchfunktion nutzen oder Google da wird man sogar,auf diesen Thread verwiesen und nicht immer alles wie King of Kotelett auf den Tisch serviert bekommen.

Danke Smil0r für deinen Beitrag ! TOP !


----------



## Crapdude (21. November 2013)

Noch so ein Clown!
Alles klar weiß ich bescheid. 
Aber da Frage ich mich schon warum man sowas hier macht und sich dann aufregt wenn fragen dazu kommen!? 
Auch wenn es immer die gleichen sein mögen. Es ist eben nicht alles sofort ersichtlicht, wo man nochmal über die Strukturierung des Beitrags und der Fakten nachdenken könnte.


----------



## Kenner (21. November 2013)

Vielen Dank für diesen ausführlichen Guide 

Kenner /Powercolor R9 -290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked

Gekauft am 19.11 bei *Computeruniverse* heute bekommen.


----------



## Smil0r (21. November 2013)

Ja np  hab aber auch selbst mal doof gefragt... Geb ich jetzt mal zu hehe


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Mensch da sind heute aber wieder viele Unlocked Karten dazu gekommen , muss Ich morgen  alle Nachtragen man kann ja fast davon Auagehen das von 10 Karten mind 9 Unlockbar sind (bildlich gesprochen)


----------



## tuningmaster (21. November 2013)

heute sind meine Karten auch angekommen, ich habe die am Samstag bestellt.

Eine lässt sich freischalten die andere nicht. Also alles nur Glückssache trotz direkt aufeinanderfolgende Seriennummern.

tuningmaster /Powercolor R9 -290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked

tuningmaster /Powercolor R9 -290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / locked (2. Karte)


Die zweite Karte hat ein sehr lautes Spulenfiepen, was die erste Karte nicht hat.


----------



## aggro23 (21. November 2013)

Moin Leute, 
wollte mich auch einmal kurz zu Wort melden.

Heute ist meine VTX3D RADEON R9 290 X-Edition (ist nur eine normal 290) nach längerer Lieferzeit angekommen. Erst wollte ich mir eine 290x mit den Wasserkühler von aquatunnig holen, da  aber der Kühler nicht lieferbar war entschied ich mich für die MSI 290x Kingmod mit EKWb Wasserkühler von Caseking. Da sie bei der Karte der Liefertermin immer weiter verschoben haben, habe ich mich für die günstigste 290( ohne x) als Kingmod entschieden.
Nach dem Einbau habe ich den Guide von Speedy ausprobiert und das Asus Bios drauf geflasht. Nun kann ich mich in den Kreis der glücklichen einreihen die knapp 150€ gespart haben und ihre 290 zu 290x flashen konnten.
Ich habe leider vergessen einen Screenshot zumachen bevor ich die Karte geflasht habe.


----------



## Rizoma (21. November 2013)

aggro23 schrieb:


> Nun kann ich mich in den Kreis der glücklichen einreihen die knapp 150€ gespart haben


 

Zwischen der Billigsten 290x und der PowerColor liegen aber nur 80€


----------



## hwk (21. November 2013)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Servus hwk
> 
> Ich habe  das so im BIOs gemacht mit der Reihenfolge UEFI -P1 Samsung SSD-DVDRAM  dann Beenden und Änderungen Speichern ..


Du solltest den USB stick da an erste Stelle setzen, sollte eigentlich möglich sein.


----------



## Aer0 (21. November 2013)

mach doch eine faq auf dem startpost gegen die "dummen" fragen


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> mach doch eine faq auf dem startpost gegen die "dummen" fragen



Wie lange soll Ich den an diesem FAQ Sitzen ????


----------



## franzthecat (21. November 2013)

Mit F8 ist es aufgegnangen dort  steht 
P4: DVDRAM
P1:SSD
P3:WDC WD 10 EARS 
UFD:3.0Silicon Power 16 Gb
UFEI:UFD3.0Silicon Power 16 Gb
SETUP laden  

Ich geh davon aus das ich auswählen soll P3:WDC WD 10 EARS um dann die Eingabe zu vollenden? Für was ist (SETUP laden) da brauch ich das?


----------



## hwk (21. November 2013)

Du sollst da deinen USB Stick auswählen, wenn du von dem booten willst... WDC WD 10 EARS ist eine Western Digital HDD.


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Den hier : UFD:3.0Silicon Power 16 Gb    !!!!!!!  (Ich nehme an das is der Stick)


----------



## aggro23 (21. November 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Zwischen der Billigsten 290x und der PowerColor liegen aber nur 80€



Wenn man nach einer 290 mit fertiger wakü sind es denn doch 140€ und die Karte war nach 2 Tage bei mir.


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Ich finde man muss auch immer von den Lieferbaren 290Xern ausgehen !  

Wenn es danach geht habe Ich noch eine 290X bei Hardware Versandt für 379€ in Bestellung kommt voraussichtlich erst Januar laut Support


*UPDATE der Liste* 

*F.A.Q Online !!!!* Erst Lesen oder Sufu nutzen dann Fragen (Wenn Ich eine Vergessen habe, dann bitte Mitteilen)


----------



## Rene85 (21. November 2013)

*UPDATE der Liste* 



speedy wieso postet du nicht die Erfolge von manchen Leuten " wie mir " die Einträge in die Liste zu machen das wäre doch auch fair für andere um zusehen das die Karten unlocked sind... ? 
habe sie dir per PN geschickt da ich gut verstehe das das anstrengend sein kann.

Grüße


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. November 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> mach doch eine faq auf dem startpost gegen die "dummen" fragen



Würde Speedy oder jemand anderes sich diese Mühe machen, würden genau die Vögel, denen es zu viel Aufwand ist, diesen Thread zu lesen, die FAQ garantiert auch nicht lesen.  
RTFM! Passt zwar nicht wörtlich, inhaltlich aber schon.

Munter bleiben!


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

FAQ ist jetzt Online,  sollte wieder so eine Frage kommen von jmd der zu Faul ist, wird es von mir keinerlei Hilfestellung mehr geben....(für die betreffende Person) 

Das hat auch nix mit Frech oder sonst was zutun aber Ich habe als Ausbilder schon Starke nerven aber keine aus Stahl....


----------



## DonRottweiler (21. November 2013)

Nabend zusammen,

nachdem das ja mit dem flashen bei mir nicht so richtig geklappt hat, habe ich jetzt mal auf den Chip geschaut.
215-0852000 

Das ist doch ein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

das ist ein Klasse Zeichen , woran ist es nochmal bei dir gescheitert ?


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> *UPDATE der Liste*



Huch, haste mich überlesen? Ich fühle mich unbeachtet.  Hatte in Post 499 meinen Erfolg verkündet. 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## DonRottweiler (21. November 2013)

Nachm Flash nur noch schwarzes Bild und kein booten mehr mit dem geflashten Bios. Hab da aber noch nicht weiter nachgehakt, weil ich grad sehr viel Arbeit hab.
Aber Wochenende werd ich mich genauer mit beschäftigen und meine langersehntee Wakü zusammenbasteln.

Mann, ist das ne schmotze da auf dem Chip.


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Huch, haste mich überlesen? Ich fühle mich unbeachtet.  Hatte in Post 499 meinen Erfolg verkündet.
> 
> Munter bleiben!



Oh sorry ... Hab ab Seite 50 Angefangen , hab dich wohl übersehen , SORRY !

Änder das Morgen ,hab den PC schon aus.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. November 2013)

DonRottweiler schrieb:


> Mann, ist das ne schmotze da auf dem Chip.



Meinst du, dass da zu viel Wärmeleitpaste draufgeschmiert wurde? Dazu gab es anderswo schonmal ein paar Postings. 

Bei mir war die Menge ganz o.k. Aber die Qualität der WLP war unmöglich. Eine Konsistenz von halb vertrocknetem Kaugummi. Unmöglich, einer solche High-End-Karte mit einem so billigen Artikel einen Teil der Leistung zu rauben.  Wer trifft bei den Herstellern nur solche idiotischen Entscheidungen? 

Munter bleiben!


----------



## sepei (21. November 2013)

warum stehen eigentlich nicht meine beiden karten an der Liste an der ersten Seite?


----------



## Hornissentreiber (21. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Oh sorry ... Hab ab Seite 50 Angefangen , hab dich wohl übersehen , SORRY !



Hast keinen Grund, dich zu entschuldigen. War nicht ernst gemeint. DANKE vielmehr für deine Mühe.


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

sepei schrieb:


> warum stehen eigentlich nicht meine beiden karten an der Liste an der ersten Seite?


 Deine sind doch Unlocked oder nicht ?

Edit: stehst garnicht drauf....  Wohl überlesen.....  Schreibst es mir bitte rein eben ?


----------



## PolsKa (21. November 2013)

Mach mal lieber eine Liste ob die Karte Spulenfiepen hat oder nicht


----------



## Rene85 (21. November 2013)

Rene85 / Sapphire R9-290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Locked
Rene85 / VTX3D R9-290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked
meine fehln auch 

mich würden auch die ASIC quallität andere interessieren (Liste)


----------



## DrDave (21. November 2013)

DonRottweiler schrieb:


> Nachm Flash nur noch schwarzes Bild und kein booten mehr mit dem geflashten Bios. Hab da aber noch nicht weiter nachgehakt, weil ich grad sehr viel Arbeit hab.
> Aber Wochenende werd ich mich genauer mit beschäftigen und meine langersehntee Wakü zusammenbasteln.
> 
> Mann, ist das ne schmotze da auf dem Chip.


 
Das gleiche Problem hat mein Kumpel auch...
@ Speedy: Da das flashen scheinbar nicht bei allen glatt läuft und doch mal Probleme auftreten (von vergessenen BIOS Dateien oder atiflash mal abgesehen) wäre es vlt. gut auch Lösungsansätze zu sammeln, wie z.B. eben dieser Blackscreen nach "erfolgreichen" flashen


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Alles Wichtigen Daten sind im Ordner drin ! atiflash usw....  X BIOS , Non X BIOS , PowerColor Bios

Zu. Thema Blackscreen habe Ich geschrieben nicht alle Mobos erkennen die Karte dann an.... Man soll ein anderes X BIOS Flashen


----------



## Manni75 (21. November 2013)

PowerColor R9-290 OC / Elpida EDW2032BBBG / Locked


----------



## Haldi (21. November 2013)

Ach mist -.- scheint so als hätte ich auch Karten der Zweiten Generation erwischt.

mal sehen was auf dem Chip steht wenn ich Wakü drauf haue.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haldi / Powercolor OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Locked


----------



## flasha (21. November 2013)

Heute ist meine Powercolor gekommen!

Leider schon nen Blackscreen beim öffnen von GPU-Z bekommen. Muss man sich da Sorgen machen?

Werde am Wochenende eventuell probieren, die Karte unzulocken!

Inwieweit erhöht sich die Temperatur der Karte nach dem Flash durch ein (x) Bios? Steht das hier im Thread schon?


----------



## franzthecat (21. November 2013)

hwk schrieb:


> Du sollst da deinen USB Stick auswählen, wenn du von dem booten willst... WDC WD 10 EARS ist eine Western Digital HDD.



Jetzt bin ich einen Schritt weiter wenn ich UFD:3.0Silicon Power 16 Gb  nehm geht ein Schwarzer Bildschirm auf(bei den andern tut sich gar nichts) leider steht oben links Microsoft(r) Windows 98 und nicht ATI Flash.

Wenn ich denn befehl  atiflash -s 0 backup.rom oder atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom eingebe dann bekomme ich die Antwort Invalid command.

Kann ich die zwei Befehle nach und nach eingeben oder muss ich da jedesmal neu starten.


----------



## hwk (21. November 2013)

Hast du atiflash auch auf den USB Stick gezogen?


----------



## Smurfigo (21. November 2013)

Ich freu mir grad ein Loch in den Bauch! 

Smurfigo / Powercolor OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked

GPU Tweak hat gleich dieses neue Bios aufgespielt... kennt einer die Änderungen? soll ich wieder das Ur-Asus Bios zurückflashen, was meint ihr?


----------



## Rene85 (21. November 2013)

Ihr könnt auch ATIWINFLASH nutzen ohne die ganze brei geschichte.... via MS DOS 
alles bequem im Windows flashen... das ist für manche vielleicht einfacher.. dank dual Bios alles halb so wild.

Erklärung 

1 : Bild Laden anklicken , gewünschtes Bios auswählen 
2 : Programm anklicken warten bis fertig 
3 : PC reboot

Wichtig ATIWINFLASH als Admin ausführen.

uploadet winflash kompatible version für eure 290 er karten


----------



## franzthecat (21. November 2013)

hwk schrieb:


> Hast du atiflash auch auf den USB Stick gezogen?



Hinkopiert hab ich den atiflash.

Beim verschieben von win98boot hab ich bewusst das häckchen nicht angeklickt .

Ich werd mal alles im USB Stick löschen und den vorgangang nochmal machen.


----------



## DonRottweiler (21. November 2013)

Denke auch dass es am Mobo liegt. Geflasht hab ich 100% nach deiner Anleitung. Scheint auch geklappt zu haben, nur dass der Rechner halt nicht startet, sobald eine der beiden Karten den Schalter auf dem geflashten Bios hat.
Somit ist es halt auch nicht so einfach möglich zurückzuflashen.

Ginge es Wenn ich den Bootstick mit dem ersten Bios starte, dann während des laufenden Betriebes auf das zweite Bios umschalte und dann das zweite Bios flashe?
Oder wird automatisch das Bios geflasht mit dem ich den Rechner gestartet habe?

Möchte mir nämlich nur ungern das erste Bios auch noch zerschießen, oder wie man es auch nenn mag.


----------



## Rizoma (21. November 2013)

Rene85 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt auch ATIWINFLASH nutzen ohne die ganze brei geschichte.... via MS DOS
> alles bequem im Windows flashen... das ist für manche vielleicht einfacher.. dank dual Bios alles halb so wild.
> 
> Erklärung
> ...



Bei mir hatte ATIWINFLASH die 290 nicht erkannt und irgend wie fühle ich mich bei einen DOS flash immer sicherer


----------



## Rene85 (21. November 2013)

DonRottweiler schrieb:


> Denke auch dass es am Mobo liegt. Geflasht hab ich 100% nach deiner Anleitung. Scheint auch geklappt zu haben, nur dass der Rechner halt nicht startet, sobald eine der beiden Karten den Schalter auf dem geflashten Bios hat.
> Somit ist es halt auch nicht so einfach möglich zurückzuflashen.
> 
> Ginge es Wenn ich den Bootstick mit dem ersten Bios starte, dann während des laufenden Betriebes auf das zweite Bios umschalte und dann das zweite Bios flashe?
> ...


 
ja das funktioniert du startest dein PC schalter auf Position wo es noch funktioniert , bootest von USB Stick und bevor du den Flash Vorgang startest schaltest du auf das nicht funktionierende Bios um.

Danach geht wieder alles  du kannst gern auch mein ATIWINFLASH probieren , vieleicht gehts damit auch ohne Blackscreen einen Versuch ist es wert.


----------



## Rene85 (21. November 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Bei mir hatte ATIWINFLASH die 290 nicht erkannt und irgend wie fühle ich mich bei einen DOS flash immer sicherer


 
warum auch ? deine Verson ist die von Powertechup, die erkennt noch keine 290er , meine Version ist gleiche wie von ASUS GPU TWEAK habe sie aus dem Installations Ordner von ASUS GPU TWEAK rauskopiert und getestet funktioniert alles wunderbar. 

Die Karten haben alle ein DUAL Bios was das flashen doch sicher macht. meine Meinung


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

DonRottweiler schrieb:


> Denke auch dass es am Mobo liegt. Geflasht hab ich 100% nach deiner Anleitung. Scheint auch geklappt zu haben, nur dass der Rechner halt nicht startet, sobald eine der beiden Karten den Schalter auf dem geflashten Bios hat. Somit ist es halt auch nicht so einfach möglich zurückzuflashen.  Ginge es Wenn ich den Bootstick mit dem ersten Bios starte, dann während des laufenden Betriebes auf das zweite Bios umschalte und dann das zweite Bios flashe? Oder wird automatisch das Bios geflasht mit dem ich den Rechner gestartet habe?  Möchte mir nämlich nur ungern das erste Bios auch noch zerschießen, oder wie man es auch nenn mag.


   Probier mal bitte ein BIOS Update des Mobos ,  ansonsten steck die Karte mal bitte raus. Und starte den PC (ohne Karte) dann machst ihn aus ... Steckst die Karte wieder rein und Startest neu  ...  Hab Ich selber noch nie Probiert aber Vllt geht es....   Ansonsten mal das Sapphire BIOS nutzen ?!?


Per Windows zu Flashen ist viel zu Riskant , BITTE nicht nachmachen....... Da kann viel zu viel Schiefgehen und dann ist die Futsch


----------



## Rizoma (21. November 2013)

Rene85 schrieb:


> warum auch ? deine Verson ist die von Powertechup, die erkennt noch keine 290er , meine Version ist gleiche wie von ASUS GPU TWEAK habe sie aus dem Installations Ordner von ASUS GPU TWEAK rauskopiert und getestet funktioniert alles wunderbar.



Wenn ich nen Tool suche suche ich gewöhnlich im Netz und nicht im Ordner eines anderen Tools  desswegen wusste ich auch nicht das die von powertechup nix mehr taugt


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Oder hättest einfach sofort meins genommen rizoma .  Damit ärger Ich dich gerne


----------



## Rene85 (21. November 2013)

da bricht überhaupt nichts ab... wir sind nicht mehr in der Zeit von Windows 3.11 

Du hast deine Karte selbst im Windows geflasht per GPU Tweak ist kein Unterschied. @ Speedy ( ASUS Bios update )


----------



## Rizoma (21. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Oder hättest einfach sofort meins genommen rizoma .  Damit ärger Ich dich gerne


 
Ich wünsche dir noch viele DAU´s die dich mit fragen zur 290 Löschern


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir noch viele DAU´s die dich mit fragen zur 290 Löschern


  Jetzt hast du mich verletzt :,(   Nacht Jungs , bis morgen 

Und Rottweiler bitte sag mir bescheid ob's geholfen hat !


----------



## DonRottweiler (21. November 2013)

Mach ich, schonmal danke für die ganzen Tipps. Werd mich aber auch erst morgen dranmachen. Muss auch ins Bett.


----------



## Pitfall (21. November 2013)

Speedy, wollte mich auch noch mal für die ganze Mühe von dir herzlich bedanken. 

Ich hoffe, dass meine bestellte Karte auch funzt. Mal schauen, kommt morgen.


----------



## vd29 (21. November 2013)

mein kumpel hat seine gelockte sapphire weggeschickt und sich ne powercolor geholt. >>>auch gelockt! das ist bitter.


----------



## MaxRink (21. November 2013)

vd29 schrieb:


> mein kumpel hat seine gelockte sapphire weggeschickt und sich ne powercolor geholt. >>>auch gelockt! das ist bitter.



Was is daran bitter? Der unterschied ist marginal.


----------



## Nowater (21. November 2013)

Wenigstens wieder in den Originalbioszustand versetzt?


----------



## Smil0r (21. November 2013)

Also wenn nicht fände ich das aber echt Mies.


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. November 2013)

Das ist genau das was ich vorhin angesprochen habe mir den Karten Flashen Und nur weil Sie nich zu Unlocken ist wieder wegzusenden...... Das geht garnicht.... Den die Karte hat keinerlei Mängel oder ähnliches.....


----------



## vd29 (21. November 2013)

ist richtig
die Händler werdens TUL danken


----------



## Smil0r (22. November 2013)

Ich dachte du willst schlafen Speedy  
Dann kann ich dir auch gleich schreiben das das FAQ und alles sehr gut gelungen ist. 
Ich wünsche mir jetzt ganz dreist eine bessere Tabelle und ein Windows Flash F.A.Q dazu. Hab meine nvidia auch immer über windows geflasht und das klappte auch immer. Achja, die hat nichtmal ein Dualbios ) 
Auch Duvar hat ganze Arbeit in der Ergänzung geleistet! Super Arbeit ihr zwei. 
(Ein Hinweis die Karten nicht zurück zu schicken wegen der wenigen Mehrleistung - Und wenn die zurückgeschickt werden aus welchen gründen auch immer auf standart zu flashen wäre auch noch gut) weil die Leute es echt unbedacht oder aus ignoranz ausnutzen.


----------



## DonRottweiler (22. November 2013)

Konnte es doch nicht lassen 

1. vtx 290 x-edition. Elpdia EDW2032BBBG         unlocked
2. mach ich morgen oder spätestens Samstag

Hab das 290x Bios der Sapphire genommen. Das Asus verursachte Blackscreen beim booten.


----------



## franzthecat (22. November 2013)

ES steht oben links Microsoft(r) Windows 98 und nicht ATI Flash.

Bei diesen befehl atiflash -s 0 backup.rom glaub ich hat der Rechner trotzdem kopiert ist das möglich? Dort stand copie und 700 oder sowas. 

BACKUP.ROM hab ich auf den USB Stick und dann eine Kopie angefertigt und in einen eigenen Ordner die andere aufn Stick gelasen die stört doch dort nicht.

Wenn ich den Befehl atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom eingebe kommt das als Antwort Format ATIflash -p (adapternum) (filename)

Was soll ich damit anfangen ?


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. November 2013)

DonRottweiler schrieb:


> Konnte es doch nicht lassen   1. vtx 290 x-edition. Elpdia EDW2032BBBG         unlocked 2. mach ich morgen oder spätestens Samstag  Hab das 290x Bios der Sapphire genommen. Das Asus verursachte Blackscreen beim booten.


   Hatte Ich doch Recht   Werde Ich ins FAQ übernehmen zwecks Blackscreen Lösung

Eigenlob Stinkt aber : Mann bin Ich gut      Sorry ^^


----------



## Smil0r (22. November 2013)

DonRottweiler schrieb:


> Konnte es doch nicht lassen
> 
> 1. vtx 290 x-edition. Elpdia EDW2032BBBG         unlocked
> 2. mach ich morgen oder spätestens Samstag
> ...



Sehr gut die Info! Davon bin ich vielleicht auch betroffen. Welches mobo??


----------



## JaniZz (22. November 2013)

Hab dann direkt heute den ac3 draufgeschnallt.

Danach total krasses spulenfieben was vorher garnicht vorhanden war, selbst im idle.

Dann hab ich einfach mal Lüftergeschwindigkeit auf 100 Prozent und weg war es.
Garnicht mehr vorhanden.
Schon komisch.


----------



## DrDave (22. November 2013)

DonRottweiler schrieb:


> Konnte es doch nicht lassen
> 
> 1. vtx 290 x-edition. Elpdia EDW2032BBBG         unlocked
> 2. mach ich morgen oder spätestens Samstag
> ...


 
Interessant.
Das Asus Bios, das PT1 Bios und das Powercolor verursachten auch den Blackscreen...


----------



## Smil0r (22. November 2013)

Keine Reaktion auf meine dreiste bitte weiter oben Speedy? Oder war die das schon


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. November 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Keine Reaktion auf meine dreiste bitte weiter oben Speedy? Oder war die das schön



An der Tabelle da werde Ich mich nal beim Softy erkundigen,  zwecks FAQ für Windows da bin Ich eigentlich nicht für weil Ich davon nichts halte, per DOS geht das sowas von schnell,dauert keine Minute und ist Narrensicher.

Wer das machen will kann gerne eins verfassen Ich packe es dann mit auf Post 1 wie wärs Smil0r ??


----------



## Rizoma (22. November 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Sehr gut die Info! Davon bin ich vielleicht auch betroffen. Welches mobo??



Was hatte deine Karte für ne nummer?


----------



## franzthecat (22. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Versuchs mal mit zB F8 und im Bios muss du deinen eingesteckten USB Stick an erste Position setzen.



Danke für die Antwort auf meinen Rechner gehts mit F8 statt mit F11 und das UEFI musste ich als erstes setzen.


----------



## Smil0r (22. November 2013)

@Rizoma:
@speedy:
Wenn ich meine Karte bekomme und es selbst durchführen konnte mach ich das gerne um meinen Betrag zum ganzen zu leisten. 
Das mir da nun ja keiner zuvor kommt!


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. November 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> @Rizoma:
> @speedy:
> Wenn ich meine Karte bekomme und es selbst durchführen konnte mach ich das gerne um meinen Betrag zum ganzen zu leisten.
> Das mir da nun ja keiner zuvor kommt!



Ach da wird sich keiner drum reißen  die wollen alle doch nur alles auf dem Silbertablett hingelegt bekommen haben 

Bin ja schon froh das mich hier User unterstützen : Duvar , hwk , PolsKa und noch ein paar mehr !


----------



## Smil0r (22. November 2013)

Ja ich kann mir vorstellen das das schön sehr Zeitraubend ist. Deswegen mach ich nun auch Schlafpause  gute nacht!!


----------



## meratheus (22. November 2013)

Endlich mal wieder ein sehr gutes und vor allem brauchbares "How to"

Dankeschön


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Meratheus


Immer schön munter bleiben


----------



## dooz (22. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Erstmal danke fürs Idiotensichere HowTo 

Habs grad mit meiner ausprobiert... leider ohne Erfolg. Naja, halb so wild, hat ja genug Power das Ding 


dooz / Gigabyte R9-290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Locked


----------



## franzthecat (22. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Ach da wird sich keiner drum reißen  die wollen alle doch nur alles auf dem Silbertablett hingelegt bekommen haben
> 
> Bin ja schon froh das mich hier User unterstützen : Duvar , hwk , PolsKa und noch ein paar mehr !



Ich bin auch froh das die mir antworten.


----------



## DonRottweiler (22. November 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Sehr gut die Info! Davon bin ich vielleicht auch betroffen. Welches mobo??



MSI Z77A-GD65


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. November 2013)

DonRottweiler schrieb:


> MSI Z77A-GD65




Ist ja Lustig , beim MSI Z77 MPower gab es nich so große Probleme obwohl die BIOSE auf den  Mobos ja gleich sind


----------



## Aer0 (22. November 2013)

Mein etwas älteres MSI z68 GD65 Board, immerhin vom selben hersteller hatte nur blackscreen probleme im verbindung mit asus tweak tool.


----------



## Ralle@ (22. November 2013)

Ralle@ / Powercolor OC / Hyinx H5GQ2H24AFR / Unlocked


----------



## solofox (22. November 2013)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich einen Schritt weiter wenn ich UFD:3.0Silicon Power 16 Gb  nehm geht ein Schwarzer Bildschirm auf(bei den andern tut sich gar nichts) leider steht oben links Microsoft(r) Windows 98 und nicht ATI Flash.
> 
> Wenn ich denn befehl  atiflash -s 0 backup.rom oder atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom eingebe dann bekomme ich die Antwort Invalid command.
> 
> Kann ich die zwei Befehle nach und nach eingeben oder muss ich da jedesmal neu starten.


 

LOL!!! 


Leute, sorry, aber bei wem es schon am BIOS-flash scheitert und bei einer SO SIMPLEN Anleitung, der sollte sich fragen, ob er wirklich eine Grafikkarte flashen möchte/sollte.


----------



## DrDave (22. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Ist ja Lustig , beim MSI Z77 MPower gab es  nich so große Probleme obwohl die BIOSE auf den  Mobos ja gleich  sind


 
Das Problem liegt doch nicht am BIOS des Mainboards



Aer0 schrieb:


> Mein etwas älteres MSI z68 GD65 Board, immerhin vom selben hersteller hatte nur blackscreen probleme im verbindung mit asus tweak tool.


 
Wir reden hier aber von 2 verschiedenen Blackscreens, einmal das der Flashvorgang normal abläuft, dass Bild aber nach dem Neustart schwarz bleibt. Der andere Blackscreen tritt dann unter Windows bzw. bei Belastung der Grafikkarte auf...

"Nun müsst Ihr  den PC rebooten ,  während des *Herrauffahren   F11 Drücken *!!!    Nun solltet Ihr eine Manuele Auswahl treffen können, mit was Gebootet  werden soll.  Wählt nun euren USB Stick aus.  Es kommt nun ein  Schwarzer Bildschirm  oben links steht ATI Flash !"
Dieser Abschnitt ist etwas uneindeutig, denn oben links steht nunmal nicht atiflash


----------



## Smil0r (22. November 2013)

Hab gerad mal vorsorglich den Stick zusammengeschustert. Leider ist die angezeigte Auflösung des DOS beim starten so gering, das er von meinem 37" TV nicht angezeigt werden kann.
Lol
Irgend eine Lösung?
Flashen unter windows7 64 Bit. Ich mach dann auch gleich ein Howto für hier fertig. 
Gleich soll meine Karte kommen. Aber um 14 Uhr hab ich erstmal mittagsschicht. Also mal gucken. Vielleicht Kriege ich es ja doch noch bis dahin geschafft.


----------



## Tovie (22. November 2013)

Juten Morgen,
jetzt möchte ich auch meinen Senf dazugeben. Bin die ganze Zeit ein stiller Leser und jedesmal überrascht wie viele Kommentare ich von Morgens bis Abends in der Bahn nachlesen darf Hab mir auch die Powercolor 290 geholt, eingebaut und alles bestens ( das als alter Nvidia-Fan). Meine Frage ist, ich habe im normalen Zustand ( nur Surfen etc.) ca 60 Grad auf dem Chip anliegen. Wollte sowieso die Wärmeleitpaste ersetzen, Flashen würd ich später machen wenn alles eine weile gelaufen ist. Gehäuse ist mit 2 Lüftern gut gekühlt. Ach so das Fiepen kannte ich so bisher auch nicht, ab 1200 Frams gehts los ansonsten Ruhe ( Die Lüfter machen eigentlich nur bei Max Payne richtig lärm) Besten Dank an alle, für die Infos rund um die R 290


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. November 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt doch nicht am BIOS des Mainboards




Es liegt Teils sehr wohl am BIOS des Mobos !  Mehrfach in anderen Foren gelesen UND selber reproduziert auf dem AMD Board meines Bruders zack Blackscreen dann Bios Update des Mobos und es,hat sofort geklappt.

Es ist kein Allheilmittel , aber entweder das Sapphire Flashen oder BIOS Update.


----------



## franzthecat (22. November 2013)

solofox schrieb:


> LOL!!!
> 
> 
> Leute, sorry, aber bei wem es schon am BIOS-flash scheitert und bei einer SO SIMPLEN Anleitung, der sollte sich fragen, ob er wirklich eine Grafikkarte flashen möchte/sollte.



Es ist mir echt schon peinlich ,aber wenn es so wie beschrieben auf meinen Rechner zum machen wäre wäre ich schon fertig. Bevor ich hier gefragt hab ich immer wieder 1 bis 10 möglichkeiten probiert.


----------



## solofox (22. November 2013)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Es ist mir echt schon peinlich ,aber wenn es so wie beschrieben auf meinen rechner zum machen wäre wäre ich schon fertig. Bevor ich hier gefragt hab ich immer wieder 1 bis 10 möglichkeiten probiert.


 
war ja auch nicht böse gemeint, aber ist trotzdem lustig sowas zu lesen 

man kann mit einem bios flash nämlich normal ganz schön viel kaputt machen.


du musst irgendwo einen fehler gemacht haben bei dem ablauf, ansonsten funktioniert die methode nämlich einwandfrei.

wichtig ist ein bootfähiger USB stick, in diesem fall mit windows 98 eingabeaufforderung. dann hast du ja die atiflash.exe auf dem stick zusammen mit dem ASUS 290X bios. 

mit diesen beiden sachen funktioniert dann das flashen ganz einfach und schnell.


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Du kannst so weit ich weiß auch in den Ordneroptionen versteckte Dateien und Ordner anzeigen lassen, vllt fehlt bei dir einfach was auf dem Stick, habe leider keine Karte zur Hand, sonst hätte ich es noch detaillierter und absolut idiotensicher versucht zu erklären, bedeutet nicht, dass Speedy es nicht vernünftig erklärt hätte, aber bei einigen muss man bis an die Grenzen gehen (nicht negativ gemeint, hatte mit meinem ersten Bios flash auch zu kämpfen und kann es nachvollziehen) 
Es können nur 2 Fehler vorliegen, entweder der Stick ist nicht vernünftig präpariert/fehlende Daten/nicht vernünftig formatiert usw oder du machst einen Fehler beim eingeben des Befehls.


----------



## franzthecat (22. November 2013)

solofox schrieb:


> war ja auch nicht böse gemeint, aber ist trotzdem lustig sowas zu lesen
> 
> man kann mit einem bios flash nämlich normal ganz schön viel kaputt machen.
> 
> ...



No Risk No Fun

Wenns nach den Arbeitszeit geht und es sofort klappt ist man in 5 Min fertig.

 Der erste Befehl scheint funktioniert zu haben weil ich BACKUP.ROM hab also soviel kann nicht falsch sein . Beim zweiten Befehl hab ich schon mehrere versuche.

Da der Rechner mit einen falsch geschriebenen befehl das nicht verarbeitet kann dann geb ich den halt nochmal ein.

Ich gebs zu das ich bei den Befehlen mit den abständen probleme hab und die befehle schon mehrmals eingegeben hab.

Ich hab auch hier gelesen das der vorgang übern neustart ungefährlich ist zum vergleich übern Desktop und wenn der flash beschädigt auf die Grfikkarte kommt dann ich das herkömmliche Bios mit den Hebel oder so  wieder aktivieren 

So wie es  jetzt ausieht hat der zweite Befehl nicht mal schaden anrichtenb können oder?

No Risk no Fun


----------



## MaxRink (22. November 2013)

US keylayout und den Rom Namen groß schreiben


----------



## PolsKa (22. November 2013)

Newer R9 290 not ulockable to 290X anymore? - AMD - News : ocaholic

das wars wohl mit dem flashen  war ja auch klar


----------



## franzthecat (22. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Du kannst so weit ich weiß auch in den Ordneroptionen versteckte Dateien und Ordner anzeigen lassen, vllt fehlt bei dir einfach was auf dem Stick, habe leider keine Karte zur Hand, sonst hätte ich es noch detaillierter und absolut idiotensicher versucht zu erklären, bedeutet nicht, dass Speedy es nicht vernünftig erklärt hätte, aber bei einigen muss man bis an die Grenzen gehen (nicht negativ gemeint, hatte mit meinem ersten Bios flash auch zu kämpfen und kann es nachvollziehen)
> Es können nur 2 Fehler vorliegen, entweder der Stick ist nicht vernünftig präpariert/fehlende Daten/nicht vernünftig formatiert usw oder du machst einen Fehler beim eingeben des Befehls.



Ich glaub das ich ich glück gehabt den ersten Befehl richtig einzugeben und geklappt hat weil ich auf den Stick ein BACKUP.ROM .Das ist für mich ein hinweis das der USB Stick richtig verarbeitet worden ist.(Ist da meine vermutung richtig)

Da ich mit den abschätzen was ein Lehrzeichen ist oder nicht mich schwer tue hab ich damit ein paar versuche vorgenommen.

Nun gehn mir aber schon die möglichkeiten aus weil ich schon alle durchprobiert haben müsste.


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Mach einfach ein video und lass die Jungs mal drüber schauen.
In dem Video sollte alles ersichtlich sein, was auf dem stick drauf ist, der Flashvorgang selber etc pp.


----------



## franzthecat (22. November 2013)

Newer R9 290 not ulockable to 290X anymore? - AMD - News : ocaholic

das wars wohl mit dem flashen  war ja auch klar

Das hab ich auch vermutet deshalb hab ich mir meine Powercolor vorgestern gekauft.

Die Unfläshbaren sind noch gar nicht im umlauf die kömmen erst in den nächsten Wochen oder ?

Der Thread ist ist nicht mal eine Woche alt.


----------



## Wexlike (22. November 2013)

Sorry Jungs für meine etwas dümmliche Frage: Wie erkenne ich, ob das Flashen geklappt hat und die Graka unlocked ist ?

PC bootet und in GPU-Z steht: AMD Radeon R9 290 Series.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



unlocked / locked ? Vor 2 Stunden im Bora Shop in Eschweiler verkauft, lag unterm Tresen.


----------



## PolsKa (22. November 2013)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Newer R9 290 not ulockable to 290X anymore? - AMD - News : ocaholic
> 
> das wars wohl mit dem flashen  war ja auch klar
> 
> ...


 

ahso,dass hast du eben entschieden oder wie?  gut zu wissen

Wexlike ist unlocked bei dir,siehst du doch an den Shadern. Kannst ja mal sagen ob du Spulenfiepen beim Zocken hast


----------



## Wexlike (22. November 2013)

ok, sehr geil.  ich werd direkt mal einen benchmark laufen lassen und berichten !

8fps: kein fiepen
60fps vsync: kein fiepen
60fps ohne vsync: kein fiepen
150 fps: leichtes fiepen

gleich lass ich noch 3dmark laufen


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. November 2013)

Sorry aber Ich muss mir definitv nicht sagen lassen das dass HOW TO nicht so sei wie man es machen sollte..... Das ist Idioten sicher ! 

Dann sollte man es einfach sein lassen !


----------



## PolsKa (22. November 2013)

Das How to ist sehr gut. Evt kannst du als Option B bei Gigabyte Boards eintragen,dass es mit dem F11 booten nicht klappt. Dazu muss man in den Bios settings den USB stick als erste boot option auswählen und dann unter Dos flashen.


----------



## franzthecat (22. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Mach einfach ein video und lass die Jungs mal drüber schauen.
> In dem Video sollte alles ersichtlich sein, was auf dem stick drauf ist, der Flashvorgang selber etc pp.



Mit welcher Software kann ich das machen?
Die mir auch alles aufzeichnet mit Neustart und wenn ich im Bios drinen bin und dann (F11) F8 usw.
Das hat ich in 20 min fertig.


----------



## Smil0r (22. November 2013)

Winflash 2x fehlgeschlagen. 
Besser über DOS flashen!

Smil0r / VTX3D R9 290 X-Edition / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG? / Unlocked

juhuu  4% mehr leistung


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Mit welcher Software kann ich das machen?
> Die mir auch alles aufzeichnet mit Neustart und wenn ich im Bios drinen bin und dann (F11) F8 usw.
> Das hat ich in 20 min fertig.


 
HANDY


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. November 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Winflash 2x fehlgeschlagen.
> Besser über DOS flashen!
> 
> Smil0r / VTX3D R9 290 X-Edition / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG? / Unlocked
> ...



Siehst du deswegen sage Ich per DOS.....

Ich laber schon keine Kacke 

Für alle Fälle Speedy , der PC Freak dem die Flasher glauben  :'D


----------



## franzthecat (22. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Sorry aber Ich muss mir definitv nicht sagen lassen das dass HOW TO nicht so sei wie man es machen sollte..... Das ist Idioten sicher !
> 
> Dann sollte man es einfach sein lassen !


 

Falls du mich meinst ich hab das nicht behaupted und finde deinen Thread sehr gut,nur komme ich mit F11 nicht weiter sondern mit F8 ich kann ja dann auch nicht sagen das ich mit F11 weitergekommen bin wenn ich mit F8 weitergekommen bin.

Ich hab mir auch extra deswegen die Grfk gekauft weil ich deinen Thread gelesen hab. Ich bin auch dabei ein Video zu machen wenn ich die passende Software hab.


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Was für eine Software Mensch?
Wie soll denn dein Video laufen unter DOS bzw beim Neustart des PCs?
Mach es mit dem Handy...


----------



## franzthecat (22. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was für eine Software Mensch?
> Wie soll denn dein Video laufen unter DOS bzw beim Neustart des PCs?
> Mach es mit dem Handy...


 Ich werde es mitn Handy machen.


----------



## Aer0 (22. November 2013)

@ Speedy
bei mir hat der Befehl atiflash -p -f 0 ASUS.ROM auch nciht geklappt, ich musste ein bisschen rumprobieren, bis ich herausgefunden habe, dass atiflash -p 0 ASUS.ROM -f hilft, könntest du ja auch als alternativbefehl in die anleitung packen.


----------



## Smurfigo (22. November 2013)

Tipp für die, die es nicht geschissen kriegen gescheit von ihrem USB stick zu booten und DOS aufzurufen. Evtl. habt ihr ein UEFI install? Musste bei mir den CSM auf Legacy stellen im Bios, dann funzts. Sonst hat er nicht vom Stick gebootet, weil der offensichtlich nicht UEFI kompatibel ist.

Hier nochmal für Speedy der Eintrag, is wohl untergegangen, musste nicht mehr den Thread durchwühlen:

Smurfigo / *PowerColor R9-290 OC* / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / *Unlocked*

Grazie!


----------



## DonRottweiler (22. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Für alle Fälle Speedy , der PC Freak dem die Flasher glauben  :'D



oder auch "Grandmaster Flash", für die, die ihn noch kennen 


edit: gleich mal angeschmissen


----------



## Pitfall (22. November 2013)

Könnte man an der Serial Nr. erkennen, ob sie überhaupt zur 290x umgeflasht werden kann?

Hat jemand zufällig als Serial ABG1311xxxx (steht auf der Verpackung)?
Könnte da mal bitte jemand schauen?


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. November 2013)

Pitfall schrieb:


> Könnte man an der Serial Nr. erkennen, ob sie überhaupt zur 290x umgeflasht werden kann?
> 
> Hat jemand zufällig als Serial ABG1311xxxx (steht auf der Verpackung)?
> Könnte da mal bitte jemand schauen?



Nein geht nicht !


----------



## PolsKa (22. November 2013)

Also es scheint sie wurde in der 11 Woche produziert,ist schonmal ein gutes zeichen  Aber sicher sein kannst du dir erst nach dem flashen.


----------



## Sonny330i (22. November 2013)

Meine  Powercolor r 290 ist vorhin gekommen.  Heute Abend geht's ans flashen. 
Drückt mir die


----------



## SkullEye77 (22. November 2013)

Alsoo.. an alle die ihre Powercolor OC heute bekommen haben, ich habe meinen Kühler soeben abgeschraubt, Der Chip hat die Nummer 2020..es sollte wohl nicht sein.
Naja die 2-3 FPS mehr machens jetzt auch nicht aus. Ist mittlerweile reines Glücksspiel ob man eine unlockbare bekommt. Solange sie kein lautes Spulenfiepen hat werde ich sie natürlich behalten 

SkullEye77/Powercolor R9 290 OC/-/locked             Am Mittwoch bestellt bei VibuOnline


----------



## Rene85 (22. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Siehst du deswegen sage Ich per DOS.....
> 
> Ich laber schon keine Kacke
> 
> Für alle Fälle Speedy , der PC Freak dem die Flasher glauben  :'D


 
Gotteswillen, nicht einfach das Programm schließen ... das dauert nen Momemt länger als im DOS , ich hab schon 20 mal geflasht ohne Probleme.


----------



## Sonny330i (22. November 2013)

SkullEye77 schrieb:


> Alsoo.. an alle die ihre Powercolor OC heute bekommen haben, ich habe meinen Kühler soeben abgeschraubt, Der Chip hat die Nummer 2020..es sollte wohl nicht sein.
> Naja die 2-3 FPS mehr machens jetzt auch nicht aus. Ist mittlerweile reines Glücksspiel ob man eine unlockbare bekommt. Solange sie kein lautes Spulenfiepen hat werde ich sie natürlich behalten
> 
> SkullEye77/Powercolor R9 290 OC/-/locked             Am Mittwoch bestellt bei VibuOnline



Oh oh, hab meine ebenfalls dort am Mittwoch bestellt 
Bin aber ganz deiner Meinung.  Zurückschicken is nicht, solange es kein wirklicher Garantiefall ist.

Wäre echt mies gegenüber dem Händler


----------



## SkullEye77 (22. November 2013)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Oh oh, hab meine ebenfalls dort am Mittwoch bestellt
> Bin aber ganz deiner Meinung.  Zurückschicken is nicht, solange es kein wirklicher Garantiefall ist.
> 
> Wäre echt mies gegenüber dem Händler


 
Falls es bei deiner geht, herzlichen Glückwunsch, und sei dir meines Neides sicher


----------



## hwk (22. November 2013)

ich hab hier von zwei Karten zu berichten, sind nicht meine aber nicht so schlimm!

2x PowerColor R9 290 OC/ Elpdia EDW2032BBBG/ Locked
bestellt Montag bei Mindfactory
Btw. fiepen beide... und zwar net grad wenig


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. November 2013)

*UPDATE der Liste (hwk wird noch nachgetragen)

UPDATE des F.A.Q  

UPDATE des How To´s (F11 oder F8 Bootmenü)*

Test :  

 Name | Karte | Locked/Unlocked
Speedy1612 | PowerColor R9-290 OC | Unlocked


DANKE an Softy für die Hilfe der Tabelle ! 

*Tabelle wird denke Ich mal am Wochenende Überarbeitet, ist schon sehr sehr Zeitaufwändig damit Ich es einfacher habe *

*BITTE nur noch SO (genau so)   :  

Speedy1612 | PowerColor R9-290 OC | Unlocked*


----------



## Aer0 (22. November 2013)

speedy füg mal bitte den befehl atiflash -p 0 ASUS.ROM -f zum Startpost hinzu, bei mir(wie bei vielen anderen hier auch) ging atiflash -p -f 0 ASUS.ROM NICHT!


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. November 2013)

Also bei mir geht der Befehl nicht und wenn Ich im Internet Befehle für ATIflash Google kommt dieser auch nicht.

Im F.A.Q ist der Befehl für Ganz ......   nochmal DEUTLICHER niedergeschrieben


----------



## Wexlike (22. November 2013)

@Polska ich muss meine Aussage revidieren. Spulenfieben richtig abartig und ständige Crashes(bei 93° in Games) wenn die Karte unter Last steht egal ob im Locked oder Unlocked Zustand. Ich werd sie gleich umtauschen.. >_<

edit: kann es sein, dass mein Netzteil nicht genug Power liefert ? 530W (würde mich sehr wundern, zumindest kann ich mir die Crashes kaum anders erklären)


----------



## Aer0 (22. November 2013)

Speedy und bei vielen anderen geht "dein" befehl nicht, füg doch einfach beide ein, dann gibts hier weniger beschwerden, bei "meinem" befehl habe ich das parameter -f einfach nach hinten verlagert, da atiflash bei mir nach -p die device id(meist 0) erwartet.


----------



## PolsKa (22. November 2013)

93Grad ist auch viel zu warm glaub ich! deswegen kommen wohl die crashes.Welches Netzteil hast du den? 530W von einem Chinaböller reichen nicht aus. Ich habe ein be quit e9 450W Netzteil.


----------



## MaxRink (22. November 2013)

95°C ist für die Karte von AMD vorgesehen.


----------



## PolsKa (22. November 2013)

Würde trotzdem mal den Lüfter auf 60% stellen und dann testen


----------



## idontkn0w123 (22. November 2013)

idontkn0w123 / Sapphire R9 290 / LOCKED
habs 290x bios nichtmal probiert, beim lüfterwechsel auf den AC3 die 20 hinten beim chip gesehn..


----------



## fleshless909 (22. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So ein Paket von der Gehirnfab.
Morgen gehts ans Unlocken wenn es klappt?
Welches Bios sollte ich nehmen?


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. November 2013)

fleshless909 schrieb:


> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=697776"/>
> So ein Paket von der Gehirnfab.
> Morgen gehts ans Unlocken wenn es klappt?
> Welches Bios sollte ich nehmen?



Bevor man wieder Sinnlos Fragen stellt einfach wie alle anderen Seite 1 Lesen......


----------



## Wexlike (22. November 2013)

Wex PowerColor R9-290 OC / Hyinx H5GQ2H24AFR / Unlocked  (umgetauscht wegen fiepen und abstürzen)
Wex PowerColor R9-290 OC / Hyinx H5GQ2H24AFR / Unlocked  (funzt einwandfrei)

HEHEHEHE !  Danke Speedy !


----------



## PolsKa (22. November 2013)

Die 2te Karte hat kein Spulenfiepen und Abstürze?


----------



## Wexlike (22. November 2013)

Jepp , die 2. läuft funderbar !


----------



## Smil0r (22. November 2013)

Wie sieht's denn mit den anderen vtx3d karten aus? Fiept da eine? Ich bin auf mittgsschicht und Teste heute Abend dann mal mit nem schönen Bier. Bin ja froh das die so früh kam das ich die  noch flashen könnte


----------



## PolsKa (22. November 2013)

Es können alle Karten fiepen,werden alle von AMD produziert. Nur der Aufkleber ist anders.


----------



## Sonny330i (22. November 2013)

Wie mach ich den - ? Wenn ich - eingebe kommt nur / 

Oder ist das richtig so ?


----------



## Nowater (22. November 2013)

Lol, das - ist bei der Tastatur (English) oben beim Fragezeichen...


----------



## Smil0r (22. November 2013)

Oder man nimmt einfach das vom Nummern Block ganz rechts oben.


----------



## Smil0r (22. November 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Es können alle Karten fiepen,werden alle von AMD produziert. Nur der Aufkleber ist anders.



Echt? Da gibt es nichtmal die kleinsten Unterschiede? Warum kostet die vtx3d dann mehr als die andern? Hab gedacht das die halt vielleicht hier und da was hochwertigeres verbauen könnten die geldgeilen Hunde. Aber nix is


----------



## franzthecat (22. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was für eine Software Mensch?
> Wie soll denn dein Video laufen unter DOS bzw beim Neustart des PCs?
> Mach es mit dem Handy...


 
Nachdem das Handy so schlechte Videos gemacht hat,hab ich es ich mit der Webcam gemacht.

http://www.vidup.de/v/49Akx/

http://www.vidup.de/v/urmqq/

http://www.vidup.de/v/RLTG7/


----------



## Sonny330i (22. November 2013)

So hat geklappt, nachdem die Tastatur wieder auf Deutsch eingestellt wurde 
Es steht zwar jetzt 290x da, aber die Shader sind gleich geblieben. Also hats nicht wirklich geklappt oder ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norisk699 (22. November 2013)

So, Grafikkarte Nr.1 erfolgreich unlocked. Bisher kein Spulenfiepen bemerkbar (yes!)

Aber dieses Atomkraftwerk das AMD einen Kühler nennt... hoppla...schon sind zwei ACX III im Warenkorb... 


*Norisk699 | PowerColor R9-290 OC | Unlocked*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Achja, übrigens, mir ist beim Backup des original-Bios ein lustiger Fehler passiert:
Habe es beim ersten Versuch (erfolgreich) als backup.com gespeichert... lool... hab es aber gleich gemerkt und nochmal mit der richtigen Dateiendung gespeichert. 
Mann mann mann...die DOS-Zeiten sind schon lange vorbei... 

In diesem Sinne    DIR/P (war das nicht der Befehl um sich größere Ordner nach und nach anzusehen? *g*)


Danke nochmal an Speedy für den Tipp, schätzungsweise am Sonntag ist meine R9 290 Nr.2 dran zum flashen. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## PolsKa (22. November 2013)

sonny,jo ist locked


----------



## etar (22. November 2013)

so hier meine 2 Powercolor R9 290 oc . Heute von Mindfactory geliefert.

etar | PowerColor R9-290 OC | LOCKED

etar | PowerColor R9-290 OC | LOCKED


----------



## Sonny330i (22. November 2013)

sonny330i PowerColor R9-290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / locked


----------



## Norisk699 (22. November 2013)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> sonny330i PowerColor R9-290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / locked


 
Wo hast du bestellt? 
Auch Mindfactory?

Ich glaube die haben schon eine neue Charge... :-/


----------



## ATIR290 (22. November 2013)

Powercolor (OC) Kartenin Italien NICHT lieferbar
Jedoch nun sind XFX R9 290 Karten VORRÄTIG
Sind jene auch modbar, bzw. mit Bios Flash zur R9 290X freischaltbar.
Sollten wohl zur Neuen Marge gehören...

Oder eine Sapphire für 315 Euro holen.
Welcher R9 290 Hersteller sollte nicht fiepen, bzw. sollte am Seltesten auftreten ?


----------



## PolsKa (22. November 2013)

Guckt mal die Serial Nummer an bei den locked Karten. Sind es AFG1338+ xxx?


----------



## DrDave (22. November 2013)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Powercolor (OC) Kartenin Italien NICHT lieferbar
> Jedoch nun sind XFX R9 290 Karten VORRÄTIG
> Sind jene auch modbar, bzw. mit Bios Flash zur R9 290X freischaltbar.
> Sollten wohl zur Neuen Marge gehören...
> ...


 
Alle können fiepen da die Karten gleich sind, die Hersteller packen nur ihr BIOS und ihren Aufkleber drauf.


----------



## Sonny330i (22. November 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Guckt mal die Serial Nummer an bei den locked Karten. Sind es AFG1338+ xxx?


 
ABG1311+ xxx

Bringt mir jetzt das Asus 290x BIOS trotzdem was, oder kann ich das zurückflashen ?


----------



## madingz (22. November 2013)

madingz *PowerColor R9-290 OC* / Hyinx H5GQ2H24AFR / *Unlocked

Wunderbar, hat prima geklappt! Besten Dank. So und jetzt benchen 
*


----------



## SkullEye77 (22. November 2013)

@Sonny330i 

Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid.  Anscheinend war die komplette letzte Lieferung von VibuOnline locked. Hast du Spulenfiepen oder ähnliches? Kann meine leider noch nicht testen.
Außerdem bringt das unlocken nur 4% Leistung..


----------



## Sonny330i (22. November 2013)

SkullEye77 schrieb:


> @Sonny330i
> 
> Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid.  Anscheinend war die komplette letzte Lieferung von VibuOnline locked. Hast du Spulenfiepen oder ähnliches? Kann meine leider noch nicht testen.
> Außerdem bringt das unlocken nur 4% Leistung..


 
Ach du mir macht das ja nichts aus. Bin dennoch voll zufrieden und es ist einfach der Spaß an der Freude.
Egal ob man sie unlocken kann oder nicht, gewonnen hat man mit der Karte trotzdem 

Würde sie auch gelocked jederzeit wieder kaufen. Der Spaß wars mir einfach wert.
Wer die Karte zurückschickt, weil sie nicht unlockbar ist, der ist nicht ganz sauber.
Wie du schon sagst, es geht hier um  ca 4% Leistung.

Ich hab kein Spulenfiepen, aber werd die Karte heute noch ausgieeeeeebig testen 

Bringt mir jetzt das ASUS Rom von der 290x trotzdem was ?

Sorry, hab noch nie eine Graka geflashed


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Ja du kannst die Spannung nun anpassen.(bis 1.4V rum)


----------



## KetanestCola (22. November 2013)

Das ist eine sehr vernünftige Einstellung.
Schliesslich kauft man eine R9 290- hätte speedy nicht herausgefunden dass man die flashen kann, müssten (wir) uns auch ohne das X  begnügen. Die flash sache ist ganz nett- aber es ist ja nicht so dass die Gelockte karte ******** ist



Sonny330i schrieb:


> Ach du mir macht das ja nichts aus. Bin dennoch voll zufrieden und es ist einfach der Spaß an der Freude. Egal ob man sie unlocken kann oder nicht, gewonnen hat man mit der Karte trotzdem   Würde sie auch gelocked jederzeit wieder kaufen. Der Spaß wars mir einfach wert. Wer die Karte zurückschickt, weil sie nicht unlockbar ist, der ist nicht ganz sauber. Wie du schon sagst, es geht hier um  ca 4% Leistung.  Ich hab kein Spulenfiepen, aber werd die Karte heute noch ausgieeeeeebig testen   Bringt mir jetzt das ASUS Rom von der 290x trotzdem was ?  Sorry, hab noch nie eine Graka geflashed


----------



## franzthecat (22. November 2013)

Kann sich das wer ansehn,und mir sagen warum es bei mir nicht lauft wie es laufen soll. 

290 flash 1 - Kostenlose hochqualitative Videospeicherung - Upload and share your videos

r9 290 Bios - Kostenlose hochqualitative Videospeicherung - Upload and share your videos

290 flash 1b - Kostenlose hochqualitative Videospeicherung - Upload and share your videos


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Sry das müssen sich die mal ansehen die die Karte auch daheim haben...


----------



## McZonk (22. November 2013)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Kann sich das wer ansehn,und mir sagen warum es bei mir nicht lauft wie es laufen soll.


 Du gibst hoffentlich nicht wie in Video3 ab Minute 4 zu sehen allen Ernstes _atiflash/p /f 0 asus.rom_ ein und wunderst dich dann warum es nicht geht? Falls dem so ist, würde ich an deiner Stelle auf das Flashen verzichten.

Ansonsten sieht es ja gut aus, der USB-Stick ist erfolgreich DOS-fähig gemacht worden, alle Dateien sind drauf.... dann kanns ja nur noch eins sein.


----------



## franzthecat (22. November 2013)

gut danke auf jedenfalls mal


----------



## Norisk699 (22. November 2013)

franzthecat schrieb:


> gut danke auf jedenfalls mal


 
Hast du nen NUMMERNBLOCK? 

Probier es mal mit der "Minus-Taste"


----------



## franzthecat (22. November 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Du gibst hoffentlich nicht wie in Video3 ab Minute 4 zu sehen allen Ernstes _atiflash/p /f 0 asus.rom_ ein und wunderst dich dann warum es nicht geht? Falls dem so ist, würde ich an deiner Stelle auf das Flashen verzichten.
> 
> Ansonsten sieht es ja gut aus, der USB-Stick ist erfolgreich DOS-fähig gemacht worden, alle Dateien sind drauf.... dann kanns ja nur noch eins sein.





Oja,ich hab euch gefragt was ich nach den ersten Befehl machen soll denn Rechner neu starten oder gleich den zweten Befehl eingeben.

Da ich keine antwort bekommen hab sieht das jetzt so aus wie auf den Video. Was hab ich jetzt falsch gemacht? Was kann es nur eins sein?

Ich mach das,das erste mal und irgendwann muss ich es das erste mal machen.Leider stell ich mich dementsprechend an.


----------



## PolsKa (22. November 2013)

mal ehrlich,bist du zu dumm - einzutippen? wozu schreibst du / vor p und f ?????? 

Im DOS wird das englische tastatur layout benutzt!!!! lass es mal lieber mit dem flashen sein,bei dir ist der Zug abgefahren


----------



## franzthecat (22. November 2013)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Hast du nen NUMMERNBLOCK?
> 
> Probier es mal mit der "Minus-Taste"



Rechts auf der Tastertur hab ich einen Nummernblock.

Also ich versteh das so statt der Taste - die Minus-Taste drücken.



PolsKa schrieb:


> mal ehrlich,bist du zu dumm - einzutippen? wozu schreibst du / vor p und f ??????
> 
> Im DOS wird das englische tastatur layout benutzt!!!! lass es mal lieber mit dem flashen sein,bei dir ist der Zug abgefahren



Bin ich nicht aber wenn ich die Taste - druck kommt / das hier und da das beim ersten Befehl gegangen ist hab ich gedacht sollte es beim zweiten auch gehn.


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

https://www.google.de/search?q=engl...vFMjGswbSuoCoDg&ved=0CDMQsAQ&biw=1920&bih=954


----------



## PolsKa (22. November 2013)

aber beim ersten Befehl hast du auch kein - gemacht...Kannst du jetzt sicher sagen dass das backup funktioniert wenn du irgendwas anderes eingegeben hast?


----------



## franzthecat (22. November 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> aber beim ersten Befehl hast du auch kein - gemacht...Kannst du jetzt sicher sagen dass das backup funktioniert wenn du irgendwas anderes eingegeben hast?




Oja nach dem wort atiflash


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das steht im der Beschreibung mit -

Welche Taste ist auf der Englischen Belegung  das - das ß oder das ? oder das Minus beim Zahlenblock rechts ? Um sicher zu gehn.Die lehren abstände sind richtig oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duvar (22. November 2013)

Tip alle Tasten auf deiner Tastatur durch wenn du es nicht weißt...
Irgendwann erscheint schon das gewünschte Zeichen


----------



## franzthecat (22. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Tip alle Tasten auf deiner Tastatur durch wenn du es nicht weißt...
> Irgendwann erscheint schon das gewünschte Zeichen



Genau so werds ich es machen .Das passiert mir kein zweites mal.


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. November 2013)

Poah da liest man nach 6 Stunden hier mal wieder und bekommt sofort nen Herzklabasta ...... 

Leute Leute ....... Wie ........ Sind manche ?

Auf Seite 1 steht echt ALLES , selbst das FAQ würde nen Sonderschüler verstehen......

Wieso lesen die Leute nicht ?!? 

Es ist mir unbegreiflich ........ und dann soll man nicht ausfallend sein....

franzthecat :  lass es lieber sein..... was anderes kann man dazu nicht mehr sagen , sorry .....

Ich frag mich wozu Ich mich Stunden damit befasse das How To zu verbessern , Tabelle übersichtlicher zu machen und nen FAQ zu machen ......


----------



## Overkilla (22. November 2013)

Also, jeder fängt mal an. Das die Tastaturbelegung im DOS englisch ist,stand nicht dabei. Ich hab aus Gewohnheit auch erst normal getippert. Dann kam noch dazu, das die x-Biose zu lang für DOS sind und abgekürzt werden. Nicht jeder hat DOS noch live mitbekommen. Deswegen kommt mal alle vom Ross runter. Nur weil Ihr wisst, welche Taste welchen Tastaturcode auslöst, muss man nicht so unfair zu anderen sein.

@Speedy

Versucht mit Powercolor 290 OC mit Elpidia Speicher, dein Powercolor x-Bios. GPU Takt auf 1030 erhöht,die Units leider nicht erhöht. Also locked 
Hab noch eine Karte hier, OVP. Ob ich die teste, weiß ich noch nicht. Leider ist mir meine erste Karte nach 6 Tagen geschrottet ohne flash oder sonstwas. Daher bin ich vorsichtig. 2 mal macht kein Händler mit.
Was die erste hatte, wüsste ich gerne. War tot nach einer Stunde Ghost zocken. Blackscreen ohne Reboot-Möglichkeit. Garantiefall.


----------



## Lichtschutzfaktor (22. November 2013)

Hey,

ich habe den USB-Stick nach Anleitung bootfähig gemacht wenn ich ihn jedoch als Bootmedium wähle, wird der Bildschirm kurz schwarz und ich lande wieder im Bootmenü.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Overkilla (22. November 2013)

Aber offensichtlich nicht jedem.

@Lichtschutzfaktor
OS-Abbild erstellt und ordner win98 ausgewählt?


----------



## Lichtschutzfaktor (22. November 2013)

Jap so wie es im ersten Post steht.


----------



## Smil0r (22. November 2013)

Ach Mist! ich weiß das war schonmal irgendwo geschrieben aber ich kanns einfach nicht finden. Muss leider fragen:
Wo könnte ich meine eigene Lüfterkurve einstellen? ASUS Tweaker find ich dazu nichts..
Achja bei Furmark vollauslastung hab ich mit der VTX3D kein Spulenfiepen!


----------



## Nowater (22. November 2013)

Afterburner


----------



## Smil0r (22. November 2013)

Thx!
Spulenfiepen zwitschern? 
Hör da sowas kleines rasselndes aber nur wenn ich direkt mit dem Ohr am Tower hänge! Also kaum der rede Wert.


Edit:
Krank...! die ist ja abartig laut..! Das ist kein Kühler das ist ein Staubsauger! so nur vom Sound her.. Da muss aber echt was neues drauf.. Hmm.. Kann mich aber mit dem im FAQ angebotenen nicht so anfreunden... Gibts da was besseres was auch nach hinten raus pustet?


----------



## franzthecat (23. November 2013)

Ich hab gleich gesagt das ich mit der eingabe schwierigkeiten hab,jetzt habs ich mal so gemacht das - mit ß geschrieben und dann mal mit Minustaste von der Zahlentastertur das sich nicht wirklich was getan hat glaub ich liegts nur noch an den abständen.Die Leertaste ist in der englischen Tastertur auch die Leertaste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin ja nur froh das ich die Befehle sonst nur kopieren und einfügen muss.


----------



## Sonny330i (23. November 2013)

In welcher Richtung stand denn bei euch der BIOS Schalter von der Graka ?
Eig bringt doch der bei unserer normalen 290 ohne x nichts oder ?
Was passiert wenn ich zb auf links das 290x BIOS flashe und auf rechts gestellt nochmal ?

Machen werde ich es nicht, aber mich würde es generell interessieren


----------



## Smil0r (23. November 2013)

Frag mich gerade warum ich mit der Karte bei gleichen Einstellungen weniger fps in Metro Last Light habe als mit meiner GTX670 und bin nicht erfreut. Also vorher 60 fps und nun 20 fps?!


----------



## khaAk (23. November 2013)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> In welcher Richtung stand denn bei euch der BIOS Schalter von der Graka ?
> Eig bringt doch der bei unserer normalen 290 ohne x nichts oder ?
> Was passiert wenn ich zb auf links das 290x BIOS flashe und auf rechts gestellt nochmal ?
> 
> Machen werde ich es nicht, aber mich würde es generell interessieren


 
Also meine Stellung (X Bios) ist links (Weg vom Stromanschluss)
Die andere Stellung, rechts (Non X) ist halt zum Stromanschluss

Wenn man dann die Stellung ändert (*Bei mir*) von Links nach Rechts (Non X *bei mir*) wird halt das 290 Bios (Non X) geladen...

Mehr halt nicht....


Da fällt mir ein; wie ist es dann wenn man eine Originale R290X ein R290 Bios verpasst passiert da irgend was,
oder verhält es sich genauso wie die "Unlock" baren? 
Dann könnte man eigentlich die Spar-Modus mit meinem Originalem PC OC verpassen ^^


----------



## Smil0r (23. November 2013)

Schöner Einfall.. Aber wer macht immer seinen Rechner auf um die Kiste umzuswitchen?! Das kann man doch besser mit Software regeln!?
Im Cinebench gibt er mir bei gpu test deutlich mehr Punkte.. Also es liegt wohl an Metro selbst.. Crysis z.b. läuft nun besser.
Dennoch Komisch.


----------



## perling (23. November 2013)

Smil0r 

Stell mal Physx aus.


----------



## Lichtschutzfaktor (23. November 2013)

Soo.. hab jetzt nochmal etwas rumprobiert und siehe da, es funktioniert!

Lichtschutzfaktor / PowerColor R9 290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked

&

Lichtschutzfaktor / PowerColor R9 290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Locked


----------



## Smil0r (23. November 2013)

Physix ist und war aus und gibt es nicht mehr auf meinem PC 
Echt komisch. Da sollte deutlich mehr Leistung sein in dem Spiel und das Spiel hat voll die Grafikfehler!


----------



## franzthecat (23. November 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Physix ist und war aus und gibt es nicht mehr auf meinem PC
> Echt komisch. Da sollte deutlich mehr Leistung sein in dem Spiel und das Spiel hat voll die Grafikfehler!



Wie gut arbeitet Physix mit AMD?


----------



## Rene85 (23. November 2013)

khaAk schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein; wie ist es dann wenn man eine Originale R290X ein R290 Bios verpasst passiert da irgend was,
> oder verhält es sich genauso wie die "Unlock" baren?
> Dann könnte man eigentlich die Spar-Modus mit meinem Originalem PC OC verpassen ^^


 

hatte ich probiert  

flash auf 290X mit 290(non-X) bios = 290 (NON-X)

13.11 beta 9.4 Neuer Treiber. 

AMD Catalyst

Includes all Feature Highlights of The AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta9.2 Driver

May resolve intermittent black screens or display loss observed on some AMD Radeon™ R9 290X and AMD Radeon R9 290 graphics cards
Improves AMD CrossFire™ scaling in the multi-player portion of Call of Duty®: Ghosts
AMD Enduro Technology Profile updates:
​XCOM:​ Enemy Unknown
Need for Speed Rivals


----------



## Aer0 (23. November 2013)

franz gib m als befehl dir ein und guck ob eine rom datei auch drauf ist.
probier dann wenns mit korrektem dateinamen nicht geht mal den befehl atiflash -p 0 ASUS.ROM -f


----------



## solofox (23. November 2013)

soLofox / PowerColor R9 290 OC / Elpida EDW2032BBBG / Locked

meine zweite karte (erste hatte extremes spulenfiepen) ist locked. flash klappt, aber shader bleiben.

dafür deutlich weniger spulenfiepen, aber immer noch hörbar.


vorgestern bei vibu bestellt.


----------



## Overkilla (23. November 2013)

Was mich wundert, hab zwar nicht mehr Shader, aber der GPU Takt ist jetzt auf 1030MHz. Aber die Temperatur ist niedriger. 85 Grad. Bei meiner alten, die kaputt ging, waren es 94 Grad bei 975MHz.
Machen die X-Biose auch was an den Spannungen ? Ich weiß, das die ja ne andere Lüfterschwelle haben, aber 10 Grad ? 

@ Smilor
Ich hab den Artic. Der muss nicht nach hinten rauspusten, da er gar nicht pustet. Der ist so leise, Hammer. Und er kühlt. Ich hatte ca. 50 Grad bei Vollast. Genial. 
Bis die Karte meinte, das sie kaputt gehen muss. Und es lag nicht am Umbau! Beim zocken hatte ich mitgelockt. Es passierte, als das Ram fast voll war. Temp niedrig. Ärgert mich immer noch.


----------



## ATIR290 (23. November 2013)

Und wie läuft der Lüfter, auf 42% so wie die R9 290X oder bleibt jener auf den hohen 47%
Spannung reduziert durch den Flash ?
Karte für 318 Euro bei uns lieferbar ... dennoch schreckt mich die Hitze und Lautheit ziemlich ab.
Und noch 3 Wochen auf Custom warten, möchte ich nicht so recht...


----------



## McZonk (23. November 2013)

Ich habe mir heute früh ein feine autoexec.bat geschrieben, welche voll automatisiert nach einem erfolgreichen Backup des vorhandenen BIOS den Flash durchführt. Sprich: vom USB-Stick booten und zurücklehnen. 

Mein Kärtchen neigt leider auch leicht zum Fiepen an den Spulen. Muss mal sehen wie schlimm das unter Wasser wird.


----------



## Duvar (23. November 2013)

Post 2 wurde aktualisiert mit neuem Treiber und Vorgehensweise, weil einige haben Probleme nach dem installieren.
Habe geachtet alles detailliert zu beschreiben, sollte also passen 
Dann wünsche ich euch mal viel Glück mit dem neuen Treiber, auf das die Black Screens verbannt seien.


Liebe Grüße
Duvar


----------



## Pitfall (23. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Nein geht nicht !


 


PolsKa schrieb:


> Also es scheint sie wurde in der 11 Woche produziert,ist schonmal ein gutes zeichen  Aber sicher sein kannst du dir erst nach dem flashen.


 
So wie es aussieht, kann man es mit der Serial doch ein wenig einschätzen, ob es klappt oder nicht. 

Bisher waren alle locker, die mit ABG1311xxxxx angefangen haben. 
Bei den AZG1311xxx sah es anderst aus.


----------



## Sonny330i (23. November 2013)

Wie kann man das wieder zurückflashen ?

Ich würde gerne das eine BIOS wieder original machen und und das ASUS auf der anderen Seite flashen.
Sozusagen umgekehrt 

Hab es mit dem Befehl versucht:

atiflash -p -f 0 powercolor.rom

Leider sagt er mir dann nur error.


----------



## Smil0r (23. November 2013)

Hat jemand auch Probleme mit Metro? LL?


----------



## KetanestCola (23. November 2013)

Meine hat die S/N: AZG131103XXXX
Powercolor Flashbar.



Pitfall schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, kann man es mit der Serial doch ein wenig einschätzen, ob es klappt oder nicht.
> 
> Bisher waren alle locker, die mit ABG1311xxxxx angefangen haben.
> Bei den AZG1311xxx sah es anderst aus.


----------



## Speedy1612 (23. November 2013)

KetanestCola schrieb:


> Meine hat die S/N: AZG131103XXXX
> Powercolor Flashbar.




Man kann am Karton auch nicht sehen ob Flashbar oder nicht.....

Wer das Verbreitet labert Mü** 

Im Overclockers sind auch welche mit Identischen S/N und da war nur eine Flashbar.....


----------



## KetanestCola (23. November 2013)

Wäre ja auch zu schön um Wahr zu sein


----------



## PolsKa (23. November 2013)

The R9 290 -> 290X Unlock Thread - Page 62

es gibt wohl einen weg ohne flashen den unlock zu testen.Scheint zur Zeit ziemlich sicher zu sein.

Powercolor R9 290 unlocked to 290X through ASUS.ROM Bios  PCI ID: 1002:67B0 - 1043:0466 Memory config: 
0x5A0013A9 Elpida R1: F8000005 R2: 00000000
 ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 Power Color 290 with Asus 290X Bios but does not unlock  Compatible adapters detected: 1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466 Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida R1: F8010005 R2: 00000000

meine hat bei r1 auch F8000005 und ist flashbar


----------



## Sonny330i (23. November 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> The R9 290 -> 290X Unlock Thread - Page 62
> 
> es gibt wohl einen weg ohne flashen den unlock zu testen.
> 
> ...



Lol. Dafür ist leider mein Englisch zu schlecht 

Wie kann man das originale BIOS wieder zurück flashen ?


----------



## Speedy1612 (23. November 2013)

Les doch einfach  die erste Seite.......


----------



## Sonny330i (23. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Les doch einfach  die erste Seite.......



Hab ich gemacht und bin wie folgt vorgegangen:

atiflash -p -f 0 powercolor.rom

Leider sagt er mir dann nur error.


----------



## idontkn0w123 (23. November 2013)

Hab mich mal amüsiert eine erweiterte Anleitung für den Arctics Accelero Xtreme III zu basteln, auf Basis der Anleitung von tomshardware.de

Ich hoffe, dass das einigen hier weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## PolsKa (23. November 2013)

Hast du beim backup die datei auch powercolor genannt? ich kann wetten atiflash -p -f 0 backup.rom funktioniert. Wenn ja,sag nix und vergrab dich.


----------



## Sonny330i (23. November 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Hast du beim backup die datei auch powercolor genannt? ich kann wetten atiflash -p -f 0 backup.rom funktioniert. Wenn ja,sag nix und vergrab dich.



Hab mich gerade vergraben


----------



## Speedy1612 (23. November 2013)

Dazu sag Ich jetzt mal nix -.-


----------



## McZonk (23. November 2013)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Hab mich gerade vergraben


 Das zeigt mal wieder wie wenig sich die Leute hier leider Gedanken darum machen, was sie hier wirklich tuen. 
Ich wette der ein oder andere würde hier im Flashbefehl versteckt auch blind eine Waschmaschine kaufen. 

Hats schon mal wer mit _atiflash -ich kaufe hiermit eine Waschmaschine -p_ versucht?!


----------



## PolsKa (23. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Dazu sag Ich jetzt mal nix -.-


 

ist ja auch deine Schuld,hättest du mal beim backup befehl     *atiflash -s 0 powercolor.rom *schreiben müssen  so kommt nun jeder durcheinander


----------



## fleshless909 (23. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beide Karten sind Locked.
Nun mal überlegen ob zurück und neu bestellen oder eine behalten grübel?


----------



## Duvar (23. November 2013)

idontkn0w123 schrieb:


> Hab mich mal amüsiert eine erweiterte Anleitung für den Arctics Accelero Xtreme III zu basteln, auf Basis der Anleitung von tomshardware.de
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass das einigen hier weiterhelfen kann.


 
Hab es in post 2 mal hinzugefügt


----------



## Speedy1612 (23. November 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> ist ja auch deine Schuld,hättest du mal beim backup befehl     atiflash -s 0 powercolor.rom schreiben müssen  so kommt nun jeder durcheinander



Sollte man wohl mal,Post 1 richtig lesen ! 

Unter FAQ wie ziehe Ich das Backup ....
Kann ja hier auch nich in alle Rechner Klettern um zu schauen wie jeder sein Backup benennt........


----------



## idontkn0w123 (23. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Hab es in post 2 mal hinzugefügt


 
Danke dir. Ist zwar vielleicht nicht grad so umfangreich wie ein Video, sollte aber schon keine Fragen mehr offen lassen


----------



## McZonk (23. November 2013)

fleshless909 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wegen soetwas überhaupt an Zurückzusenden zu denken... Kann man kaum glauben.


----------



## Speedy1612 (23. November 2013)

idontkn0w123 schrieb:


> Danke dir. Ist zwar vielleicht nicht grad so umfangreich wie ein Video, sollte aber schon keine Fragen mehr offen lassen



Ich denk mir auch immer mein HOW TO lässt keine Fragen offen und werde immer wieder eines besseren Belehrt wie ......... Manche sind *wegschrei vor lachen*


----------



## sepei (23. November 2013)

Sehe ich das richtig das die tedenz zu den umlockbaren Karten nach unten geht?
Bzw habe schon gelesen das die Karten ab 36 KW alle Locked sind


----------



## Sonny330i (23. November 2013)

fleshless909 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht dein ernst oder ? 

Freu dich mal lieber über zwei feine Karten, die du schon hast. 
Meine ging auch nicht zum unlocken, aber das ist KEIN Grund sie zurückzuschicken.  

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir echt mal drüber Gedanken machen. 
Stell dir mal vor das alle ihre Karten zurückschicken würden,  nur weil sie nicht unlockbar war.
Wäre echt mies gegenüber dem Händler.  Noch dazu kommt, das die Karten wiederum teuer werden.

Du hast das bekommen was du bezahlt hast. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger 

Ein Unlock ist ein Nice to have, aber kein muss.

Lieber zwei Accelero III nachbestellen und die Sau rauslassen. Das würde ich tun.


----------



## Speedy1612 (23. November 2013)

Das war vorrauszusehen, den wie gesag t war das nur eine Notlösung


----------



## fleshless909 (23. November 2013)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Nicht dein ernst oder ?
> 
> Freu dich mal lieber über zwei feine Karten, die du schon hast.
> Meine ging auch nicht zum unlocken, aber das ist KEIN Grund sie zurückzuschicken.
> ...



nee eine bleibt der Accelero 3 ist schon da  die 5% mehr bei unlock wird mit OC weg gemacht


----------



## Aer0 (23. November 2013)

flesh aarum behälst du nicht beide? du hast doch bekommrn was du bestellt hast >. <


----------



## Speedy1612 (23. November 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> flesh aarum behälst du nicht beide? du hast doch bekommrn was du bestellt hast >. <



So ein Verhalten ist echt Total Assi.....


----------



## fleshless909 (23. November 2013)

werde erstmal benchen was geht dann mal schauen aber eine mit AC3 bleibt


----------



## Speedy1612 (23. November 2013)

fleshless909 schrieb:


> werde erstmal benchen was geht dann mal schauen aber eine mit AC3 bleibt



Dann hätte man auch nur eine Bestellen sollen !


----------



## fleshless909 (23. November 2013)

für CF Benches benötige ich aber 2 Karten


----------



## Pitfall (23. November 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> The R9 290 -> 290X Unlock Thread - Page 62
> 
> es gibt wohl einen weg ohne flashen den unlock zu testen.Scheint zur Zeit ziemlich sicher zu sein.
> 
> ...


 
Das ist natürlich sehr interessant, wenn man die Karte ohne flashen testen kann, ob die Shader freischaltbar sind oder nicht. Jedoch ist mein englisch auch zu schlecht, um dies zu testen. Könnte jemand dies übersetzen oder eine kurze Anleitung posten?


----------



## Aer0 (23. November 2013)

wenn du cf benchen willst dann must du auch 2 kaufen, nicht leihen!


----------



## Haldi (23. November 2013)

Oh.... scheint so als wäre das Freischalten der Zweiten Karte geglückt! Obwohl direkt nach dem Freischalten und nach einem Neustart immernoch falsch angezeigt wurde, so seh ich nun im CF betrieb das die zweite Karte 2816 Shader hat. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Original:
Haldi | Powercolor OC | Locked  (Elpdia EDW2032BBBG)
Additional:
Haldi | Powercolor OC | Unlocked (Elpdia EDW2032BBBG)

Aber iwas ist faul ! schliesslich sind beide Karten laut Seriennummer Nachbarn in der Produktion. 
Also Entweder GPU-Z zeigt das im CF falsch an, oder aus irgendwelchen grund hab ich die erste Karte falsch geflasht.


----------



## Sonny330i (23. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Sollte man wohl mal,Post 1 richtig lesen !
> 
> Unter FAQ wie ziehe Ich das Backup ....
> Kann ja hier auch nich in alle Rechner Klettern um zu schauen wie jeder sein Backup benennt........



Nene ich hab ja das POWERCOLOR.ROM versucht zu draufzuklatschen,  das bei dir im Dropbox Ordner dabei war.
Das ging halt nicht  Kann eig ein Hersteller zb sehen wenn die Karte geflashed und wieder zurückgeflashed wurde ?

Hatte ja bis dato noch nie eine Graka geflashed und jeder fängt mal klein an.


----------



## KetanestCola (23. November 2013)

Ist zwar OT - aber ich finde es erschreckend, dass man mal eben für ein CF Benchmark sich 2 Karten bestellt mit dem festen Vorhaben eine zurück zu schicken -.-


----------



## idontkn0w123 (23. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Ich denk mir auch immer mein HOW TO lässt keine Fragen offen und werde immer wieder eines besseren Belehrt wie ......... Manche sind *wegschrei vor lachen*



Ja wenn ich seh was hier für Fragen auftauchen, obwohl die schon von dir bzw. anderen Leuten mehrfach vorgekaut wurden, muss man sich schon zusammenreißen..

Das mit paar Karten bestellen find ich schon dreist, vor allem da andere Leute dann die bereits benutzten Karten zugeschickt bekommen.

Hab meine erste Sapphire auch zurückgeschickt weil die wohl schon auf war und Gebrauchsspuren aufzeigte (siehe Anhang..) und an der Karte selbst waren schrammen usw


----------



## Speedy1612 (23. November 2013)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Nene ich hab ja das POWERCOLOR.ROM versucht zu draufzuklatschen,  das bei dir im Dropbox Ordner dabei war.
> Das ging halt nicht  Kann eig ein Hersteller zb sehen wenn die Karte geflashed und wieder zurückgeflashed wurde ?
> 
> Hatte ja bis dato noch nie eine Graka geflashed und jeder fängt mal klein an.



Dann muss man seine Birne auch mal selber anstrengen ! 

Ich kann hier nich für jeden "Deppen" alles haarklein aufschreiben jeder normlo versteht das , aber wer nur Singen und Klatschen in der Schule hatte sollte auch nicht am PC fummeln....

Wenn Ich das immer lese , ja,aber das steht da und da nicht und das hast du nicht erwähnt und dies und das...

Wer es besser kann,kann gerne ein eigenes HOW TO machen.

Ich mache das alles Freiwillig und in meiner Freizeit !!! 

Ich habe da auch echt null problem mit meinen ersten Post komplett zu Löschen und dann können manche zusehen wie Sie Flashen.


----------



## sepei (23. November 2013)

Naja ob das Fair oder nicht Fair ist lässt sich drüber streiten.
Wenn er eine Karte zurückschicken will dann sollte er das machen. 
Laut Gesetz darf er ja innerhalb 7 Tage eine einmalige Funktionsüberprüfung machen.
Er kann sie ja auch "aufgrund des Spulen fiepen" züruckschicken


----------



## idontkn0w123 (23. November 2013)

Ja sicher kann man das machen. Ich will halt nur keine gebrauchte Karte haben, wo schon einer rumgebenchmarkt hat mit Übertakten bis zum flackern usw. Ich denke da sind noch Andere hier, die das gleich sehen und auch gerne ein neues und unbenutztes Produkt haben wollen.

naja, zurück zum Topic, was vorhin einer geschrieben hat wegen spulenfiepen, nach dem Umbau auf den Arctic A. X. 3 und Anschluss der Lüfter mit dem 7V stecker, ist das bei mir fast komplett verschwunden. Im Menu mit 1000+ fps hört man es noch leicht, ansonsten ists weg.


----------



## Pitfall (23. November 2013)

KetanestCola schrieb:


> Ist zwar OT - aber ich finde es erschreckend, dass man mal eben für ein CF Benchmark sich 2 Karten bestellt mit dem festen Vorhaben eine zurück zu schicken -.-


 
Eine Unverschämtheit! Solchen Leutz wünsche ich, dass sie bei einer Bestellung genau so eine benützte Graka geliefert bekommen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (23. November 2013)

Pitfall schrieb:


> Eine Unverschämtheit! Solchen Leutz wünsche ich, dass sie bei einer Bestellung genau so eine benützte Graka geliefert bekommen.



Aber genau das sind dann die , die meinen wie ******** es doch ist wenn Sie eine geöffnete Karte bekommen


----------



## PolsKa (23. November 2013)

Pitfall schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich sehr interessant, wenn man die Karte ohne flashen testen kann, ob die Shader freischaltbar sind oder nicht. Jedoch ist mein englisch auch zu schlecht, um dies zu testen. Könnte jemand dies übersetzen oder eine kurze Anleitung posten?



lade dir memtest runter und diese hawaii datei. Die dann in Memtest ordner packen und starten.


----------



## KetanestCola (23. November 2013)

Das sind dann aber die ersten die in den Foren Herumschreien dass es ja ne sauerei ist, schließlich bezahlen sie gutes Geld und wollen auch neue Ware.
Das ist mir schlicht zu Hoch - Gilt denn so etwas wie Anstand nicht mehr? Man Kauft eine 290 und bekommt eine 290. Unabhängig vom Flashen. 
Schlußendlich wurde die Karte vielleicht noch "kaputt geflasht" - man schickt sie zurück mit "gefällt mir nicht" - und die Defekte Karte geht dann wieder an den nächsten Kunden...



Pitfall schrieb:


> Eine Unverschämtheit! Solchen Leutz wünsche ich, dass sie bei einer Bestellung genau so eine benützte Graka geliefert bekommen.


----------



## PolsKa (23. November 2013)

sepei schrieb:


> Naja ob das Fair oder nicht Fair ist lässt sich drüber streiten.
> Wenn er eine Karte zurückschicken will dann sollte er das machen.
> Laut Gesetz darf er ja innerhalb 7 Tage eine einmalige Funktionsüberprüfung machen.
> Er kann sie ja auch "aufgrund des Spulen fiepen" züruckschicken



Spulenfiepen ist ja auch ein Grund. Aber das man sie nicht freischalten kann nicht.


----------



## Duvar (23. November 2013)

Leute regt euch bitte mal ab, ja es ist shice wenn Leute bewusst mehrere Karten kaufen und den behalten welcher sich am besten übertakten lässt.
Es ist auch nervig, wenn Fragen 100 mal gestellt werden, ein Tip wäre es zu ignorieren, bevor man mit der aufgestauten Wut, etwas böse Beiträge verfasst.
Wird sich schon einer finden der darauf antwortet, also schont bitte eure Nerven, zum einen ist das ungesund sich aufzuregen und den Blutdruck steigen zu lassen
und zum anderen ist es teilweise auch unhöflich gegenüber einem Jüngling der sich ans Werk gemacht hat und sich überhaupt traut zu flashen etc.
Die Jünglinge hingegen sollten erstmal aufmerksam lesen, denn so gut wie jede Frage wurde in diesem Thread schon beantwortet, den leichten Weg einzuschlagen und einfach 
mal drauf los zu fragen ist leicht, nur es regt mit der Zeit auf, deswegen habt auch bitte Verständnis wenn ihr ab und an pampige Antworten bekommt.
Die Person die solch ein post verfasst meint es sicher nicht böse mit euch, von dem her, alle mal tief Luft holen und sich beruhigen.
Helfen ist eine schöne Sache und ja es ist freiwillig, Leute opfern ihre Zeit dafür, weil sie es einfach gerne tun, ab und an steigen bzw reißt halt auch mal der Geduldsfaden,
ich empfehle sich einfach vom Thread zu entfernen und nicht darauf ein zu gehen, ist besser für alle, insbesondere für euch selbst.

So mein Wort zum Samstag ist somit beendet, wünsche allen noch ein schönes Wochenende ohne Stress und Ärger.



Liebe grüße
Duvar


----------



## sepei (23. November 2013)

KetanestCola schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber die ersten die in den Foren Herumschreien dass es ja ne sauerei ist, schließlich bezahlen sie gutes Geld und wollen auch neue Ware.
> Das ist mir schlicht zu Hoch - Gilt denn so etwas wie Anstand nicht mehr? Man Kauft eine 290 und bekommt eine 290. Unabhängig vom Flashen.
> Schlußendlich wurde die Karte vielleicht noch "kaputt geflasht" - man schickt sie zurück mit "gefällt mir nicht" - und die Defekte Karte geht dann wieder an den nächsten Kunden...


 
Ja wenn die Ware geöffnet wäre würde ich sie als erstes auch gleich wieder zurückschicken.
Und ja ich schicke auch eine 290 zurück (Spulen Fieben natürlich  ).
Ob das nun Fair ist lässt sich streiten. Ist ja auch nicht fair das wir einen hohen Lebensstandard haben und andere wiederum nichtmal essen haben oder?


----------



## Sonny330i (23. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Dann muss man seine Birne auch mal selber anstrengen !
> 
> Ich kann hier nich für jeden "Deppen" alles haarklein aufschreiben jeder normlo versteht das , aber wer nur Singen und Klatschen in der Schule hatte sollte auch nicht am PC fummeln....
> 
> ...



Mein Gott machst du jetzt aber einen Aufriss 

Ich hatte einen falschen Gedankengang gehabt, na und !?

Ein Forum ist eben genau für sowas da, um sich zu helfen. Um Himmelswillen tut mir das jetzt leid, das ich versucht habe das Powercolor.rom zu flashen.
Ich finde es ja super das du ein How to gemacht hast und großes Dankeschön dafür 

Dennoch, komm mal wieder runter von deinem hohen Ross


----------



## Duvar (23. November 2013)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> Mein Gott machst du jetzt aber einen Aufriss
> 
> Ich hatte einen falschen Gedankengang gehabt, na und !?
> 
> ...


 
Und du hör bitte auf noch Öl ins Feuer zu gießen, weißt gar nicht wie viele Stunden das einen kostet, sowas bereit zu stellen, zu aktualisieren, nach Verbesserungen etc zu suchen.
Wir sind alle nur Menschen und kochen alle mit Wasser, wenn sich jmd mal aufregt, dann ist es halt so, einfach tolerieren.


----------



## franzthecat (23. November 2013)

Aer0

Ich werds mal so probieren wie du es beschrieben hast.

Rene

Danke für den hinweis.Ich hatte 13.11 beta 9.2
13.11 beta 9.4 Neuer Treiber. 
AMD Catalyst

Zonk

Bei mir steht auch Elpdia und was heisst das jetzt?

Smil0r

Klar hab probleme mit Metro 2033 und Cliffs of Dover allen voran auf dem Steam.


----------



## Duvar (23. November 2013)

HAHAHAHA das bedeutet alles ist bombastisch 
Manchmal will man einfach nur folgendes machen


----------



## Haldi (23. November 2013)

Phew.... mehr als 20 Seiten in 24h... ihr gebt aber ganz schön gas.
Da kommt man ja vor lauter lesen gar nicht mehr zum Benchen.


----------



## KetanestCola (23. November 2013)

Wenn die Karte einen Defekt (SpulenFiepen) hat, spricht ja nix dagegen. Aber nicht bestellen, Flashen was das zeug hält und dann zurückballern weil nicht flashbar.

Jetzt da bei PC Hardware einen Rückschluß / Vergleich zum hohen Lebensstandard bzw. den großen bunten Welthunger zu schließen, finde ich etwas sehr exotisch. In solch eine Diskussion möchte ich hier auch bestimmt nicht einsteigen.



sepei schrieb:


> Ja wenn die Ware geöffnet wäre würde ich sie als erstes auch gleich wieder zurückschicken.
> Und ja ich schicke auch eine 290 zurück (Spulen Fieben natürlich  ).
> Ob das nun Fair ist lässt sich streiten. Ist ja auch nicht fair das wir einen hohen Lebensstandard haben und andere wiederum nichtmal essen haben oder?


----------



## Nowater (23. November 2013)

Huhu Speedy,

alles gelesen, aber eins ist mir net klar.
Das Powercolor.rom ist das die X Version in deiner Dropbox?


----------



## PolsKa (23. November 2013)

Ne ist glaube ich nur ein backup. Zum flashen Asus R9-290X BIOS benutzen


----------



## idontkn0w123 (23. November 2013)

Zum Auflockern mal was lustiges. So packt man die Grafikkarte richtig aus 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jWzHOXUYNBs:146

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## fleshless909 (23. November 2013)

Danke an Speedy1612 für das How To.
Gratulation an AMD für das P/L verh.
@ All die Karten die geöffnet zurück gehen an die Gehirnfab. kommen nicht als Neuware wieder zum Kunden sondern als B-Ware oder zu Ebay z.B. usw.
und keine Sorge auch wenn ca. 15k an Artikel zurück kommen alle kommen unters Volk ich kenne die abläufe dort


----------



## ATIR290 (23. November 2013)

Sorry, wer flasht seine R9 290 von Sapphire mit dem Neuen Bios.
Lüfter max. 47 % und OC Verbesserung

Bitte Spannung vor dem Bios und nach dem Flash checken, denke da gibt es gravierende Unterschiede.
Oder ist jenes das Bios der R9 290X welches nun für die R9 290 optimiert wurde  ... ?


----------



## franzthecat (23. November 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> HAHAHAHA das bedeutet alles ist bombastisch
> Manchmal will man einfach nur folgendes machen



Hahahahaha aber bitte nicht dabei in die Hose machen wie der und auch nicht weinen.

Windows 8.1 ist flott und hab ich mir zwecks DerecktX 11.1 und 11.2 zugelegt was mir.was mir das nerven gegkostet hat müsste Mocrosoft mir 3000 euro Schmerzensgeld zahlen.

Ich find im Net keine Antwort zum lesen was ist der unterschied zwischen den beiden Treibern. Es ist meine erste AMD die ich zum spielen verwende die letzte die ich hatte glaub ich da hab ich Doom 3 gespielt und die hatte ich weil ich sowiso eine Gfk im PC gebraucht hab.
AMD Catalyst ™ 13.11 Beta9.4 für Windows ®
AMD Catalyst-Mobility 13.11 Beta9.4 für Windows


----------



## Borstinator (23. November 2013)

So ich melde mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort 
Es scheint ja jetzt schon fast bestätigt zu sein, dass man mit dem hawaiinfo-Tool feststellen kann, ob man seine Unlocken kann oder nicht. The R9 290 -> 290X Unlock Thread - Page 62
Einfach die .exe in den Ordner von MemoryInfo packen und hoffen, dass man bei RD1: F8000005 stehen hat, bei RD1: F8010005 ist sie wohl lockt.

Meine hat leider auch das Spulenfiepen und das ist in meinem ft-02 besonders nervig -.-. Das MB ist ja um 90° gedreht. Die Lüfter gehen eigentlich. Da bin ich von meiner 5870V2 schlimmeres gewohnt


----------



## unleashed47 (23. November 2013)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Hahahahaha aber bitte nicht dabei in die Hose machen wie der und auch nicht weinen.
> 
> Windows 8.1 ist flott und hab ich mir zwecks DerecktX 11.1 und 11.2 zugelegt was mir.was mir das nerven gegkostet hat müsste Mocrosoft mir 3000 euro Schmerzensgeld zahlen.
> 
> ...



Der Treiber mit Mobility ist für die mobilen Grafikkarten (mobility ist Englisch und bedeutet Mobilität). Also die Grafikkarten die in Laptops verbaut sind.


----------



## crimsonbull (23. November 2013)

Borstinator schrieb:


> So ich melde mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort
> Es scheint ja jetzt schon fast bestätigt zu sein, dass man mit dem hawaiinfo-Tool feststellen kann, ob man seine Unlocken kann oder nicht. The R9 290 -> 290X Unlock Thread - Page 62
> Einfach die .exe in den Ordner von MemoryInfo packen und hoffen, dass man bei RD1: F8000005 stehen hat, bei RD1: F8010005 ist sie wohl lockt.
> 
> Meine hat leider auch das Spulenfiepen und das ist in meinem ft-02 besonders nervig -.-. Das MB ist ja um 90° gedreht. Die Lüfter gehen eigentlich. Da bin ich von meiner 5870V2 schlimmeres gewohnt


 
Meine ist F80100005 und locked (Powercolor R9 290 OC).
wie bei deiner auch mit unmenschlichem spulenfiepen. wenn ich in firefox scrolle hört es sich so an als ob ein kind mit einer Rassel in meinem pc steht und das ding wie wild hin und her schüttelt.


----------



## Knuffiboer (23. November 2013)

Spulenfiepen habe ich bislang nicht, morgen werde ich den Kühler tauschen. Nach dem Auslesen der Daten ist auch meine Karte nicht mehr unlockbar, naja, was solls, war halt Glückssache  Ich werde mir die Nummer auf dem Chip aber nochmal sehr genau anschauen


----------



## Smil0r (23. November 2013)

Kann mir einer mal sagen wie bei ihm die r9 290 bei Metro läuft? Fps wären wir ganz wichtig und ob da irgendwas flimmert oder sp


----------



## Sonny330i (23. November 2013)

Meine 290 ist über den Jordan gegangen.  Schon beim Booten werden $ Zeichen angezeigt und lila gelbe Striche quer und horizontal über den ganzen Bildschirm 

Die Karte lief aber den ganzen Tag mit dem Standard BIOS.


----------



## Haldi (23. November 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Kann mir einer mal sagen wie bei ihm die r9 290 bei Metro läuft? Fps wären wir ganz wichtig und ob da irgendwas flimmert oder sp


 
Metro LL 1920*1080  Idle 185W (Peak) 2 of 2 Runs
Very High: SSAA On
1000mhz/1250/Stock = 475W 42.9FPS
1000mhz/1400/Stock = 475W 43.4FPS
1075mhz/1400/Stock = 475W 45.2FPS

und in CF
Metro LL 1920*1080  Idle 205W (Peak) 2 of 2 Runs
Very High: SSAA On
 945mhz/1250/Stock = 660W 64.7FPS
1000mhz/1250/Stock = 670W 66.5FPS
1000mhz/1400/Stock = 715W 69.4FPS


----------



## franzthecat (23. November 2013)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Kann mir einer mal sagen wie bei ihm die r9 290 bei Metro läuft? Fps wären wir ganz wichtig und ob da irgendwas flimmert oder sp



Welches Metro Light oder 2033


----------



## CommodoreC16 (23. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich seit langer Zeit hier mitlesen hab ich mich nun auch angemeldet.
Erst mal Danke an alle die hier helfen, testen und probieren.

Nachdem ich heute alle meine neuen Teile zusammen hatte , konnte ich mich auch an flashen begeben.
Nach ausgiebigen testen der Grafikkarte habe ich sie mit dem Accelero Xtreme3 bestückt. Als Whg. dient nun ein Coolermaster HAF XB und als Energielieferant ein OCZ Fatal1ty 750W.
Bisher kein Spulenfiepen oder Blackscreens. Karte am 10.11.2013 bei Mindfactory bestellt 15.11.geliefert. 

Was soll ich groß sagen. Ich melde vollzug 

CommodoreC16 | *Powercolor R9-290 OC* | *unlocked*


----------



## DonRottweiler (23. November 2013)

meine 2. ist auch unlocked.

vtx 290 x-edition. Elpdia EDW2032BBBG unlocked


----------



## Sonny330i (23. November 2013)

Mal eine blöde Frage, kann man einen BIOS Flash nachweisen, wenn man das ursprüngliche BIOS wieder zurückgeflashed hat ?

So hab ich das BIOS gesichert, bevor ich die Karte geflashed habe: atiflash -s 0 backup.rom 
Mit diesem Befehl hab ich sie dann geflashed:  atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom
Und so wieder zurückgeflashed: atiflash -p -f 0 backup.rom

Dürfte sich nichts fehlen oder ?


----------



## Speedy1612 (23. November 2013)

DonRottweiler schrieb:


> meine 2. ist auch unlocked.
> 
> vtx 290 x-edition. Elpdia EDW2032BBBG unlocked



Du alter Glückspilz !!!!!!!!

Für sowenig Kohle nen CF290X 

Neid !!


----------



## DonRottweiler (23. November 2013)

ja, freu mich auch riesig. besser als ein kleines Kind zu Weihnachten, da ich mir dazu noch meine erste echte Wakü geleistet hab 

Allerdings war ich schon kurz davor eine wieder abzugeben. Hab gestern mal mit einer im normalen 290 Bios BF4 gezockt (5720x1080) und selbst da lief alles ziemlich flüssig auf ultra und 4xAA.


----------



## DonRottweiler (23. November 2013)

Speedy, du hast doch auch eine Wakü drauf, oder?
Kann es sein dass die gpu bei firestrike extrem nicht über 40 Grad heiss wird? nicht übertaktet. 290X bios
Oder spinnt da meine Anzeige?


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (23. November 2013)

hey, ich hab da mal eine frage... hab das asus bios ausprobiert und nach dem boot vorgang jetzt einen black screen,wie bekomme ich denn jetzt wieder mein original bios drauf?
hab ja nach dem boot vorgang sofort einen black screen.


----------



## Aer0 (23. November 2013)

huggi schaffst du es in den dosmodus per usb stick zu kommen? wenn nicht schalter schalten und kurz vor flash zurück zum "kaputten" bios schalten, sodass das kaputte reperiert wird.


----------



## Nowater (23. November 2013)

2te Karte und mit 0 oder 1 den richtigen PCI Port ansprechen


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (23. November 2013)

nein, der screen bleibt einfach komplett schwarz - komme nicht mal mehr ins dos 
habe den schalter jetzt halt auf der anderen position,
ist das mit dem schalter umschalten safe?
nicht dass er mir das bios dann auch noch verhaut und ich die karte gar nicht mehr benutzen kann.



Nowater schrieb:


> 2te Karte und mit 0 oder 1 den richtigen PCI Port ansprechen


 
also praktisch:
 atiflash -p -f 0 powercolor.rom

damit flasht er dann das wieder das 1. bios? :O


----------



## DonRottweiler (23. November 2013)

Hatte ich auch dann nimm das Sapphire Bios.

Mit dem heilen Bios booten, im Dos Modus auf das defekte Bios switchen und einfach, wie gehabt, flashen.


----------



## Aer0 (23. November 2013)

nach dembumschlten arbeitest du mit dem anderen bios, das kannst du aber auch überflashen, deswegen bevor du das backup flashst : den schalter wieder zum kaputten stellen


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (23. November 2013)

ok dann versuche ich mich mal dran... habs mir eh so gedacht wollte nur nochmal nummer sicher gehen 

danke leute, berichte gleich obs geklappt hat.

sapphire bios auch schwarzer screen, das von powercolor funktioniert...
mehr shader trotzdem nicht da -_-


----------



## Aer0 (23. November 2013)

dann takte deine 290 auf 1050 mhz und freu dixh auf 290x leistung


----------



## franzthecat (23. November 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> dann takte deine 290 auf 1050 mhz und freu dixh auf 290x leistung


Aero  ich will halt was angefangen hab fertig machen deshalb möchte ich flashen und weil es was neues ist was ich noch nicht gemacht habe.
Abgesehen davon wie weit kann man die 290  Cpu Clock und die Memory Clock maximal übertakten?Wie hoch kan man die Temperatur steigen lassen?
Eine geflashte 290er müsste ist dann sowas wie eine 290x das heisst wenn ich die dann übertackte kann ich die genauso die selben ergebnise erzielen wie wenn ich eine 290x übertakten würde ist doch ganz einfach.
Nur weiss ich hier nicht weiter. Das ist der USBinhalt. [img=http://abload.de/thumb/fusb73zp7.gif] 
Das was ich zuletzt versucht hab.[img=http://abload.de/thumb/picture4gkfsl.jpg] [img=http://abload.de/thumb/picture5teka4.jpg][img=http://abload.de/thumb/picture62nkfw.jpg]
Wo ich den Usb Stick hinstecke ist doch egal,oder?Denn hab ich dort gehabt wo ich das Motherbord Bios normalerweise flash.Jetzt hab ich dort die Mouse angesteckt


----------



## huggibaerchen123 (23. November 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> dann takte deine 290 auf 1050 mhz und freu dixh auf 290x leistung


 
hab sie jetzt auf 1000mhz....

mal eine frage, könnte ich den lüfter in der theorie permanent auf 100% laufen lassen zwecks kühlung?
das klingt so arg laut, nicht dass der mir noch zerspringt


----------



## Smil0r (23. November 2013)

Haldi schrieb:


> Metro LL 1920*1080  Idle 185W (Peak) 2 of 2 Runs
> Very High: SSAA On
> 1000mhz/1250/Stock = 475W 42.9FPS
> 1000mhz/1400/Stock = 475W 43.4FPS
> ...



THX man das reicht mir


----------



## sepei (23. November 2013)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Aero  ich will halt was angefangen hab fertig machen deshalb möchte ich flashen und weil es was neues ist was ich noch nicht gemacht habe.
> Abgesehen davon wie weit kann man die 290  Cpu Clock und die Memory Clock maximal übertakten?Wie hoch kan man die Temperatur steigen lassen?
> Eine geflashte 290er müsste ist dann sowas wie eine 290x das heisst wenn ich die dann übertackte kann ich die genauso die selben ergebnise erzielen wie wenn ich eine 290x übertakten würde ist doch ganz einfach.
> Nur weiss ich hier nicht weiter. Das ist der USBinhalt. [img=http://abload.de/thumb/fusb73zp7.gif]
> ...


 
Wenn du nochmal auf Seite 1 zurückgehst wirst du merken das der Befehl anders geschrieben wird und das "-f" nicht am ende steht denn er sucht jetzt auf deine usb stick eine Datei namens "asus.rom-f" und ich denke deine datei heißt "asus.rom".
Deine Datei heißt übrigens "Asus290.rom" und nicht "Asus.rom".
2) Was willst du mit den Flash überhaupt ereichen?


----------



## franzthecat (23. November 2013)

sepei schrieb:


> Wenn du nochmal auf Seite 1 zurückgehst wirst du merken das der Befehl anders geschrieben wird und das "-f" nicht am ende steht denn er sucht jetzt auf deine usb stick eine Datei namens "asus.rom-f" und ich denke deine datei heißt "asus.rom"



Du hast vollkommend recht das hab ich schon gemacht .Und zwar so : atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom aber auch asus.rom klein geschrieben und f in der mitte
Weil das nicht geklapt hat habs ich mal so probiert wie oben. War ja ein vorschlag von Aer0


----------



## sepei (23. November 2013)

Was willst du mit den Flash erreichen?


----------



## Pitfall (23. November 2013)

leer Taste benützen


----------



## DrDave (23. November 2013)

Auf dem Stick ist doch gar keine asus.rom drauf, nur eine asus290.rom


----------



## sepei (23. November 2013)

@DrDave Hatte ich aber schon geschrieben. Nur ich denke er will seine 290 unlocken. Flasht aber hierfür das völlig falsche Bios


----------



## Aer0 (23. November 2013)

den lüfter permanent auf 100 lassen senkt die lebensdaurr des kugelllagers, bevor das jedoch kaputt geht vermute ich, dass du deine gpu nichtmehr haben willst, zwecks leistung.


----------



## Pitfall (23. November 2013)

Borstinator schrieb:


> So ich melde mich jetzt auch mal zu Wort
> Es scheint ja jetzt schon fast bestätigt zu sein, dass man mit dem hawaiinfo-Tool feststellen kann, ob man seine Unlocken kann oder nicht. The R9 290 -> 290X Unlock Thread - Page 62
> Einfach die .exe in den Ordner von MemoryInfo packen und hoffen, dass man bei RD1: F8000005 stehen hat, bei RD1: F8010005 ist sie wohl lockt.
> 
> Meine hat leider auch das Spulenfiepen und das ist in meinem ft-02 besonders nervig -.-. Das MB ist ja um 90° gedreht. Die Lüfter gehen eigentlich. Da bin ich von meiner 5870V2 schlimmeres gewohnt


 
Das mit dem Tool ist natürlich echt super. Die Beste und schnellste Möglichkeit zu testen, ob sie locked oder man sich freuen kann.


----------



## Nowater (23. November 2013)

5000 U/MIn sind fuer die Kugellager nen Witz...solange sauber gewuchtet ist


----------



## franzthecat (23. November 2013)

sepei schrieb:


> Was willst du mit den Flash erreichen?



Ich mach das so zum spass und spiel halt flashen lernen das hab ich noch nie gemacht und ich mal gern was ich noch nie gemacht hab.
Und wenn klapt hab eine Grfk die zwar sehr gut war und dann noch ein um einen sprung besser ist,was sich vileicht nächste jahr bei den neuen Spielen bemerkbar macht.


----------



## franzthecat (23. November 2013)

DrDave schrieb:


> Auf dem Stick ist doch gar keine asus.rom drauf, nur eine asus290.rom


Ach Gott ist mir das peinlich.Ich dacht eh das ich was falsch mache.
Dann muss ich das austauschen dann sollts klapen?Danke das ist keinen aufgefallen mir am aller wenigsten.


----------



## idontkn0w123 (23. November 2013)

Kann mir vielleicht einer weiterhelfen, such jetzt schon eine gute Zeit lang und find keine Antwort. 
Also will den Arctic A. Xtreme III an die Lüftersteuerung anschliessen (normaler 3-pol schwarz-rot-gelb.) http://www.amazon.de/Scythe-KM06-BK-4-Kanal-L%C3%BCftersteuerung-schwarz/dp/B006LADCNA/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=HK419IA26QGV&coliid=I2IPRFN9BYMWKG
welchen adapter sollte man da nehmen... find keinen mit dem komischen 4-pol kabel den man an die Grafikkarte selbst anschliessen kann.
Ist da ein Anzeigen der Lüfterdrehzahl möglich? oder muss ich da irgentwas umlöten.
Danke schonmal


----------



## Aer0 (23. November 2013)

der untershcied zwischen 3 und 4 pin ist, dass bei 4 pin noch ein "taktgeber"/geschwindigkeitsregler dabei ist, 3 pin wird per spannung geregelt, ein temposignal gibts über beide an der selben stelle.


----------



## Speedy1612 (23. November 2013)

DonRottweiler schrieb:


> Speedy, du hast doch auch eine Wakü drauf, oder?
> Kann es sein dass die gpu bei firestrike extrem nicht über 40 Grad heiss wird? nicht übertaktet. 290X bios
> Oder spinnt da meine Anzeige?



Meine bekommt Frostbeulen 

idle :  28C*  Rams:  25/27C*

Last: 45C*  Rams: 48/38C*  (1200/1600 @1,336V)


----------



## franzthecat (23. November 2013)

Danke Danke Danke für die geduld Danke Danke und für Howto usw
Ich freu mich  wie ein Weihnachtsbaum.

Wenns man richtig macht ist man in 10 min fertig.


----------



## Smil0r (24. November 2013)

Ich würd sagen in 5


----------



## franzthecat (24. November 2013)

würd in 3 min auch gehn


----------



## Hilzerak (24. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Meine bekommt Frostbeulen
> 
> idle :  28C*  Rams:  25/27C*
> 
> Last: 45C*  Rams: 52/42C*  (1200/1600 @1,336V)


 

Kann dir meine Werte auch nochmal als Vergleich posten. Bin bei
idle : 32C*  Rams:  29/28C*

Last: 49C*  Rams: 61/42C*  (1170/1500 @1,318V ohne droop)
Wobei Last hier Heaven/Vally bedeutet, im wirklichen Spielen sind die Werte ~Speedys Angaben.


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. November 2013)

Hilzerak schrieb:


> Kann dir meine Werte auch nochmal als Vergleich posten. Bin bei
> idle : 32C*  Rams:  29/28C*
> 
> Last: 49C*  Rams: 61/42C*  (1170/1500 @1,318V ohne droop)
> Wobei Last hier Heaven/Vally bedeutet, im wirklichen Spielen sind die Werte ~Speedys Angaben.




Ich hatte nochmal nachgebessert, sind Heaven Werte

Läuft @1200/1500 ist aber dadurch das Ich im Heaven rausgegangen bin kurz auf 1176...mhz gesunken


----------



## Hilzerak (24. November 2013)

Die VRM1 Werte erreiche ich beim besten willen nicht.
Der Rest gibt sich ja nicht viel.


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. November 2013)

Was hastn für Radis ? 
Und welche Wassertemp im Schnitt ?


----------



## Hilzerak (24. November 2013)

Wassertemp. ~27°
Mo-Ra 420 Pro


----------



## pilzbefall (24. November 2013)

ich hab leider das Originalbios meiner Powercolor 290 OC verschludert. Hat das vielleicht noch jemand (von einer Karte mit Elpdia-Speicher) und wäre so nett das hier hochzuladen? Ideal wäre natürlich ein Link zum neuesten Bios für die Karte, gibts da offizielle Quellen für neueste Bios´e so wie bei mainboards üblich?


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. November 2013)

Hilzerak schrieb:


> Wassertemp. ~27°
> Mo-Ra 420 Pro


 
Grob gesehen, hab Ich 540er Radi Fläche   ~25C* +- nen Paar Grad

Kommt ja immer drauf an wie gerade im Winter geheizt wird 


Hast du die Backplate drauf ?  Bei mur hat die gut geholfen um nochmal bessere Temps zu bekommen


----------



## pilzbefall (24. November 2013)

habs bios per pm bekommen, hat sich erledigt lol


----------



## Haldi (24. November 2013)

Nowater schrieb:


> 5000 U/MIn sind fuer die Kugellager nen Witz...solange sauber gewuchtet ist


 
Naja... die frage ist ob die Überhaupt Stahl kugellager einbauen oder ob das ein Kunstoff lager ist. Zuzutrauen wärs denen!


----------



## idontkn0w123 (24. November 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> der untershcied zwischen 3 und 4 pin ist, dass bei 4 pin noch ein "taktgeber"/geschwindigkeitsregler dabei ist, 3 pin wird per spannung geregelt, ein temposignal gibts über beide an der selben stelle.


 
das ist klar, ich will nur wissen, wie ich die 3 pins von dem komischen 4pin lüfterkabel auf ein 3-Pol-Molex mit Tachosignalleitung kriege, dann kann ich ja an der lüftersteuerung die drehzahl über die V einstellen. mit dem beiligenden adapter vom AC3 sind jeweils nur 2 Adern dran. dann fehlt ja eins? Es sieht wohl so aus, dass ich vom 4pol stecker direkt an dergrafikkarte, den schwarzen, roten und gelben strang auf ein 3pol umlöten muss. Ich kann dafür keinen passenden Adapter finden...


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. November 2013)

idontkn0w123 schrieb:


> das ist klar, ich will nur wissen, wie ich die 3 pins von dem komischen 4pin lüfterkabel auf ein 3-Pol-Molex mit Tachosignalleitung kriege, dann kann ich ja an der lüftersteuerung die drehzahl über die V einstellen. mit dem beiligenden adapter vom AC3 sind jeweils nur 2 Adern dran. dann fehlt ja eins? Es sieht wohl so aus, dass ich vom 4pol stecker direkt an dergrafikkarte, den schwarzen, roten und gelben strang auf ein 3pol umlöten muss. Ich kann dafür keinen passenden Adapter finden...



Du willst von mini Molex (4pin Graka) auf normalen Lüfteranschluss ? 3pin oder 4pin ?


----------



## idontkn0w123 (24. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Du willst von mini Molex (4pin Graka) auf normalen Lüfteranschluss ? 3pin oder 4pin ?


 
3pin normaler lüfterkabel mit schwarz/rot/gelb belegung. also mit tachosignal für die lüftersteuerung. mit dem 7/ 12V adapter fehlt die tacho ader. und will nichtunbedingt selber löten

edit: kann es sein, dass ich den 4pin vom lüfter über den adapter anschliessen kann? http://www.amazon.de/InLine-L%C3%BCfterkabel-Verl%C3%A4ngerung-Molex-L%C3%A4nge/dp/B000KKO1W8?tag=comput0d-21


----------



## Nowater (24. November 2013)

Welche Wasserkuehlplatte und Backplate fuer die R9290 ist denn zu empfehlen, Aquatuning, Watercool, Waterblocks?


----------



## Norisk699 (24. November 2013)

Jetzt wird es aber sehr offtopic hier. 
Zur Erinnerung: Dieser Thread handelt (im weitesten Sinne) um " [HowTo] Flash AMD R9-290/290X"
Wasserkühlungssachen gehören sich in einen anderen Bereich rein.




Meine Meldung meiner zweiten R9 290:
*Norisk699    I    Powercolor R9 290 OC    I    locked*


Schade... wird es wohl nichts mit einem R9 290X - Crossfire... aber naja, mächtig sind die Karten dennoch 
Jetzt habe ich halt eine X und eine Non-X... was soll`s 
Bestellt wurde die zweite Karte bei Mindfactory am 17.11.2013. Verfügbar war sie wohl ab Donnerstag (entgegen der "auf Lager"-Anzeige auf der Homepage) und die Lieferung erfolgte am Samstag.



Edit: Habe die zweite Grafikkarte in Verdacht auf (leichtes) Spulenfiepen. Muss ich jetzt mal testen.
Die erste ist leise (also zumindest Spulenfiepen...).

Naja, immerhin bisher kein Blackscreen-Problem


----------



## franzthecat (24. November 2013)

pilzbefall schrieb:


> ich hab leider das Originalbios meiner Powercolor 290 OC verschludert. Hat das vielleicht noch jemand (von einer Karte mit Elpdia-Speicher) und wäre so nett das hier hochzuladen? Ideal wäre natürlich ein Link zum neuesten Bios für die Karte, gibts da offizielle Quellen für neueste Bios´e so wie bei mainboards üblich?



In der Beschreibung von Speedy steht das sowiso ein orgnal Bois auch im Ordner und Grfk ist und erhalten bleibt wennst das  Backuprom brauchst send ich dir das.
Der erste Satz.
Eure Karte Besitzt ein Dual BIOS , weshalb es auch nicht allzu schlimm ist wenn das Flashen den ein oder anderem nicht gelingt. Die Richtung des BIOS Schalters ist bei der R9-290 nicht wichtig da beide BIOSe gleich sind , bei den R9-290X sollte der BIOS Schalter zu den STROMANSCHLÜSSEN zeigen da dort der sog. ÜBER Mode ist mit mehr TDP.

Hier gehts um OC (Kühlung)  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-series-overclocking-undervolting-thread.html


Sind die werte so wie sie bei einer geflashten 290er sein sollen ohne Overclock und mit Elpdia ? [img=http://abload.de/thumb/benchmark3ofqx.gif]


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. November 2013)

Wer lesen kann weiss auch das mein Original PowerColor Bios auch im Ordner ist .....


----------



## franzthecat (24. November 2013)

Bevor ich den Hebel umgestellt hab hate ich 1000 Cpu Clock Mhz und jetzt hab ich 975 Cpu Clock Mhz ????

Benchmark test mit Hebel weg vom Stromanschuss [img=http://abload.de/thumb/benchmark3ofqx.gif]

Benchmark test mit Hebel zum Stromanschuss [img=http://abload.de/thumb/benchmark2a76jkb.gif]


Was macht man dann neu flashen oder den Hebel zurück.


----------



## Kenner (24. November 2013)

Franz ganz ehrlich wenn ich das hier so lese, frage ich mich ernsthaft ob du weißt was du machst...

Hebel = Dual Bios 1. stellung das normale ohne X, das 2. das geflashte also 290x

sprich Hebel zurück = X bios


----------



## Duvar (24. November 2013)

Alta franz du gehst wieder ab wie ich sehe, deine Beiträge machen echt fun 
Wenn du all deine Probleme gelöst hast werde ich ein Opfer dar bringen


----------



## franzthecat (24. November 2013)

Kenner schrieb:


> Franz ganz ehrlich wenn ich das hier so lese, frage ich mich ernsthaft ob du weißt was du machst...
> 
> Hebel = Dual Bios 1. stellung das normale ohne X, das 2. das geflashte also 290x
> 
> sprich Hebel zurück = X bios



Ich sags mal gleich so ich bin anfänger hab bis vor einen Jahr Computer gehabt die zwar Spielbar waren  aber aus denen hätte man viel mehr machen können wie noch die gtx 460 1gb gekommen ist hab ich die gekauft zu einen e5200 cpu den hätte ich auch auf 30-40 % OC können .Erst vor 1 jahr hab ich mit den Overclocken angefangen aus neugier früher hab ich mir dann halt was neues gekauft und das nicht so wichtig gehalten so wars auch mit den Moden ich hab Spiele erst zu modden und patchen begonnen weil die Spiele schlichtweg teilweiese ohne Mods nicht spielbar waren und erst als kein anderes als ersatz auf den Markt hab ich damit begonnen war früher hab ich mir einfach ein neues Spiel gekauft daswar oft genauso schlecht ohne modden.Da ich dann mit all den angfangen hab OC modden usw und gefallen daran hab bin in ich auch aufs flashen gekommen weil es einen unterschied macht und weil ich mich darüber freu das es sinn macht.


----------



## Aer0 (24. November 2013)

franz warum wunderst du dich? 
wenn du zum original bios switchst ist es normal das es weniger takt und weniger shader hat xD


----------



## Knuffiboer (24. November 2013)

Also, habe heute auf den MK 26 umgebaut, Chip war leider 2020, habe deshalb, und auf Grund der ausgelsenen Werte aus dem Memory gar nicht erst versucht zu flashen. Spulenfiepen ist minimal da, im geschlossenen Gehäuse aber nicht hörbar. Karte läuft bis jetzt stabil mit 1100 / 1350 - und ich bin glücklich so wie es ist


----------



## Pitfall (24. November 2013)

Knuffiboer schrieb:


> Also, habe heute auf den MK 26 umgebaut, Chip war leider 2020, habe deshalb, und auf Grund der ausgelsenen Werte aus dem Memory gar nicht erst versucht zu flashen. Spulenfiepen ist minimal da, im geschlossenen Gehäuse aber nicht hörbar. Karte läuft bis jetzt stabil mit 1100 / 1350 - und ich bin glücklich so wie es ist


 
Hattest du den MK-26 Spawakühler von deiner alten Graka umgebaut oder neu geordert?

Denn wenn von der alten abgebaut, würde mich interessieren, wie du den geklebten SpawaKühler abbekommen hast.


----------



## franzthecat (24. November 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> franz warum wunderst du dich?
> wenn du zum original bios switchst ist es normal das es weniger takt und weniger shader hat xD



Jetzt wunder ich mich nicht mehr ich hab mich gewundert weil ich gegelaub hab das die schalter andersum stehen für 290 x bios der Hebel zur richtung Stromanschuss 
und mehr sinn hat und das normale bios auf den hebel lauft wenn er weg ist vom Stromausgang das es aber schon 1000 Mhz anzeigt hab ich damit in kauf genommen weil ich mir dachte ein halber Treiber macht auch oft mehr sinn als gar keiner.


----------



## Kenner (24. November 2013)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Jetzt wunder ich mich nicht mehr ich hab mich gewundert weil ich gegelaub hab das die schalter andersum stehen für 290 x bios der Hebel zur richtung Stromanschuss
> und mehr sinn hat und das normale bios auf den hebel lauft wenn er weg ist vom Stromausgang das es aber schon 1000 Mhz anzeigt hab ich damit in kauf genommen weil ich mir dachte ein halber Treiber macht auch oft mehr sinn als gar keiner.


 
Je nachdem wie der Schalter stand als du geflasht hast, da is dann jetz halt das X Bios, andere Position das standard Bios.

Bei mir ist rechts das X Bios und bei anderen ebend links macht ja auch keinen Unterschied


----------



## franzthecat (24. November 2013)

Kenner schrieb:


> Je nachdem wie der Schalter stand als du geflasht hast, da is dann jetz halt das X Bios, andere Position das standard Bios.
> 
> Bei mir ist rechts das X Bios und bei anderen ebend links macht ja auch keinen Unterschied



Da bin ich auch erst jetzt draufgekommen nachdem ich zwei mal geschaltet hab.


----------



## Klutten (24. November 2013)

In diesem Thread geht es mittlerweile echt drunter und drüber. Vielleicht könnten sich alle Anwesenden mal wieder auf das Kernthema besinnen und sowohl Übertaktungsversuche und diverse Kühler-Dinge in den entsprechend vorhandenen Threads diskutieren. Viele Beiträge gehen auch 1a als Spam durch, weshalb mittlerweile auch Karten und Strafpunkte in erreichbarer Nähe sind. Es liegt an euch, also macht was draus.


----------



## Haldi (24. November 2013)

Kenner schrieb:


> Franz ganz ehrlich wenn ich das hier so lese, frage ich mich ernsthaft ob du weißt was du machst...



Das beste finde ich ja die .Gif Screenshots 



BTW,  ich hab Zwei Karten, beide Locked. 
Es kann aber passiert das im Crossfire Betrieb GPU Z Spinnt und die zweite Karte als Unlocked anzeigt! Ich hatte sogat 2816 shader angezeigt.
Allerdings war das eine einmalige Sache, nach einem Neustart verschwunden.

Wer also CF hat soll darauf acht geben.


----------



## franzthecat (25. November 2013)

Jetzt wo ich weiss wie das geht kommt es mir so einfach vor das es mir superpeinlich ist wie oft ich gefragt hab.


----------



## miTu (25. November 2013)

Kurze Frage Leute, 

ich könnte mir eine Power Color kaufen und das Flashen probieren. 
Sollte es nicht klappen, dann sende ich die Karte zurück. 
Man sieht im Nachhinein nichts?


----------



## Pitfall (25. November 2013)

miTu schrieb:


> Kurze Frage Leute,
> 
> ich könnte mir eine Power Color kaufen und das Flashen probieren.
> Sollte es nicht klappen, dann sende ich die Karte zurück.
> Man sieht im Nachhinein nichts?


 
Sowas macht man nicht! 
zudem geht es nicht mehr. Also lass es


----------



## miTu (25. November 2013)

Danke, 
wusste nicht, das es nicht mehr geht. 

Dann warten ich wohl


----------



## solofox (25. November 2013)

natürlich geht es noch, du musst nur die richtige karte erwischen. bei vibu/mindfactory/compuland/drivecity wird man wohl eher weniger glück haben.

kauft man bei einem händler, der die karte schon seit einigen tagen/wochen im lager hat, dürfte man eher glück haben.

da kosten die karten aber wahrscheinlich deutlich mehr, daher lohnt es weniger


----------



## PolsKa (25. November 2013)

miTu schrieb:


> Kurze Frage Leute,
> 
> ich könnte mir eine Power Color kaufen und das Flashen probieren.
> Sollte es nicht klappen, dann sende ich die Karte zurück.
> Man sieht im Nachhinein nichts?


 
gehts dir noch gut? ja kann man,also mach es nicht.


----------



## miTu (25. November 2013)

Ja bei mir ist alles in Ordnung! 
Man versucht ja immer ein Schnäppchen zu bekommen bzw. Geld zu sparen. 

Ist ja jetzt auch alles gesagt, danke!


----------



## PolsKa (25. November 2013)

Hast du auch schon so gemacht. Gleiche Leistung wie die 780 gtx und ca 80 Euro günstiger.


----------



## Speedy1612 (25. November 2013)

Ich erinnere nochmal an Kluttens Post !!

Beim Thema bleiben für alles andere bitte den Allgemeinen R9-290/290X Thread nutzen.


----------



## zoidberg80 (25. November 2013)

Ich muss leider nochmal ganz blöde fragen... Ich möchte von meinem Powercolor X Bios auf das Asus wechseln.

Asus hat wenn ich auf einer der Seiten richtig gelesen habe ein Bios Update für die 290x released. 

Kann ich das problemlos updaten? Ich finde die entsprechende Seite bei 90+ Seiten leider nicht. 

Von der reinen Logik würde ich sagen "Feuer Frei für das Update" 

Vielen Dank an Alle Hilfesteller!


----------



## PolsKa (25. November 2013)

Ja sollte klappen. Ist ja ansich egal von welchem Hersteller du das Bios nimmst.


----------



## Speedy1612 (25. November 2013)

Das neue Bios ist sche***e ...... 

Ich hatte es,drauf nur Probleme und bin wieder zum alten gegangen.....

Steht aber auch hier irgendwo das Ich für mich Persönlich davon abrate.


----------



## zoidberg80 (25. November 2013)

Okay, danke! Dann werde ich das Originale Asus X Bios verwenden welches du als Upload zur Verfügung gestellt hast. Mir war auch so das zu dem "neuen" Bios schon irgend etwas geschrieben wurde. Verfolge den Thread seit Anfang an und habe etwas den Überblick verloren.


----------



## Speedy1612 (25. November 2013)

Ja es,wurde leider viel zu viel über unwichtige dinge geredet und teils total off topic.. Hoffe das jetzt nal wieder alles nur ums HOW TO geht.


----------



## sepei (25. November 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Das neue Bios ist sche***e ......
> 
> Ich hatte es,drauf nur Probleme und bin wieder zum alten gegangen.....
> 
> Steht aber auch hier irgendwo das Ich für mich Persönlich davon abrate.


Halt stop! Jetzt rede ich. lol
Nein das habe ich übersehen?
Inwiefern war das Müll? Welche Probleme hattest du?
Und verwendest du nun das Asus Bios aus deine Dropbox ordner?


----------



## klarkommer (25. November 2013)

Hallo  
 zwei mal beide PowerColor R9-290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked (kein fiepen und keine abstürzen ) funzt einwandfrei.
 Test mit hawaiinfo war ok R1: F8000005 Shaders sind Frei  
 Bestellt am 18.11. bekommen am 22.11 bei PowerColor Radeon R9 290 OC 4GB GDDR5 (Art.-Nr. 90534186) - Grafikkarten PCI Express - computeruniverse


*Speedy1612* 
 Danke für das How-To super einfach in 1min erledigt Daumen Hoch!!!


----------



## Kompottmann (25. November 2013)

Hallo, habe mich extra angemeldet um Erfolg zu posten 

Zwei mal beide PowerColor R9-290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked
Wasserkühler kommt am Wochenende drauf!

*Kompottmann PowerColor R9-290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked*


----------



## computerkind (26. November 2013)

Hallo, gerade meinen alten Foren-Account ausgegraben um hier zu posten. War bisher ein stiller Mitleser dieses Thread. Heute endlich meine am Donnerstag von ViboOnline gelieferte 290 eingebaut und geflasht. Und was soll ich sagen, funktioniert! 

Also, 

Powercolor R-290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked

Liebe Grüße
computerkind


----------



## Haldi (26. November 2013)

WTF ? Warum gehen die nun alle wieder? ..... Kauf datum und Kauf ort bitte!


----------



## Speedy1612 (26. November 2013)

Haldi schrieb:


> WTF ? Warum gehen die nun alle wieder? ..... Kauf datum und Kauf ort bitte!


  LESEN !!!!!!!! Da steht ViboOnline....


----------



## computerkind (26. November 2013)

Kaufdatum war eigentlich Montag 18.11.2013. Die Karte war dann bis Mittwoch als "bestellt" gelistet und wurde dann Donnerstag geliefert.
Ich kam aber erst heute zum Einbau/Flashen.


----------



## solofox (26. November 2013)

computerkind schrieb:


> Kaufdatum war eigentlich Montag 18.11.2013. Die Karte war dann bis Mittwoch als "bestellt" gelistet und wurde dann Donnerstag geliefert.
> Ich kam aber erst heute zum Einbau/Flashen.


 
womit fängt denn deine seriennummer an, ABG1311 oder AZG1311? steht auf der verpackung (aufkleber).


----------



## Kompottmann (26. November 2013)

Ich habe meine PowerColor OC am 18.11 bestellt, bei VibuOnline. Damals standen die Karten auf einer Lieferzeit von 2-3 Tagen.
Ausgeliefert wurde am 19.11 - Ankunft am 20.11.

Seriennummern fangen mit AZG an...konnte erst gestern ran ans flashen, da mir der nötige Unterbau gefehlt hat.

*Kompottmann PowerColor R9-290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked*


----------



## solofox (26. November 2013)

na dann ist der fall doch langsam klar.

die ABG karten können nicht unlocked werden, die AZG karten hingegen schon.

damit kann man schon vor dem öffnen des kartons sehen, ob unlockbar oder nicht.


wäre toll, wenn die leute hier mal ihre seriennummern posten können bzw. den anfang. also ABG oder AZG.

das sollte man dann auch im ersten posting einfügen. dann dürfte die sache transparenter werden.


----------



## Nowater (26. November 2013)

Meine Unlocked hatte AZG...


----------



## Matze211 (26. November 2013)

Bin mal gespannt ob man das so pauschalisieren kann. Anhand der Seriennummer darauf schließen können, wäre natürlich nicht schlecht. Ausserdem würden dann nicht mehr so viele, geöffnete Karten zurückgehen. 
Hoffe du behältst recht.


----------



## Kompottmann (26. November 2013)

Man muss einfach Glück haben, bzw. vll kann man auch die Seriennummer erfragen. Ansonsten Glück haben.
Andererseits muss ich sagen, dass ich auch nicht böse gewesen wäre, wenn es nicht geklappt hätte.

Die Karte hat genug Power und ist ein P/L Klassiker. Ohne Wakü kann man leider das Ding nicht betreiben, aber bei mir wird eh nur noch alles per Wakü betrieben!
Ein R9 290 mit Wakü geht locker 20% zu übertakten...


----------



## solofox (26. November 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> @Kompottmann vergiß das mit der Seriennummer da hatten schon einige früher die Idee und haben mitbekommen das das nicht paßt


 
aha, welche AZG karte ließ dich denn nicht unlocken?


----------



## Rizoma (26. November 2013)

solofox schrieb:


> aha, welche AZG karte ließ dich denn nicht unlocken?


 

kannst dich gerne die 96 Seiten hier durch wühlen findest bestimmt die eine oder andere wie gesagt sind die User schon früher auf den Trichter gekommen nach den SN zu schauen um zu sehen ob es klappt ohne die Karte aus zu packen.


----------



## solofox (26. November 2013)

KetanestCola schrieb:


> Meine hat die S/N: *AZG*131103XXXX
> Powercolor Flashbar.


 


Kompottmann schrieb:


> Ich habe meine PowerColor OC am 18.11 bestellt, bei VibuOnline. Damals standen die Karten auf einer Lieferzeit von 2-3 Tagen.
> Ausgeliefert wurde am 19.11 - Ankunft am 20.11.
> 
> Seriennummern fangen mit *AZG* an...konnte erst gestern ran ans flashen, da mir der nötige Unterbau gefehlt hat.
> ...


 


Nowater schrieb:


> Meine Unlocked hatte *AZG*...




und aus dem hwluxx:



xtremefunky schrieb:


> Falls es jemanden interessieren sollte, meine ist ebenfalls eine *AZG*1311xxxxxx
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße
> -Xtremefunky :wink:





MrPoky schrieb:


> S/N *AZG*131103xxxx
> 
> kühler kommt ab, sobald mein WaKü da ist.





KaiKrebs schrieb:


> Auch mein Einsatz beim "Vibu Samstags Lotto" hat sich bezahlt gemacht.
> Normaler Weise habe ich bei so etwas immer Pech, mal schauen evtl. ist es ja dafür eine OC-Krücke.
> 
> *PowerColor R9 290 OC
> ...




 schon komisch, oder? dass eine AZG karte nicht unlockbar war, konnte man nirgendwo lesen.

also bitte fakten auf den tisch, ansonsten betrachte ich euer "man kann es nicht an der seriennummer sehen" als quatsch. zumindest AZG karten sollten unlockbar sein. ob wirklich alle ABG karten locked sind, weiss ich nicht. dafür sind zu wenig nummern bekannt.

daher ja meine bitte, dass alle leute nochmal ihre seriennummer posten.


----------



## Schmenki (26. November 2013)

So ich habe bei notebooksbilliger bestellt und hoffe das die 290 OC schnell da ist. 
Werde dann berichten ob ich Sie unlocken konnte oder nicht.

Drückt die Daumen. 

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## klarkommer (26. November 2013)

Hallo meine beiden 
*PowerColor R9 290 OC
Elpidas/n: AZG 1311xxxxxx* 
und muss sagen Karte ist Top Preis -leistung ist Super auch ohne X.
 Leider recht laut aber das weiß Mann ja!!!Umstieg von GTX 690 schon bei einer R9 290OC(X) noch nicht bereut.Klarer preis Leistungssieger!!!


----------



## games2one (26. November 2013)

Was meint ihr? Soll ich mir
eine Vtx3d hohlen oder doch die Powercolor? Ich meine die meisten haben Powercolor , bei den meisten hat es auch geklappt aber bei einigen nicht. Und von den Karten von Vtx3d hab ich noch keine gesehen die nicht unlockbar war.


----------



## sepei (26. November 2013)

solofox schrieb:


> aha, welche AZG karte ließ dich denn nicht unlocken?


 
Meine


----------



## Kompottmann (26. November 2013)

games2one schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Soll ich mir
> eine Vtx3d hohlen oder doch die Powercolor? Ich meine die meisten haben Powercolor , bei den meisten hat es auch geklappt aber bei einigen nicht. Und von den Karten von Vtx3d hab ich noch keine gesehen die nicht unlockbar war.


 
Wenn du wartest...kannst du bald überall wohl eine 290er bekommen 
Ich persönlich würde zu einer PowerColor tendieren, und diese auch SCHNELLSTENS bestellen. Sicher kannst du aber nicht sein, dass das freischalten auch funktioniert.



miTu schrieb:


> Beim ganzen lesen und positiven Resonanzen, fängt es an zu kribbeln. Will aber bis nächstes Weihnachten durchhalten!  :-/
> 
> Stört euch die Lautstärke nicht oder holt ihr euch nun anderen Kühler?


 


Also ich konnte die Karte bisher nur offen betreiben und habe nur einen Test mit 3D Mark 2013 gemacht. Die Karte ist schon gut laut unter last.
Für mich ein absolutes NO-GO und man kann den Meinungen der Reviews nur zustimmen!

Da ich aber so oder so auf Wakü gehe, zwei aquacomputer kryographics nickel liegen schon bereit, interessiert mich die Lüfterdiskussion nicht.
Für mich ist rein das P/L Verhältnis und OC-Verhalten der Graka wichtig, damit ich so viel wie nur irgend möglich, aus so wenig wie möglich rausbekomme. Klar kosten die Wasserkühler ihr Geld, dafür hat man dann aber für Jahre Ruhe! Doch das Geld was ich dafür jetzt ausgegeben habe, habe ich an den R 290 OC gespart, da ich die ja auf eine "höhere" Grafikkarte aufwerten konnte!


----------



## sepei (26. November 2013)

sepei / XFX R9 290 Core (P.0) / Hyinx H5GQ2H24AFR / Locked
sepei XFX R9 290 Core (P.0) / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked
sepei / PowerColor R9-290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked (AZG)
sepei / PowerColor R9-290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Locked (AZG)

--> AZG bedeutet !!*NICHT*!! das sie unlockbar ist!


----------



## Klutten (26. November 2013)

Ein kleiner Hinweis am Rande:

Da sich hier immer noch ein Großteil der Anwesenden mit massig Offtopic am Thread beteiligt, statt in den entsprechenden anderen Threads nach gewissen Dingen zu fragen, gibt es ab sofort die angekündigten Karten. Wiederholungstäter dürfen sich dann im Verlauf auch über Strafpunkte freuen.

In diesem Thread geht es um das Flashen der R9-290!


----------



## games2one (26. November 2013)

Hallo.
Habe mir jetzt die VTX3d gegönnt ist zwar etwas teurer gewesen jedoch hoffe ich das sich diese noch flashen lässt. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe dann kann man auch auf die VTX3d das Asus 290x Bios draufmachen oder braucht man ein VTX3d 290x Bios ?


----------



## Duvar (26. November 2013)

Kannst das Asus Bios drauf machen oder jedes andere Bios der verschiedenen Hersteller für die 290X.


----------



## DonRottweiler (26. November 2013)

Habe auch die VTX da hatte ich mit dem Asus 290X beim booten einen Blackscreen. 

Nutze jetzt das Sapphire.


----------



## games2one (26. November 2013)

Also mit dem Sapphire r9-290x bios klappt es bei dir ?


----------



## DonRottweiler (26. November 2013)

Ja, hab auf diese Weise 2 vtx 290 auf 290x unlocked
Wenn du dich mit dos nicht auskennen solltest, benenn es vorher in etwas kürzeres um.


----------



## Speedy1612 (26. November 2013)

Bitte keine doppel Posts..... 

Und bisschen mehr Inhalt........

Klutten hat es doch jetzt auch schon mehrfach gesagt , wieso versteht Ihr das nicht......


----------



## Der_Karlson (26. November 2013)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Hallo,

ich wollte mich erstmal für das tolle Tutorial bedanken!
Bei mir hats auch funktioniert mit dem Sapphire BIOS:

*Der_Karlson| XFX R9 290 Core | Elpdia EDW2032BBBG| Unlocked*

Gekauft: 22.11.13 bei MIX-computer


----------



## ATIR290 (26. November 2013)

Welches Sapphire Bios, das Neu veröffentlichte!?
Kann man damit die Shader freischalten ... :-?

Händler in Italien hat XFX um 379 Euro
ein weiterer für 334 Euro ebenfalls XFX aber stolze 95 Stück davon...

Also beim Ersteren Bestellen!


----------



## Duvar (26. November 2013)

Du musst irgendein X Bios flashen, ich rate zum Asus Bios, da damit die Spannung für den ASUS GPU Tweak Tool auch frei geschaltet wird, dann kannst du bis knapp über 1.4V anlegen (real liegen meist weniger an wegden dem v droop)


----------



## Der_Karlson (26. November 2013)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> Welches Sapphire Bios, das Neu veröffentlichte!?


 
Nee ich hab das genommen, was im ersten Beitrag in der Dropbox liegt.


----------



## Speedy1612 (26. November 2013)

Leute dies ist das HOW TO ! 

All das andere gehört hier nicht hin sondern in den Allgemeinen Laber Thread.

Steht jetzt auch schon 5 oder 6 mal hier !

Ich habe keine Lust das der Mod mir den Thread hier zumacht !


----------



## Duvar (26. November 2013)

Die 290(X) Custom wird vermutlich mitte Dezember vorgestellt und bis es in den Regalen der shops landet kannst du davon ausgehen, dass es der Januar wird.
Was ist nun mit dem neuen Sapphire Bios, hat jmd dieses Bios getestet?


----------



## Lollypopsch (26. November 2013)

Ein großes Danke meinerseits, super Anleitung.......


Lollypopsch  - Powercolor / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / AZG1311.......... / UNLOCKEDgekauft 26.11.2013 Cyberstore Wien Westbahnhof


Liebe Grüße
Lollypopsch


----------



## Dragonkiller1777 (27. November 2013)

Ich hätte nochmal eine Frage zum Thema:
Wenn ich jetzt mir 2 Radeon R9 290 hole, man die eine Unlocken kann und die andere nicht, kann ich diese dann im CrossFire laufen lassen oder müsste ich mir dazu eine 2. R9 290X holen/ die Ungelockte wieder locken?
Vielen dank für Antworten

  MFG
    Chris




Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten.


----------



## jelais99 (27. November 2013)

Das dürfte nicht funktionieren. Daher wirst du dann wohl die geflashte Karte wieder mit dem alten Bios versehen müssen.


----------



## Dragonkiller1777 (27. November 2013)

jelais99 schrieb:


> Das dürfte nicht funktionieren. Daher wirst du dann wohl die geflashte Karte wieder mit dem alten Bios versehen müssen.


 
Danke für diese sehr sehr schnelle Antwort. Sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht aber naja dann muss ich wohl die 100€ mehr in ein CrossFire investieren 

  MFG
    Chris





Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten.


----------



## jelais99 (27. November 2013)

Naja, aber ein Crossfireverbund mit zwei 290 dürfte eigentlich allen Anforderungen, die es zurzeit gibt mehr als gerecht werden. Der Sinn jetzt noch mal so viel Geld mehr zu investieren, erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz. Aber das muss letztendlich jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## vd29 (27. November 2013)

ich konnte meine xfx auch nicht flashen. aber bin trotzdem zufrieden. habs ja dann auch an chipnummer gesehen.  dann war ich auch sicher dass ich keine anderen BIOS mehr versuchen brauche.
immer dran denken: die zwei Prozent holen wir mit oc raus !!


----------



## knightmare80 (27. November 2013)

Knightmare80 | PowerColor R9-290 OC | Unlocked

Computeruniverse vom 19.11.2013

Danke Speedy für das finden des Freischaltens.

Die Powercolor geht viel besser zu OC als die XFX 290x


----------



## tayik (27. November 2013)

jelais99 schrieb:


> Das dürfte nicht funktionieren. Daher wirst du dann wohl die geflashte Karte wieder mit dem alten Bios versehen müssen.


 
Das stimmt so leider nicht. Der Mischbetrieb funktioniert wunderbar und ohne Probleme inkl. Afterburner. Das abschalten der Grafikkarte (ZeroCore) funktioniert ebenfalls einwandfrei.

Habe 2 XFX Karten > eine ist LOCKED mit (Original ROM,Hynix RAM,V P.0) und die andere UNLOCKED (XFX 290X ROM, Epldia RAM, V 1.1). Leistung ist im übrigen auch ohne das X mehr als genug da.


----------



## ATIR290 (27. November 2013)

@Tayik

Welche Serinenummer hat Deine XFX R290 welche sich freischalten lies,
bzw. wie erkenne ich bei XFX welche sich zur "X" flashen lässt ... ?
Kann man dies genau eingrenzen ?

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Rizoma (27. November 2013)

ATIR290 schrieb:


> @Tayik
> 
> Welche Serinenummer hat Deine XFX R290 welche sich freischalten lies,
> bzw. wie erkenne ich bei XFX welche sich zur "X" flashen lässt ... ?
> ...



Von außen erkennt man dies gar nicht eine relativ gutes Zeichen ist wenn man die den kühler der Karte abnimmt und die Chipnummer auf 2000 endet und die Karte das Datum 1337 Trägt alles andere geht in Richtung Lotto Spielen


----------



## kdmsdi (27. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich will hier nur nochmal kurz einen Erfolg vermelden.

kdmsdi / Powercolor R9 290 OC / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / unlocked

Ich hab das Asus Bios verwendet und benutze jetzt Asus GPU Tweak. ( BIOS 67B0HB.15.39.0.6.AS02S)
Außerdem habe ich da so nen Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III draufgemacht. Die Lüftergeschwindigkeit ist fix bei 40 % und die Temparaturen gehen bei der GPU nie über 65C, aber ich beobachte das noch. 

Die Geschichte läuft an sich stabil: z.b. sind Catzilla, PCMark07, Unigine Heaven, MW0 ohne Probleme gelaufen (>1h).
Nur Skyrim geht zwischendurch kommentar los aus    Ich benutze die aktuellen Catalysttreiber 13.11 beta 9.4 vom 22.11.

Viel Spass noch


----------



## tayik (27. November 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Von außen erkennt man dies gar nicht eine relativ gutes Zeichen ist wenn man die den kühler der Karte abnimmt und die Chipnummer auf 2000 endet und die Karte das Datum 1337 Trägt alles andere geht in Richtung Lotto Spielen



So sieht es aus. Ich würde das HAWAII Info Tool von hier The R9 290 -> 290X Unlock Thread - Page 62 benutzen, bevor du irgendeine Modifikation an der Grafikkarte vornimmst (wegen der Garantie). Ein zurücksenden aufgrund einer nicht freischaltbaren Karte finde ich (wie viele andere auch) als nogo .


----------



## ATIR290 (27. November 2013)

Dennoch welche Seriennummer hat deine Freigeschaltetet  XFX R9-290 
und welche jene NICHT freischaltbar war.
Dank!


----------



## hwk (27. November 2013)

Also entweder ignoriert ihr die Ansagen der Moderation mit Absicht, oder ihr könnt nicht lesen (oder habt es vielleicht nicht gesehen).

So nervig das Spulenfiepen auch sein mag, es gehört nicht in diesen Thread, hier sollte es nur um das HowTo/Flashen gehen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (27. November 2013)

hwk schrieb:


> Also entweder ignoriert ihr die Ansagen der Moderation mit Absicht, oder ihr könnt nicht lesen (oder habt es vielleicht nicht gesehen).
> 
> So nervig das Spulenfiepen auch sein mag, es gehört nicht in diesen Thread, hier sollte es nur um das HowTo/Flashen gehen.



Endlich mal jmd der es auch sagt.

Ich sage es jetzt auch zum letzten mal , Crossfire , Spulenfiepen OC Kühlunv usw gehört hier nicht hin !

Beschwert euch jetzt nicht wenn Klutten Karten verteilt !


----------



## faustan (27. November 2013)

Hi, ist die r9 290 von xfx freischaltbar?


----------



## sepei (27. November 2013)

faustan schrieb:


> Hi, ist die r9 290 von xfx freischaltbar?


 
Mit viel Glück ja.
Aber erste Seite lesen da steht das eine "handvoll" von XFX Karten auch funktioniern.


----------



## kdmsdi (27. November 2013)

Versuch eine Powercolor 290 OC zu bekommen! Bei mir hats funktioniert.


----------



## RaptorOne (27. November 2013)

meine powercolor kam heute.... ist leider LOCKED 

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


und nun? Wieder ausbauen und Widerrufen


----------



## Speedy1612 (27. November 2013)

RaptorOne schrieb:


> meine powercolor kam heute.... ist leider LOCKED
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> ...



Das ist Betrug !

Du hast das erhalten was du gekauft hast !!!


----------



## Aer0 (27. November 2013)

warum wird hier so offensiv assoziales vrrhalten erwähnt? das flashen ist ein geschenk (wenns klappt) kein defekt wenns nicht klappt!


----------



## Schmenki (27. November 2013)

Sehe ich genau so wie Aer0.
Man sollte glücklich sein wenns klappt.
Wenn es nicht klappt ist es immer noch eine Top Karte


----------



## RaptorOne (27. November 2013)

Aer0 schrieb:


> warum wird hier so offensiv assoziales vrrhalten erwähnt? das flashen ist ein geschenk (wenns klappt) kein defekt wenns nicht klappt!



also da das Hawaii Info Tool 1.2 

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

ausgegeben hat, hab ich erst garnicht versucht zu flashen! Die Karte ist doch LOCKED!? Oder sehe ich das falsch???

Aber ich hab noch ein ganz anderes Problem, im 2D Betrieb, also jetzt hier im Firefox Browser, wenn ich die Seite runter und hoch scrolle, KRATZT die Karte irgendwie????  Klingt so ähnlich wie Festplatten Rattern!

Was ist das denn? Ist das normal??? Will die Karte ja eigentlich behalten  auch wenn ich keine flashbare habe... 


Aber das geht ja garnicht!!! Einer das selbe Problem?


----------



## Speedy1612 (27. November 2013)

RaptorOne schrieb:


> also da das Hawaii Info Tool 1.2
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> ...



Wie wärs mal mit Lesen ?  1 Post über dir wird doch gesagt was es ist ! 

Man Man Spamt doch den Thread nicht zu mit den ganzen Müll..... 

Ausserdem gehört das noch immer NICHT hier hin, sondern in den Allgemeinen Thread !!!!  

Es reicht jetzt echt mal langsam.......


----------



## Duvar (27. November 2013)

Habe in post 2, zwei neue links für eure Monitore eingefügt, lest euch in den Threads dort erstmal ein für was es überhaupt benötigt wird etc und dann könnt ihr es vllt gebrauchen.


----------



## Quentinxd (27. November 2013)

Danke für das "Howto", hat mir sehr geholfen


----------



## derstef (27. November 2013)

derstef / PowerColor R9-290 OC / Elpida EDW2032BBBG / Locked


----------



## DonRottweiler (27. November 2013)

Irgendwo hatte ich mal eine Befehlszeile gesehen, mit der ich beide Karten gleichzeitig flashen kann.
Finde die aber gerade nicht mehr.

Hat den zufällig jemand im Kopf?


----------



## Duvar (27. November 2013)

Video und Thread bezüglich Downsampling mit euren Karten hinzugefügt (post 2), falls ihr solch ein Geschoss a la 290(X) euer eigen nennt, könnt ihr euch mal daran versuchen um eure Grafik auf zu hübschen...
Bei Fragen bzgl Downsampling, fragt am besten Anon in dem Thread.


----------



## faustan (27. November 2013)

RaptorOne schrieb:


> meine powercolor kam heute.... ist leider LOCKED
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
> ...


----------



## sepei (27. November 2013)

Und hier die hawaiinfo12 ausführen


----------



## faustan (27. November 2013)

sorry, ich nochmal.. das stand dort
Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8200005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

was bedeutet dies?


----------



## Norisk699 (27. November 2013)

faustan schrieb:


> sorry, ich nochmal.. das stand dort
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> ...


 

(unter anderem) locked


Eigentlich hätte man diese Frage nicht beantworten sollen, weil es schon MEHRMALS erläutert wurde...


----------



## DonRottweiler (28. November 2013)

Ok, hab mir mal ein anderes Board eingebaut ASROCK Z77 Extrem4; und siehe da, ich kann jetzt auch das Asus.rom flashen ohne Blackscreen beim booten.
Vorheriges Board war ein MSI Z77A GD65.

Jetzt gehts erstmal ins Bett und nachher werd ich dann mal versuchen mit höherer Spannung zu übertakten.

Bis denne


edit: Die zweite Karte kann man übrigens mit "atiflash -p -f 1" flashen.
Es gibt aber auch noch einen Befehl mit dem man beide gleichzeitig flashen kann.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (28. November 2013)

Kann man wenn der flash nicht funktionieren sollte ne andere Graka ins Extreme 4 reinpacken und dann wieder die ati GraKa flashen?


----------



## Norisk699 (28. November 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Kann man wenn der flash nicht funktionieren sollte ne andere Graka ins Extreme 4 reinpacken und dann wieder die ati GraKa flashen?


 
Diese Grafikkarten haben Dual Bios (Schalter auf der Grafikkarte). 
Einfach Schalter umlegen und wieder mit USB-Stick ins DOS hochfahren und dann das erste Bios zurückflashen würde ich sagen.


----------



## martupa (28. November 2013)

martupa | Powercolor OC 290 | Elpdia EDW2032BBBG | UNLOCKED


Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

gerade gekauft in Wien Cyberstore Westbahnhof


----------



## SpotlightXFX (28. November 2013)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> Diese Grafikkarten haben Dual Bios (Schalter auf der Grafikkarte).
> Einfach Schalter umlegen und wieder mit USB-Stick ins DOS hochfahren und dann das erste Bios zurückflashen würde ich sagen.


 
Ja aber wenn jetzt z.B alle Verflashed sind?


----------



## DrDave (28. November 2013)

SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Ja aber wenn jetzt z.B alle Verflashed sind?


 
Dann ist der Nutzer suuuuuuper schlau
Du kannst dann entweder eine andere Graka in einen anderen PCIe Steckplatz oder die iGPU nutzen.


----------



## martupa (28. November 2013)

Hatte mit dem Asus Bios auch einen Blackscreen. Habe das Powercolor 290x Bios probiert.. funkt!!

Die Spannung lässt sich mit dem Afterburner anhebn.
Ist das asus bios nur gut wenn das Asus GPU tool verwendet wird, dh dass mit dem tool die Spannung angehoben werden kann ?

MfG,

Bam


----------



## Speedy1612 (29. November 2013)

dies ist das HOW TO und kein OC Thread, da gibt es nen extra Thread.......


----------



## ATIR290 (29. November 2013)

Frage:

Vor meiner Bestellung bei ital. Shop (komme aus Italien)
meine Frage an XFX R9 290 Besitzer:

Welche Seriennummer haben Euro freigeschalteten XFX R9 290 Karten?  SN Nummer mit AZG am Anfang?
Bzw. welche Seriennummer die nicht freischaltbaren XFX Karten.
Thanks!


----------



## Der_Karlson (29. November 2013)

Antwort:

Meine Seriennummer der XFX (unlocked) fängt laut Verpackung mit OXU an.


----------



## ATIR290 (30. November 2013)

Kannst Event. gar ein Foto der Seriennummer der R9 290 Verpackung HIER reinstellen.
Bin knapp am Drücken für eine XFX R9 290 Bestellung.
Dank Dir!


----------



## Duvar (30. November 2013)

Was willst du mit der Seriennummer man?
Willst du nachträglich versuchen mit deren Seriennummer BF4 abzustauben oder wie?
Er hat doch gesagt wie die Anfängt und kauf endlich deine Karte oder nicht, hängt jetzt deine Bestellung von der Seriennummer anderer Leute ab oder wie?


----------



## ATIR290 (30. November 2013)

NEIN, zwecks der Freischaltbarkeit der XFX Karte
Online Geschäft sucht mir jene Seriennummer aus, welche ich Ihnen mitteile  (50/50 das es klappt)
PS: haben 20 Stück auf Lager, deshalb!


----------



## Duvar (30. November 2013)

Zunächst mal hat jede Karte eine eigene Seriennummer, desweiteren kannst du an der Seriennummer nicht sehen ob sie frei schaltbar ist oder nicht.
Wozu der ganze Stress? 
Falls sie nicht frei schaltbar ist, ist die doch so gut wie gar nicht langsamer als die X Version auf selbem Takt, oder sind für dich, bei 50 FPS die 2 FPS die die X Version mehr schafft, das Non Plus Ultra und der Kaufgrund?
Flash einfach die Karte und wenn sie nicht frei schaltbar ist, ist es nicht schlimm, trotzdem hast du nun die Chance 1,4V drauf zu jagen bzw ordentlich zu übertakten,
oder denkst du wenn du sie frei schaltest wirst du bessere Grafikeinstellungen einstellen können oder die Grafikkarte wird länger halten?
Ich sage es mal nochmal, egal ob X Version oder non X, die Karten werden gleich lang halten, mit beiden Karten kann man in den selben Einstellungen genauso gut Zocken, die 2 FPS Unterschied sind gar nix.
Sobald ein Game auf der non X unspielbar ist, ist es bei der X Version auch der Fall.
Das einzige was mir einfällt, wo das einen Sinn haben würde wäre, wenn man die Karte weiter verkauft, kannst dann nach Jahren vllt 20€ mehr verlangen, ob das alles den Stress wert ist?
Außerdem ist das immer noch ein How To, nur solche Fragen nerven mit der Zeit, zu viel Geiz ist nicht gut.
Ma che fai? Stai zito.


----------



## Schmenki (30. November 2013)

Hi All,

grad meine Karte bekommen.
Hier das Ergebnis vom Flash:

Schmenki | Powercolor OC 290 | Elpdia EDW2032BBBG | UNLOCKED

Gekauft bei Computer Universe

Werd mich jetzt mal ran machen un den AC drauf schnallen.


----------



## Sonny330i (30. November 2013)

Gerdade eben die XFX R9 290 erhalten. So wie es aussieht, ist sie nicht gelocked:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

So wie ich es gelesen hab, klappt es am besten bei der Karte mit dem Powercolor 290x BIOS.
Hat jemand diese BIOS bzw wo bekomme ich das her ?


----------



## KetanestCola (30. November 2013)

Du befindest dich hier im How To Thread - vielleicht schaust du mal auf der 1.Seite vorbei... Da findet man meistens auch das "How To"

Ach ja- was macht dich so sicher dass die Karte zu Flashen ist?


----------



## PolsKa (30. November 2013)

Sieht man an der RA1 Nummer,müsste ein 290x chip verbaut sein.


----------



## Sonny330i (30. November 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Sieht man an der RA1 Nummer,müsste ein 290x chip verbaut sein.


 
Jap genau deswegen 

Also beim ASUS.ROM bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz bzw dann wird die Karte nicht mehr erkannt.
Woher bekomme ich das Powercolor 290x BIOS ? 

Edit:

Habs gefunden  

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?manufacturer=Powercolor&page=8

Da gibts jetzt aber drei 290x Varianten. Egal welches ich da nehme ?
Muss ich das umbennen, da es zu lange ist in zb 290x.rom ?


----------



## agent36 (30. November 2013)

Servus,

Ich habe gestern meine Powercolor r9 290 von VibuOnline bekommen leider ein Versandruckläufer (Versiegelung offen)
Hab's trotzdem eingebaut war natürlich locked. 

Glück um Unglück......

Asic werte 77

Standard vcore  OC gpu 1150mhz
                             Vram 1500mhz

Vcore +100mv
Gpu 1200mhz
Vram 1600mhz. Elpida
Mehr konnte ich noch nicht testen
Referenz kühler 80%

Bf4 stabil 



Bin zufrieden


Gruß


----------



## KetanestCola (30. November 2013)

Ich befürchte, dass wir jetzt die Tage vermehrt zu lesen bekommen, dass leute einen Versandrückläufer bekommen haben.
Da darf man sich dann bei den (Naja - Leuten halt) bedanken, welche bei einem fehlgeschlagenen Flash Versuch die Karte zurück schicken.
Aber schön dass du sie behältst UND zufrieden damit bist! 



agent36 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ich habe gestern meine Powercolor r9 290 von VibuOnline bekommen leider ein Versandruckläufer (Versiegelung offen)
> Hab's trotzdem eingebaut war natürlich locked.
> ...


----------



## Sonny330i (30. November 2013)

R9 290 XFX erfolgreich UNLOCKED 
Am 28.11 bei Mindfactory bestellt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Merci Speedy 

Sonny330i | XFX R9 290 Core Edition | Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR | UNLOCKED


----------



## games2one (30. November 2013)

So habe soeben meine VTX3d 290 x-Edition probiert mit dem asus bios zu flashen. Es geht noch alles jedoch zeigt mir GPU-Z das ich nur 384 Shaders habe? Wird das nur falsch ausgelesen oder was heißt das ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SalatInDieMitte (30. November 2013)

SalatInDieMitte | XFX R9 290 Core Edition | Elpdia EDW2032BBBG | LOCKED


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. November 2013)

Da mache ich gerade Freudestrahlend den Briefkasten auf.  Liegt da die neue PCGH drin , lese die Titelseite und sehe AMD 290 BIOS Mod. 

Zack S.36 auf Artikel gelesen fast 1:1 mein HOW TO und dann kann man noch nicht mal meine Nick dazuschreiben ? 

Community Arbeiten lassen und den Ruhm ernten......

Naja egal ^^


----------



## KetanestCola (30. November 2013)

Haben sie wenigstens deinen Download Link übernommen 



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Da mache ich gerade Freudestrahlend den Briefkasten auf.  Liegt da die neue PCGH drin , lese die Titelseite und sehe AMD 290 BIOS Mod.
> 
> Zack S.36 auf Artikel gelesen fast 1:1 mein HOW TO und dann kann man noch nicht mal meine Nick dazuschreiben ?
> 
> ...


----------



## games2one (30. November 2013)

Seit dem ich das asus Bios auf meiner vtx3d r9-290 habe, empfängt der Monitor erst wenn windows gestartet ist ein Signal.Das heißt ich kann nicht mehr ins Boot-Menü und das sapphire bios probieren. Habe als Mainboard eins von MSi ist ja anscheinend schon öfters mit dem asus bios zu Problemen gekommen. Wie komme ich denn jetzt wieder ins Bios bzw. kann davon was sehen. Das Andere Bios an meiner Graka soll unangetastet bleiben.Habe nen i7-4770k der besitzt doch ne Gpu oder ?Wenn ja wie nutze ich diese ohne vorher ins Bios zu müssen ?(siehe auch Post davor)


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. November 2013)

KetanestCola schrieb:


> Haben sie wenigstens deinen Download Link übernommen



Ne die haben nichtmal geschrieben das es Klappt die Freizuschalten.... 

"Unser Versuch die R9-290 freizuschalten wurde zwar von einer Erfolgsmeldung Quittiert , jedoch sind laut GPU-Z weiterhin nur 2560 Shader aktiv."


----------



## jetta2_g60 (30. November 2013)

Hey Leute,

welche Bios sollte man jetzt aktuell denn zum flashen benutzen?
Habe heute meine VTX3d bekommen und möchte testen ob sie sich freischalten lässt


----------



## solofox (30. November 2013)

Sonny330i schrieb:


> R9 290 XFX erfolgreich UNLOCKED
> Am 28.11 bei Mindfactory bestellt
> 
> 
> ...


 
jackpott, sogar hynix RAM. besser geht nicht.

was sagt der ASIC wert?





games2one schrieb:


> So habe soeben meine VTX3d 290 x-Edition probiert mit dem asus bios zu flashen. Es geht noch alles jedoch zeigt mir GPU-Z das ich nur 384 Shaders habe? Wird das nur falsch ausgelesen oder was heißt das ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
kurze antwort: GPU-Z 0.7.4 nutzen, 0.7.3 ist veraltet.


----------



## games2one (30. November 2013)

Ok danke solofox. Aber was ist mit dem Blackscreen beim starten?


----------



## solofox (30. November 2013)

games2one schrieb:


> Ok danke solofox. Aber was ist mit dem Blackscreen beim starten?


 

kommt bei einigen leuten vor, versuche ein anderes 290X BIOS.


----------



## SalatInDieMitte (30. November 2013)

Kurze Frage wenn ich das 290X Bios auf der 290 hab sie aber nicht freigeschalten ist habe ich tz den Uber mode ?


----------



## games2one (30. November 2013)

aber wie nen anderes Bios einspielen wenn man nicht einmal mehr ins Boot Menu kommt ?


----------



## Aer0 (30. November 2013)

games2one schrieb:


> aber wie nen anderes Bios einspielen wenn man nicht einmal mehr ins Boot Menu kommt ?


 nutze die fähigkeitein deines dualbios!


----------



## games2one (30. November 2013)

ja aber dann wird doch das andere Bios geflasht oder ? Oder kann man ati flash vorgeben welches es flashen soll?


----------



## Sonny330i (30. November 2013)

games2one schrieb:


> ja aber dann wird doch das andere Bios geflasht oder ? Oder kann man ati flash vorgeben welches es flashen soll?


 
Mensch ist doch ganz simple:

- Schalter auf das funktionierende BIOS umschalten
- Booten und ab ins DOS
- Wenn du im DOS bist wieder den Schalter umswitchen auf das BIOS, das nicht funzt bzw geflashed werden soll
- Jetzt einfach drüber mit dem neuen BIOS

Also lässt du eine Seite vom BIOS immer original und unangetastet


----------



## Sonny330i (30. November 2013)

solofox schrieb:


> jackpott, sogar hynix RAM. besser geht nicht.
> 
> was sagt der ASIC wert?



77,5%


----------



## games2one (30. November 2013)

lol. Dachte das system braucht nen neustart damit das aufm dem Bios ist. Naja wenn ihr das sagt dann werd ich das so machen. Danke


----------



## Romanskie (30. November 2013)

Hey Leute, 

habe vor mir diese Karte hier zu kaufen:
4096MB VTX3D Radeon R9 290 Battlefield 4 X-Edition Aktiv PCIe

stehen die Chancen auch hier gut, dass sie sich freischalten lässt oder sollte man doch lieber zu 

4096MB XFX Radeon R9 290 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

bzw. 

4096MB PowerColor Radeon R9 290 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

greifen?

LG


----------



## Sonny330i (30. November 2013)

Romanskie schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> habe vor mir diese Karte hier zu kaufen:
> 4096MB VTX3D Radeon R9 290 Battlefield 4 X-Edition Aktiv PCIe
> ...


 

Ich hab am Donnerstag bei Mindfactory die XFX gekauft und sie lies sich freischalten 
Die Powercolor lassen sich nicht mehr so häufig freischalten wie am Anfang. 
Ist auch klar, jeder hat versucht sich eine Powercolor zu krallen.


----------



## jetta2_g60 (30. November 2013)

Romanskie schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> habe vor mir diese Karte hier zu kaufen:
> 4096MB VTX3D Radeon R9 290 Battlefield 4 X-Edition Aktiv PCIe
> ...


 
Ich hab am Donnerstag 3 VTX3d bestellt für mich und meine Kollegen und die sind heute gekommen.
Alle mit ABG am Anfang der Seriennr.
Keine ließ sich freischalten,somit hat Käseking auch nur noch neue Charge

Dafür schafft meine schon mal 1110 mit Standartspannung wobei ich das noch nicht so ganz blicke


----------



## games2one (30. November 2013)

Hab auch die Vtx3d von Caseking. . Lies sich mit dem asus bios nicht freischalten.Hatte eigentlich extra die Vtx3d genommen da ich dachte das diese sich aufjedenfall freischalten lässt. Werde es aber nochmal mit dem Sapphire Bios probieren


----------



## hackepeterle (30. November 2013)

Heute zwei Powercolor R9 290 Prachtstücke von Digitec (Schweiz) geholt. Beide sind

Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000

somit beide unlockbar. Werden unlocked, sobald die restliche Hardware ankommt 
Thx speedy!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jetta2_g60 (30. November 2013)

games2one schrieb:


> Hab auch die Vtx3d von Caseking. . Lies sich mit dem asus bios nicht freischalten.Hatte eigentlich extra die Vtx3d genommen da ich dachte das diese sich aufjedenfall freischalten lässt. Werde es aber nochmal mit dem Sapphire Bios probieren


 
ich denke nicht das es etwas bringt

was steht vor deiner Seriennr.?
ABG?


----------



## Gast1651007402 (30. November 2013)

Ist es korrekt, dass die Powercolor Karten mit einer Seriennummer mit AZG... sich freischalten lassen und die mit ABG... nicht?
Meine freischaltbare hat eine SN mit AZG...

Eventuell sollten die Seriennummern bzw. die ersten drei Stellen auch mit in die Liste aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Gast1651007402 (30. November 2013)

hackepeterle schrieb:


> Heute zwei Powercolor R9 290 Prachtstücke von Digitec (Schweiz) geholt. Beide sind
> 
> Memory config: 0x5A0013A9 Elpida
> RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
> ...


 
Fangen die Seriennummern bei beiden mit AZG an?


----------



## Smil0r (1. Dezember 2013)

Der_Karlson schrieb:


> Antwort:
> 
> Meine Seriennummer der XFX (unlocked) fängt laut Verpackung mit OXU an.



Das ist eine Super Information! Also man könnte beim kauf einer Grafikkarte auch einfach vorher fragen welche Seriennummer die Karte hat?! Es ist nicht verboten diese Karte zu flashen. Warum sollte man da nicht fragen?!


----------



## Rizoma (1. Dezember 2013)

Chris87 schrieb:


> Ist es korrekt, dass die Powercolor Karten mit einer Seriennummer mit AZG... sich freischalten lassen und die mit ABG... nicht?
> Meine freischaltbare hat eine SN mit AZG...
> 
> Eventuell sollten die Seriennummern bzw. die ersten drei Stellen auch mit in die Liste aufgenommen werden.



Nein ist nicht Korrekt @ all bitte vergeßt es endlich man kann keine freischaltbaren Karten an der SN erkennen.


----------



## Gast1651007402 (1. Dezember 2013)

Hast du schon eine freischaltbare Karte mit ABG SN gesehen?


----------



## Rizoma (1. Dezember 2013)

Ka oh es welche gibt aber eins weiß ich es gibt AZG Karten die sich nicht freischalten lassen.


----------



## solofox (1. Dezember 2013)

eine AZG gab es hier im thread, die sich angeblich nicht frei schalten ließ.

ansonsten stehen die chancen bei AZG sehr gut, dass sie freischaltbar ist. ABG hingegen geht gleich null, weil es dort soweit mir bekannt keine erfolgsmeldungen gab.

obs also manche leute hier begreifen wollen oder nicht, man kann anhand der seriennummer wenigstens ableiten, ob die chancen gut oder schlecht stehen. und AZG ist schonmal gut.


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Dezember 2013)

Hier im Forum haben bereits 2 User eine R9 290 XFX welche mit der Seriennummer: OXU01 anfängt
Somit sollten wohl diese Karten mit den 3 Stellen OXU freischaltbar sein, bzw. die Chance dort am Größten sein!
im 3d-ce... hat auch jemand gestern eine XFX freigeschaltet : ebenso die OXU Nummer!

Fiepen Eure freigeschalteten XFX R9 290, oder sind jene komplett vom Fiepen befreit, ausser bei 200+ fps ?


----------



## Sonny330i (1. Dezember 2013)

Die Powercolor die ich davor hatte, die hat nicht gefiept. Die jetzige XFX fiept auch nicht, auch im X Mode nicht


----------



## Aer0 (1. Dezember 2013)

meine SN: AZG powercolor karte lies sich auch unlocken.


----------



## games2one (1. Dezember 2013)

Games2one | Vtx3d R9-290 BF4-Edition| Locked

Würdet ihr das 290x Bios auch wenn die Shaders nicht freigeschaltet werden drauf lassen oder doch lieber so übertakten ?


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Dezember 2013)

Nun, 4 Karten von XFX wurden mit Serial Nummer OXU01 freigeschaltet in den Letzten 2 Tagen ...
Somit werde auch ich mein Glück versuchen und mir eine Referenz XFX R9 290 holen.
Ausser heute kommt noch Meldung zwecks Custom Design von ASUS - Sapphire - Powercolor ....


Gerade eben eine XFX R9 290 für 328 Euro und 10 Euro Versand, zudem 12 Euro Nachnahme Gebühr bei meinem ital. Online Händler bestelt mit der Bitte mir doch eine *OXU01 Karte zu liefern...
*

PS:  Falls bis Mittwoch früh die Custom Modelle vorangekündigt/ greifbar sind, kann ich somit noch stornieren, mit Vorauskasse ist dies etwas aufwendiger und problematischer!
Komme aus Italien!


----------



## ATIR290 (1. Dezember 2013)

Sorry, wie hoch drehen Standard mässig Eure geflashten R9 290 XFX - Powercolor - Sapphire Karten
Sind nach dem Bios Update bekanntermaßen "vollwertige" R9 290X Grafikkarten und sollten mit nur maximal 40% Lüfterspeed laufen, und erst im Ueber Modus dann die 55% Lüftergeschindigkeit.
Oder bleiben die 47% der originalen R9 290 dennoch erhalten und fixiert ?

Wer kann da mal aufklären, möchte die 1000 Mhz halten,-und dann ist wohl 55% Pflicht, ansonsten drosselt die Karte auf unter 900 Mhz ?


----------



## PolsKa (1. Dezember 2013)

Erstell doch einfach eine eigene Lüfterkurve


----------



## Ayanamiie (2. Dezember 2013)

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F9000005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


steht bei mir is die nun freischaltbar?


edit 

schade scheint nich funktioniert zuhaben  hab zwar nu 1000mhz aber die shader sind gleich geblieben


----------



## Jonathan524 (2. Dezember 2013)

Hab Samstag meine Powercolor r9 290 bekommen, S/N: ABG1311xxxxx. Gibt es überhaupt eine freigeschaltete mit ABG oder kann ich die gleich ungeöffent zurückschicken?


----------



## Topper_Harley (2. Dezember 2013)

Wieso zurückschicken? In der Verpackung ist bestimmt die bestellte r9 290 drinn!


----------



## Jonathan524 (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab mehrere bei evrschiedenen Händlern bestellt, die ist eine der teureren. Ein normal r9 290 kann ich somit auch günstiger haben. Ja ich bin ein schlechter Mensch.


----------



## ringo86 (2. Dezember 2013)

hi
ich weiss evtl. gehört das nicht hier hin aber ich weiss sonnst nicht wohin damit^^
hab sogar bei amd angerufen die wissen auch nicht was es sein kann ich teste meine karte morgen in einem anderen rechner
aber laut benchmarks die ich mache läuft die karte ohne probs
ich hab die wieder zurück geflasht dachte lege da dran aber genau so
schaut euch bitte mein screenshot an
ich habe fps probleme immer drops meine powercolor r9 290 oc läuft genau so wie meine 7950 

system
win 8.1 
amd fx8320
be quiet L8 630 watt
8gb ram
asus M5A99X EVO R2
spielt läuft auf ssd 840 evo

hab mit kollegen vergliechen gleiche einstellung alles,
er hat eine 7870 gleichen prozessor 8gb ram und älteren board
hat mehr fps auf der gleiche stelle in der map

weiss evtl. jemand woran es liege kann?
danke schon mal

screenshot,
ps. hab den screenshot gemacht als beide monitore an waren
mein haupt moni 24 zoll und der andere 22zoll
aber wieso ist der haupt moni im spiel und auf screenshot zu sehen so klein?^^

Directupload.net - ff6dcapd.jpg


----------



## Jonathan524 (2. Dezember 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Erwartest du nun wirklich eine Antwort auf deine Frage?


 
Eigentlich nicht, ich werd sie eh einbauen und es ausprobieren. Wer weiß, vielleicht klappts ja doch.


----------



## solofox (2. Dezember 2013)

bei ABG brauchst du's gar nicht erst probieren. zu 99% gehts nicht.


----------



## Rizoma (2. Dezember 2013)

Jonathan524 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht, ich werd sie eh einbauen und es ausprobieren. Wer weiß, vielleicht klappts ja doch.



Für sage und schreibe 4% (ca.2 FPS)  mehr Leistung würgst du den Händler eine rein ?


----------



## Speedy1612 (2. Dezember 2013)

Richtig Assi so ein Verhalten und dann meckern alle das die Händler die Versandtkosten anziehen.....


----------



## Jonathan524 (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe 2 für Crossfire vor 2 Wochen bestellt, beide "sofort" lieferbar beim einem großen Online Händler. Ich warte heute noch auf die Karten. Mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen,


----------



## Rizoma (2. Dezember 2013)

Dann kaufe bei Händlern wo es vorrätig ist und nicht da wo es am billigsten (wo zu erwarten ist das dieser schnell keine Ware mehr hat) ist. Und wenn der Händler deine Karten als lagernd bewirbt und er nicht liefern kann macht man normalerweise einen Storno  und bestellt wo anders ist ja nicht so das er der einzige ist der das Produkt verkauft.


----------



## faustan (2. Dezember 2013)

Jonathan524 schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 für Crossfire vor 2 Wochen bestellt, beide "sofort" lieferbar beim einem großen Online Händler. Ich warte heute noch auf die Karten. Mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen,



War bestimmt Mindfactory. ...


----------



## Jonathan524 (2. Dezember 2013)

Jonathan524 /PowerColor R9-290 OC / Elpida EDW2032BBBG / Locked 
S/N: ABGxxxx
Übertaktbarkeit ohne Grafikfehler: 
Standart Bios: Vcore unverändert: 1065Mhz Core, 1400Mhz VRAM, 100% Power Target
Standart Bios: VCore unverändert 1080Mhhz Core, 1426Mhz VRAM, 150% Power Target
Asus Bios: 1125Mhz Core, 1350Mhz Vram, 1350mV Vcore, Lüfter @ 90%, 5mV mehr Vcore und GPu taktet auf 900Mhz runter
ASIC: 70,6


----------



## Xeroxxx (2. Dezember 2013)

Gabs schon eine Freischaltung einer MSI Karte?


----------



## Rizoma (2. Dezember 2013)

nein gab keine MSI aber wenn dich die 290 interessiert schei..... auf freischalten wie schon oft erwähnt sind das nur 4% mehr Leistung und die bekommt man durch OC locker wieder rein


----------



## Jonathan524 (2. Dezember 2013)

Die Werte der 1. Karte, auch ohne Unlock, nur mit OC hauen mich trotzdem nicht vom Hocker. Sollten die 2 andere Karten doch noch kommen werde ich die Daten auch noch posten. Die Karte(n) werden unter Wasser gesetzt, gute Übertaktbarkeit ist da für mich Pflicht. Besonders das Verhalten der Karte, dass sie bei einem vcore von 1350mV+ komplett runtertaktet ist sehr irritierend.


----------



## Euda (2. Dezember 2013)

Stichwort Power-Limit?


----------



## solofox (3. Dezember 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> nein gab keine MSI aber wenn dich die 290 interessiert schei..... auf freischalten wie schon oft erwähnt sind das nur 4% mehr Leistung und die bekommt man durch OC locker wieder rein


 
dann bist du definitiv im falschen thread. ^^


----------



## Jonathan524 (3. Dezember 2013)

Wie siehts denn mit Karten aus die eine AFG1310000xxx S/N haben.


----------



## Rizoma (3. Dezember 2013)

solofox schrieb:


> dann bist du definitiv im falschen thread. ^^


 

nö bin ich nicht betrachtet das Freischalten doch mal nicht als Ultimatives Killerfeature das bringt so wenig das man drauf verzichten kann wenn es nicht klappt oder wen die gewünschte Kartenversion nicht passt (in diesen Fall 290´er Karte inkl. BF4)


----------



## loser321 (3. Dezember 2013)

Haldi schrieb:


> Oh.... scheint so als wäre das Freischalten der Zweiten Karte geglückt! Obwohl direkt nach dem Freischalten und nach einem Neustart immernoch falsch angezeigt wurde, so seh ich nun im CF betrieb das die zweite Karte 2816 Shader hat.
> 
> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=697908"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=697909"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=697910"/>
> 
> ...



Warum hat die eine nur 32bit statt 512bit bus?


----------



## tayik (3. Dezember 2013)

So jetzt die Verwirrung komplett  hatte Zeit meine zweite XFX Karte auf Wasser umzubauen und tata > doch kein 2000er Chip oder anders gesagt *auf GPU-Z ist im Crossfire kein verlass*. Daher muss ich meine aussage rückgängig machen das der Mischbetrieb einer R9 290 mit einer R9 290X funktioniert...da ich es ja nicht wirklich testen konnte. Zumindest die unterschiedlichen ROMs haben keine Problem gemacht.

Die Theorie mit den Seriennummern bei XFX "*OWU vs. OXU*" könnte daher sogar stimmen. Beide Karte bei mir sind gelockt und beginnen mit "OWU".

@loser321 > Ist normal die Karte geht in den Stromsparmodus.
@Haldi > Was sagt dir das HAWAII Info tool?


----------



## ATIR290 (3. Dezember 2013)

Habe  ebenso die XFX R9 290 bestellt, und dem Händler anvisiert mir doch eine OXU Serienkarten Nummer zuzusenden.
Jener hat dies ans Magazin weitergeleitet und betont, nur jene zu versenden, ansonsten wird die Ware nicht das Lager verlassen  
Morgern sollte ich Bescheid bekommen was Sache ist.
Hoffe Deine und Meine Theorie stimmt. Derzeit sind nur OXU Karten zur R9 290X flashbar gewesen...
Auch im ital. Forum bestätigt worden...


----------



## L3stat (3. Dezember 2013)

Habe hier auch gerade eine XFX mit OXU rumfliegen ich versuche mich in den nächsten Stunden mal dran wenn ich Zeit finde ob was dran ist.
Tja war leider nix Bildschirm bleibt schwarz beim Booten. Asus,Sapphire und XFX 290x Bios ausprobiert immer gleiches Ergebnis.Mainboard-Bios ist up 2 Date.


----------



## tayik (3. Dezember 2013)

L3stat schrieb:


> Habe hier auch gerade eine XFX mit OXU rumfliegen ich versuche mich in den nächsten Stunden mal dran wenn ich Zeit finde ob was dran ist.
> Tja war leider nix Bildschirm bleibt schwarz beim Booten. Asus,Sapphire und XFX 290x Bios ausprobiert immer gleiches Ergebnis.Mainboard-Bios ist up 2 Date.


 
Kommt er auch nicht ins Windows rein? Habe auch komische Effekte wenn ich ein X-ROM flashe (Beim booten wird nichts mehr angezeigt, Bei DVI > Mauszeiger doppelt, ein weiterer Monitor wo keiner ist).
Habe ein Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H Mainboard. Immerhin läuft auf beiden Karten das PowerColor R9 290 OC ROM ohne X einwandfrei (Spannung verstellbar). Vielleicht kommt ja irgendwann ein Hardmod  Aber bis dahin gibt es wahrscheinlich die noch bessere, tollere Karte und als Konsumopfer muss ich sie mir natürlich sofort holen


----------



## L3stat (3. Dezember 2013)

Ja er bootet normal ich höre auch den Sound vom System.
Was auch seltsam ist sind meine Werte:
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1682:9295
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8080005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000


RA1 ist der mich stutzig macht.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (3. Dezember 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> nö bin ich nicht betrachtet das Freischalten doch mal nicht als Ultimatives Killerfeature das bringt so wenig das man drauf verzichten kann wenn es nicht klappt oder wen die gewünschte Kartenversion nicht passt (in diesen Fall 290´er Karte inkl. BF4)



Bekommt man nun bei jeder 290 bf4 dazu ?


----------



## Rizoma (3. Dezember 2013)

nein hatte mich auch erst gefreut weil ich dachte das es BF4 dazu gibt 

da hast du alle BF4 Editionen der 290/290X Battlefield 4 in PCIe mit GPU (AMD/ATI): R9 290X/R9 290 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## the_patchelor (3. Dezember 2013)

Jonathan524 schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn mit Karten aus die eine AFG1310000xxx S/N haben.


 Also meine VTX3D R290X hat genau so eine...


----------



## Duvar (3. Dezember 2013)

Neuer Treiber ready, welcher unter anderem auch das Fehlen des overdrive tabs im CCC fixt AMD Catalyst

Includes all Feature Highlights of The AMD Catalyst 13.11 Beta9.4 Driver
Resolves the issue of AMD Overdrive missing in the AMD Catalyst Control Center for the AMD Radeon™ R9 290 Series graphics cards
Resolves intermittent flickering seen on some AMD Radeon R9 270x graphics cards
Resolves graphics corruption seen in Starcraft®
Improves frace pacing r​esults in AMD Quad CrossFire™ configurations for the following: Hitman: Absolution, and Total War™​: Rome 2


Update auch in post 2.


----------



## Rizoma (3. Dezember 2013)

wenn dir die 290 zusagt dann kauf dir die von Saphire die lässt sich zwar nicht freischalten aber wie schon so oft erwähnt 4% Leistungsunterschied sind nix


----------



## the_patchelor (3. Dezember 2013)

Angeblich gehen auch sapphire Karten. Auf Hardforum gefunden...


----------



## Duvar (4. Dezember 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Link ?


 
Is your R9 290 unlockable? FIND OUT HERE!


----------



## Rizoma (4. Dezember 2013)

Na dann EVGA probiere dein Glück


----------



## Speedy1612 (4. Dezember 2013)

Also bei meiner PowerColor war BF4 dabei  

Ne "290X" und BF4 für  369€


----------



## solofox (4. Dezember 2013)

dafür dass du sonst immer mit am lautsten hier schreist, wenn leute zu sehr offtopic werden, bist du selbst gut dabei, Speedy1612.


zum topic:

die VTX3D ließen sich ja bisher gut freischalten, daher kleiner preistipp: VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (VXR9 290 4GBD5-MDHX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

pixmania verkauft die dinger gerade für 328,90EUR inkl. versand. absoluter knallerpreis, würde ich sagen. günstigste R9 290 zur zeit.

aber ich warne trotzdem zugleich: wenn es probleme gibt oder man umtauschen will, kann es starke verzögerungen geben! wer also nicht gerne pokert, sollte die finger davon lassen.

nächster preis: ~375EUR inkl. versand bei caseking, aber nicht lagernd.


----------



## Speedy1612 (4. Dezember 2013)

Ähm schau mal die letzten 20-30 Seiten durch , keinerlei Kommentar mehr von mir 

Von mir gibts eh kein Support mehr , Ich hoffe nur das mal nen Mod kommt und mal aufräumt


----------



## XPrototypeX (4. Dezember 2013)

Ist die X-Edtion extra zum Freischalten gedacht?


----------



## solofox (4. Dezember 2013)

nein ist sie natürlich nicht. sonst würde sie ja gleich als 290X verkauft werden.


----------



## XPrototypeX (4. Dezember 2013)

Schon etwas blöd das X Edition zu nennen zu mal es auch eine 290X gibt.


----------



## jetta2_g60 (4. Dezember 2013)

versteift euch nicht zu sehr drauf meine VTX3d lies sich auch nicht freischalten


----------



## GubbelsMaster (5. Dezember 2013)

Erstmal danke für das schöne HowTo!

GubbelsMaster | XFX R9 290 | Elpdia EDW2032BBBG |Unlocked

Gekauft bei Mindfactory.de am 04.12.13 und heute direkt eingebaut und geflasht.


----------



## denyo62 (5. Dezember 2013)

am 2. bei  mindfactory bestellt... heute bekommen ....... so wie die Packung und der Inhalt aussahen is es en Rückläufer... 

 und so wie ich das verstanden habe brauch ich da nix probieren -.- die Karte dürfte gelocked sein


----------



## PolsKa (5. Dezember 2013)

Ja wird wohl locked sein. Wie sah den die Karte aus?


----------



## denyo62 (5. Dezember 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Ja wird wohl locked sein. Wie sah den die Karte aus?



...... an der Packung war zu erkennen dass da jemand schon versucht hat das ding mit gewallt auf zu bekommen ... en fetter riss als ob der Held vor mir  versucht hat das Teil aufzureissen ohne vorher das Siegel zu entfernen ... dieses typische "boha geil neue Karte scheiß auf die Packung" war halt deutlich zu erkennen xD ... die karte hat oben was abbekommen ... sauber wars nicht ... die Folie die auf der Karte drauf sein sollte lag eher nur nebendran xD so zerknittert eben xD ..... die Kappen die in den Anschlüssen sind waren auch net richtig dran ...die Abdeckung der Lanes (du weißt hoffentlich was ich mein :/) war zerbrochen und eher so provisorisch drauf gelegt nach dem motto " solang keiner die karte raus holt siehts ok aus xD

Edit: ich könnt kotzen -.- ... der vor mir aber scheinbar auch ... davon hat die Karte wohl auch was abbekommen ..

auf das unlocken kann ich verzichten .. wäre en netter Bonus ..muss aber nicht sein.

Spulenfiepen ab 120 fps ..... ein komisches und lautes knistern beim benchen ... das ist dann aber auch schon zu viel ..... das ding geht zurück ... mit ner schönen Beschwerde Mail .. und der bitte solche Rückläufer nicht mehr in so einem Zustand an den nächst besten ausländisch klingenden Kunden zu verkaufen


----------



## grisu1226 (6. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, ich habe heute meine R9 290 von Mindfactory bekommen und habe sie erfolgreich zur 290X geflasht. Seriennummer fing mit OXU01 an


----------



## Haldi (6. Dezember 2013)

Rene85 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt auch ATIWINFLASH nutzen ohne die ganze brei geschichte.... via MS DOS
> alles bequem im Windows flashen... das ist für manche vielleicht einfacher.. dank dual Bios alles halb so wild.
> 
> Erklärung
> ...



Phew, dauert das aufstarten immer 2 minuten und verursacht schreckliche Bildfehler ? So ein Zucken der obersten 2cm des Bildes.

Ausserdem fehlen da par Optionen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw, seit dem 2.3 mod von rene gibts nun auch ATI Winflash v2.6.6 zuckt genau gleich rum, und sieh auch gleich aus -.-



Edit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay.... für Single GPU mag das ja funken, allerdings wollte ich meine Zweite Karte die ich im Crossfire hab auch noch flashen, also die zweite karte auch noch markiert, gemerkt das er die erste nicht Demarkiert, trotzdem Programm gedrückt - PC Freeze!


----------



## the_patchelor (7. Dezember 2013)

Unter DOS und jede Karte einzeln inkl. Ausbau... Dann klappts auch mitm Nachbarn...


----------



## Ropo (7. Dezember 2013)

*Ropo| Sapphire Radeon R9 290 | Unlocked
*
*Ropo| Powercolor R9 290 OC | Locked*


----------



## sepei (7. Dezember 2013)

Ropo schrieb:


> *Ropo| Sapphire Radeon R9 290 | Unlocked
> *
> *Ropo| Powercolor R9 290 OC | Locked*


 
Wohl die erste Sapphire. Glückwunsch.
Wo und wann hast du die Karte gekauft das wäre noch interessant


----------



## Speedy1612 (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich kann nur vor der Windows Flash Aktion warnen ... der größte Schrott....


Hat mir nun das Bios Zerschossen !


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (7. Dezember 2013)

Hoffentlich lässt meine gigabyte die ich heute bestellt habe unlocken


----------



## Duvar (7. Dezember 2013)

Presse Sample Bios+ Afterburner Tip um mehr Spannung anzulegen in post 2 hinzugefügt, damit haben die Presse Samples sehr gut abgeschnitten und ist auch für euch empfehlenswert


----------



## sepei (7. Dezember 2013)

Hat schon einer das Presse Bios mit dem Asus Bios verglichen?
Wenn ja hat man da Geschwindigkeits verbesserungen verzeichnen können?


----------



## Speedy1612 (7. Dezember 2013)

Overcklocking Thread.....


----------



## sepei (7. Dezember 2013)

Habs auch gerade gesehen Danke.
Werde es auch mal testen


----------



## knaecketoast (8. Dezember 2013)

Hab da mal ne Frage:

Wenn eure Karte LOCKED ist, würdet ihr die ASUS.ROM drauflassen oder wieder das original Bios nehmen?
Laut einigen Tests ist die GPU Spannung bei der R9 290 ja etwas höher als bei der 290X ... Und die 290er läuft ja auch mit Höherem Takt mit der ASUS.ROM 
.. Bin jetzt etwas verwirrt deswegen.

Mein Gedankengang: LOCKED R290 mit ASUS.ROM = Höherer Takt bei weniger Spannung = Etwas mehr Leistung 

Ist das Korrekt?


----------



## 4ng3ldust (8. Dezember 2013)

Club3D R9 290 | Unlocked | 220131105
Club3D R9 290 | Locked | 220131108
Powercolor R9 290 OC | Unlocked | AZG1311
XFX R9 290 Core | Unlocked | OXU01


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (8. Dezember 2013)

Wenn ich morgen / übermorgen meine gigabyte 290 bf4 Edition bekomme. Welches bios ist für die graka empfehlenswert ?


----------



## solofox (8. Dezember 2013)

Zum wie vielten mal soll diese Frage jetzt beantwortet werden?


----------



## Ropo (9. Dezember 2013)

sepei schrieb:


> Wohl die erste Sapphire. Glückwunsch.
> Wo und wann hast du die Karte gekauft das wäre noch interessant


 Ich habe die Karte bei Pixmania letzte Woche gekauft. Ist eine BF4 Edition gewesen und habe damit eigentlich auch überhaupt nicht gerechnet.
Muss aber auch ganz klar sagen, dass die ~4% Mehrleistung bei gleichem Takt den Aufpreis zu einer echten 290X überhaupt nicht Wert sind.
Übrigens hat die Karte auch definitiv die ...2000er Bezeichnung und der Kühler muss gegen Wasserkühlung getauscht werden, geht ja gar nicht dieser Krach


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Dezember 2013)

solofox schrieb:


> Zum wie vielten mal soll diese Frage jetzt beantwortet werden?



Jo ich weiß das asus bios  eventuell ist bei der gigabyte ja ein anderes bios besser 

wenn ich nun die karte nicht zur x flashen kann . Dann kann ich doch am besten das original bios wieder drauf flashen oder? weil für eine 290 am besten auch ein 290 bios. Nur ich möchte wieder gerne mit afterburner ocen und undervolten . Brauche ich dann mit dem original gigabyte  bios nur das im afterburner freischalten oder ein anderes 290 bios ?


----------



## PolsKa (9. Dezember 2013)

mein gott...

was bringt dir das Flashen,wenn du wieder das normale 290 bios drauf machen willst? Weisst du überhaupt wozu du flasht?

wieso benutzen die Leute wohl das Asus Bios?

lesen hilft. Wurde alles schon so oft durchgekaut


----------



## denyo62 (9. Dezember 2013)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> wenn ich nun die karte zur x flashen kann . Dann kann ich doch am besten das original bios wieder drauf flashen oder?



ich denk ma da fehlt ein "nicht" ... wenn ich nun die karte nicht zur x flashen kann .....


----------



## 1349 (9. Dezember 2013)

VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition | LOCKED | Elpdia EDW2032BBBG

http://www.pixmania.de/grafikkarten...gRAIzaUZ6c0N1GxVVXlwjAzN1J3hPNA9aXw==&merch=1


----------



## 4ng3ldust (9. Dezember 2013)

1349 schrieb:


> VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition | LOCKED | Elpdia EDW2032BBBG
> 
> http://www.pixmania.de/grafikkarten...gRAIzaUZ6c0N1GxVVXlwjAzN1J3hPNA9aXw==&merch=1


 
Lass mich raten. Deine P/N direkt auf der Karte endet mit einer 1?


----------



## 1349 (9. Dezember 2013)

S/N: ABG1311069504
Strichcode: 4 715409 183419
MSIP-REM-ATI-102-C67101
I.T.E.ACCESSORY E154871

edit: wenn man genau hinsieht, sieht man, dass die Karte schonmal geöffnet war.


----------



## 1349 (9. Dezember 2013)

@Aer0
Das nehme ich fast an jap.
Was sagt Ihr. Zurückschicken und auf gut Glück eine neue Bestellen oder sind 4% Mehrleistung einfach die ca. 20€ Aufpreis nicht wert zu einer anderen 290?


----------



## Schmenki (9. Dezember 2013)

Laut anderen Usern dauert es etwas länger bis man bei pixmania Ersatz bekommt aber mir wäre da der Mehraufwand nicht wert


----------



## denyo62 (9. Dezember 2013)

1349 schrieb:


> @Aer0 Das nehme ich fast an jap. Was sagt Ihr. Zurückschicken und auf gut Glück eine neue Bestellen oder sind 4% Mehrleistung einfach die ca. 20€ Aufpreis nicht wert zu einer anderen 290?



wegen den 4% würd ichs nicht zurück schicken ... hast ja schließlich die 290 bekommen die du auch bestellt hast .. en unlock wäre eben en bonus ... auf den man verzichten kann .... abfucken würds mich aber dass da schon vorher einer dran war ... Rückläufer sind doch assi ey -.- ... da freut man sich auf ne neue Karte und sieht dass da schon einer dran war ... ich würd die Karte ma genau unter die Lupe nehmen.. villt hat der typ vor dir ja en besseren Grund gehabt sie wieder zurück zu schicken , als nur dass sie locked ist.


----------



## 1349 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe im R9-290/290X Flash Forum schon gefragt. Ich stelle die Frage einfach mal hier:

Mit dem Asus-Bios konnte ich die Core Voltage nicht erhöhen im MSI-Afterburner Beta 17. Mit dem PRESSE SAMPLE BIOS geht es nun endlich die Vcore zu erhöhen.

Nun zum Problem. Ich komme mit beiden Bios Versionen die ich oben genannt habe nicht mehr ins Bios des Mainboards. Egal ob Neustart oder Ausschalten -> Start.

Mobo ist ein MSI Z87 GD65 mit neuestem Bios (V. 1.7). Habe auch schon Fast Boot testweise ausgeschalten zum Test - keine Besserung.

Kennt das Problem jemand?

Welche Stellung der Bios-Schalter hat spielt keine Rolle beim Unlocken?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Dezember 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> mein gott...
> 
> was bringt dir das Flashen,wenn du wieder das normale 290 bios drauf machen willst? Weisst du überhaupt wozu du flasht?
> 
> ...



Du gehst mir vielleicht aufn Sack....man man...ich hatte mich verschrieben .....es war eine normale Frage .... Ich weiß schon wofür das flashen gut ist ....ich habe früher selber bei meiner 9800gtx und gtx 260 die biose angepasst usw.


----------



## Schmenki (9. Dezember 2013)

@Evgasüchtiger
Lass dich einfach nicht auf das Niveau runter.
Bist ja schon lange genug dabei 

Nimm das Presample Bios. Wenn deine nicht unlockbar ist kannst du besser das 290er Bios nehmen.
Einige hatten damit höhere OC Werte wobei das auch zurück zu führen sein kann, dass dort halt die Shader freigeschaltet waren.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (9. Dezember 2013)

Schmenki schrieb:


> @Evgasüchtiger
> Lass dich einfach nicht auf das Niveau runter.
> Bist ja schon lange genug dabei
> 
> ...



Oh danke für die schnelle und gute  Antwort ! Wie gut das es noch viele nette und wissende User gibt  Einen schönen Abend noch ....ich muss noch bisl tun bei der Arbeit .....schei..... Spätschicht


----------



## 4ng3ldust (9. Dezember 2013)

1349 schrieb:


> S/N: ABG1311069504
> Strichcode: 4 715409 183419
> MSIP-REM-ATI-102-C67101
> I.T.E.ACCESSORY E154871
> ...


 
Ich meinte die P/N Nummer auf dem grünen Aufkleber


----------



## solofox (9. Dezember 2013)

er hat ABG, das verrät eh schon alles.

habe übrigens auch ABG, also locked


----------



## 4ng3ldust (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab da eher inzwischen eine andere Theorie. Es ist eher die P/N ist entscheidend, nicht die Seriennummer 

*Alle Karten deren P/N mit ...00001 endet sind defintiv locked.*

Alle Karten mit ...00009 können unlocked werden.

Wobei es bei XFX auch Karten mit ...00008 gibt, auch Diese können unlocked werden.


----------



## sepei (9. Dezember 2013)

4ng3ldust schrieb:


> Ich hab da eher inzwischen eine andere Theorie. Es ist eher die P/N ist entscheidend, nicht die Seriennummer
> 
> *Alle Karten deren P/N mit ...00001 endet sind defintiv locked.*
> 
> ...


 
Hatte 4 Karten

00001 PC   --> Locked
00001 XFX --> Locked
00008 XFX --> Unlocked
00009 PC   --> Unlocked


----------



## Smil0r (10. Dezember 2013)

Ich nochmal! 
Neue Karte!
Bitte unter meine erste mit einreihen  danke

Smil0r \ XFX R9 290X Core Edition \ H5GQ2H24AFR \ unlocked

Ist eine mit Seriennummer oxu
Gekauft bei http://www.pcspezialist.de/


----------



## ATIR290 (10. Dezember 2013)

@Smil0r

Eine mit OXU Nummer
Ist Deine somit eine mit OXU04... er Nummer oder OXU01... Nummer ?

Fiept Deine XFX Karte, oder komplett Leise und nur Lüfter zu hören,- und dies nicht mal drastisch?


----------



## Smil0r (10. Dezember 2013)

Fiep nicht s und ist vomlbst bei 200 Frames. Lüfter ist Schweine laut. Aber das kennt ihr ja. 
Seriennummer guck ich nochmal. Trotzdem geht die Karte morgen wieder zum Händler. Die Leistung überzeugt mich nicht.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/305780-r9-290x-ohne-leisung.html


----------



## EagleEye2004 (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo hab gestern meine neue XFX 290 Core Edition erfolgreich zur 290X geflasht.

EagleEye2004 \ XFX R9 290X Core Edition \ OWU... \ unlocked

BTW: 
Gekauft bei 1deins.de
Hyinx
SN: OWU....
PN: ...0009

Also konzentriert euch nicht auf die SN.


----------



## ATIR290 (11. Dezember 2013)

Ja, XFX hat mehrere Seriennummern:OXU OWU ...
Dennoch fiept Deine Karte oder absolute Ruhe und nur Lüfter auf 47% hörbar und dies wie gewohnt recht laut?
XFX R9 290 Karten scheinen somit Spulenfiepen FREI zu sein...


----------



## Klutten (11. Dezember 2013)

Scheinbar muss man hier permanent wiederholen, dass es auch einen allgemeinen Laberthread zur 290er Serie gibt. Die Offtopic-Diskussion wurde entfernt, hartgesottene bekommen ab jetzt bunte Karten, wahlweise in gelb oder rot!


----------



## Nightspider (12. Dezember 2013)

*H*ey Leute, bei welchem Hersteller und bei welchem Shop hat man  denn aktuell die höchste Chance eine freischaltbare 290 zu bekommen?


----------



## Duvar (12. Dezember 2013)

Update in post 2 hinzugefügt:

Details: Afterburner Einstellung für extreme Spannungen 290x/290 voltage control with MSI AB (stock bios) guide. - Overclockers UK Forums
Ihr braucht nicht unbedingt das Asus Bios zu flashen, könnt zB das uberbios eures eigenen Herstellers der X Version flashen, oder das Pressesample.
Passt aber auf, ihr könnt eure Karte schrotten, der user in dem Thread empfiehlt am besten maximal 200mV einzustellen.


----------



## McZonk (14. Dezember 2013)

Keine wirkliche Überraschung auf der GPU (2020), aber 1337 ist wenigstens nice-to-have. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizoma (15. Dezember 2013)

ne 2020  aus der Woche 1337 das nenne ich mal pech  die meisten 1337 waren doch alle 2000´er


----------



## radoxxx (15. Dezember 2013)

radoxxx / XFX R9 290 Core Edition / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked


----------



## martupa (15. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen Mannschaft,

das neue MSI BIOS (VGA Bios Collection: MSI R9 290X 4096 MB | techPowerUp) wurde schon gepostet, ich weiss. 
wollte fragen ob es schon jemand probiert hat.
bzw finde ich nur das "Left Bios" , war nicht das rechte Bios das "Über bios" ?

MfG,

M


----------



## sepei (15. Dezember 2013)

Das Bios was du gepostet hast ist ein Uber Bios


----------



## Komolze (15. Dezember 2013)

was ist bei dem MSI Bios anders?


----------



## XperienCe (17. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

Will mir gerade eine XFX R9 290 Core Boost Edition bestellen und ich weiß man erst wissen ob sie unlockable ist wenn man sie hat.
Aber wie hoch schätzt ihr die Chance ein noch eine unlockable zu bekommen bzw. bei den XFX sollte man ja auf die Produktnummer achten die mit 00008 oder 00009 endet oder?
Modell ist auf jeden Fall: R9-290A-ENFC und sie wäre in 2-4 Tagen versandbereit hat mir der Händler gesagt.


----------



## PolsKa (17. Dezember 2013)

Sehr gering wird die Chance sein


----------



## Klutten (17. Dezember 2013)

Was ist so schwer daran zu verstehen, dass es nicht Inhalt dieses Threads ist, über Spulenfiepen, Versandrückläufer oder Kühlerumbauten zu diskutieren? 

Tummelt euch damit bitte hier -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/303356-allgemeiner-amd-r9-290-290x-laber-thread.html


----------



## XperienCe (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte jetzt die Chance auf eine lagernde R9 290 von XFX
Daten die ich vom Händler erhalten habe, Model No.: R9-290A-ENFC S/N beginnend mit OXU04
Ist zu wenig um festzustellen ob der Flash klappt, richtig?
Würde die Karte sonst gleich kaufen.


----------



## wick3d1980 (19. Dezember 2013)

4ng3ldust schrieb:


> Ich hab da eher inzwischen eine andere Theorie. Es ist eher die P/N ist entscheidend, nicht die Seriennummer
> 
> *Alle Karten deren P/N mit ...00001 endet sind defintiv locked.*
> 
> ...


 


sepei schrieb:


> Hatte 4 Karten
> 
> 00001 PC   --> Locked
> 00001 XFX --> Locked
> ...


 
Diese Sache ist in diesem Thread ja noch recht jung - wurde mal überprüft bzw. mit weiteren Karten gecheckt??? Vor allem Gigabyte und Sapphire wären mal interssant. Zumindest für mich!


----------



## the.hai (19. Dezember 2013)

4ng3ldust schrieb:


> Ich hab da eher inzwischen eine andere Theorie. Es ist eher die P/N ist entscheidend, nicht die Seriennummer
> 
> *Alle Karten deren P/N mit ...00001 endet sind defintiv locked.*
> 
> ...


 
das kann ich in soweit bestätigen. hatte heute ne powercolor mit 00001 hinten zuhause. gelockt und spulenfiepen ohne ende.... ging soweit zurück.

ich werde mal weitere bestellen.


----------



## 1349 (19. Dezember 2013)

kann es auch soweit bestätigen. habe eine vtx3d 290 mit 00001 am ende und diese ist auch gelocked aber kein spulenfiepen...


----------



## DrNoob1968 (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo .
Wie mein Name es ja schon sagt bin ich ein Noob bezogen auf flashen und Bios updates .

Habe eine SAPPHIRE R290 mir gekauft und sie mit einem Wasserkühler bestückt.

Da ich die Karte übertackten möchte brauche ich ein anderes Bios damit ich den Vcore erhöhen kann .

Das flashen auf eine R290x ist wohl bei dieser Karte nicht möglich da ich diesen GPU verbaut habe : 215-0852020

Die Anleitung ist sehr gut gemacht aber ich habe folgendes Problem :

Das Backup meines Originalen Bios funktioniert mit : atiflash -s 0 backup.rom

Der zweite Befehl funktioniert aber nicht und folgende Fehlermeldung kommt   Format : ATIFLASH -p (adapter num) (filename)

Gebe folgenden Befehl ein :   atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom           oder halt mit  powercolor

Auf meinem Stick sind beide Bios Versionen drauf mit :  

atiflash ( 650KB ) 
ASUS290.ROM ( 128 KB )
POWERCOLOR.ROM (128KB )
BACKUP.ROM ( 128KB )

Frage : was mache ich falsch und welches Bios sollte ich nehmen damit ich die Spannung anpassen kann ???

Hoffe auf eure Hilfe


----------



## Schmenki (20. Dezember 2013)

DrNoob1968 schrieb:


> Gebe folgenden Befehl ein :   atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom           oder halt mit  powercolor
> 
> Auf meinem Stick sind beide Bios Versionen drauf mit :
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

wenn du kein asus.rom auf dem Stick hast, kann er das natürlich nicht finden.
Du musst dann folgendes eingeben:
atiflash -p -f 0 asus290.rom

lg,


----------



## the.hai (20. Dezember 2013)

DrNoob1968 schrieb:


> Der zweite Befehl funktioniert aber nicht und folgende Fehlermeldung kommt   Format : ATIFLASH -p (adapter num) (filename)
> 
> Gebe folgenden Befehl ein :   atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom           oder halt mit  powercolor
> 
> ...


 
gANZ einfach, so kann das ja nicht funktionieren.

du willst die datei asus.rom flashen, hast aber eine namens asus290.rom auf dem stick. die anleitung ist an der stelle bische holperig gemacht, du musst natürlich die datei umbenennen oder per atiflash asus290.rom aufrufen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (20. Dezember 2013)

Wieso holprig ?

Steht doch eindeutig drin das Asus.Rom drüberziehen ?


----------



## the.hai (20. Dezember 2013)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Wieso holprig ?
> 
> Steht doch eindeutig drin das Asus.Rom drüberziehen ?


 

-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...wto-flash-amd-r9-290-290x-rom-r-berziehen.jpg

aus asus290.rom wird durch zauberhand asus.rom


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Dezember 2013)

So, Sapphire Karte R9 290  BF4 ist gerade gekommen
Denke ist nicht freischaltbar !!

PN Nummer auf Grüner Ettikette:  102C6711100 000001

Werde nun mal einbauen, Treiber 9.5 ist drauf!


----------



## the.hai (20. Dezember 2013)

treiber 9.5? aktuell ist der: http://support.amd.com/de-de/download/desktop?os=Windows+7+-+64


----------



## DrNoob1968 (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo .

Danke erst einmal für deine erste Hilfe .

Habe die Datei Namendlich geändert aber mit dem gleichen Problem

Habe über DIR mir den Inhalt des Sticks angeschaut und alle 4 Dateien sind drauf .

Was könnte denn noch möglich sein ???

atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom habe ich eingegeben

Könnte die Atiflash Datei fehlerhaft sein oder würde ich dann auch nicht das Backup meines Bios nicht funktionieren ???


----------



## Rizoma (20. Dezember 2013)

woher hast du das atiflash?


----------



## DrNoob1968 (20. Dezember 2013)

Programme und das ganze Schnickschnack :https://www.dropbox.com/sh/l5u1kxa2vw2pb48/dM80Qdlc1G 

Von der Anleitung auf der ersten Seite


----------



## wick3d1980 (20. Dezember 2013)

Nochmal wg der PN-Nummer. Habe noch eine Sapphire hier, die eigentlich wieder weg soll (keine Flash-Versuche, kein Kühlergebastel). Ist Hynix-Speicher drauf, aber meine PN sieht komisch aus; zumindest total anders, als das was man hier so hier... PN auf Karte und Karton endet mit -00-AT

Eine Angabe, die auf 00000x endet gibt's auf meiner Karte nicht. 8)


----------



## DrNoob1968 (20. Dezember 2013)

Keine Hilfe mehr


----------



## the.hai (20. Dezember 2013)

DrNoob1968 schrieb:


> Keine Hilfe mehr


 
na ,weil es gehen müsste.

das backup kannst du ohne probleme ziehen? mach mal fotos von den eingegebenem befehl und der folgenden fehlermeldung!


----------



## DrNoob1968 (20. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal die Bilder


----------



## Schmenki (20. Dezember 2013)

Ohje...
Schau dir das doch mal genau an?!
Du musst ein "-" benutzen und nich "/"

Wenn du mit dem USB Stick startest hast du ein englisches Tastatur-Layout ich glaube du musst dann "ß" drücken für ein "-"


----------



## DrNoob1968 (20. Dezember 2013)

OH nein wie Doof von mir

Ja hat funktioniert

Eben ein Noob


----------



## the.hai (20. Dezember 2013)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Ohje...
> Schau dir das doch mal genau an?!
> Du musst ein "-" benutzen und nich "/"
> 
> Wenn du mit dem USB Stick startest hast du ein englisches Tastatur-Layout ich glaube du musst dann "ß" drücken für ein "-"


 
oder einfach das minus auf dem nummernblock nutzen und nicht von buchstabenfeld


----------



## wick3d1980 (20. Dezember 2013)

Wo das nun geklärt ist, können wir ja mal über die PN-Nummern reden! 

Wie gesagt: Meine endet mir allem, aber nicht mit 00000x... Mein Aufkleber ist auch nicht grün, sondern weiß mit einem grünen Streifen am Rand.

Ich schätze fast, das ist schon eine neue, keinesfalls flashbare Charge.


----------



## McZonk (20. Dezember 2013)

@wick3d1980: klingt irgendwie so, als würdest du an die falsche Stelle schauen. Wir sprechen vom oberen Batch, den die Karte direkt bei AMD erhält.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wick3d1980 (20. Dezember 2013)

Nee, ich gucke richtig. Auf deinen bildern ähneln ja 2 karten meiner karte (p/n mit endung auf at)...?


----------



## McZonk (20. Dezember 2013)

Kannst du denn mal ein Foto von deiner Karte einstellen?


----------



## the.hai (20. Dezember 2013)

wick3d1980 schrieb:


> Nee, ich gucke richtig. Auf deinen bildern ähneln ja 2 karten meiner karte (p/n mit endung auf at)...?


 
du hast keinen grünen sticker drauf? denn die P/N ist entscheidend.


----------



## ATIR290 (20. Dezember 2013)

@McZonk

Habe exakt dieselbe P/N Numer wie auf deinem Bild
Somit freischaltbar oder doch nicht ?
Meine Sapphire R9 290 BF4 Edition Karte ist mit Hynix Speicher bestückt, KEIN Spulenfiepen!


----------



## wick3d1980 (20. Dezember 2013)

A ha! Habe immer im eingebauten Zustand geguckt! Da konnte ich nur die hinteren Aufkleber sehen - mit komischer PN! Ausgebaut und siehe da: Der CPU-Kühler hat den "richtigen" Aufkleber verdeckt!  War mein Fehler - sorry!

PN endet auf 0000001... Schlecht, oder?


----------



## McZonk (20. Dezember 2013)

Bisweilen hat noch niemand den Beweis angetreten dass man eine Karte garantiert anhand der PN-Nummer hinsichtlich Freischaltbarkeit bewerten kann. Nutz doch einfach das Info-Tool, das bereits im Threadverlauf gepostet worden ist. Es ermittelt zuverlässig die Freischaltbarkeit.       @ATIR290: siehe Startpost, meine ist locked.


----------



## the.hai (20. Dezember 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> Bisweilen hat noch niemand den Beweis angetreten dass man eine Karte garantiert anhand der PN-Nummer hinsichtlich Freischaltbarkeit bewerten kann. Nutz doch einfach das Info-Tool, das bereits im Threadverlauf gepostet worden ist. Es ermittelt zuverlässig die Freischaltbarkeit.       @ATIR290: siehe Startpost, meine ist locked.


 
welches infotool meinst du?

bisher konnte man es zu 100% doch nur an der chipbezeicnung erkenn, wenn der kühler demontiert wurde. ansonsten wäre es halt schön, wenn die leute, die bereits über UNLOCKED karten verfügen, mal wegen der P/N in grün schauen.


----------



## McZonk (20. Dezember 2013)

hawaii info 1.2: Is your R9 290 unlockable? FIND OUT HERE!


----------



## the.hai (20. Dezember 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> hawaii info 1.2: Is your R9 290 unlockable? FIND OUT HERE!


 

das sollte man mal im startpost editieren, im FAQ. da wird deutlich auf ein röntgengerät verwiesen


----------



## wick3d1980 (21. Dezember 2013)

Zur Info: Sapphire R9 290 mit Hynix-RAM:

RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Somit locked!  Schade... Aber gut - geht eh zurück bzw. wird verkauft...


----------



## McZonk (21. Dezember 2013)

Dann hättest du sie ja auch gleich zurückschicken können, bevor du Maßnahmen ergreifst, die einen Garantieverlust erwirken. 

Naja, so ists halt. Freut sich wieder ein anderer Kunde dass er eine bereits abgerittene Karte bekommt. Teilweise ein Trauerspiel mit dem FAG, aber was rege ich mich auf. :ugly:

Obsolet - Verwechslung


----------



## wick3d1980 (21. Dezember 2013)

Halt mal den ball flach...!



wick3d1980 schrieb:


> Nochmal wg der PN-Nummer. Habe noch eine Sapphire hier, die eigentlich wieder weg soll (keine Flash-Versuche, kein Kühlergebastel). Ist Hynix-Speicher drauf, aber meine PN sieht komisch aus; zumindest total anders, als das was man hier so hier... PN auf Karte und Karton endet mit -00-AT  Eine Angabe, die auf 00000x endet gibt's auf meiner Karte nicht. 8)



Ich habe weder rumgeflashed, noch irgendetwas am kühler gemacht - ich hätte überlegt, sie zu behalten, wenn hawaii info ein positive meldung gegeben hätte u erst dann hätte ich geflashed.

Also: alles fair und kein grund, sich aufzuregen! Ich habe eine sapphire u eine gb bestellt - dass ich 2 karten bestelle, gucke welche mir besser gefällt und dann eine zurücksende ist nun wirklich absolut normal u nicht verwerflich!


----------



## PolsKa (21. Dezember 2013)

Klar,weil alle Karten gleich sind...auf OC testen oder unlock hoffen ist einfach betrug. Hast dir für das flashen eh die falschen Karten bestellt


----------



## the.hai (21. Dezember 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Klar,weil alle Karten gleich sind...auf OC testen oder unlock hoffen ist einfach betrug. Hast dir für das flashen eh die falschen Karten bestellt


 
er hat doch nur mit einem tool ausgelsesen, somit keine garantiegefährdende sachen gemacht....



> Bei Fernabsatzverträgen steht dem Verbrauchern gem. § 312d BGB grundsätzlich ein Widerrufsrecht gemäß § 355 BGB zu. Innerhalb einer Frist von zwei Wochen kann der Verbraucher seine Willenserklärung ohne Angabe von Gründen widerrufen und ist dann nicht mehr an den Vertrag gebunden.



es bedarf keinerlei gründe....

ich hab meine auch zurückgeschickt, bloss kam bei mir noch enormes spulenfiepen hinzu.

vorgestern bestellte ich bei MF wieder eine... aus lagernd wurde dann ein liefertermin zum anfang des jahres plötzlich...die bestellung hab ich grad storniert. ich kauf mir dann lieber gleich eine im customdesign.



@Topic

Könnten die leute jetzt mal den Zusammenhang mit der P/N prüfen bitte


----------



## McZonk (21. Dezember 2013)

wick3d1980 schrieb:


> Halt mal den ball flach...!


 In der Tat, sorry! Ich hab dich mit DrNoob1968 verwechselt, was habt ihr denn auch Beide ne volle Jahreszahl im Nick.  

Kann ich mich an der Stelle nur entschuldigen und editieren. 

Dennoch: Man liest es hier im Thread leider viel zu häufig, dass die fehlende Freischaltbarkeit ein Rücksendekriterium ist. Es sind 4 % Leistung für die man noch nicht einmal bezahlt hat, man bekommt was man bezahlt hat. Anders sieht es sicherlich bei singenden Spulen aus. Hier wird dann aber allzu oft getestet, getaktet und geflashed und doch zurückgesendet. Wenn man den Thread von Anfang an verfolgt, ist das _teilweise_ wirklich traurig.


----------



## the.hai (21. Dezember 2013)

McZonk schrieb:


> In der Tat, sorry! Ich hab dich mit DrNoob1968 verwechselt, was habt ihr denn auch Beide ne volle Jahreszahl im Nick.
> 
> Kann ich mich an der Stelle nur entschuldigen und editieren.
> 
> Dennoch: Man liest es hier im Thread leider viel zu häufig, dass die fehlende Freischaltbarkeit ein Rücksendekriterium ist. Es sind 4 % Leistung für die man noch nicht einmal bezahlt hat, man bekommt was man bezahlt hat. Anders sieht es sicherlich bei singenden Spulen aus. Hier wird dann aber allzu oft getestet, getaktet und geflashed und doch zurückgesendet. Wenn man den Thread von Anfang an verfolgt, ist das _teilweise_ wirklich traurig.


 
die karte die ich hier hatte war nich freischaltbar, wär aber nich so schlimm gewesen. das spulenfiepen war das ausschlagskriterium. na mal sehn was sich ab januar mit den preisen tut, die customs fallen ja jetzt schon im preis^^ da macht referenzdesign + acx III ohne garantie keinen sinn für mich 

ich hoffe ja auch noch an angleichung der 290x preise auf ein angemessenes niveau, mittlerweile kann ja jeder alles an preis verlangen, bei dem akleinen angebot und der riesen nachfrage.


----------



## wick3d1980 (21. Dezember 2013)

PolsKa schrieb:


> Klar,weil alle Karten gleich sind...auf OC testen oder unlock hoffen ist einfach betrug. Hast dir für das flashen eh die falschen Karten bestellt


 
1. Hör auf, mir irgendwas zu unterstellen! Vorher, solltest Du mal etwas genauer lesen (ich unterstelle hier jetzt einfach mal, dass Du dessen mächtig bist).
2. Die Karten habe ich letzte Woche Fr. bestellt - da wusste ich nicht mal, dass man die flashen kann (mein 1. Post in diesem Thread - und aus dem Post kann man das sogar herauslesen [wenn in der Lage dazu] - war am 19.12. und somit NACH den Bestellungen!).
3. Wäre es mir um's Flashen gegangen, bzw. würde es mir jetzt soooo wichtig sein, dann wüsste ich, dass es wohl XFX, PC oder was auch immer sein müsste - ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt relativ lax.
4. Der eigentlich wichtigere Grund für den "Test" beider Karten war, dass ich am Do. noch keine GraKa im Rechner hatte, am WE aber Zeit zum Zocken hatte und gehofft habe, dass einer der Versender es bis Sa. schafft! Hat übrigens geklappt! 
5. Ob man's glaub oder nich: beide Karten haben einen Unterschied! Die Sapphire ließ meinen i5 2500k @ 4,4GHz instabil laufen. Müsste dort den vcore leicht erhöhen... Aber das nur am Rande.

Eigentlich frage ich mich gerade, warum ich mich hier vor Leuten wie Dir rechtfertige??? Naja, vielleicht will ich wirklich nur mal gucken, ob Du tatsächlich lesen kannst......

@Zonk: Nicht weiter wild - Entschuldigung angenommen. In einem Foren geht schnell mal unter. Gerade, wenn man sich in den Nicks vertut. 

Aber wie gesagt: Keine böse Intention dahinter, alles fair. Daür würde ich mich selber viel zu sehr aufregen, wenn ich eine Karte bekommen würde, an der schon jemand mit oder ohne Erfolg rumgefummelt hat, also mache ich so etwas auch nicht. Ist genau wie mit Toiletten, die man so hinterlässt, wie man sie selber vorfinden will... 

Am Ende des Tages mache ich es wie hai: Die eine Karte, die bei mir übrig bleibt, wird im Jan. verkauft. Für Kühlergebastel und Rumgeflashe bin viel zu ängstlich (das kommt im Übrigen noch dazu), weil 350,- EUR einfach viel Geld ist und ich kaufe mir im Jan. einfach ne Custom-Karte. Die mich dann übrigens so viel kosten wird, wie die Ref+ACXIII...

@hai: Ich hab's ja mal gecheckt - meine Sapphire würde laut Hawaii Info die P/N-Theorie (0000001 = locked) bestätigen.


----------



## Aer0 (21. Dezember 2013)

man kann hier auch lesen wie man flasht ohne geschrieben zu haben btw


----------



## wick3d1980 (21. Dezember 2013)

Oh Mann... Denn zitiere ich meinen Post. Wenn man den liest (und versteht), dann dürfte wohl klar sein, dass ich davon bei meiner Bestellung nichts wusste!



wick3d1980 schrieb:


> Diese Sache ist in diesem Thread ja noch recht jung - wurde mal überprüft bzw. mit weiteren Karten gecheckt??? Vor allem Gigabyte und Sapphire wären mal interssant. Zumindest für mich!



Befriedigt, Sherlock?


----------



## DrNoob1968 (22. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Eine Dumme Frage hätte ich ja noch auf Lager 

Wie und wo muss man das Programm Hawaii info öffnen oder installieren ???

Würde mich über eine nette Antwort freuen

Bin Halt ein Noob Bj. 1968


----------



## sepei (23. Dezember 2013)

Da fragt man sich welche Leute führen diesen flash vorgang durch aber gut.

Mit den Programm kannst du vermutlich überprüfen ob deine Karte flashbar ist.
Wenn ja musst du dir memoryinfo und hawaiiinfo runterladen alles zusammen in einen ordner packen und freuen.
Oder du lädst dir die datei runter entpackst sie und freust dich


----------



## denyo62 (23. Dezember 2013)

sepei schrieb:


> Da fragt man sich welche Leute führen diesen flash vorgang durch aber gut.  Mit den Programm kannst du vermutlich überprüfen ob deine Karte flashbar ist. Wenn ja musst du dir memoryinfo und hawaiiinfo runterladen alles zusammen in einen ordner packen und freuen. Oder du lädst dir die datei runter entpackst sie und freust dich



ich wetter der noob hat jetz alles gepeilt xD    

 du verschiebst hawaiinfo einfach in den ordner von memoryinfo und lässt hawaiinfo mit Doppelklick starten  der zeigt dir dann einiges an .. du achtest auf das was nach RA1 steht ... steht da ne 8000005 ist die karte unlocked


----------



## DrNoob1968 (23. Dezember 2013)

Danke für eure Antworten

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Reading info from primary adapter:
PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
Init: 00000000
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Damit also nicht freischaltbar .

Egal

Läuft Wassergekühlt mit Core 1220 MHz +61mV / Memory 1560 MHz +61mV und das reicht mal völlig aus

Temperaturen bei max. Auslastung 42°C

Viel erfolg euch noch

Gruß Dr.Noob


----------



## Speedy1612 (23. Dezember 2013)

DrNoob1968 schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten
> 
> Compatible adapters detected: 1
> Reading info from primary adapter:
> ...



Mit den Werten aber bestimmt nicht BF4 oder Crysis Stabile , sicherlich Benchstable meinst du ^^


----------



## denyo62 (25. Dezember 2013)

ich seh grad dass die customs ja schon lieferbar sind :o ..  

hat  jemand unter uns schon eine?

Frieschaltbar werden die aber nicht sein oder was meint ihr ?


----------



## Darabus (26. Dezember 2013)

Darabus /Sapphire R9-290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Unlocked




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es geht doch bei Sapphire karten 
Habs ganz normale Asus 290x BIOS drauf gezogen. Hab aber vorher geschaut beim wechsel auf den Accelero Xtreme III. Hab den richtigen Chip drauf.


----------



## Paulpanzer (26. Dezember 2013)

denyo62 schrieb:


> ich seh grad dass die customs ja schon lieferbar sind :o ..
> 
> hat  jemand unter uns schon eine?
> 
> Frieschaltbar werden die aber nicht sein oder was meint ihr ?



Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt......


----------



## McZonk (26. Dezember 2013)

Hier wurden - mal wieder - einige Offtopic Postings ausgeblendet. Ruft Euch doch bitte nochmal den eigentlichen Inhalt des Threads ins Gedächtnis und verlagert Eure Diskussion an die entsprechende Stelle. (Zum  Bleistift: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/303356-allgemeiner-amd-r9-290-290x-laber-thread.html)


----------



## Sickness (30. Dezember 2013)

So habe auch eine Powercolor R9 290 OC heute erhalten, wurde am 27.12 bestellt.

Sickness / Powercolor R9 290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG_DEBUG2 / Locked

Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1787:2343
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Schade, aber morgen kommt eh WakÜ und dann wird etwas Overlockung betrieben.


----------



## Langer-93 (31. Dezember 2013)

Hat jemannd ne Idee wo ich das PT1 Bios herbekomme?


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2014)

So,

Gigabyte R9 290 Windforce ist auch locked


----------



## Rizoma (5. Januar 2014)

Naja hätte auch nichts anderes mehr erwartet die bekannten Dauerbrenner beim freischalten werden schon Rar und bei den Neuen Custom Karten braucht glaub ich niemand zu hoffen.


----------



## Grafcalibur (6. Januar 2014)

Moin ich wollt mal fragen wie ich den stick unter Windows 8.1 bootfähig mache weil das Format Programm geht unter Windows 8.1 nicht


----------



## Speedy1612 (6. Januar 2014)

Grafcalibur schrieb:


> Moin ich wollt mal fragen wie ich den stick unter Windows 8.1 bootfähig mache weil das Format Programm geht unter Windows 8.1 nicht




natürlich geht das unter Windows 8.1  keinerlei Probleme.

musst mal vllt Administrations Rechte machen


----------



## RawT-Bone (12. Januar 2014)

RawT-Bone / Sapphire R9-290 / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / Locked


----------



## Nightspider (13. Januar 2014)

Gibt es denn irgendwelche neuen Erkenntnisse zum BlackScreen-Bug?

Bzw. neue BIOS-Versionen? Was ist denn derzeit das beste 290X BIOS?


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (14. Januar 2014)

Frage: gibt es jemanden der eine Sapphire 290 unlocked hat?


----------



## Darabus (14. Januar 2014)

Hyp3ri0n schrieb:


> Frage: gibt es jemanden der eine Sapphire 290 unlocked hat?


 
Jup. Meine ist von Sapphire und ich konnte sie Unlocken. Hab allerdings beim Kühlerwechsel aml auf den Chip geschaut und hatte den richtigen drauf. Denke hab eine der extrem seltenen erwischt 
Glück muss man haben


----------



## Hyp3ri0n (14. Januar 2014)

Alles klar, wenn der WaKü drauf kommt schau ich auch mal nach


----------



## fleshless909 (15. Januar 2014)

M4gic schrieb:


> Ja. Ist aber sehr sehr selten - schlimmer als XFX



Ich habe 4 Stück da.
Eine ist unlocked die anderen 3 nicht.
Aber im CF Modus gehen diese auch ganz gut


----------



## Komolze (16. Januar 2014)

hat jemand eine kürzlich erworbene noch unlocken können?


----------



## Shmendrick (17. Januar 2014)

Ich würde ja gerne flashen aber der übernimmt bei mir nicht die befehle zum back,da kommt immer bad command or file name not correct

Naja das - zb sitzt bei wenn ichs drücken will auf dem ß platz,liegt das bei dan eventuell an der tastatur oder gibts andere möglichkeiten die befehle einzugeben?


----------



## Darabus (17. Januar 2014)

Achte auf Leerzeichen und evtl groß und Kleinschreibung?! Zum Reboot einfach strg alt ent.


----------



## Shmendrick (17. Januar 2014)

Da hab ich alles drauf geachtet,der muckt halt jedesmal rum.

Eigentlich schade weil die Karte flashbar ist


----------



## Darabus (17. Januar 2014)

Dann machte aber irgend was falsch. Geb mal hier die befehle so ein Wie du sie im DOS eingibst. Bzw USB Stick bootable gemacht? Also richtigen Pfad angegeben? Und das BIOS was du flashen willst ist auch auf dem Stick? Und das alles ist hinten am PC angeschlossen?


----------



## Shmendrick (17. Januar 2014)

Stick sitzt hinten drauf boote von im,dann steht wie im how to windows 98 oben und dann kommt C:\> wenn ichs richtig im Kopf habe,also nicht das C://

Würde ich es eingeben wir auf der Tastatur wäre es so atiflash \s 0 backup.com umd das - zu bekommen muß  ich die ß taste drücken.


----------



## Darabus (17. Januar 2014)

Hast du evtl auf englische Tastatur umgestellt? 
Das - ist ja zwingend notwendig.
Und du hast auch nur eine graka drin? 
Weil die 0 gibt an welche Grafikkarte gefalsht werden soll. 
Zb. Du hast im ersten PCIe Slot eine Karte und im zweiten auch. Dann wäre die obere Karte 0 und die untere hätte n anderen Wert. Welchen man durch die einen anderen Befehl rausfinden könnte. Hast allerdings nur eine drin, egal wo sie steckt, ists 0.


----------



## Schmenki (17. Januar 2014)

Hi!

Es muss so auf dem Bildschirm stehen:
atiflash -s 0 backup.rom

Also musst du die Taste "ß" drücken umd ein "-" zu bekommen. Das sollte eigentlich gehen.


----------



## Darabus (17. Januar 2014)

Wenns dann gleich funktioniert mit dem Backup drauf achten beim flashen das da steht
Atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom
Hier ist das -f wichtig sonst kriegst du auch Fehlermeldungen.
Leerzeichen natürlich beachten.


----------



## Shmendrick (17. Januar 2014)

Also ich tipps ein wie angegeben,macht das nochn Unterschied wegen der Cpu Grafik?

atiflash version ist 417 ist dasn prob?


----------



## Schmenki (17. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob die ATIFlash Version richtig ist aber nimm am besten das Tool aus dem Paket von der ersten Seite:
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/l5u1kxa2vw2pb48/dM80Qdlc1G

Die Onboard Grafikkarte kann schon eine Rolle spielen aber nicht wenn du das Bild derzeit über die 290 ausgeben lässt.
Das Hauptdisplay ist immer Display "0".

lg


----------



## Shmendrick (17. Januar 2014)

Also nachdem ich die flash version ausm Thread genommen hab gings,hmm denke hat gefunzt er zeigt zwar noch die 2560 (Unified) Shader an aber die Karte hat jetzt nen Gpu Clock von 1000 mhz das sind 25 mehr als vorher.

Ich müßte jetzt halt mal testweise das andere Bios anschauen,muß ich aber neustarte um schalter umzustellen,blos grad net so wirklich bock schon zum 10ten mal heut unter tisch gegrabbelt 

Beim ersten neustart hat windoof rumgemuckt das treiber net da wär,nach neustart ging aber alles ohne probs.

Hier maln Anhang


----------



## JaniZz (17. Januar 2014)

Nein also ist sie locked.
Nur wenn dir 2860 schader angezeigt werden ist es ne 290x

Ps: triple Post.... Edit Button!


----------



## Shmendrick (17. Januar 2014)

Naja aber wie kommt sie auf 25 mehr an mhz? wenn sie vorher nur 975 lief??

Hier mal die Memory Info 
Compatible adapters detected: 1
PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1043:0466
Memory config: 0x500036A9 Hynix
R1: F8010005
R2: 00000000

Würde es sinn machen ein Powercolor Bios zu nutzen?

P.s: karte is ne Powercolor 290 OC


----------



## JaniZz (17. Januar 2014)

Weil im BIOS die 1000 MHz vorgegebener standarttakt der 290x ist.

Oder wie soll ichh es erklären...

Auf jedenfall hat's leider nicht geklappt


----------



## Darabus (17. Januar 2014)

Einfach weil das neue bios Einen Takt von 1000mhz vorgibt. 
Nur deine shader sind nicht höher. Also hast du ne nicht unlockbare. Leider.

Ist im Endeffekt genau so als würdest du den Takt selber auf 1000 MHz hoch drehen. Ohne ein anderes bios. 

Edit: Fu. Da war wer schneller


----------



## Shmendrick (17. Januar 2014)

Naja schade bin trotzdem stolz auf mich war der erste Biosflash mit ner Grafikkarte,irgendwie hat ich schon Schiß


----------



## Darabus (17. Januar 2014)

Hehe. Wenn man sich an die Anleitung hält ists recht narrensicher.


----------



## Shmendrick (18. Januar 2014)

Hmm irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das die 290 durch den Flash auf das 290x Bios irgendwie Gleichmäßiger läuft und so keine Ausreiser bei Taktrate oder Hitze macht.

Las schon den ganzen tag beim Spielen GpuZ im Log mitlaufen.


----------



## TK-XXL (19. Januar 2014)

Hi.

habe eine sapphire tri-x und damit geht das freischalten leider nicht. Könnt es ja in eure Liste aufnehmen .

Dafür gehts oc gut mit 1175 GPU und 1650Mhz Speicher.


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (19. Januar 2014)

TK-XXL schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> habe eine sapphire tri-x und damit geht das freischalten leider nicht. Könnt es ja in eure Liste aufnehmen .
> 
> Dafür gehts oc gut mit 1175 GPU und 1650Mhz Speicher.



Hey wie empfindest du die Lautstärke der Tri x im idle ? hörbar ? soll ja mit 1300u/min laufen im idle


----------



## TK-XXL (19. Januar 2014)

Im idle ist sie ruhig. In litecoin laut bei stamdart. In spielen geht es. Mit paar einstellungen wird sie aber dann deutlich leiser. Wie von pcgh schon geteset


----------



## denyo62 (20. Januar 2014)

servus leutz ,

hab gemerkt dass meine karte mit dem 290x bios einfach immer , auch im idle wenn ich absolut gar nix mache , den Speicher auf 1250mht taktet ... mit dem original 290 bios passiert das nicht ..

jemand selbes Problem bzw Lösungsvorschläge ?


----------



## Duvar (20. Januar 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> servus leutz ,
> 
> hab gemerkt dass meine karte mit dem 290x bios einfach immer , auch im idle wenn ich absolut gar nix mache , den Speicher auf 1250mht taktet ... mit dem original 290 bios passiert das nicht ..
> 
> jemand selbes Problem bzw Lösungsvorschläge ?


 
Haste diesen Thread gelesen? Soll beim Polska geholfen haben auch im idle alles zu senken http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html


----------



## denyo62 (20. Januar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Haste diesen Thread gelesen? Soll beim Polska geholfen haben auch im idle alles zu senken http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/315246-euch-nervt-das-hin-und-her-getakte-beim-zocken-hier-die-loesung-r9-290-und-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html



joo bin dabei  ... aber komisch halt dass ich das problem nur mit dem 290x bios hab ... dann müsste das ja entweder jeder haben .. oder aber die die das problem nicht haben haben en besseres 290x bios ..


----------



## PolsKa (20. Januar 2014)

Ich hatte aber vorher das gleiche problem. Aber nur wenn ich den Monitor auf 100HZ laufen lies. Bei 60HZ ging der Ram normal runter.


----------



## John25 (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

Mal ne Noob Frage.
Bevor ich meine PowerColor Radeon R9 290 freischalte wollte ich mal fragen ob diese durch das Freischalten zu 100% zur einer volwertigen R9 290X wird, oder gibts da Unterschiede zur einer "echten" gekauften R9 290X ?
Und wird die dann von System richtig erkannt, als eine R9 290X ?
Danke.


----------



## denyo62 (20. Januar 2014)

John25 schrieb:


> Hallo,  Mal ne Noob Frage. Bevor ich meine PowerColor Radeon R9 290 freischalte wollte ich mal fragen ob diese durch das Freischalten zu 100% zur einer volwertigen R9 290X wird, oder gibts da Unterschiede zur einer "echten" gekauften R9 290X ? Und wird die dann von System richtig erkannt, als eine R9 290X ? Danke.



Wenn die Karte eine freischaltbare ist (findest du am besten mit dem hawaiinfo tool raus.. ei fach starten .. der sagt dir was sache ist .. )  kannst du das ganze zu einer richtigen 290x machen ... 

aber du wirst jetzt keine 290 mehr finden die frieschaltbar ist .. das 290x bios kannst du zwar dann trotzdem drauf spielen .. es wird aber nicht die fehlenden Einheiten freischalten .. sondern einfach nur dem Takt der Karte auf 1000mhz anheben .


----------



## John25 (20. Januar 2014)

Ja hawaiinfo habe ich bereits eingesetzt die Karte ist freischaltbar. Habe mich im Forum eiwenig informiert das ist aber viel Zeug zum lesen.
Die Karte habe ich anfang Dec. bekommen. Bin aber erst jetzt auf das Thema gestoßen.
Dann werde ich es mal am Mi. Versuchen, wird schon schief gehen!


----------



## Shmendrick (20. Januar 2014)

Bei mir stand auch dran sie ist Freischaltbar(Powercolor 290) ging aber leider trotzdem nicht,jetzt läuft sie halt auf 1000mhz,und wie ich finde stabiler als vorher.Bekomme hier direkt das gefühl das das 290er Bios etwas zickig ist.

Meine Frage eher mal ist das freischalten eventuell auch abhängig von welches Bios man auf der karte nutzt?Hatte beim Flashen das 2te Bios genommen.


----------



## denyo62 (21. Januar 2014)

@john : schiefgehen wird da schon nix .. hast ja zur Sicherheit en 2. bios 

@shmedrick : komisch ... bist du dir sicher dass die freischaltbar sein müsste ? hast du mit hawaiinfo geguckt ? ob dus aufs 1. oder 2. bios der Karte flashst sollte egal sein .. 
ob es aber ein bestimmtes 290x bios sein muss weiß ich nicht .. hast du das von asus benutz das hier im forum die meisten benutzt haben ?


----------



## Shmendrick (21. Januar 2014)

Naja laut hawaiinfo sollte sie freischaltbar sein,da sie die gleichen daten wie die freischaltbaren hat.War auch das Asus.rom

Naja auch egal war halt maln test wert^^


----------



## simson-samson (23. Januar 2014)

Hallo bitte schnell um Hilfe:

beim Versuch zu flashen (nach genauer Anleitung) kommt in der DOS-Anzeige:

"this program cannot be run in DOS mode".

Ich habe den Stick formatiert.
Das Programm ATIFLASH ist auch drauf.
Egal was ich eingebe es kommt immer die gleiche Meldung!

HELP!!!


----------



## Schmenki (23. Januar 2014)

Hast du auch die Tools von der ersten Seite geladen?
Damit sollte das eigentlich gehen.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## simson-samson (23. Januar 2014)

Ja klar. Alles geladen, so wie es da steht 

Kann mir jemand sagen, warum das Programm "ATIFLASH" nicht DOS-Fähig ist?
Habe gestern 2,5 h versucht, die Karte zu flashen.

Bitte HELP!


----------



## Shmendrick (24. Januar 2014)

Haste das aufm USB Stick drauf der Bootfähig ist?

Muß ein Windows 98 Bootfähiger Stick dann sein,und nutz das Atiflash ausm Anfangs Post die neue Version funzt nicht.


----------



## simson-samson (24. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube, alles richtig geschrieben zuhaben:

C:\\ atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom

Spielt die Groß- Kleinschreibung eine Rolle???

Wenn ich C:\\ DIR eingebe, wird mir auch der Inhalt des Sticks angezeigt.
Drauf ist "ATIFLASH", ASUS.ROM und Hawaii.rom

Dieses ist ein ähnliches Bild, was ich im Netz gefunden habe:
http://assets.overclock.net.s3.amazonaws.com/4/49/4939e044_vbattach87134.jpeg


----------



## Schmenki (24. Januar 2014)

Das sieht mir eher aus als ob du eine Windows 95 Start Diskette hast.
Deswegen wird atiflash nicht ausgeschrieben.
Erstell dir mal eine Windows 98 Start Diskette wie auf der ersten Seite beschrieben.
Dann sollte das auch gehen.

Lg


----------



## simson-samson (24. Januar 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Das sieht mir eher aus als ob du eine Windows 95 Start Diskette hast.
> Deswegen wird atiflash nicht ausgeschrieben. Lg



Habe Win98. Bei mir wird auch alles "ausgeschrieben". Das ist doch nur ein ähnliches Bild aus dem Netz.
Ich habe alle Tools von der "ersten Seite" benutzt!

Es kommt ständig die Meldung, daß ATIFLASH nicht DOS-fähig ist. Übrigens die gleiche Meldung
bei ATIWINFLASH...


----------



## Aer0 (24. Januar 2014)

atiwinflash ist ja auch für windows
bist du dir wirklich sicher das du die dos version hast? als es dos gab, gab es doch kein windows, somit muss der text, dass das program nicht in dos laufen kann ja eigentlich in der .exe datei gespeichert sein.


----------



## gotbluemilk (24. Januar 2014)

Hi, ich mische mich mal so in die Diskussion ein:

Gibt es eigentlich ein Bios auf das es sich lohnt zu flashen selbst wenn die Karte locked ist. Damit die Karte z.B. stabiler läuft o.ä.?  
Es geht um eine Sapphire R9 290.


----------



## Schmenki (24. Januar 2014)

Das ist glaube ich unterschiedlich.
Ich hatte vorher das presample BIOS auf meiner Karte und es lief nicht wirklich stabil.
Mit dem p1t bios läuft die Karte bei mir viel stabiler bei gleicher Spannung.


----------



## gotbluemilk (24. Januar 2014)

ok, jetzt muss ich nur noch wissen was das p1t für ein BIOS ist. Das von ASUS? mit oder ohne x?

Mein Ziel ist den Takt im Idle Modus zu stabilisieren (Mem Takt springt von 150 auf 1250)
Die Anleitung 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html
funktioniert bei mir nicht. Die Taktraten lassen sich nicht so erweitern, dass es für den Idle Modus passen würde.


----------



## Schmenki (24. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube das BIOS ist von keinem Hersteller. Das BIOS hat einen freien spannungsregler.


----------



## gotbluemilk (24. Januar 2014)

Die Spannung kann ich mit meinem BIOS auch frei verstellen, nur die Taktbereiche lassen sich nicht erweitern. Wo bekomm ich das BIOS her?

Ist ein eins von diesen hier?
Video Bios Collection | techPowerUp


----------



## Schmenki (24. Januar 2014)

Du kannst mit deinem BIOS aber nur +100mV auf die Karte geben.mit dem p1t kannst du wohl ohne Limit Spannung auf die Karte geben.

Ich bin leider derzeit nur mit Handy online.
Such einfach mal in dem thread nach p1t oder Pt1


----------



## resend (25. Januar 2014)

Wo gibts denn dieses "p1t Bios"? Das ist für die 290/290x? Kann man ohne bedenken drauf machen, oder nur auf eine der beiden?
Sowohl müsste man auch wissen ob es für Elpida oder Hynix ist?


----------



## gotbluemilk (25. Januar 2014)

So wie ich es verstehe, erhält man durch das Pt1 Bios +100mv und kann dann zusätzlich "manuell" weitere +100mv anlegen. Es ist bei mir nicht Zielführend. 

Ich betreibe undervolting.
Momentan schafft meine Karte im Idel -50mV und unter last -100mV bei 1000 Core Clock (Mem bleibt bei 1250).

Ich habe es jetzt mit sämtlichen Biosen versucht (Asus, Powercolor, Sapphire 290x, Sapphire Trix.....) und immer habe ich diese Taktschankungen im Idle Betrieb.
Vielleicht kennt einer einfach einen Trick wie ich die Taktraten für den Idle Modus einstellen kann?


----------



## resend (25. Januar 2014)

Mit welchem Tool kann man denn das r9 290x Bios verändern?

Finde nur das RBE - Radeon BIOS editor aber da ist die 290x nicht gelistet..


----------



## McZonk (25. Januar 2014)

Noch gar nicht, da die digitale Signatur der Hawaii-BIOSe noch nicht offen gelegt worden ist.


----------



## resend (25. Januar 2014)

Oh, danke für die info das war mir noch nicht bewusst. 

Woher stammen denn dann die modBios's ? Wie wurden diese erstellt, also das PT1 / PT3 / PT1T usw?




_



			Zu den ROMs/modBios Files:
...pt1 is a normal bios with no limits, so it has natural droop. pt3 is the same but with no droop. pt3 is inherently more dangerous obviously since it will actually feed more volts than you input. And when we figure the droop involved it is actually a lot more volts. I prefer droop, its safer imo. I want to be the one in control of how much droop I'm affected by and not a predetermined offset.

PT1T BIOS Description:
This is the PT1 290x bios that has modified ssid and vid (video id) that tricks the motherboard into thinking it is a 290 bios. It's for when the motherboard boots with a black screen, but can still hear the windows start up chime. (Motherboard fussy with mismatched ID's)

BE CAREFUL WITH THESE ROM FILES. The PT1/PT3/PT1T Bioses have the potential of destroying your card if you don't know what you're doing. The PT1/PT3 ROMS will allow you to adjust the slider to 2V, which translates roughly to 800W to your card. The maximum for this card is around 525W. Also, keep in mind that there is only one clock speed setting. If you have it at 1000Mhz, it will stay at 1000Mhz, even when it's idling.

The Asus 290/x bioses allow you to adjust the voltage up to 1.4v using ASUS GPUTweak. All of the other bioses will officially go up to +100mV in MSI Afterburner.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


----------



## McZonk (25. Januar 2014)

Na offengelegt heißt ja noch lange nicht dass es niemanden gibt, der es kann. Hersteller passen ihre Custom-Karten ja auch an. Die ModBIOSe haben ihren Ursprung irgendwo zwischen Herstellern und unterstützen Extremübertaktern. Die BIOSe zielen ja teilweise auf Stickstoff ab.  

Edit: ich würde sie nicht einsetzen da sie für den Alltagsbetrieb zu viele Nachteile bergen. Überhaupt würde ich auf Mehr als +100mV verzichten. Das StandardBIOS ist imho vorerst voll ausreichend. Abwarten und Tee trinken bis BIOS-Editoren kommen und man sich die OC-Settings dann fest auf die Karte knallen kann.


----------



## resend (25. Januar 2014)

1. Mein Problem ist.. ich habe schiss die Graka hochzutakten, denn wenn diese dann nochmal boostet, obwohl sie schon durch mein manuelles OC am limit ist, kann mir doch die Karte flöten gehen?
Oder endet der Boost an dem Punkt wo er sowieso nur maximal hingehen würde und rechnet sich nicht nochmal extra auf meine OC Settings drauf?

Habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, um zu erfahren wieviel Boost die Karte hat. Komischerweise steht in den Listen das base und boost gleich ist?! Hat die 290x etwa keinen boost? Dann wäre meine Frage ja mies sinnfrei 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:

2. Wieviel volt hat die 290x denn eigentlich von Werk aus / auf wieviel Volt kann man die Karte im dauerbetrieb maximal zumuten (mit guter WaKü und backplate bei der Graka) ?

3. Wie flasht man eigentlich die zweite Karte, wenn man crossfire betreibt? Das ganze einfach wiederholen, merkt der "PC" das die erste Karte bereits das neue Bios drauf hat?


----------



## McZonk (26. Januar 2014)

resend schrieb:


> 1. Mein Problem ist.. ich habe schiss die Graka hochzutakten, denn wenn diese dann nochmal boostet, obwohl sie schon durch mein manuelles OC am limit ist, kann mir doch die Karte flöten gehen?
> Oder endet der Boost an dem Punkt wo er sowieso nur maximal hingehen würde und rechnet sich nicht nochmal extra auf meine OC Settings drauf?


Wenn du es dir nicht zutraust zu übertakten, lass es und lese dich in die Materie erst noch etwas ein (einlesen, es wird wirklich genug Informationen in entsprechenden Threads zusammengetragen). Rein vom Erhöhen eines Taktes wird die Grafikkarte nicht kaputt gehen, das Ding wird allerhöchstens instabil und stürzt ab - interessant wird es erst, wenn die Spannung verändert wird.



resend schrieb:


> Habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, um zu erfahren wieviel Boost die Karte hat. Komischerweise steht in den Listen das base und boost gleich ist?! Hat die 290x etwa keinen boost? Dann wäre meine Frage ja mies sinnfrei http://content.screencast.com/users...f-4802-8d5c-b0c18c005a72/01.25.2014-22.25.png


Warum wo anders suchen, wenn du verlässliche Informationen vor der Türe hast? AMD Radeon R9 290 im Test: Nicht nur der Preis von 350 Euro ist heiß [Test der Woche]



resend schrieb:


> 2. Wieviel volt hat die 290x denn eigentlich von Werk aus / auf wieviel Volt kann man die Karte im dauerbetrieb maximal zumuten (mit guter WaKü und backplate bei der Graka) ?


Unterschiedlich, je nach Güte der GPU. In der Regel liegen unter 3D-Last um die 1,15 Volt an. Findest du selbst heraus, indem du GPU-Z nutzt und während eines Spiels die Monitoring-Daten aufzeichnest. Danach kannst du schauen, was bei deiner Karte individuell angelegen hat.



resend schrieb:


> 3. Wie flasht man eigentlich die zweite Karte, wenn man crossfire betreibt? Das ganze einfach wiederholen, merkt der "PC" das die erste Karte bereits das neue Bios drauf hat?


 Die -0 im Flashbefehl adressiert die entsprechende Grafikkarte (bei nur einer Karte eben der Adapter 0, bei zweien idR. 0 und 1... etc). Oder man flasht einfach beide Karten getrennt voneinander (und baut die andere aus). Ist der sicherste und unkomplizierteste Weg. Wurde hier im Thread glaube ich aber auch schon einmal diskutiert.


----------



## resend (26. Januar 2014)

Klasse Beiträge von Dir, vielen dank!



> Wenn du es dir nicht zutraust zu übertakten, lass es und lese dich in die Materie erst noch etwas ein (einlesen, es wird wirklich genug Informationen in entsprechenden Threads zusammengetragen). Rein vom Erhöhen eines Taktes wird die Grafikkarte nicht kaputt gehen, das Ding wird allerhöchstens instabil und stürzt ab - interessant wird es erst, wenn die Spannung verändert wird.



Angst vorm OC habe ich nicht, ich weis was ich da tu - die angst bezog sich auf den "boost", ich dachte ich muss diesen ausschalten via modBios (wie bei nvidia), aber so wie ich das nun hoffentlich richtig verstanden habe, existiert garkein boost wie bei nvidia, weshalb ich mich auch nicht kümmern muss, diesen irgendwie zu "deaktivieren"?

Zitat aus dem Test: 





> "Offiziell ist AMDs Radeon R9 290X die erste "taktlose" Grafikkarte der Firma, die R9 290 tut es ihr gleich. Es gibt keine offiziell kommunizierten Basistaktraten für die GPU, nur eine Maximaltaktung von 1.000 (R9 290X) respektive 947 MHz (R9 290) und den Speichertakt von 2.500 MHz."



Heißt für mich: "Von selbst taktet sie auf maximal 1000mhz" - takte ich manuell höher, wird dies nicht noch höher gehen. Danke für den Link.




> Unterschiedlich, je nach Güte der GPU. In der Regel liegen unter 3D-Last um die 1,15 Volt an. Findest du selbst heraus, indem du GPU-Z nutzt und während eines Spiels die Monitoring-Daten aufzeichnest. Danach kannst du schauen, was bei deiner Karte individuell angelegen hat.



Das heißt also, wenn ich unter last maximal-Spitzen von z.B 1.18v habe, kann ich diesen Wert auch ohne bedenken für den dauerbetrieb einsetzen - habe ich das richtig verstanden?




> Die -0 im Flashbefehl adressiert die entsprechende Grafikkarte (bei nur einer Karte eben der Adapter 0, bei zweien idR. 0 und 1... etc). Oder man flasht einfach beide Karten getrennt voneinander (und baut die andere aus). Ist der sicherste und unkomplizierteste Weg. Wurde hier im Thread glaube ich aber auch schon einmal diskutiert.



Im Guide steht "atiflash -p -f 1 asus.rom", ist das richtig, oder muss es "atiflash -p -f -1 asus.rom" sein, da fehlt doch ein Bindestrich davor? 


edit: 

Im Prinzip benötige ich doch garkein modBios, dachte ich brauche es, um den "boost" auszuschalten. 
Oder hat ein modBios irgendwelche Vorteile bei der 290x?


----------



## Schmenki (26. Januar 2014)

Also entweder 1 Asus.Rom oder 0 Asus.Rom

Wobei die Zahl der grafikadapter ist welcher derzeit aktiv ist. Hast du nur eine Grafikkarte ist das die 0.

Du brauchst Ggf ein anderes BIOS wenn du die Spannung anpassen willst.

Ja 1,18 sind unbedenklich.
Hab glaube ich gelesen das bis 1,3V ok sind aber man die temps kontrollieren sollte.

Meine läuft auf 1,266V


----------



## resend (26. Januar 2014)

Wofür die 1 bzw 0 ist habe ich ja verstanden, die Frage war ob ich ein Bindestrich vor der Zahl haben muss, oder dies egal ist.

1,3v scheinen etwas heftig für den dauerbetrieb^^, aber wieviel würde die Karte dann bei 50% powertarget ungefähr ziehen unter last?


----------



## franzthecat (27. Januar 2014)

Ist das  ASUS.ROM Bios noch aktuell?
Lohnt es sich auf TriX 290x zu wechseln ?


----------



## mdbandit (27. Januar 2014)

Hallo PCGH Gemeinde, 
da ich nun auch besitzer einer R9 290 bin, habe ich sämtliche Beiträge in diesem Forum durchforstet.
Leider habe ich eine Sapphire, die sich nicht zur 290x flashen lässt.

Aber beim durchsuchen des www habe ich einen tollen Tip für Sapphire  R9 290 Eigner gefunden
Flasht das bios der Sapphire R9 290 Tri-x. Die Karte läuft schneller, leiser und kühler als mit stock bios.
Hier die Werte des Tri-x bios:

GPU Device Id: 0x1002 0x67B1 113-E285FOC-X003 C67111 Hawaii PRO OC GDDR5 4GB 64Mx32 300e/150m (C) 1988-2010, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. ATOMBIOSBK-AMD VER015.042.000.000.000000 285PF500.O43 PowerTune Limit: -50 to 50 CCC Overdrive Limits GPU Clock: 1500.00 MHz Memory Clock: 2000.00 MHz Clock State 0 Core Clk: 1000.00 MHz Memory Clk: 1300.00 MHz Flags: Boot Clock State 1 Core Clk: 1000.00 MHz Memory Clk: 1300.00 MHz Flags: Optimal Perf Memory Support 4096 MB, GDDR5, Autodetect 4096 MB, GDDR5, Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR 4096 MB, GDDR5, Elpida EDW2032BBBG_DEBUG2

Bin wirklich begeistert, wenn nun mein MK-26 endlich ankommt habe ich eine obergeile Karte


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Januar 2014)

Wie meinst Kühler und Leiser
Das origi. Sapphire Bios lässt bei mir die Karte bis MAX. 49% Lüfter hochdrehen,
zudem haltet die Karte nun auch konstant den Takt, mit 47% Lüfter 947 Mhz und 87-89 Grad
1060 Mhz mit 49% Lüfter ca. 92-93 Grad.
Zudem ist meine Karte mit 69 mV gar untervoltet.

Wie sind nun Deine Settings und wie warm wird Deine Karte, bzw. wie laut dreht der Lüfter und haltet dennoch den Takt ? ...
Bitte erzähl und weiteres ... Dank!


----------



## mdbandit (28. Januar 2014)

Benchmarks habe ich keine Laufen lassen, da ich heute (gestern) erst das bios geflasht habe, habe ich mit diverses games (BF3, BF4, COD Ghosts, Crysis 3) getestet.
Der Lüfter läuft hörbar leiser, die Karte läuft  konstant mit Core 1000 Mhz und Speicher 1300 Mhz, die Temps liegen bei 75 Grad etwa 5 grad unter denen des Stock-bios.

Alle einstellungen im CCC auf std

Probieres es doch mal aus.


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Januar 2014)

Welche Karte hast denn genau. R9 290 mit AMD´s Referenz Kühler und falls 75 Grad nun haben solltest wäre dies schon Hammer.
Kann mir dies einfach nicht vorstellen, 1000 Mhz konstant zudem Lüfter auf vielleicht 43% und dann nur 75 Grad.
Somit musst wohl zwingend 4-5 GehäuseLüfter montiert haben, ansonsten schwer vorzustellen...

meine rennt wie gesagt nun auch Full Mhz aber der Lüfter um die 47 bis 49% zudem wird meine Karte gar mit Untervolting -69mV fast 90 Grad warm, mit OC knapp die 94 Grad heiss!!!!
Wie willst dann mit langsamer drehenden Lüfter die 75 Grad erreichen?

*@mdbandit*
Lass mal GPU-Z mitlaufen beim Valley Benchmark, Metro Last Light Benchmark, oder Crysis 3 Game
und stell dann die Werte mittels Bildchen HIER rein, dann sieht man was Sache ist. Dank!

Habe auch eine Sapphire R9 290 BF4 Edition welche NICHT flashbar zur R9 290X ist, dafür aber Hynics Speicher verbaut hat.
Bios Version meiner Karte:   *015.039.000.007.003523*


----------



## mdbandit (28. Januar 2014)

da komme ich erst am abend zu


----------



## resend (28. Januar 2014)

Wenn ich die R9 290x flashen will, muss ich dann "atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom" oder "atiflash -p -f -0 asus.rom" eingeben? Also mit oder ohne Bindestrich vor der 0?


----------



## mdbandit (28. Januar 2014)

kein - vor der 0 (null)

habe eine normale Sapphire r9 290 mit Elpida Speicher.
Biosversion ist jetzt: 015.042.000.000.000000 285PF500.O43
Mal eben den Valley BM durchlaufen lassen, Fullhd in hoch mit 4xMSAA
GPU Temp 79, Lüfter 49%, Sapnnung 1,141v, VRM1 54, VRM2 69 Grad


----------



## ATIR290 (28. Januar 2014)

Nun, bei 49% Lüfter bin ich auch bei 1060 Mhz und halte dort knappe 92 bis 93 Grad.
Rechne dein Gehäuse ist besser durchlüftet, daher die mageren 79 Grad Celsius.
Spannung bin ich auch unter Deiner mit meinen -69 mV  (1,075 bis 1,085V)

Interessant wäre noch Metro Last Light Benchmark, Crysis 3, Batman Origins die Lüfterdrehzahl und Temperatur.
Dank Dir im Voraus!


----------



## ATIR290 (29. Januar 2014)

@mdbandit

Schon getestet, Temperatur, Lüfterspeed und Lautstärke mittels GPU-Z festgehalten?
Zumindest in einigen Games, oder auch Benchmarks ?
Wäre äußerst gespannt ob das Tri-X Bios da echt Abhilfe schafft und alles Besser lassen lässt.
Dank Dir!


----------



## mdbandit (29. Januar 2014)

Hatte gestern keine Zeit und heute bin ich auch im Stress. Warum probierst du es denn nicht selbst aus? Flashen dauert 3 min.


----------



## ATIR290 (29. Januar 2014)

Nun, falls Lüfter dennoch mit 49% dreht brauch ich erst gar nicht Testen.
Der Takt zu 1000 Mhz wäre aber schon nett,- aber mal Testen ob meine es mit 1060 Mhz und -69mV immer noch mitmacht!


----------



## franzthecat (29. Januar 2014)

resend schrieb:


> Wenn ich die R9 290x flashen will, muss ich dann "atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom" oder "atiflash -p -f -0 asus.rom" eingeben? Also mit oder ohne Bindestrich vor der 0?



Den fehler hab ich auch gemacht das was man in der englischen tastertur nimmt oder im engiischen nimmt das mit dem abstand mach so das du mal so oft probierst bis geht.soviel möglichkeiten gibts eh nicht
?=-


----------



## simson-samson (30. Januar 2014)

Servus,

ich habe letzte Woche auch meine Powercolor 290 OC auf ASUS 290X-Bios geflashed, leider ohne "X"-Erfolg. = locked!
Dafür habe ich jetzt dauerhaft 1000/1250Mhz. Die Karte kann aber auch stabil 1160/1430Mhz.

*Mit dem Asus-X Bios läuft die Karte viel leiser in Games und hält die ganze Zeit den Takt von 1000Mhz
bei 73°C und 42%-45% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Ich bin top zufrieden mit dem Referenzkühler.*
Beim Benchen sieht es anders aus. Aber ich habe die Karte nicht zum benchen sondern zum Zocken!

Nur weil alle hier so einen Stress gemacht haben, hatte ich den Artec Accellero III 
schon vorsorglich bestellt. Kommt nächste Woche von MF und werde ihn dann auch verbauen.


----------



## simson-samson (30. Januar 2014)

M4gic schrieb:


> Probier mal das Sapphire 290x TriX BIOS. Das ist eindeutig das beste BIOS.



Hi! Was soll da besser sein? Ich meine konkret? Habe das Thema nicht so verfolgt...


----------



## Schmenki (30. Januar 2014)

M4gic schrieb:


> Probier mal das Sapphire 290x TriX BIOS. Das ist eindeutig das beste BIOS.


 
Was ist denn wieder an dem TriX Bios jetzt anders?
Ich benutze derzeit das PT1 Bios...


----------



## martupa (30. Januar 2014)

M4gic schrieb:


> Probier mal das Sapphire 290x TriX BIOS. Das ist eindeutig das beste BIOS.



habe ich gerade geflashed auf meine powercolor,
komp[lett verzittertes bild, oder kA wie ich es beschreiben soll, lauter horizontale flackerstriche.

noch jemand mit solchen artefakten ?


----------



## Rizoma (31. Januar 2014)

M4gic schrieb:


> Probier mal das Sapphire 290x TriX BIOS. Das ist eindeutig das beste BIOS.



Nö das Review sample Bios ist immer noch das beste beim Tri X wird meine Karte vom Lüfter lauter und bekommt sogar lautes Spulenpfiepen (mit dem RS Bios nur ein kaum wahrnehmbares Zirpen)


----------



## Rizoma (31. Januar 2014)

Naja die BIOS Versionen vergleichen macht nur Sinn wenn der gleiche pc verwendet wird denn unterschiedliche Komponenten liefern ja schon unterschiedliche Ergebnisse.


----------



## Schmenki (5. Februar 2014)

Hat jemand lust mal das Bios von der Tri-X zu posten?
Würde das gerne mal ausprobieren.
Das PT1 Bios hat ja leider kein 2D 

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## DrDave (5. Februar 2014)

Schmenki schrieb:


> Hat jemand lust mal das Bios von der Tri-X zu posten?
> Würde das gerne mal ausprobieren.
> Das PT1 Bios hat ja leider kein 2D
> 
> ...


 Bedien dich doch einfach bei der Techpowerup BIOS Sammlung.


----------



## Schmenki (5. Februar 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Bedien dich doch einfach bei der Techpowerup BIOS Sammlung.


 
Wenn man richtig den Filter setzt bekommt man auch die Sapphire BIOS angezeigt.
Danke


----------



## Darabus (5. Februar 2014)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das du da jedes bios kriegst


----------



## Pikar13 (7. Februar 2014)

Kann man die Karten immer noch flashen oder hat mittlerweile schon irgendjmd. einen Riegel vorgeschoben? Tut mir leid dass ich frage, habe jetzt nicht unbedingt lust über 100 Seiten zu lesen.


----------



## CL4P-TP (7. Februar 2014)

Die aktuelle Chance ist gleich 0.


----------



## Pikar13 (7. Februar 2014)

Warum gleich so hoch^^


----------



## franzthecat (8. Februar 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Bedien dich doch einfach bei der Techpowerup BIOS Sammlung.



Sind die mit der Powercolor R9 290 auch kompatibel.
Kann ich die genauso zum flashen verwenden wie ich das ASUS.ROM zum flashen verwendet habe? Ob da welche besser sind als das ASUS.ROM muss ich selber rausfinden,ich geh davon aus weil warum gibts die den dann überhaubt


----------



## CL4P-TP (8. Februar 2014)

Die flashbaren hatten nen 290X-Chip drin, da TUL nicht genug 290er hatte und die 290X zu 290ern geflasht hat. Das waren aber nur die "ersten" Karten.

Ein 290(X) BIOS funzt auf jeder 290(X).


----------



## franzthecat (9. Februar 2014)

Ich hab mal die r9 290 Powercolor mit mit ASUS.ROM geflasht und würd jetzt mal gern Tri-X OC  ausprobieren.

Wie flasht man mit der Tri-X OC Bios so wie mit den ASUS.ROM ?
Bleibt die eingabe  atiflash -p -f 0 asus.rom  oder ist   atiflash -p -f 0 tri -x oc oder so ähnlich.
Ich hab auf den usb stick mit win98boot bootfähig gemacht dann die atiflash.exe und das Tri-X OC draufkopiert .  

Abgesehn davon ob man eine Powercolor mit einen Tri-X OC Bios Fläshen kann, was ich gehört hab kann man mit einer Powercolor r9 290(x) und r9 290(x)Tri-X OC auch Crossfire machen.
Kann mir wer was dazu sagen  ein 14 gb USBstick sollte reichen der hat ja schon mal gereicht.
[img=http://abload.de/thumb/winboothasu1.gif]


----------



## franzthecat (10. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Die flashbaren hatten nen 290X-Chip drin, da TUL nicht genug 290er hatte und die 290X zu 290ern geflasht hat. Das waren aber nur die "ersten" Karten.
> 
> Ein 290(X) BIOS funzt auf jeder 290(X).


Also es gibt keine einzige flashbare Grafikkarte mehr es funzt aber die werte sind trotzdem nachwievor die selben?Ich hab meine R9 290 Powercolor geich in den ersten tagen gekauft als bekannt wurde das R9 290/290X möglich ist.
Wie lasst sich das feststellen ob es nur gefunzt hat oder ob die Grfk wirklich werte wie einer R9 290X hat.Ich hab das damals mit dem ASUS.ROM Bios geflasht.Kann ich jetzt mit anderen Bios weiterflashen oder ist das alles gewessen weil es auch keinen sinn machen würde.


----------



## McZonk (10. Februar 2014)

Deine Postings sind mit Verlaub wirklich sehr schwer zu verstehen. Eventuell solltest du vor dem Absenden nochmals etwas Zeit investieren und dich um die Verwendung von Satzzeichen bemühen (bitte als konstruktive Kritik auffassen!).

Deine Aussage dass es keine einzige flashbare Grafikkarte mehr gibt halte ich für absolut falsch. Viel eher gibt es am Markt gegenwärtig vermutlich keine freischaltbaren Karten mehr, was einen bedeutenden Unterschied darstellt. Wie du rausfinden kannst, ob die Mod funktioniert hat, steht übrigens in den FAQ im Startposting dieses Threads. Ebenso wurde im Laufe des Threads schon mehrfach diskutiert, wie du rausfinden kannst ob deine Karte überhaupt freischaltbar ist (Tipp: Blick auf die GPU oder Hawaii Infotool nutzen).


----------



## franzthecat (10. Februar 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Deine Postings sind mit Verlaub wirklich sehr schwer zu verstehen. Eventuell solltest du vor dem Absenden nochmals etwas Zeit investieren und dich um die Verwendung von Satzzeichen bemühen (bitte als konstruktive Kritik auffassen!).
> 
> Deine Aussage dass es keine einzige flashbare Grafikkarte mehr gibt halte ich für absolut falsch. Viel eher gibt es am Markt gegenwärtig vermutlich keine freischaltbaren Karten mehr, was einen bedeutenden Unterschied darstellt. Wie du rausfinden kannst, ob die Mod funktioniert hat, steht übrigens in den FAQ im Startposting dieses Threads. Ebenso wurde im Laufe des Threads schon mehrfach diskutiert, wie du rausfinden kannst ob deine Karte überhaupt freischaltbar ist (Tipp: Blick auf die GPU oder Hawaii Infotool nutzen).



Mehr als Tools ansehn und Benchmark durchführen geht halt nicht so wie ich das versteh.Ich hab mal gelesen das auf den Cpu Tweak stehen kann R9 290X  und 1000MHz /1250mv/5000Mhz das aber nicht stimmen muss ,was die Tools anzeigen naja wie auch immer.Jetzt hab ich von Bad Boy 997 gelesen das das Bios noch funzen kann so wie von mir gerade beschrieben und in den Tools zu sehen das es gefunzt hat aber in wirklchkeit nicht besser lauft so wie ich das versteh.Wie soll man da den unterschied erkennen.Ich geh davon aus das Hawaii Infotool kann sich nicht irren so wie du sagst.


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2014)

Flashen und schauen ob sich bei den Shadern was ändert, wenn da immer noch 2560 steht, dann ist deine Karte nicht freischaltbar, oder nutz das Tool zum auslesen, oder schraub deinen Kühler ab und schau was drauf steht.
Lies doch mal man bevor du jeden zum ausrasten bringst mit deinen unglaublichen Fragen, ist doch echt net mehr normal mit dir.


----------



## franzthecat (10. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Flashen und schauen ob sich bei den Shadern was ändert, wenn da immer noch 2560 steht, dann ist deine Karte nicht freischaltbar, oder nutz das Tool zum auslesen, oder schraub deinen Kühler ab und schau was drauf steht.
> Lies doch mal man bevor du jeden zum ausrasten bringst mit deinen unglaublichen Fragen, ist doch echt net mehr normal mit dir.




[img=http://abload.de/thumb/shader77klr.gif]  Ich hab die frage gestellt weil einer meinte auslesen sagt nichts aus gut 2816 Shadern hab ich.


----------



## McZonk (10. Februar 2014)

Ich wiederhols gerne nochmal: Wenn er dir 2816 Shader anzeigt (GPU-Z), du im Hawaii-Infotool eine positive Rückmeldung zur Freischaltbarkeit bekommst, auf der GPU unter dem Kühler ein 215-0852000 erscheint, ist deine Karte ganz einfach eins: freischaltbar.  

Kannst du jetzt glauben oder nicht, aber es wir verdammt schwer das auf anderem Wege empirisch zu beweisen - jedenfalls glaube ich nicht, dass du die Shader mit dem Mikroskop zählen willst/kannst . Gut, man könnte auch einfach Benchmarks vor und nach dem Flash ausführen... wenn du Zeit hast.

@Duvar: Dein neuer Avatar - wahaha


----------



## hwk (10. Februar 2014)

Bei Duvars Avatar muss ich die ganze Zeit überlegen... 



Spoiler



...ob die Dame zwischen den Beinen so verkrustet ist, dass das Krümelmonster das toll findet?


----------



## franzthecat (10. Februar 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Deine Postings sind mit Verlaub wirklich sehr schwer zu verstehen. Eventuell solltest du vor dem Absenden nochmals etwas Zeit investieren und dich um die Verwendung von Satzzeichen bemühen (bitte als konstruktive Kritik auffassen!).
> 
> Deine Aussage dass es keine einzige flashbare Grafikkarte mehr gibt halte ich für absolut falsch. Viel eher gibt es am Markt gegenwärtig vermutlich keine freischaltbaren Karten mehr, was einen bedeutenden Unterschied darstellt. Wie du rausfinden kannst, ob die Mod funktioniert hat, steht übrigens in den FAQ im Startposting dieses Threads. Ebenso wurde im Laufe des Threads schon mehrfach diskutiert, wie du rausfinden kannst ob deine Karte überhaupt freischaltbar ist (Tipp: Blick auf die GPU oder Hawaii Infotool nutzen).


 
Sehr ausagekräftig. Vieleicht mach ich mal einen Benchmark aus irgendeinen anderen grund ,mit beiden Möglichkeiten ,2 Bios hab ich auf meiner Grafikkarte und brauchte nur mal den Schalter umstellen.


----------



## Duvar (10. Februar 2014)

hwk schrieb:


> Bei Duvars Avatar muss ich die ganze Zeit überlegen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sry, er sieht den heiligen Cookie dort http://static.planetminecraft.com/files/resource_media/screenshot/1234/chocochip_3352409.jpg
Hier ist die Lady übrigens http://blog.annascholz.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Sexy-Cookie-Monster2.jpg
@ Franz, du hast sie frei geschaltet zu der 290X, hat also geklappt, was ist noch das Problem?


----------



## mahaudi (10. Februar 2014)

Kann das sein das nur mit der MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 17 ...dieser Trick funktioniert ? 


+ 200 mV.

"C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\MSIAfterburner.exe" /wi4,30,8d,20


Hab nämlich die MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 18 und da funktioniert es nicht !


----------



## Schmenki (11. Februar 2014)

mahaudi schrieb:


> Kann das sein das nur mit der MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 17 ...dieser Trick funktioniert ?
> + 200 mV.
> "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\MSIAfterburner.exe" /wi4,30,8d,20
> Hab nämlich die MSI Afterburner 3.0.0 Beta 18 und da funktioniert es nicht !


 
Versuche mal folgendes:
"C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\MSIAfterburner.exe" /wi6,30,8d,20

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## mahaudi (11. Februar 2014)

Super ...das funktioniert !

Vielen Dank

Gibt es denn auch einen Trick wo man @ MSI Afterburner den Ramtakt ( 1625 ) weiter einstellen kann ?

Mein Ram ist benchbar bis 1750 Mhz


----------



## franzthecat (11. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Sry, er sieht den heiligen Cookie dort http://static.planetminecraft.com/files/resource_media/screenshot/1234/chocochip_3352409.jpg
> Hier ist die Lady übrigens http://blog.annascholz.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Sexy-Cookie-Monster2.jpg
> @ Franz, du hast sie frei geschaltet zu der 290X, hat also geklappt, was ist noch das Problem?



Ich hab kein Problem, wollt mich nur vergewissern ob die Grafikkarte wirklich freigeschaltet ist und eure Meinung dazu ist mir wichtig.Ich hab die soviel ich weiß mit den ASUS.ROM Bios freigeschaltet. Was ich noch wissen wollte ist;bleibt man nach dem freischalten der Grafikkarte .man bei den einen Bios oder wechselt man die Bios bei den Grafikkarten auch immer wieder .Beim Mainboard füge ich auch immer neue Bios hinzu.Die doofen fragen stell ich weil das meine erste AMD ist die ich für gaming performance abstimme.


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2014)

Passt schon mit dem Asus Bios, kannst alternativ das Bios von der 290X Tri X flashen, ist aber kein muss, inwiefern die sich unterscheiden weiß ich nicht, bleib einfach bei dem guten Asus Bios, oder teste halt das andere aus wenn du Probleme hast mit abstürzen etc.


----------



## franzthecat (11. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Passt schon mit dem Asus Bios, kannst alternativ das Bios von der 290X Tri X flashen, ist aber kein muss, inwiefern die sich unterscheiden weiß ich nicht, bleib einfach bei dem guten Asus Bios, oder teste halt das andere aus wenn du Probleme hast mit abstürzen etc.



Vieleicht muss ich das Bios von der 290X Tri X flashen,wemm du mal bitte einen Blick drauf werfen würdest.
Mit Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0 hab ich mit OC mehr Score als im  normallauf ,mit Unigine Valley ist das anders da hab ich im OC weniger Score als im normallauf?


Ich hab Unigine Valley so eingestellt wie es auf der ersten Seite steht wie es sein soll und hab Score 2404 sind die werte zum zufrieden sein? Bild "valleyb1rr6y.gif" anzeigen.
Was ich nicht versteh ist das ich mit Overclocken weniger Score hab nur 2358?Bild "g57irc.gif" anzeigen.

Bild "heavena1jff.gif" anzeigen.
 OC   Bild "iepk9f.gif" anzeigen.


Overclock [img=http://abload.de/thumb/cpuztest23xsw.gif] ich hab im Overclocken eine lücke ,und was kann man da jetzt machen das die zu ist?
Normallauf  [img=http://abload.de/thumb/testnormal6ridh.gif]

neuere Test
[img=http://abload.de/thumb/skallatesttwdza.gif]
OC [img=http://abload.de/thumb/skallaocgbeaq.gif]


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2014)

Vllt wird deine Karte zu heiß und drosselt stärker runter wenn du es im OC Modus laufen lässt, ansonsten


----------



## CL4P-TP (11. Februar 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Deine Aussage dass es keine einzige flashbare Grafikkarte mehr gibt halte ich für absolut falsch.



Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit aktuell eine freischaltbare Karte bei einem der großen Händler zu finden für sehr sehr gering halte. Außerdem bestätigen Ausnahmen die Regel


----------



## franzthecat (11. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Vllt wird deine Karte zu heiß und drosselt stärker runter wenn du es im OC Modus laufen lässt, ansonsten



Ich hab noch keinen neuen Kühler verbaut und heb dafür die Temperaturskalla im Cpu Tweak umso mehr an. Ich lass es mal so und verbaue mal einen neuen Kühler falls das nicht viel mehr sinn macht probier ich mal das 290X Tri X Bios aus.
Wo steht beschrieben wie man das 290X Tri X Bios Flasht.Auf was muss ich achten da ich schon das ASUS.ROM oben hab?


----------



## McZonk (11. Februar 2014)

badboy997 schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass ich die Wahrscheinlichkeit aktuell eine freischaltbare Karte bei einem der großen Händler zu finden für sehr sehr gering halte. Außerdem bestätigen Ausnahmen die Regel


 Keine Sorge, mein Posting bezog sich rein auf franzthecats Aussage:


> Also es gibt keine einzige flashbare Grafikkarte mehr


----------



## franzthecat (11. Februar 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, mein Posting bezog sich rein auf franzthecats Aussage:


 
HE Was soll das wieder heißen ;also es gibt keine flashbaren Grafikkarten heißt nicht es gibt keine flashbaren Grafikkarten , das also macht es zur nachfrage und nicht einer behaubtung.(also = wie oder was)

[img=http://abload.de/thumb/mad-1965-0464ubu.jpg]


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2014)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Was soll das wieder heißen ;also es gibt keine flashbaren Grafikkarten heißt nicht es gibt keine flashbaren Grafikkarten , das also macht es zur nachfrage und nicht eine behaubtung.(also = wie oder was)
> So schauts aus.


 
Samma haben die die Alpenluft mit THC versetzt?


----------



## DrDave (11. Februar 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Samma haben die die Alpenluft mit THC versetzt?


 
Scheinbar, aber nur hoch konzentriert auf eine Person
Ganz ehrlich, ich hab ja kein Problem mit Menschen, die sich mit der Materie nicht auskennen, aber man versteht ja zum Teil nicht einmal was er von uns wissen will


----------



## franzthecat (11. Februar 2014)

DrDave schrieb:


> Scheinbar, aber nur hoch konzentriert auf eine Person
> Ganz ehrlich, ich hab ja kein Problem mit Menschen, die sich mit der Materie nicht auskennen, aber man versteht ja zum Teil nicht einmal was er von uns wissen will




[img=http://abload.de/thumb/mad-1965-0464ubu.jpg]

Ich bemühe mich verständlich auszudrücken.


----------



## Duvar (11. Februar 2014)

Um es mal in einem Video auszudrücken...
Die Waffen repräsentieren die Aussagen von franz. (Nicht ernst nehmen ist Spaß)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zhe58xORWG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## franzthecat (13. Februar 2014)

Spass sollte hier auch sein ich bin ja hier nicht in einen Beerdigungsinstitut vielleicht muss man dort traurig sein und weinen auch wenn es einen gar nicht zumute ist .


----------



## RUHRPOTT_FINEST (13. Februar 2014)

suche seit geraumer Zeit einen Bios Mod für die Club3D Royal Queen R9 280X 3072 MB ,finde jedoch keinerlei mod Bios hat vielleicht jemand einen Tip für mich?

Lieben Gruß
Manuela


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. Februar 2014)

Techpowerup hat ne BIOS-Sammlung.


----------



## RUHRPOTT_FINEST (13. Februar 2014)

da gibt es leider nicht für meine Karte, aber Danke für die antwort


----------



## CL4P-TP (13. Februar 2014)

Kannst einfach eines das dir gefällt aus den 7970GHZ bzw 280X BIOS raussuchen.


----------



## Slaker (14. Februar 2014)

Ich hab jetzt mal den Kühler abmontiert und sehe gerade, dass ich die 215-0852020 Seriennummer hab.
Damit brauch ich es dann eigentlich gar nicht erst probieren, oder?
Gab es jemanden der trotz dieser Seriennummer mit dem flashen Glück hatte?
Grüße,
Slaker!


----------



## WC-Ente (14. Februar 2014)

Unglaublich wie kühl die 290 Tri-X bleibt  Overclocked auf 1200 MHz und Temp nie über 68°C. Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Mindfreak (14. Februar 2014)

bei r9 290x ist Position 1 der "ruhige Modus" oder? Position 2 "Über"? 

Ist das standardmäßig festgelegt von AMD. Ich hab ein Custom Model von MSI, die Gaming Edition mit 2 Lüftern. Bei Battlefield 4 ist die kaum zu hören, was bissel seltsam ist. Sie steht auf Position 2. Kann man das auf Desktop irgendwo genau anzeigen lassen?


----------



## denyo62 (15. Februar 2014)

Slaker schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal den Kühler abmontiert und sehe gerade, dass ich die 215-0852020 Seriennummer hab.
> Damit brauch ich es dann eigentlich gar nicht erst probieren, oder?
> Gab es jemanden der trotz dieser Seriennummer mit dem flashen Glück hatte?
> Grüße,
> Slaker!



flashen kannst dus ja trotzdem.. deine Karte läuft dann mit den taktraten einer 290x... aber die einheiten werden wohl nicht freigeschaltet... also eher sinnlos



Mindfreak schrieb:


> bei r9 290x ist Position 1 der "ruhige Modus" oder? Position 2 "Über"?
> 
> Ist das standardmäßig festgelegt von AMD. Ich hab ein Custom Model von MSI, die Gaming Edition mit 2 Lüftern. Bei Battlefield 4 ist die kaum zu hören, was bissel seltsam ist. Sie steht auf Position 2. Kann man das auf Desktop irgendwo genau anzeigen lassen?



du könntest mal im CCC gucken auf wie viel der lüfter maximal eingestellt ist.... der uber modus geht soweit ich weiß bis 55% Lüfterspeed... im quiet modus sollte der lüfter auf irgwas um die 45% sein ..


Ich selbst habe ja en scheinbar en ganz normales Asus bios drauf... kp welches... gibts mittlerweile ein besseres... mit weniger drops .. oder sonst irgwelche vorteile ? welches bios ist denn nun auf für OC am besten ?


----------



## Mindfreak (15. Februar 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> flashen kannst dus ja trotzdem.. deine Karte läuft dann mit den taktraten einer 290x... aber die einheiten werden wohl nicht freigeschaltet... also eher sinnlos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Danke für deine Hilfe. Da steht 18% Lüfterspeed. Kann das stimmen? Was bedeutet Overdrive?


----------



## CL4P-TP (15. Februar 2014)

Ist im Idle, stimmt also. Overdrive ist nur OC nach der Holzhammermethode.


----------



## denyo62 (15. Februar 2014)

Mindfreak schrieb:


> Danke für deine Hilfe. Da steht 18% Lüfterspeed. Kann das stimmen? Was bedeutet Overdrive?



ich meinte eigentlich was da als max. speed angezeigt ist ... das steht weiter unten


----------



## Mindfreak (15. Februar 2014)

Ok, meinst du das? Oder in einer anderen Sparte weiter unten?


----------



## denyo62 (15. Februar 2014)

Mindfreak schrieb:


> Ok, meinst du das? Oder in einer anderen Sparte weiter unten?



wtf .. welchen CCC hast du drauf ? bei mir steht da eine maximale Temperatur.. da steht dann zb 95 grad ... und dann steht da noch die maximale lüftergeschwindigkeit  ... und eben diese maximale lüftergeschwindikeit ist ja soweit ich weiß der einzige unterschied zwischen dem quiet und den uber mode ...

meine Hoffnung war eben dass du daran erkennen kannst welches Bios nun welcher modus ist .. da im uber mode ja die max Geschwindigkeit höher ist ... 

aber im normalfall ist doch der uber modus dann aktiv, wenn der Bios Schalter richtung Stromanschluss der graka ist .. dass müsste jemand hier mit ner 290x aber erst ma bestätigen .. wissen tu ichs nicht


----------



## Mindfreak (16. Februar 2014)

Den aktuellen beta treiber. Ich hab mich auch schon gefragt, ob ich in der matrix bin.


----------



## DJManiac (16. Februar 2014)

Hast du ne Tri-x? 
Bei meiner die ich mal hatte waren die Temperatur und Lüfter im CCC auch nicht änderbar. 
Vermutlich möchte das Sap. nicht.


----------



## Mindfreak (16. Februar 2014)

DJManiac schrieb:


> Hast du ne Tri-x?
> Bei meiner die ich mal hatte waren die Temperatur und Lüfter im CCC auch nicht änderbar.
> Vermutlich möchte das Sap. nicht.


 
Hallo,

ich hab ne 290x. Also 1 X. Von MSI. Custom mit 2 Lüftern. Die Gaming Edition. Hatte meistens Nvidia Karten und steig im CCC noch nicht so durch. Der kleine Switch ist auf 2. also näher zum Strompin. Allerdings war die KArte so schon beim Kauf. Also auf Position 2, der normal über-modus seien müsste. Aber ich habe auch gelesen, dass AMD die Karten im quiet-modus ausliefert.


----------



## denyo62 (16. Februar 2014)

Mindfreak schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab ne 290x. Also 1 X. Von MSI. Custom mit 2 Lüftern. Die Gaming Edition. Hatte meistens Nvidia Karten und steig im CCC noch nicht so durch. Der kleine Switch ist auf 2. also näher zum Strompin. Allerdings war die KArte so schon beim Kauf. Also auf Position 2, der normal über-modus seien müsste. Aber ich habe auch gelesen, dass AMD die Karten im quiet-modus ausliefert.




    “Quiet Mode” – Bios position one. Switch is in position closest to where you plug in your displays. This mode is designed to optimally suit a gamer that wants to keep a tight lid on acoustics. If you do not play with headphones, you do not have a high end gaming chassis, or your room’s ambient noise level is extremely low this may be the mode for you.
    “Uber Mode” – Bios position two. Switch is in position furthest away to where you plug in your displays

AMD Radeon R9-290 review - Dual BIOS Switch Positions

sollte bei allein 290x karten doch gleich sein ... 

ich hab übrigens auch den beta treiber drauf .. bei mir siehts so aus :

da könnte ich eben zu Not ,wenn ich allen anderen Quellen nicht glaube , anhand der max lüftersgeschwindigkeit (bei mir im Bild 55%) sehen im welchen modus die 290x grade ist ..


----------



## Mindfreak (16. Februar 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> “Quiet Mode” – Bios position one. Switch is in position closest to where you plug in your displays. This mode is designed to optimally suit a gamer that wants to keep a tight lid on acoustics. If you do not play with headphones, you do not have a high end gaming chassis, or your room’s ambient noise level is extremely low this may be the mode for you.
> “Uber Mode” – Bios position two. Switch is in position furthest away to where you plug in your displays
> 
> AMD Radeon R9-290 review - Dual BIOS Switch Positions
> ...



Seltsam, ich hab nur Overdrive. Keine Grafik Overdrive.


----------



## RUHRPOTT_FINEST (23. Februar 2014)

hi, ich blicke hier trotz einlesen nicht durch vielleicht bin ich ja zu doof...

ich suche bei Techpowerup ein Bios für meine CLUB3D R9 280X Royal Queen 3 GB Version möglichst die 1150 MHZ Variante finde aber nichts passendes, vielleicht ist ja hier jemand kundig genug um mir zu sagen ob und bzw welches ich nehmen kann/muss?!

Lieben Gruß


----------



## McZonk (23. Februar 2014)

Es geht hier auch im die R9 2*9*0(X)...  Du bist demnach einfach im falschen Thread.


----------



## RUHRPOTT_FINEST (23. Februar 2014)

dann trifft in meinem Posting erstes zu^^


----------



## aufkrawall (7. März 2014)

WC-Ente schrieb:


> Unglaublich wie kühl die 290 Tri-X bleibt  Overclocked auf 1200 MHz und Temp nie über 68°C. Ich bin begeistert!


 Hast du ein alternatives Bios geflasht? Wenn ich irgendein anderes Bios flashe, wird die Karte unter Windows nicht mehr richtig erkannt.


----------



## Overroller (14. März 2014)

Hab gerade eine gebrauchte PowerColor R9 290 OC gekauft und laut der nummer auf dem Chip ist es eine vollwertige R9 290X. 

Da ich in meinem System schon 2 PowerColor R9 290X also definitiv X auch als das gekauft habe möchte ich die dritte Karte jetzt Flashen und wollte mal fragen ob ich auch einfach das Bios von einer meiner beiden 290X nemen kann weil ich ja schon gern 3X das gleichen haben würde oder muss ich zwingend das Asus Bios drauf flashen ?


----------



## CL4P-TP (14. März 2014)

Du kannst dir eines Aussuchen.


----------



## Overroller (16. März 2014)

so habs geflashed, auch wenns mit ATIFlash nicht wollte habs dann mit Winflash gemacht und hab jetzt ne vollwertige 290X mit dem PowerColor OC Bios drauf cool.


----------



## Rizoma (16. März 2014)

Overroller schrieb:


> Hab gerade eine gebrauchte PowerColor R9 290 OC gekauft und laut der nummer auf dem Chip ist es eine vollwertige R9 290X.
> 
> Da ich in meinem System schon 2 PowerColor R9 290X also definitiv X auch als das gekauft habe möchte ich die dritte Karte jetzt Flashen und wollte mal fragen ob ich auch einfach das Bios von einer meiner beiden 290X nemen kann weil ich ja schon gern 3X das gleichen haben würde oder muss ich zwingend das Asus Bios drauf flashen ?



WOW jetzt noch eine frei schaltbare im Umlauf  verkauft dein Hardwarehändler auch was oder lagert der nur


----------



## McZonk (16. März 2014)

Er hat doch explizit geschrieben die Karte -gebraucht- erworben zu haben


----------



## the.hai (16. März 2014)

Ich frag mich eher wozu man 3x290x braucht 

Selbst auf 2560x1440 bin ich mit meinen 2x290 "zufrieden".


----------



## Overroller (16. März 2014)

jo hab die gebraucht gekauft. ^^

Also 3 290X nun ja mit HD Mods etc. das geht schon ich hab den LG 21:9 Bildschirm mit 2560 X 1080er Auflösung und da wird das mit einer Karte und HD Mots schon manchmal Knapp. 

Und da ich sobald verfügbar beabsichtige mir diesen hier aus dem Link zu holen, der hat 3440 X 1440 und da brauchste scohn ordentlich Power bei Games wie Thief oder BF4 etc. 

LG Electronics 34UM95-P, 34" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## the.hai (16. März 2014)

naja, skalierung und mikroruckler machen drei GPUs aber recht "unsinnig" 


aber hey, deine sache^^


ich habs heute mal durchgemessen, mit prime und furmark saugt mein recher mit zwei 290er mal schöne 970W aus der dose......  Also ne dritte Karte ist bei mir definitiv echt arg mit nem "nur" 1000W BQ P10.

wenn du mit einer karte recht knapp wirst, dann kaufst du dir gleich zwei nach um auf drei zu setzen??? die logik verschließt sich mir.


was ffür unterbau? zwecks lanes? NT?


----------



## Overroller (17. März 2014)

hab nen MSI Big Bang XPower II mit nem 5 Ghz 3960X und 32GB 2400er G.Skill Tritend X Ram, NT ist ein Corsair AX 1200i und das langt mehr als aus. 

Ich komme mit momentan 2 290X und 5Ghz CPU gerade mal auf nen Verbrauch von knapp 800 Watt wundert mich daher das du 970 Watt hast, wie ließt du das aus ? 

Gekühlt wird alles mit Wasser daher ists auch schon leise und Kühl.


----------



## the.hai (17. März 2014)

Mit nem messgerät für die steckdose.

Ich rede aber auch von maximallast, furmark burn in + prime small ffts zieht 970w aus der steckdose. Da musst du weit drüber liegen.


Der 3960x auf 5ghz wird mit seinen 1,4-1,5v ja auch nicht grad wenig verbrauchen.

Naja teste es. Ich hab meine versuche schon durch, ja sogar mal 4 karten probiert, absolut sinnfrei.

Für mich persönlich hat ne dritte karte einfach nachteile, die das geringe leistungsplus nicht aufwiegt.
Frame pacing hilft, kann aber auch nicht zaubern.


----------



## Overroller (17. März 2014)

eigentlich hat eine dritte Karte gerade bei AMD enorme vorteile, klar der Leistungsgewinn ist nicht mehr so groß, aber das wichtigste. 

Wenn ich eine dritte Karte habe habe ich fast keine µRuckler mehr, da es bei AMD eine Möglichkeit gibt die dritte Karte die µRuckler wegrendern zu lassen auch wenn sie dann noch etwas weniger an Leistungszuwachs bringt, aber das ist wirklich sehr angenehm. 

Hatte selber 2 7970 und dann ne dritte und das ist echt um längen besser.


----------



## McZonk (17. März 2014)

Ich bitte dann doch so langsam den Offtopic einzustellen und wieder zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukehren . Nutzt den allgemeinen 290er Laberthread um Euch über solche Themen auszutauschen.


----------



## -H1N1- (20. März 2014)

Habe seit gestern eine Powercolor R9-290  und habe grad versucht diese zu flashen. Leider ziemlich erfolglos, da ich nicht vom Stick booten konnte. Habe alles nach der Anleitung gemacht aber der Rechner bootet einfach nicht vom Stick. Was könnte ich falsch gemacht haben oder gibt es noch ein anderes Tool, außer dem HP?

Edit: Kann es sein, daß ich UEFI Boot deaktivieren und stattdessen Legacy Boot aktivieren muß?


----------



## -H1N1- (21. März 2014)

Okay, mußte mich kurz mit meinem BIOS auseinandersetzen .

So wie ich das sehe, hat das flashen funktioniert aber meine Karte ist wohl !gelockt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -H1N1- (21. März 2014)

-H1N1- / Powercolor R9-290 / Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR / LOCKED

edit: Ich mach hier mal weiter... Ich kann mit dem ASUS Bios nur auf 1150mV runter, dann flackert aber das Bild. Hab jetzt 1200mV eingestellt, was ich immer noch zu viel finde.
Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme mit dem Bios auf einer Powercolor Karte?


----------



## Stiffmeister (15. April 2014)

Hab noch eine Frage zu den versch. Biosvarianten:

Welche genau ist denn am meisten zu empfehlen?
Hat vllt. jemand mehrere Bios Versionen ausprobiert?

Sorry, aber ich möchte nur ungern hier 138 Seiten durchwälzen!!!


----------



## DonRottweiler (20. April 2014)

Hast doch als zweites Bios das Asus 290X. Das ist schon in Ordnung so


----------



## Stiffmeister (21. April 2014)

Leider hält Sie den Takt nicht. Der Takt bricht um fast 90 MHz ein wenn ich den Mini Bench von Gpu mach.

Ist das normal?


----------



## Aer0 (21. April 2014)

@Stiffmeister für deine erste Frage gibts doch die Suchfunktion, jedoch ist die antwort nein soweit ich weiß, lediglich diese extrem oc biose unterscheiden sich(pt1 - pt3), sind aber nur zum zocken nicht zu empfehlen.
das der takt fällt, kann z.b. an zu hoher temperatur oder zu geringes power limit liegen,außerdem kann auch die graka nicht ganz ausgelastet sein.


----------



## Stiffmeister (21. April 2014)

Hab die Karte unter Wasser, also schließe ich mal ein Temperaturproblem einfach aus.
Das Powerlimit hab ich im Treiber bereits erhöht, bringt aber keine Besserung.

Was is denn mit dem Über BIOS, welche jede 290x auch hat? Umgeht dieses Bios nicht das Problem?


----------



## Patrick 2014 (22. April 2014)

Hey,

 ich bin neu hier und habe mal eine Frage:

 Hat hier jemand zufällig eine Custom Design XFX r9 290x (R9-290X-EDFD) und könnte mal schauen welches Bios drauf ist?
 Oder anders, meine hat das Bios 015.041.000.001.003745 und ich bekomme Black Screens, nur wenn ich die Karte belaste.

 Die Antwort vom XFX Support zu Thema Bios Update hilft mir leider nicht wirklich weiter...
 Zitat:
 We are no longer provide any Bios to our end user, but you can download it from Bios Collection.
 Here`s the link: Video Bios Collection | techPowerUp

 leider finde ich dort kein zu meiner Karte passendes Bios von XFX

 Danke für die Hilfe

 Gruß
 Patrick


----------



## Dragon AMD (22. April 2014)

Patrick 2014 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich bin neu hier und habe mal eine Frage:
> 
> ...



Das liegt am vram. Du könntest den takt etwas senken oder gibst mehr spannung bis kein blackscreen mehr kommt. Oder du nutzt den 13.12 treiber und keinen beta treiber.


----------



## Patrick 2014 (22. April 2014)

Hey,

 also den 13.12 habe ich bereits getestet, sowie alle danach kommenden Beta bis 14.4 heute
 Ich werde versuchen den Takt zu senke, aber das kann doch nicht die Lösung sein oder?


----------



## Dragon AMD (22. April 2014)

Manche grafikkarten laufen halt instabil.

Könntest auch das powertarget im ccc auf 50+ stellen und schaun obs dann läuft. Ist nur eine kleine einstellung und ist schnell gemacht.

Damit erlaubt man der grafikkarte mehr strom zu verbrauchen. Das könnte auch schon helfen.


----------



## Stiffmeister (22. April 2014)

Ich würd die Karte zur RMA schicken! Kann's ja wohl nicht sein!


----------



## Patrick 2014 (22. April 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Manche grafikkarten laufen halt instabil.
> 
> Könntest auch das powertarget im ccc auf 50+ stellen und schaun obs dann läuft. Ist nur eine kleine einstellung und ist schnell gemacht.
> 
> Damit erlaubt man der grafikkarte mehr strom zu verbrauchen. Das könnte auch schon helfen.



Also,
ich lasse grade mal Valley laufen Mem Clock 1000MHz, bis jett läuft es.
Genau wissen tu ich das leider erst morgen nach der Arbeit.
Weil das Problem meistens nur 1x auftrat, wenn die Karte länger Spannungslos war. Nach einem Hardreset war dann alles gut  meistens....

Powertarget, wird alternativ als nächstes getestet. 

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Hilfe

Gruß


 Edit: Gibt es eine alternativ Bios Empfehlung?


----------



## Dragon AMD (22. April 2014)

Patrick 2014 schrieb:


> Also,
> ich lasse grade mal Valley laufen Mem Clock 1000MHz, bis jett läuft es.
> Genau wissen tu ich das leider erst morgen nach der Arbeit.
> Weil das Problem meistens nur 1x auftrat, wenn die Karte länger Spannungslos war. Nach einem Hardreset war dann alles gut  meistens....
> ...



Kein thema. Hoffe es läuft nun.


----------



## Patrick 2014 (23. April 2014)

Dragon AMD schrieb:


> Kein thema. Hoffe es läuft nun.



Hey, 

 gehofft habe ich es auch  aber,

 +50% PT enden im Blackscreen  (ca15 min)
 1000MHz Memory Clock enden nach ca 40 min auch im Blackscreen 

 Da scheint die gute wohl ne Klatsche zu haben oder?

 Gruß


----------



## Wexlike (24. April 2014)

definitiv ersetzen lassen. klingt einfach nach einem schlechten fabrikat :/


----------



## Speedy1612 (24. April 2014)

Patrick 2014 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> gehofft habe ich es auch  aber,
> 
> ...



Das liegt alles sehr stark am Treiber , habe auch zwischen den Verschiedenen Versionen Krasse OC Unterschiede, dachte auch schon mehrmals meine sei über den Jordan aber jetzt gehts wieder wie sau !


----------



## Patrick 2014 (25. April 2014)

Hmmm, meine mach aber mit jedem Treiber dasselbe unter Last. Mal früher mal später...


----------



## Raptorit (2. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich meine r290 flashen will..
welches bios ist das beste fürs 290x freischalten...bzw. welches würdet ihr empfehlen.
habe eine xfx graka


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. Mai 2014)

Wie lange hast du sie schon und ist sie Ref?


----------



## Stiffmeister (2. Mai 2014)

Das würd mich auch interessieren! Meine 290@x BIOS taktet sich nämlich schon im Mini Bench von Gpu-z runter! Braucht man da evtl das Ueber BIOS?


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. Mai 2014)

Die Taktet mit dem Ref-Kühler immer runter.


----------



## ATIR290 (2. Mai 2014)

Eben nicht, mit Untervolting bleibt jene auch mit 47% Lüfter auf knapp 92 Grad, mit 49% unter 90 Grad.
Aber mit dem Neuen Treiber 14.4 Beta/ Final scheint eben das Untervolting nicht mehr richtig zu greifen, da auch mit 49% die 94 Grad nach 6 bis 7 Minuten erreicht werden.
Vorher lief meine Karte bis 1060Mhz mit 93 Grad!


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. Mai 2014)

Ich habe vom Stock-BIOS geredet. Wenn man Undervoltet ist es was anderes.


----------



## Raptorit (3. Mai 2014)

So..und schade.
Drei verschiedene Bios ausprobiert ASus Powercolor und das im Downloadpaket enthaltene.
Alle laufen, aber die Shader werden nicht mehr.
Man kann nicht alles haben


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. Mai 2014)

Wenn du sie nicht kurz nach Release der 290 gekauft hast war das zu erwarten.


----------



## Raptorit (3. Mai 2014)

Sie ist vom Nov. 2013 ...habe zumindest mal gehofft.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

Raptorit schrieb:


> Sie ist vom Nov. 2013 ...habe zumindest mal gehofft.


 
Hättest du auch einfach vor dem flashen auslesen können


----------



## Stiffmeister (3. Mai 2014)

Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Das würd mich auch interessieren! Meine 290@x BIOS taktet sich nämlich schon im Mini Bench von Gpu-z runter! Braucht man da evtl das Ueber BIOS?



Wollte meine Frage nochmal pushen


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. Mai 2014)

Auch beim Uber-BIOS taktet sie runter.


----------



## Stiffmeister (3. Mai 2014)

Und wo liegt dann der Unterschied, bzw der Vorteil?


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

also ich hatte schon mal das asus bios drauf und da ist lt. msi panel nie runtergetaktet worden..evtl. mal probieren


----------



## CL4P-TP (3. Mai 2014)

Das Uber-BIOS hat ne agressivere Luffikurve und hält daher nen höheren Takt.


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

hab nen lüfter mod von daher merk ich nicht viel davon


----------



## Stiffmeister (3. Mai 2014)

Meine ist unter Wasser und taktet sich trotzdem runter! An was liegt das?


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

echt....temps sind ja ok....anderes bios schon ausprobiert.


----------



## Badly (3. Mai 2014)

irgendwo gabs mal einen thread hier, bei dem man durch einen manuellen eingriff genau das ausschalten konnte..ich finde es aber leider nicht mehr


----------



## Stiffmeister (3. Mai 2014)

Gibt's hier ne Empfehlung? In dem riesigen Thread is doch bestimmt was!


----------



## noomilicios (3. Mai 2014)

Badly schrieb:


> irgendwo gabs mal einen thread hier, bei dem man durch einen manuellen eingriff genau das ausschalten konnte..ich finde es aber leider nicht mehr



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html

Dum di Dum


----------



## Stiffmeister (3. Mai 2014)

noomilicios schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...nd-co-funktioniert-im-idle-und-lastmodus.html  Dum di Dum


     du bist mein Held!


----------



## Commander93 (3. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich mir jetzt noch ne R9 290 Powercolor PCS+ hol kann ich die jetzt noch auf ne 290x bringen per Flash oder geht das nich mehr?
Sry will nich 1K Posts durchlesen... xD


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (3. Mai 2014)

Commander93 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir jetzt noch ne R9 290 Powercolor PCS+ hol kann ich die jetzt noch auf ne 290x bringen per Flash oder geht das nich mehr?
> Sry will nich 1K Posts durchlesen... xD


 
Das ging noch nie. Ich hatte eine PCS+ der Ersten Modellreihe und die war gelockt. Es betrifft nur eine Kalenderwoche (?) und meine jetzige PCS+ ist auch gelockt.


----------



## Commander93 (3. Mai 2014)

Ah ok gut danke für die Info...


----------



## Speedy1612 (4. Mai 2014)

Nur die ersten Karten waren unlockbar.... weil AMD musste die 290 rausbringen , hatte aber vielmehr 290X Chips ,  die jetzigen 290er sind ja Chips die die Qualität für die 290X nicht erreicht haben.


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. Mai 2014)

Nö, die sind einfach Lasergecuttet.


----------



## Speedy1612 (4. Mai 2014)

Weil Sie nich gut genug für 290X sind .......


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. Mai 2014)

Nicht unbedingt. Wenn sie "nicht gut genug " sind sind sie von Natur aus teildefekt. 

Sonst wird halt der Überschuss gecuttet.


----------



## franzthecat (14. Mai 2014)

Gibt es noch r9 290 die sich flashen lassen?


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (14. Mai 2014)

franzthecat schrieb:


> Gibt es noch r9 290 die sich flashen lassen?


 
Nein. Schon lang nicht mehr


----------



## McZonk (14. Mai 2014)

Flashen lassen sie sich alle, freischalten aber wohl keine mehr - und zwar schon sehr lange.

€: Zu lahm.


----------



## franzthecat (14. Mai 2014)

Ne ich hab ja eine Geflashte Powercolor nur wollt ich mal Crossfire machen und wenn ich eine mit 4gb dazuhäng zieht die die geflashte runter.
Oder wie oder was?


----------



## McZonk (14. Mai 2014)

Dann kaufst du eben eine vollwertige 290X für das CF dazu. Freischaltbare Karten gibt es nicht mehr am Markt.


----------



## franzthecat (14. Mai 2014)

Das würdest du auch machen wenn du Crossfire machen wollen würdest in diesen fall oder würdest du dann eine 290er X nehmen?
Im gegensatz zu früher zahlt sich Crossfire aus.
Das muss ich ja nicht sofort machen das kann ich machen wenn die 290x billiger ist.
Ich bau mir vieleicht noch einen Stromsparrechner mit ner 270 x und eine zbox leg ich mir fürs altägliche zu wenn ich zwei r9 290 in betrieb nehme sind die fürs altagliche zuviel.
Kommt drauf an was dann auf den Markt gibt wenn ich mir eine zweite r9 zuleg oder wenn der leistungsanstieg stark ist rentiert sich vieleicht nicht.

Naja mal schaun.

Mfg.


----------



## 1349 (1. Juni 2014)

kurze Frage:

Ich habe eine VTX3D R9 290, Mainboard ein MSI GD65 z87. Der Fastboot funktioniert aber nur mit einer MSI Graka. Wenn ich nun ein MSI Bios auf die Karte aufspiele, funktioniert dann die Fastboot option?

lG


----------



## derstef (26. Juni 2014)

Ich habe mir bei Ebay eine zweite R9 290 geschossen (übrigens eine Asus) und nun überrascht festgestellt das sie in GPUz 2816 Shader statt wie bei der ersten 2560 anzeigt.
Klar, jetzt kann man sagen "Glück gehabt" aber ich mache mir etwas sorgen wegen Crossfire - 2 ungleich schnelle Karten könnten zu ungewollten Rucklern führen.
Kann man denn die Karten getrennt benchen? So das man herausbekommt ob die zweite wirklich mehr Shader hat?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juni 2014)

Klar lasse beide Karten mit dem selben takt zb im heaven oder valley bench


----------



## derstef (26. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Klar lasse beide Karten mit dem selben takt zb im heaven oder valley bench


 
Und wie kann ich auswählen welche der beiden Karten gerade genutzt werden soll?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (26. Juni 2014)

Nimm doch eine raus


----------



## derstef (27. Juni 2014)

Evgasüchtiger schrieb:


> Nimm doch eine raus


 
Das ist nicht ganz so einfach - sind beide Wassergekühlt und hängen zusammen.
Ich denke ich werde das 290er BIOS auf die zweite flashen und mit den dann ungenutzten Shadern leben.


----------



## Lugior (28. Juli 2014)

Moin,

ich bekomme bei meiner XFX R9 290 Core Edition die Meldung Adapter not found wenn ich per ATIflash das Bios flashen möchte.
Nun hab ich auf einigen Seiten was gefunden von wegen Bios zerschossen usw. allerdings hab ich noch nie was am Bios gemacht.
Die Karte ist nur gebraucht gekauft, aber angeblich wurde vom Vorbesitzer nie was daran gemacht. Bin ich hier "verarscht" worden?


----------



## Lugior (28. Juli 2014)

Hat sich erledigt, war ne falsche ATIflash Version.....


----------



## luCkie1337 (2. August 2014)

Tach, ich habe gerade meine PowerColor R9 290 geflashed wie beschrieben, allerdings habe ich jetzt immer nur nen Blackscreen.
Jumper steht aufem 2ten BIOS Slot, passiert nichts.. 1 BIOS läuft Problemlos.. kein Blackscreen.

- Jetzt zu meiner Frage, kann ich das 2te Bios resetten ? Wenn ja wie genau ? -

Du hast dort stehen "Ich habe einen Blackscreen nach dem Flash - Das Sapphire Bios Flashen und/oder Mainboard BIOS Updaten" 

Punkt 1 raffe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz!, wie soll ich das Bios flashen wenn ich nur nen Blackscreen habe  
MB habe ich geupdated hat sich nichts getan.

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/08/02/b0c.png

Bitte dringend um Hilfe ! Vielen Dank.


----------



## beren2707 (2. August 2014)

Kommen die Blackscreens auch beim Booten vom Stick? Ich konnte problemlos mit meinem ab Windows Blackscreens erzeugenden BIOS in AtiFlash booten und das BIOS wieder zurückflashen. 
Notfalls mit funktionierendem BIOS in AtiFlash booten, alles Relevante bei AtiFlash eingeben und vor dem Bestätigen auf das andere BIOS wechseln.


----------



## luCkie1337 (2. August 2014)

1 - Nein, klappt bei mir nicht. 

2- Ich kann das BIOS doch nicht einfach während der Rechner in Betrieb ist per Schalter wechseln, dann ist doch alles in brach... oder etwa nicht ?!

FRAGE:

Wie kann ich das Backup laden ? Wird das genau so geflasht wie die anderen BIOS Versionen auch ?
atiflash.exe -f -p 0 backup.rom ?

Danke. LG


----------



## beren2707 (2. August 2014)

Zu 2.: Wenns anders nicht geht - ausprobieren? 

Genauso flashen wie vorher auch: atiflash -p -f 0 XY.rom

(XY entspricht dabei dem Namen des BIOS).


----------



## luCkie1337 (2. August 2014)

Naja.. ich will eigentlich nicht riskieren dass die Karte dann ganz im Arsch ist ? 
Soll also heißen du weißt nicht ob es so klappt mit dem switchen im Betrieb ohne Konsequenzen ?


----------



## beren2707 (2. August 2014)

Ich kann es dir zuliebe ja mal bei meiner Karte ausprobieren, wenn du es nicht selbst testen möchtest.  Dauert kurz, Momentchen...

Edit: So, du hast Glück, dass ich noch meinen Boot-Stick mit verschiedenen BIOS-Versionen hier parat habe. Also:
Du kannst problemlos umschalten. Habe spaßeshalber erneut das Tri-X BIOS aufgespielt, das bei mir zu sofortigen Blackscreens nach dem Willkommenbildschirm führt. Habe dann vom anderen BIOS ATIFlash gebootet, den passenden Befehl eingetippt, vor Bestätigung den Switch betätigt und es hat einwandfrei funktioniert.  

Sollte also auch bei dir klappen, musst halt (sofern bei dir nach Betätigung des Switches der Bildschirm schwarz wird) "blind" Enter drücken. Dann kurz warten (länger als ~10 Sekunden dauerts nicht) und per STRG+ALT+ENTF neustarten. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## luCkie1337 (2. August 2014)

Also keine Ahnung! Ich kriege gleich n harten ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das mit dem Switchen klappt problemlos, ich kriege dann auch noch nen Bild angezeigt!
ABER! er will einfach keine andere Version annehmen als die ASUS.ROM bzw, sagt er mir die ganze Zeit die Dateien wären nicht vorhanden obwohl sie es sind. Ich habe nun also erneut die ASUS.ROM geflasht.. weil nichts anderes ging (siehe Foto) und die funktioniert noch immer nicht.. also .. was tun ?


----------



## Schmenki (2. August 2014)

schreib mal statt sapphire.rom = sapphi~1.rom

DOS kann maximal 8 Zeichen als Dateinamen.
Oder geh ins Windows und benenne die Datei in SAPH.rom oder so.

lg,
Schmenki


----------



## luCkie1337 (2. August 2014)

Joar kA habe die Dateien einfach in ASUS unbenannt und getestet, kam leider nicht bei rum außer dass jetzt wieder beide BIOS verfügbar sind ohne blackscreens.
Also gehe ich mal stark davon aus dass meine LOCKED ist.

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/14/08/02/b0c.png

LG


----------



## Hobby-Schrauber (5. August 2014)

Hey Freunde des Moddings,

wollte jetzt auch mal kurz etwas zu meinem Glück schreiben.

Aktuelle R9 290 sind ja alle gelockt, deshalb hab ich mal bei Ebay nach gebrauchten geguckt, waren aber immer 000001 Modelle sprich gelockt. Bin dann zufällig auf einen Verkäufer dreier *Asus R9 290* gestoßen, kurz geschrieben ob eine 000009 dabei ist und Bingo  dann natürlich gleich gekauft zum guten Preis von 245€ und sofort Kühler runter, da eh ein Morpheus drauf kommt und siehe da ein 2000er Chip .

Geflash habe ich zwar noch nicht, ist aber jetzt schon klar das des funzen wird. Falls noch jemand interesse hat, hatte ich so angehört das die anderen auch 000009er sind, einfach noch mal fragen.

Asus R9 290 Grafikkarte - Mit Rechnung | eBay

Speicher ist ein Elpdia, schreibe nachher noch mal wenn ich geflasht habe.


----------



## Hobby-Schrauber (5. August 2014)

So, flashen lief wie erwartet ohne Problem, nun liegen volle 2816 Shader an .

Hobby-Schrauber /*Asus R9 -290 * / Elpdia EDW2032BBBG / *Unlocked

*Mal schnell FurMark durch gejagt vorher 7299 Punkte beim 720 Benchmark, jetzt 8046 Punkte, also über 10% schneller .


----------



## Performer81 (24. August 2014)

Meine neue Powercolor 290 PCS+ hab ich auch erfolgreich zur 290X umwandeln können. Nix mit geht nur mit alten Karten


----------



## Stiffmeister (24. August 2014)

Wo hast die denn gekauft? Link wäre Klasse!


----------



## Performer81 (24. August 2014)

Bei Alternate.


----------



## McZonk (24. August 2014)

Performer81 schrieb:


> Meine neue Powercolor 290 PCS+ hab ich auch erfolgreich zur 290X umwandeln können. Nix mit geht nur mit alten Karten


 Dann mach bitte mal ein Foto von der GPU bzw. lade einen Hawaiiinfo Screenshot hoch.


----------



## Performer81 (24. August 2014)

Büdde

Bild: 290xg5k7w.jpg - abload.de

Brauch jetzt ein Tick mehr Volt als vorher aber okay. Das ist ne ganz neue Karte mit überarbeitetem PCB etc.


----------



## Duvar (24. August 2014)

Ändere auch mal deine Signatur, man bist du ein Glückspilz.
Glückwunsch nochmals.


----------



## Performer81 (24. August 2014)

Danke. Hab aber das Problem das mir beim booten kein Screen angezeigt wird, erst ab Windows schaltet sich der Monitor ein. Naja, muss ich halt zu meinem anderen Bios switchen wenn ich mal ins Bios muss oder so.


----------



## McZonk (24. August 2014)

Ein GPU-Bild wäre aufgrund des Produktionswoche aber noch interessanter


----------



## Performer81 (24. August 2014)

Nee, den Kühler werd ich jetzt nicht abbauen Denk auch kaum das die GPU alt ist das das Bios und die PCB Version erst vor kurzem produziert wurden.
Mit einer Turbo Duo hatte ein anderer User hier auch Glück.


----------



## downset45 (4. September 2014)

yay: premiere gleich mit doppelpost


----------



## downset45 (4. September 2014)

Meine gestern gekaufte PowerColor R9 290 TurboDuo OC (AXR9 290 4GBD5-TDHE) BILD : HawaiiInfo 290 ist laut der anzeige unlockbar es funktioniert allerdings keins der gängigen roms.

Hat jemand eine Empfehlung für ein passendes ROM ?

edit: OK hat sich erledigt ist ein 215-0852020 Chip, versteh allerdings dann die hawaii info anzeige nicht... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:

Lässt sich doch unlocken allerdings nicht mit PowerColor sondern nur mit PT1T Bios trotz .2020 Chip 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sysnet (9. September 2014)

Sysnet / PowerColor R9-290 OC / Hynix H5GQ2H24AFR / Locked

RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Shader nicht freischaltbar. Kann aber mit einem 290X Rom ins Windows booten (nach vorherigem Blackscreen) und auch zocken. Sie hält also den Takt, das war es dann aber leider auch schon. Um wieder das alte Bios einzuspielen habe ich ebenfalls einfach mit dem originalen Bios bis zum Flashvorgang gebootet und dann wieder den Schalter umgelegt.


----------



## spiderhange (17. September 2014)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde, 

leider habe ich auch das Problem, dass meine Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC Blackscreens verursacht! Durch anheben der Core Voltage um 50mV im MSI Afterburner habe ich das Problem zumindest unter laufendem Betrieb in den Griff bekommen. Habe seit dem keinen einzigen Blackscreen mehr bekommen. 
Mein Problem ist jedoch, dass mein System oft bevor Windows 8.1 überhaupt geladen ist, abschmiert. D.h. der MSI Afterburner kann die höhere Core Voltage erst gar nicht setzen. 
Abhilfe schafft dann oft nur das System mit VGA-Einstellungen zu starten, wobei selbst da das System manchmal abschmiert. 
Könnte ein alternatives Bios hier abhilfe schaffen? Es müsste eben die um 50mV erhöhte Core voltage bereits implementiert haben...
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Duvar (17. September 2014)

Hast du was im CCC verstellt?
Wenn ja, alles resetten, falls noch möglich.
Mit GPU-Z mal schauen welches Bios auf der Karte ist.
Besteht für den Fall der Fälle, die Karte wieder einzuschicken?
Du könntest auch versuchen im CCC das Powerlimit um 10-20% anzuheben.


----------



## HighGrow22 (17. September 2014)

Alternativ kannst du das BIOS auch selbst editieren , und dort eine höhere grundspannung eintragen um den Abstürzen vorzubeugen . 

Müsste in der pcgh ausgabe 09/2014 sogar ein Bericht drüber gewesen sein


----------



## spiderhange (18. September 2014)

Das CCC habe ich gar nicht installiert. Ergo habe ich auch nichts verstellt... 
Bios-Version kann ich erst schauen wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin.

Das Bios selbst zu editieren wäre natürlich eine super Lösung. Werd mich mal einlesen...


----------



## spiderhange (18. September 2014)

Also Bios Version ist die 015.044.000.011.000000 (113-E285FOC-X005)

Leider habe ich nichts gefunden, wie ich das Bios selbst editieren könnte...


----------



## maestroIX (30. September 2014)

@spider könntest du dein bios bitte hochladen? ich würde das gerne bei mir ausprobieren.


----------



## Pitfall (1. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich viele, bei denen in der jüngsten Zeit das Flashen der PowerColor 290 PCS+ erfolgreich war?

Der letzte Glückspilz (Performer1981, gekauft Alternate) war vom 24.08.2014.


----------



## maestroIX (1. Oktober 2014)

Schau mal bei overclock.net, da gibts relativ regelmäßig Erfolgsmeldungen.


----------



## Rene85 (8. Oktober 2014)

HighGrow22 schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst du das BIOS auch selbst editieren , und dort eine höhere grundspannung eintragen um den Abstürzen vorzubeugen .
> 
> Müsste in der pcgh ausgabe 09/2014 sogar ein Bericht drüber gewesen sein


 
Ehrlich ? dann hast du das Heft ja gelesen , erklär bitte mal wie das editieren funktioniert.


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (8. Oktober 2014)

HighGrow22 schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst du das BIOS auch selbst editieren , und dort eine höhere grundspannung eintragen um den Abstürzen vorzubeugen .
> 
> Müsste in der pcgh ausgabe 09/2014 sogar ein Bericht drüber gewesen sein


Geht nur bis zur 7XXX/bis 280X. Für die Hawaii gibt's noch nicht.


----------



## Overclocker-GER (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich den flash geschafft hab. 
Die Bezeichnung war nicht passend und der Locked checker hat mir auch gesagt, dass meine GPU Locked ist. 
Trotzdem hab ich wie geschrieben es versucht mit dem Bios aus dem 2ten Post die vom Ueber Mode zu flashen und sie da Leistung sofort bemerkbar angestiegen ! und GUU Z- und Valley/Heaven Benchmarks haben mir auch durchgehend 1000mhz angegeben mit 200mV + hab ich meine Karte sogar auf 1180 hochgehauen und sie bleibt Konstant Temps sind gut dank Raijintek es handelt sich um Referenz design Sapphire Radeon 290 wenn ich den Schalter nun umlege zum anderen Bios hat die Karte nur 947mhz max..
Ist mir der Flash vorgang jetzt gelungen ? und ich habe noch eine Frage ist es schlimm: Also habe ich einen Leistungsnachteil wenn ich eine geflashte 290(X) mit einer Original 290X CrossfireX setze ? eine würde dann auch PCIe 2.0 x16 die andere PCIe 3.0 x16 ich habe die 290X schon bereits gekauft habe aber noch Rückgabe Recht.

Vielen Dank.
P.S. bin neu im Forum


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (9. Oktober 2014)

dailydoseofgaming | PowerColor R9 290 | Elpdia EDW2032BBBG | Locked

Flashen klappt zwar, aber kurz bevor ich den Desktop sehen würde(nach dem "Willkommen"- Screen), bleibt der Bildschirm schwarz. Laut Hawai Info auch nicht freischaltbar.


----------



## d0xs (10. November 2014)

Hatte ziemliche probleme mit meiner 290x unter Windows 8.1, YouTube allein lies den Grafikkartentreiber abstürzen, genau wie DropBox etc. Spielen war un möglich, dann wurde es immer schlimmer jede 2 Minuten Treiber abgestürzt, bis ein BlackScreen war. 

2 x Windows 8.1 installiert,  unter Windows 7 keine probleme gehabt. 
Dann hab ich dieses VGA Bios Collection: Sapphire R9 290X 4096 MB | techPowerUp
Auf meine Karte geflasht seit dem konnte ich keine Probleme feststellen. 

Gibt es auch ein Tutorial wo ich das BIOS verändern kann?


----------



## schrippi (12. Dezember 2014)

Hey leute, hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem fehlercode 43 gemacht? ich habe mal eine Frage an die Spezialisten unter euch. Also folgendes. ich bin gemäß einer gut beschriebenen Anleitung vorgegangen. Hat auch alles super funktioniert und die neuen Shadereinheiten sowie Taktraten werden bei GPUZ angezeigt. nur gibt es ein Problem. Wenn ich CCC starte steht da das der Treiber nicht richtig funktioniert bzw keiner Instaliert ist. Im Geräte Manager wird der fehlercode 43 ausgegeben und es steht ein gelbes Achtungszeichen bei AMD Readon R9 200 Series. Ich hab schon alles versucht. Treiber deinstalliert, im abgesicherten Modus gestartet DDU Tool genuzt und neu installiert hat nichts gebracht. Kann es sein das es an irgendwelchen Registry Einträgen scheitert? Wenn ich auf das andere Bios umswithce läuft es... habe eine r9 290 vaporx oc und hab es mit dme Bios der r9 290x vaporx oc probiert..


----------



## schrippi (12. Dezember 2014)

Was hast du für eine Karte doxs?


----------



## zoidberg80 (17. Dezember 2014)

Lässt sich eigentlich auch das PowerColor Radeon R9 290X PCS+ auf die 290 flaschen?


----------



## Performer81 (17. Dezember 2014)

Runterflashen? Sollte klappen, aber was macht das für einen Sinn?


----------



## zoidberg80 (18. Dezember 2014)

Die 290x PCS ist doch kein Downgrade. Hier liegt ein etwas höherer GPU + Speichertakt an. Bin mir halt nur unsicher ob das flashen funktioniert. Oder ist die 290x PCS eine abgespeckte Karte? Gibt es sonst gute 290x Bios Versionen von anderen Herstellen welche ich verwenden kann? Ich habe kürzlich einen Morpheus Kühler installiert und da ist was die Temperaturen angeht nun eine Menge Luft. Möchte allerdings ungerne das Teil nur über den Afterburner übertakten sondern via Stock Bios eines anderen Herstellers. Aktuell fahre ich auf meiner 290 das 290X Bios von Powercolor (ist eine der ersten Karten mit dem Radial-Lüfter gewesen).


----------



## Schkaff (18. Dezember 2014)

R9 290 für 230€: Caseking.de - Online-Shop für Modding, Gaming, Gehäuse, Kühler und Hardware Zubehör

Edit: ups falscher thread


----------



## Performer81 (18. Dezember 2014)

zoidberg80 schrieb:


> Lässt sich eigentlich auch das PowerColor Radeon R9 290X PCS+ auf die 290 flaschen?



Die alte 290x pcs+ hatte auch das Referenzdesign, damit sollte das Bios eigendlich auch auf anderen Referenzkarten funktionieren.


----------



## zoidberg80 (19. Dezember 2014)

Okay, dann werde ich das mal testen. Zur Not habe ich ja ein Dual Bios


----------



## Rene85 (27. Dezember 2014)

hi @ all

habe bei Techpower up ein Bios gefunden von einer Wassergekühlten Powercolor LCS wo die Vcore und die Takt bzw Ram auf 1060 gpu und 1350 mhz + 50mv angehoben sind kann ich jetzt ohne zu tun durch Software , wie zb. Trixx oder Msi Afterburner sehr hohe taktraten fahren fals jemand auf der suche ist , hier der link  wieso hat hier noch keiner mit nem Hexa Editor diesen + 50 mv Wert im Bios gefunden ? es ist und bleibt mir ein Rätsel, schade das es kein Editor gibt.Wo sind nur die krassen Cracks geblieben von Früher  , hauptsache^^ man macht ständig das Dice Network kaputt das ich Bf ler hier langeweile habe und Bios flashe. 

VGA Bios Collection: Powercolor R9 290X 4096 MB | techPowerUp


----------



## Stiffmeister (28. Dezember 2014)

Hast es denn geflasht?


----------



## McZonk (28. Dezember 2014)

Rene85 schrieb:


> wieso hat hier noch keiner mit nem Hexa Editor diesen *+ 50 mv Wert im Bios gefunden* ? es ist und bleibt mir ein Rätsel, schade das es kein Editor gibt.


Kannst du das mit ein paar Infos (Screenshots) nochmals näher erläutern?


Stiffmeister schrieb:


> Hast es denn geflasht?


Ich habe das BIOS schon geraume Zeit auf meiner Sapphire R9 290 nonX mit Wakü laufen. Ist eine feine Sache und macht keine Probleme bei mir.


----------



## Rene85 (28. Dezember 2014)

klaro hab ich es geflasht , das mit dem HExa editor wollte ich gerade googeln und hier für dich posten von den alten Karten damals.... und bin auf das hier gestoßen !

https://litecointalk.org/index.php?topic=12830.msg121827#msg121827 


ich glaube die hams schon geschafft^^


----------



## Performer81 (28. Dezember 2014)

Für alle die bei ihrer umgeflashtet 290 auf 290x beim Bild beim booten, seltsame Mauscursor etc.  haben hier die Lösung. EInfach 290x Bios mit hex editor öffnen und die device id umstellen:

The R9 290 -> 290X Unlock Thread - Page 355

Funktioniert perfekt.


----------



## Duvar (28. Dezember 2014)

McZonk schrieb:


> Ich habe das BIOS schon geraume Zeit auf meiner Sapphire R9 290 nonX mit Wakü laufen. Ist eine feine Sache und macht keine Probleme bei mir.



Was haste denn für Vorteile im Vgl zum Sapphire Bios?
Für die Taktraten der LCS brauche ich keine Spannung zu erhöhen.
Wie schauts aus mit dem Lightning Bios, oder macht dieser Probleme, weil die Platine zu viel Schnick Schnack hat?


----------



## McZonk (28. Dezember 2014)

Duvar schrieb:


> Was haste denn für Vorteile im Vgl zum Sapphire Bios?


Flashen und Spass haben - Verzicht auf jegliche Tools


----------



## Duvar (28. Dezember 2014)

Ja schön und gut, aber 50mV mehr...


----------



## McZonk (28. Dezember 2014)

Was mir thermisch bei der Wakü aber ziemlich egal ist.


----------



## paulenz1 (28. Dezember 2014)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe ein broblem mit meiner neuen 290 OC sie geht immer nach einer Zeit mein PC aus was kann das sein ???.

Mein PC ist 

Motherboard M5A78L-MUSB3
CPU AMD 8350 FX
NT Cooler Master G650M 
RAM G.SKill DDR3 1866 PC14900 16 GB
ATI 290 OC Gigabyte

Bitte um hilfe


----------



## Stiffmeister (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich glaube du bist hier im falschen Thread! Hier gehts darum die Karte zu flashen.
Allerdings bräuchte man schon ein paar mehr Angaben um dir zu helfen.

Seit wann hast die Karte? Hast diese bereits geflasht? Welches Netzteil? Problem unter Windows oder unter Last?


----------



## CapitanJack (4. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute

Nachdem ich meine Alte HIS IceQ Turbo 6950 damals die Shader  freigeschaltet hatte, wollte ich nachdem ich den Tread hier gefunden  hab, mal fragen ob meine Saphire Tri-X OC 290 ebenfalls freischaltbar  wäre.

Hier ein Pic von Hawai Info.




Grüßle


----------



## beren2707 (4. Januar 2015)

Deine Karte müsste gelockt sein, sie zeigt "F8010005" an, wäre sie unlockbar müsste dort "F8000005" stehen.


----------



## CapitanJack (4. Januar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Deine Karte müsste gelockt sein, sie zeigt "F8010005" an, wäre sie unlockbar müsste dort "F8000005" stehen.



Hi

Danke für die Info. Schade hätte gerne die Shader Lanes wieder freigeschaltet. 



Grüßle


----------



## beren2707 (4. Januar 2015)

Geht mir auch so, aber kann man leider nicht ändern; OC kompensiert es immerhin zum Teil (wäre mit einer zur 290X freigeschalteten Karte aber nochmal schöner).


----------



## Stiffmeister (5. Januar 2015)

ich bekomme gerade Haarausfall. Versuche jetzt verzweifelt schon seit 1 Stunde den blöden Stick mit dem HP Tool formatiert zu bekommen.
Aber ich bekomm nix als die folgende Fehlermeldung!

HILFE!!!


----------



## beren2707 (5. Januar 2015)

Hast du das HP-Tool mit Administrator-Rechten gestartet?


----------



## Stiffmeister (5. Januar 2015)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Hast du das HP-Tool mit Administrator-Rechten gestartet?




Na klar! Ohne meckert das Tool ja sofort.


----------



## DARPA (6. Januar 2015)

Mal nen anderen Stick probiert? Kann schon mal vorkommen, dass ein Exemplarangeblich mit Schreibschutz rumspackt.


----------



## gatgat (14. Januar 2015)

Hallo wolte Fragen ob die Karte Unlockbar wäre



Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 1002:0B00
Memory config: 0x500013A9 Elpida
RA1: F8000005 RA2: F8010000
RB1: F8000005 RB2: F8010000
RC1: F8000005 RC2: F8010000
RD1: F8000005 RD2: F8010000


oder kann ich da nichts machen habe Thrands gesehen die bei diesem Funktoniert jetzt weiss ich nicht recht


----------



## CapitanJack (14. Januar 2015)

gatgat schrieb:


> Hallo wolte Fragen ob die Karte Unlockbar wäre
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Weiter oben stehts schon geschrieben. Scroll bischen hoch, dann siehste es selber. 



Grüßle


----------



## gatgat (14. Januar 2015)

Danke habe ich das jetzt verstanden allso ist sie unlockbar ???


----------



## Performer81 (14. Januar 2015)

jAWOLL


----------



## gatgat (14. Januar 2015)

Wolte fragen ob ich ich beide crossfire bunutzen  kann ??  Oder kann es sein das es nicht funktioniert


----------



## beren2707 (14. Januar 2015)

Wenn beide freischaltbar sind, dann ja. Wenn nur eine Karte zur 290X gemacht werden kann, schauts schlecht aus. CF geht nur mit gleichen Karten (also 2x290X oder 2x290).


----------



## gatgat (14. Januar 2015)

Ahh Super  habe pro karte 220 euro gezahlt. Brauchen die x karten mehr watt als ohne x ?


----------



## Performer81 (14. Januar 2015)

Nee, CF geht auch mit 290X und 290.
Die X braucht nur unwesentlich mehr 10 W oder so.


----------



## gatgat (15. Januar 2015)

So beide Karten sind jetzt auf x Unlocked hmm  sehe da nicht viel Änderungen am Speed  schade. Häte ich Lieber ne 8 GB version gekauft


----------



## Performer81 (15. Januar 2015)

Sind ja auch nur ~5% mehr Speed bei gleichem Takt.


----------



## CapitanJack (15. Januar 2015)

gatgat schrieb:


> So beide Karten sind jetzt auf x Unlocked hmm  sehe da nicht viel Änderungen am Speed  schade. Häte ich Lieber ne 8 GB version gekauft



Hi

Bei was kuckst Du denn, was für veränderungen sollen sich denn zeigen?

Beim Benchen wirst Du die freigeschalteten Lanes, nicht merken. 

Es geht eher um die Spielbarkeit der Spiele. Als ich meine AMD 6950 IceQ Turbo geflasht habe, war die Spieleperformance Deutlich besser. Ich hab sogar noch Alien Isolation mit hoch und sehr hoch gespielt. Und das mit meinem AMD x6 Phenom 1090T.
Oder Watch Dogs ohne zu Ruckeln in hoch.

Es bringt in der Performance was, nicht im Schwanzvergleich.


Grüßle


----------



## gatgat (15. Januar 2015)

So habe ein Prob meine GPU lauft nur auf 890 MHZ aber der Lüfter dreht schon bei  90 Grad echt Heftig auf oO

Screenshot by Lightshot

Ist das Ein bug oder so Verstehe selbst nicht genau mein PC case ist eigendlich Recht Gut  Viel Lüft usw


----------



## Performer81 (15. Januar 2015)

Also mit Referenzkühlung und gerade bei Furmark kein Wunder.


----------



## gatgat (16. Januar 2015)

wtf  das is ja Extrem wie laut die jetzt mit dem Asus rom geworden ist hat jemand  auch ne  ne idee wiso das so ist oO


----------



## Dignitas (19. Januar 2015)

Kann ich eigentlich auf eine R9 290 TRI-X  das Bios einer R9 290 TRI-X OC draufflashen?


----------



## CapitanJack (19. Januar 2015)

Dignitas schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich auf eine R9 290 TRI-X  das Bios einer R9 290 TRI-X OC draufflashen?



Hi
Auch Du wirst Dir wohl die Mühe machen müssen und diesen Tread hier, mal lesen. Die Antwort steht hier drinn.  




Grüßle


----------



## DARPA (19. Januar 2015)

Dignitas schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich auf eine R9 290 TRI-X  das Bios einer R9 290 TRI-X OC draufflashen?


Ja, kanst du. Aber es ist effektiver, mit Afterburner oder Trixx das Optimum an Taktraten und Spannung für deine Karte zu finden


----------



## mahaudi (29. Januar 2015)

Wer hat eine XFX 290X Core Edition ?

Ich bräuchte davon das Quit Bios  ......habs aus versehen überflasht !


----------



## DARPA (29. Januar 2015)

mahaudi schrieb:


> Wer hat eine XFX 290X Core Edition ?
> 
> Ich bräuchte davon das Quit Bios  ......habs aus versehen überflasht !


Referenzmodell? Dann ist der Hersteller sogar egal.

Hier vom AMD review sample:
Switch left (Quiet??) 
Switch right (Uber??)


----------



## mahaudi (31. Januar 2015)

Ne ne ...bei mir steht unter GPU-Z  ....das es ein XFX Bios ist . 

Will aber das richtige drauf flashen .


Wenn der kleine Schalter zu den HDMI Anschlüssen steht ...dann ist es das Quiet Bios .

Und wenn der Schalter zu den Stromanschlüssen zeigt ist es das Uber Bios

Richtig ?


----------



## DARPA (31. Januar 2015)

Das GPU-Z als Hersteller XFX anzeigt ist klar.

Das ist doch deine Karte?

Diese Karte ist ein Referenz- und kein Custommodell.

Bei der Referenzkarte ist es egal, von welchem Hersteller diese ist. Praktisch steckt immer dieselbe Karte dahinter. 
Der einzige Unterschied ist der Name, den der jeweilige Hersteller aufdruckt. Und das machen die auf 2 Arten.
a) analog auf der Verpackung und evtl. noch auf der Karte selbst und
b) digital im Bios -> wird in GPU-Z angezeigt

Von daher ist es egal, welches Bios du nimmst, hauptsache es kommt von einem Referenzmodell.

Welches der beiden Links definitiv das Quiet Bios ist, musste testen, da in der Beschreibung nur rechts bzw. links steht.


----------



## McZonk (31. Januar 2015)

Es geht  mahaudi wohl aber darum den Werkszustand wieder herzustellen - und dazu gehört eben auch das digital entsprechend angepasste XFX-BIOS. 

@mahaudi: Hast du schon mal hier vorbei geschaut? Video Bios Collection | techPowerUp


----------



## mahaudi (1. Februar 2015)

Genau ..weil ich habe auch ein Mod Bios von Asus ...und wen nich das flashe dann steht da auch Asus bei GPU-Z

Da sind ja zwei Version von der Core Edition ...aber ist es das Uber und das Quiet Bios ?

2013-11-05 20:24:00	015.039.000.007.003525

2013-11-05 20:23:00	015.039.000.007.003526

Video Bios Collection | techPowerUp


Kann man das Quiet Bios ausmachen ? ..zB. mit Rivatuner  ...irgend welche Daten ...die das Uber anders hat

Das Bios habe ich jetzt noch drauf    .... 015.039.000.007.003526


----------



## TheNew (2. Februar 2015)

Sry, der Thread ist mittlerweile echt lang und ich suche schon aber finde wenig.

Besitze die r9 290x Tri X OC von Sapphire. Hat die Jemand und da schon irgendeinen richtig guten Bios gefunden der läuft und wirklich nochmal was rausholt?

Danke schonmal


----------



## Performer81 (2. Februar 2015)

Funktioniert bei eurer 290(x) mit Omega Treiber und Afterburner 4.1 Powertune? Bei mir hat das keine Auswirkung mehr?!
Und im CCC kann ich auch nix verstellen, springt automatisch immer auf 0 zurück.


----------



## ebastler (2. Februar 2015)

TheNew schrieb:


> Sry, der Thread ist mittlerweile echt lang und ich suche schon aber finde wenig.
> 
> Besitze die r9 290x Tri X OC von Sapphire. Hat die Jemand und da schon irgendeinen richtig guten Bios gefunden der läuft und wirklich nochmal was rausholt?
> 
> Danke schonmal



Ich habe auf meine 290X Ref das Bios der Tri-X geflasht, und damit braucht sie ~5mV weniger als mit dem Stock Bios bei selbem Takt. Viel besser als das Tri-X Stock Bios wirst du kaum was finden!
Falls doch, sag es mir aber bitte


----------



## mahaudi (3. Februar 2015)

Hab das Tri-X Stock Bios mal probiert ...ich finde das nicht so toll.

Mit MSI Afterburner auf +100  @ 1200 -1625 Mhz ...macht meine XFX leichte Bildfehler .....und mit +119 ist alles gut .

Danach dürfte ja das Tri-X Stock Bios mit +100 @ Afterburner locker die 1200 Mhz auf der GPU packen .

Macht es aber nicht .....zack ...Bild eingefrohren nach 1 min.


----------



## electriC82 (20. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mir ebenfalls eine Sapphire 290 Tri-X OC zugelegt welche nächste Woche geliefert wird. Im Netz habe ich viel über die Black Screen Probleme gelesen und das dies mit dem höheren Takt der Speicher bei 1300 MHz zu tun hat. Somit bin ich auf das flashen der 290 gekommen und auch auf diesen Thread. Da ich eine Sapphire habe stehen die Chancen so wie es aussieht äußerst schlecht diese auf eine 290X unlocken zu können. 

Unabhängig vom Unlocken: Wo kann ich denn ein anderes (normales) 290 er Bios finden, was dem Speicher etwas mehr V (Spannung) gibt? Ich habe auf Techpowerup einige Bios Versionen gefunden, weis aber nicht worin jeweils der Unterschied besteht. Leider kann es sein dass die Grafikkarte erst einmal monatelang stabil läuft und der Blackscreen Fehler erst dann auftaucht. Daher wollte ich gleich ein besseres stabileres Bios flashen. Doch welches soll ich nehmen?


----------



## DARPA (20. Februar 2015)

Bevor du dir über ungelegte Eier Gedanken machst, warte doch, bis die Karte da ist und du sie in den Rechner geschmissen hast. In den meisten Fällen gibts keine Probleme. 
Und wenn, dann zeigt sich ein Black Screen ziemlich schnell. Also entweder sie läuft oder nicht. Reagieren kann man dann immer noch.

Und zum Unlocken, es lassen sich viel mehr Karten upgraden als man denkt. Ich glaub, AMD musste Geld sparen und hat regelmäßig den Lasercut übersprungen


----------



## Oldi46 (12. April 2015)

Moin nach einem kühler umbau haben sich beide bios versionene verabschiedet und das problem ist das ich unter dos egal wie und wierum ich es eingebe das immer nichts passiert. ausserdem wenn ich - drücke kommt ein ? und wenn ich y drücke kommt ein Z ??


----------



## ebastler (12. April 2015)

Oldi46 schrieb:


> Moin nach einem kühler umbau haben sich beide bios versionene verabschiedet und das problem ist das ich unter dos egal wie und wierum ich es eingebe das immer nichts passiert. ausserdem wenn ich - drücke kommt ein ? und wenn ich y drücke kommt ein Z ??



Klingt für mich eher nach Hardwaredefekt an der GPU... Kühlerschrauben mal gelockert?


----------



## Oldi46 (12. April 2015)

hey ho der kühler wechsel ist inzwischen sehr lange her ja ich habe sie mal gelockert aber dadurch kommt das bios doch nicht wieder ausseddem wird sie doch erkannt. im enddefekt kann ich ein defekt nur bestätigen wenn ich wieder ein bios auf der karte kriege (WOBEI das andere bestimmt locker schaffen würden )


----------



## DARPA (12. April 2015)

Benenne mal das Bios File um, so dass der Name max. 8 Zeichen lang ist und probier es nochmal zu flashen.


----------



## Oldi46 (13. April 2015)

Ok wenn ich über dos flash was muss ich genau ein geben (ich frage damit es am ende klappen kann). man könnte meine karte so sehend as sie grade fertig produziert ist aber noch kein bios drauf ist und dafür bräuchte ich einen profi der für die 1.install eines bios da ist


----------



## ebastler (13. April 2015)

Das geht so weit ich weiß genau gleich wie sonst auch... Ne gebrickte Karte flasht man ja auch nicht anders als ne normale.
Ich tippe immer noch auf Hardwaredefekt :/

Meine 660Ti (PrecisionX hat mir beim Spielen die Lüfter auf Idle-Speed gezwungen, trotz custom-Kurve, die sie gepushzt hätte) scheint in GPU-Z genau gleich auf, und die ist mausetot. Bildfehler am Desktop, wird nicht mehr als D3D Gerät erkannt.


----------



## DerMega (13. April 2015)

Das mit den 8 ist ein guter Tipp denke ich. Und die Zeiochen die du bekommst, kommen von einem englischen Tastaturlayout!


----------



## Pseudoephedrin (13. April 2015)

Komisch. Eventuell ist nur der BIOS-Chip defekt. Bei Ebay gibt es aber auch keine zu kaufen.


----------



## ebastler (13. April 2015)

Falls es nur daran liegt, könnte man einer anderen 290 mit defektem Chip/VRAM den Bios Chip abknöpfen... Ist der überhaupt lötbar oder irgendsoein kriminelles super-mini-Package?


----------



## Oldi46 (13. April 2015)

hey danke f[r die ganyen antworten mit eglischen tastatur lazout meint ihr wohl das> Reicht das das so umyustellen f[r das bios das der chip eventuel kaputt ist worauf das bios gespeichert ist hatte ich auch schon gedacht. was seltsam asl ich gestern beim kumpel war hat die 290 das bio seiner Hd 7950 [bernommen was sehr seltsam ist >D ausserdem wird ist die 290 am pcb recht warm daf[r das sice nichts tut

bei gpu-z steht gibs ja ein render test der funtioniert auch mit der 290

habs mal mit ATIWINFLASH versucht der kann die rom  aber nicht lesen


----------



## DARPA (13. April 2015)

Laut GPU-Z ist die Karte nur mit 8 Lanes angebunden. Hast du zufällig 2 Grafikkarten eingebaut?


----------



## Oldi46 (13. April 2015)

hatte ich hab meine 280X daNN AUSgebaut da die lag n'mlich auf dem 1.pcie slot


----------



## DARPA (13. April 2015)

Hattest du auch während des Flashens 2 Karten verbaut? Dann ist nämlich wichtig, welche Karte man auswählt. 

Bau nur die 290 ein und versuch es nochmal unter Dos. Und wie gesagt, der Name des Bios File darf nicht länger als 8 Zeichen sein, sonst muss man den Dateinamen mit einer Tilde eingeben (Stichwort 8.3). Der Befehl DIR unter Dos zeigt den Inhalt des Ordners an und wie der Dateiname verarbeitet wird.
Sollte es immer noch nicht klappen, könnte wirklich der Bios Chip defekt sein.


----------



## Oldi46 (13. April 2015)

hey danke das problem  ist das ich scheinbar zu incompetent bin im dos diesen befehl einzugeben wie wenn ich die tastatur auf english umstelle bleibt die auch im bios so


----------



## derneuemann (13. April 2015)

Oldi46 schrieb:


> Moin nach einem kühler umbau haben sich beide bios versionene verabschiedet und das problem ist das ich unter dos egal wie und wierum ich es eingebe das immer nichts passiert. ausserdem wenn ich - drücke kommt ein ? und wenn ich y drücke kommt ein Z ??




Also ich kann zwar auch so aus dem Steh greif keinen Hardwaredefekt ausschließen, aber bei Y kommt Z ist doch einfach das US Tastatur- Layout. Die Karte wird noch ohne Fehlermeldung vom Board gebootet? 
Windows wird nicht mehr gestartet, oder zumindest nicht mehr angezeigt? Also geht das Flashen auch nicht mehr in Windows!
Bestätige den Flashvorgang mit z! Dann sollte zumindest etwas passieren.


----------



## DARPA (13. April 2015)

Welches Problem haste denn jetzt noch?

Unter der Vorraussetzung, dass nur die 290 eingebaut ist, dann: atiflash -f -p 0 gig.rom


----------



## Oldi46 (13. April 2015)

[QUOTE=
Bestätige den Flashvorgang mit z! Dann sollte zumindest etwas passieren.[/QUOTEoooh ok das ist alles serh kompliyiert also wenn unter dos bin gebe ich    dir   ein und anschlei-end ?


----------



## DARPA (13. April 2015)

Du gibst den Befehl ein wie ich ihn grad nochmal geschrieben hab und dann Enter. Dann sollte es durchlaufen. Also so wie du gestern schon probiert hast, nur dass jetzt dein Bios File anders heisst.


----------



## Oldi46 (13. April 2015)

sorrz ich frage jetzt bl;d nach also einfach im dos  atiflash -f -p 0 gig.rom  eingeben und fertig ?


----------



## Performer81 (13. April 2015)

Oldi46 schrieb:


> sorrz ich frage jetzt bl;d nach also einfach im dos  atiflash -f -p 0 gig.rom  eingeben und fertig ?



Ja, du musst dich natürlich gerade in deinem Laufwerk mit dem atiflash und der Biosversion befinden.


----------



## Oldi46 (13. April 2015)

ja klar ich boote ja [ber usb stick


----------



## Oldi46 (13. April 2015)

also es tut mir leid aber ich bin glaub ich zu doof daf[r


----------



## Performer81 (13. April 2015)

Komisch, das atiflash haste aber nicht noch in einem Unterordner?


----------



## Oldi46 (13. April 2015)

meinst jetyte usb stick oder gesamten computer unterordener


----------



## DARPA (13. April 2015)

Die Datei "atiflash-4.17" auf dem Stick in "atiflash" umbenennen.


----------



## Oldi46 (13. April 2015)

ok habe ich gemacht versuche es nochmal

hey jetzyr bin ich 1.schritt weiter gekommen aber die rom kann nicht gelesen werden

ich probiere mal die ASUS290.rom

hatte auch ein fehler von lesen von rom ich w're erfreut wenn jemand mit mir im TS sprechen k;nnte das w're besser einfacher und nicht so anstrengend

seltsam ist (Wahrscheinlich) würde ich das mit meiner 280X machen wollen würds sicher funtionieren mal ein beispiel

R9 280X allein Atiwinflash öffnet sich einwandfrei
R9 280x und 290 zusammen fehler beim lesen vomn rom,
290(HD 4000) allein fehler beim lesen von rom


----------



## DARPA (13. April 2015)

hmm strange

Nur um sicher zu gehen. Gib mal den Befehl atiflash -ai ein. Dann werden alle erkannten GPUs angezeigt.


----------



## Oldi46 (13. April 2015)

danke mache ich OK er erkennt sie

da steht flashtzp 64kb meine rom hat 128kb funtioniert es desgalb nicht

bei techpower sind alle gigabyte bioses 128KB groß

habe ein bios von msi gefunden das 64kb groß ist

das funtionier mit der 64kb leider auch nicht


----------



## DARPA (13. April 2015)

oke, demnach ist dein Bios tatsächlich leer. Dann bin ich überfragt, hab sowas noch nie erlebt. Ist vielleicht doch ein Defekt.
128 kB ist eigentlich die Standardgröße bei der 290.


----------



## Oldi46 (13. April 2015)

stimmt nur bei msi habe ich ein 64kb gefunden das aber nicht gelesen werden konnte was bedeuteet denn der fehler code ?

hab das gefunden beim googeln von diesem fehler code 


Du mußt das Bios mit ATIFLASH entsperren.

x:/ATIFLASH -unlockrom eingeben

Dann kommt nach 5-10sec. ein OK und die Eingabeaufforderung erscheint wieder.
Dort dann ganz normal mit:

x:/ATIFLASH -p -f 0 biosname.rom (biosname.bin wenn es eine .bin datei ist) flashen.

ATIFLASH Fehler 0FL01 - ComputerBase Forum

so danke für eure hilfe hier hin aber bis mittwoch muss die 290 der 280x für GTA5 weichen ich hoffe ihr habt bisdahin noch anreegungen ideen vielleicht kennt ihr auch jemand der sich profi mäßig auskennn t danke und bis demnächst


----------



## WotanVonBallhausen (18. April 2015)

Servus, hab folgende Ausgabe bekommen:

Compatible adapters detected: 1
Adapter #1 PCI ID: 1002:67B1 - 148C:2343
Memory config: 0x500046A9 Hynix
RA1: F8010005 RA2: 00000000
RB1: F8010005 RB2: 00000000
RC1: F8010005 RC2: 00000000
RD1: F8010005 RD2: 00000000

Frage 1: Is die Karte flashbar (wenn ich richtig gelesen habe müsste sich das mit ja beantworten lassen)?
Frage 2: Welches Bios hau ich da drauf (ein Link zu ner .rom wäre sehr nett)?

Dangö


----------



## DARPA (18. April 2015)

Diese GPU ist cutted


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (20. April 2015)

ich habe jetzt ein paar Seiten gelesen aber nichts gefunden, funktioniert das flashen mit aktuellen Grafikkarten noch? Gibt es auch Grafikkarten mit (leisen) Custom Kühler z.B. Tri-X OC, bei denen es funktioniert?

Kann die Taktrate von der R9 290 auf den gleichen Takt der R9 290X angehoben werden?
Sind nach dem BIOS flash der R9 290 nur die Shader verändert?
Ist mit der PowerColor R9-290 OC diese gemeint:
* PowerColor Radeon R9 290 OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-MDH/OC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
oder 
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 TurboDuo OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-TDHE/OC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*und mit der VTX3D Radeon R9 290 diese:* VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition V2, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (VXR9 290 4GBD5-DHX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?

*Welches BIOS ist am besten?


----------



## Speedy1612 (21. April 2015)

Es gibt keine Karten mehr die Unlockbar sind , bei dem Unlock werden Schader und Takt geändert , es ist halt eine 100%ig Vollwertige R9-290X .

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## DARPA (21. April 2015)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Karten mehr die Unlockbar sind



Würde ich so nicht sagen, habe selbst eine uncut Vapor-X, ein anderes Mitglied hier eine PCS+. Schaut man in internationale Foren, gibt es viele Custom Karten, die sich freischalten lassen. Ist immernoch Glückssache.


----------



## simons700 (21. April 2015)

Also wenn bei der nummer eine 20 hinten raus steht gibt es zu 100% keine Möglichkeit bei meiner XFX Karte oder?


----------



## Typhoon007 (21. April 2015)

Hallo. Wollte mal fragen ob es möglich ist meine ASUS R9 290 Direct CU II OC mit 4 Gb zu ein R9 290 X zu Flashen. Und in wie fern würde sich das für mich lohnen und bringt es mehr Leistung oder nicht? Bin nur an mehr Leistung interessiert. Wärme Stromverbrauch Geräusche ist mir alles egal.


----------



## Performer81 (21. April 2015)

Bringt ca 5-10% Leistung. Mit dem Programm hawaiiinfo kannste checken ob sie freischaltbar ist, hier steht alles relevante:

The R9 290 -> 290X Unlock Thread


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. April 2015)

Danke. 5-10% sind nicht gerade wenig. Könnte sich lohnen. Ich werde mich informieren ob es mit meine Karte problemlos geht und dann werde ich es machen.
Gibt es irgendwo eine Anleitung auf Deutsch? Dein link ist leider auf Englisch.


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. April 2015)

Wie wäre es mit Seite 1 ?


----------



## Performer81 (22. April 2015)

Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Seite 1 ?



Du solltest vielleicht nochmal erwähnen das man mit Hawaiiinfo auch rausfinden kann ob die Karte unlockbar ist, nach deiner ANleitung muss man sie auseinanderbauen.


----------



## Dark Iron Guard (22. April 2015)

Sind das die Grafikkarten aus dem ersten Post, bei denen das unlocken funktioniert?

PowerColor R9-290 OC
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-MDH/OC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
PowerColor Radeon R9 290 TurboDuo OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-TDHE/OC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
VTX3D Radeon R9 290
VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition V2, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (VXR9 290 4GBD5-DHX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Kann von einer R9 290 einfach ein BIOS von der gleichen besseren R9 290X aufgespielt werden?
z.b. für die VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition V2 das BIOS von der VTX3D Radeon R9 290*X* X-Edition V2.
oder Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC [New Edition] das von der Sapphire Radeon R9 290*X* Tri-X OC [New Edition]?

Oder muss da ein BIOS mit ner lauten Lüftersteuerung von nem anderen Modell genommen werden?


Möchte mir eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen wahrscheinlich die R9 290 nun kommt es drauf an welches Modell es wird.

So wie ich es verstanden habe, hängt es bei der Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC [New Edition] oder Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC vom Glück ab ob es funktioniert?

Welche Grafikkarte, bei der das unlocken sicher funktioniert, ist am leisesten/hat die beste Kühlung?


----------



## ebastler (22. April 2015)

Es gibt keine, die man sicher unlocken kann. Ist immer nur Glück. Am Besten du nimmst das Bios einer Karte mit dem selben Kühler, ja.


----------



## Typhoon007 (22. April 2015)

Ohh man auseinander bauen und so ist zu kompliziert für mich. Würde es bestimmt verschrotten. Wenn es mit Hawaii Info auch 100% geht um herauszufinden ob Flashbar ist oder nicht dann würde ich es gerne versuchen zu Flashen


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. April 2015)

Typhoon007 bitte Seite 1 , Punkt 4 befolgen  und dann weißt du es schnell 

MfG Speedy


----------



## TT-DD (29. Mai 2015)

Hi! 

Verzeiht mir wenn ich jetzt nicht den ganzen Fred durchgelesen habe 

Ich habe eine Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC. Siehe den Anhang, da sieht man die Ergebnisse. 
Wenn ich nun dieses richtig interpretiere, sollte meine 290 flashbar sein, aber laut der Liste aus Post1 wiederrum nicht... bin verwirrt und bitte um Aufklärung 

Danke und ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## DARPA (29. Mai 2015)

Die Karte ist locked.


----------



## Shadowuser (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

das ganze flashen hilt net wenn dein chip net mehr als 1000 mhz kann  ( ist die meines bruders)


----------



## ebastler (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*



Shadowuser schrieb:


> das ganze flashen hilt net wenn dein chip net mehr als 1000 mhz kann  ( ist die meines bruders)



Naja, wenn man sie unlockt kriegt, gibts schonmal ~5% Mehrleistung beim selben Takt


----------



## Shadowuser (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

sie ist unlock
ich habe sie geflasht


----------



## ebastler (29. Juni 2015)

Na dann? Hat es wohl geholfen 
Beim Unlocken geht es ja um Shader, nicht um Takt.


----------



## Shadowuser (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: HOW-TO Flash AMD R9-290/290X*

andere karte auch unlock und auf ein mal kommt da immer so ein bad comand error beim Win 98 boot also beim flashen

Edit kann mir wer die befehle nach mal geben also wie man es schrieibt die aus dem start post gefen irgendwie net


----------



## ebastler (29. Juni 2015)

Ich flashe meine üblicherweise per atiwinflash direkt im Windows. Ist simpler, und ging bei mir bislang genau so gut!


----------



## Shadowuser (29. Juni 2015)

ok danke

kann man einer r9 290x auch ein neues bios verpassen ? um höheren takt rauszuhohlen?

Edit geht bei mir net  da kommt  irgendwas mit vista fehler


----------



## ebastler (29. Juni 2015)

Inwiefern höherer Takt? MSI Afterburner und übertakten?
Meinre Erfahrung nach ist dsa Sapphire Tri-X Bios etwas besser taktbar als das Refrenzbios auf einer Sapphire Referenzkarte, aber hier sprechen wir von 5mV Unterschied beim selben Takt...


----------



## Shadowuser (30. Juni 2015)

ich möchte ein anderes bios bei mir aufspielen da die eine karte die andere trosselt bei der möchte ich die spann ung so erhöhen das der takt stabiel wird

ach kommnirgenwo setht wie es geht und da wo es steht das geht net


----------



## franz-the-cat (30. Juni 2015)

Gibts schon ein PowerColor Radeon PCS+ R9 390X 8GB Bios womit man eine Powercolor r9 290 (X) 4 Gb zu einer 380 (X)  8Gb flashen kann ?


----------



## DerMega (1. Juli 2015)

DAS will ich auch haben. MAl eben den speicher übers Bios verdoppeln!
scnr


----------



## Speedy1612 (4. Juli 2015)

Das 390X Bios würde Ich da nicht drauf Flashen [emoji28] die 390X haben irgendeinen anderen Chip drauf ( Spannungsversorgung oder sowas ? )


----------



## franz-the-cat (4. Juli 2015)

Das mit der Spannung stimmt .
Das hab ich aus einen englischen oder amerikanischen Forum.
Dort schrieb einer.
Hab ich gerade gefunden.Google Übersetzer
Das 390 PCS+ Bios läuft problemlos auf meiner 290 PCS+ (allerdings nur mit runtergesetztem Speichertakt). AUsserdem ist meine 290 schon ein neues Design und lies sich trotzdem unlocken, nix mit nur die ersten Batches. Ich warte jetzt nur darauf das mal jemand sein 390X PCS+ Bios hochläd.

Ist das ganze noch rentable mit runtergesetzten  speichertakt? Der schrieb auch das er auf ein 390X Bios wartet.
Kann man das r9 390(X)Bios verändern das die r9 290(x) damit besser laufen kann?

Das ist warscheinlich das Bios . VGA Bios Collection: Powercolor R9 390 8192 MB | techPowerUp


----------



## alex2194 (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin heute auf dieses how to gestoßen, und hab nun eine frage. Ich hab meine R9 290 Tri X OC letztes Jahr im Juni gekauft, laut Hawaiinfo kann ich sie unlocken. Gesagt getan, hat alles gut funktioniert , pc bootet nun kommt eine veränderte Auflösung und der pc sucht einen neuen Treiber nebenbei mache Ich gpu z auf und siehe da 2816 shader .Treiber sind fertig , pc rebootet und nun kommt ein bluescreen selbes problem mit 2 sapphire bios und dem asus, hat jemand zufällig eine idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## DARPA (1. November 2015)

Vielleicht hilfts, vorm Flashen das neue Bios per Hexeditor zu bearbeiten und den Wert 67B0 in 67B1 zu ändern.


----------



## alex2194 (1. November 2015)

soo, ich hab´s heute wieder probiert. Mit einem Sapphire Bios aus einem englischem Forum, und nun ist´s ne 290X ;D
Device ID hat sich nicht verändert, obwohl im DOS die Änderung angezeigt  wurde.


----------



## DARPA (1. November 2015)

Ahh, das "wenn-sonst-nix-mehr-geht 043 Tri-X Bios"  Glückwunsch!


----------



## alex2194 (1. November 2015)

@ Darpa, du hast diesen Hexeditor erwähnt, könnte man mit diesem die Vapor X Funktion der stehenden Lüfter einbauen?


----------



## DARPA (1. November 2015)

Mit dem Hawaii Bios Reader kann man zumindest das Fanprofil bearbeiten. Hatte aber bisher nie den Bedarf, mich damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## alex2194 (1. November 2015)

Mal ansehen das ganze, danke .


----------



## t0m2k (30. November 2015)

Habe mir eine 290 von PC gekauft, hoffe ich kann diese auch zur x flashen  Gibt es sonst irgendwas zu beachten?


----------



## derstef (30. November 2015)

t0m2k schrieb:


> Habe mir eine 290 von PC gekauft, hoffe ich kann diese auch zur x flashen  Gibt es sonst irgendwas zu beachten?



Nur die ersten 290er konnten geflasht werden. Ich hatte eine Powercolor aus der ersten Charge, selbst die war schon nicht mehr zur 290x flashbar.


----------



## t0m2k (30. November 2015)

Soll ich die 290er trotzdem nehmen? Würde mich knapp 190 kosten, die nächst günstigere X 225 ?


----------



## DiePalme (30. November 2015)

Was die R9 290 nicht mehr stemmen kann, schafft die R9 290X auch nicht mehr. Die Unterschiede in der Leistung sind eher zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## t0m2k (30. November 2015)

Okay, dann hole ich mir die so, und kloppe nen acellero extreme 3 drauf und habe Ruhe. Sonst gibt es nichts vergleichbares in dem Segment mit dieser Leistung?`


----------



## DiePalme (30. November 2015)

R9 290/290X, R9 390 und GTX 970 liegen alle sehr nahe beieinander. In diesem Preisegment gibt es ansonsten nichts anderes. Günstiger wäre eben eine R9 380/380X oder GTX 960 4GB oder dann eben wieder teurer in Richtung R9 390X, Fury und GTX 980. Wobei Fury und GTX 980 etwa gleichauf liegen und die R9 390X sich zwischen der Gruppe mit dem R9 290 Karten und der Fury/GTX980 plaziert.


----------



## ebastler (5. Dezember 2015)

Laut Techpowerup ist die 390X vor der 980, die 290X knapp dahinter 
Dann folgen erst 290, dann 970 in ebenfalls recht knappem Abstand.


----------



## Jacksel (19. Dezember 2015)

Hey leute,

Habe ein Problem beim Flashen meiner PowerColor r9 290 PCS+ karte,
Sie sollte flashbar sein, hab die gleichen angaben in MemoryInfo wie im ersten post beschireben. Habe es erst mit einem Bios einer R9 290x von PowerColor versucht (die neuste Version der 290x PCS+), aber bei GPU Z habe ich weiterhin "nur" 2560  unified Shaders.
Dann habe ich es mit der neusten Asus Version (DirectCU II OC) versucht, der Flash im vom USB Stick/DOS hat funktioniert, aber weiterhin die 2560 Shader.

Wo liegt das Problem? Sind die neusten Bios versionen nicht die richtigen? wenn ja, welche klappen?

Danke schonmal


----------



## toix (4. Januar 2016)

*toix | HIS R9-290 OC | Unlocked*

Karte: HIS Radeon R9 290 IceQ X2 OC Aktiv
Modell ID: H290QMC4GD

Verwendetes Bios: VGA Bios Collection: HIS R9 290X 4096 MB | techPowerUp
Das Bios ist für das  290X-Pendant meiner Karte und hat die gleiche Version.

locked:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



unlocked:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpiritZ (6. Februar 2016)

SpiritZ /* Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC* / Hynix H5GC4H24AJR / *Unlocked

*
Habe erfolgreich meine R9 290 Tri-X OC per modded R9 390X Bios unlocked. 
Das 043 Tri-X Bios hat mir leider immer einen schwarzen Screen beim booten gezeigt (trotzdem war mit dem Bios die Karte auch unlocked). 

R9 390X Bios Link: R9 390X BIOS for R9 290/290X (Now with stock AND modded voltage tables!)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​


----------



## B-rabbit1984 (20. November 2016)

Hi hi eine Frage haben alle r9 290 er Karten dual BIOS? 

Mfg


----------



## Chinaquads (20. November 2016)

Jede, die einen bios switch physikalisch an der karte verbaut hat


----------



## h_tobi (8. November 2017)

Hallo Jungs,
habe bei Problemen mit neuer Hardware das geflashte Bios der Karte (Powercolor 290) zerschossen. 
Mittlerweile habe ich die kpl. Hardware getauscht und die Karte läuft mit dem 2ten Bios.

Nun meine Frage:
Wie kann ich das defekte Bios neu flashen? 
-PC mit Bios 2 "R9 290" starten
-dann Schalter auf das defekte Bios umstellen
-dann das Bios wieder mit dem R9 290X Bios flashen
-Rechner neu starten

Liege ich da richtig?
Mit dem defekten Bios bleibt das Bild schwarz, blindflashen ist mir zu heikel. 

Kurze Info, ob meine Vorgehensweise richtig ist wäre nett.


----------



## DARPA (8. November 2017)

Genau so.

Nach dem Booten (ins DOS oder Windows) auf das defekte Bios umschalten und flashen.


----------



## h_tobi (8. November 2017)

Super, dann hoffe ich mal, dass es wieder unter Windows klappt. 

Vielen Dank dafür....


----------



## h_tobi (10. November 2017)

Ergänzung: 
Hat leider nichts gebracht, unter Windows 7 gabs ne Fehlermeldung unter DOS auch kein Erfolg. 

Mus Sohnemann eben mit der 290 vom Zweitbios leben, reicht ja auch.


----------

